# IVF/ICSI/FET Round 2 (or 3, or 4, or 5, etc.) ladies trying again in 2011



## Isi Buttercup

Hi ladies.....well, decided to start this thread for ladies with previous failures who will be trying again in 2011.

I had a failed cycle in early November. My frosties aren't any good so I will be trying again in February, on a fresh cycle. I have changed FS, so hoping to get better quality treatment this time.

Hope someone will join me :flower:

*Updates*
:blue: :pink: :yellow:

*Isi Buttercup*
_*IVF (Long Protocol)*_
Down Regulating: February 6th, 2011
Stimming: February 23rd, 2011
EC: March 7th, 2011
ET: March 10th, 2011
:yipee: :bfp: :yipee: 

*Silarose28*
_*IVF (Short Protocol)*_
Stimming: January 2011
ER: 31st January 2011
ET: 3rd February 2011 (2 embies)
:yipee: :bfp: :yipee:

*Wishful Think*
_*IVF*_
Down Regulating: 21st February, 2011
Stimming: 4th March, 2011
EC: Between 16th - 18th March, 2011
ET: Between 19th - 21st March
:bfp: :angel:

*Angiemon*
_*FET*_
March 24th, 2011
*PUPO with 2 embies!!! GOOD LUCK BABES* 

*Helenttc*
_*IVF*_
April 2011
*GOOD LUCK BABES* 

*Please*
_*IVF*_
IVF Appointment: March 2011
*GOOD LUCK BABES* 

*MySillyGirls*
_*IVF* (Long Protocol)_
Down Regulating: December 30th, 2010
Stimming: 10th January, 2011
ER: 22nd January 2011
ET: 25th January 2011
:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

*Wrightywales*
_*FET*_
February 2011
:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 

*Doodar*
_*FET*_
ET: 2nd February 2011 (2 blasts)
:bfp: :angel:

*Lou32*
_*IVF*_
April 2011
*GOOD LUCK BABES* 

*Lolly1985*
_*IVF (Long Protocol)*_
April 2011
*GOOD LUCK BABES* 

*Wannabmum*
_*IVF (Antagonist Protocol)*_
July 2011
*GOOD LUCK BABES* 

*Kat_F*
_*IVF (Short Protocol)*_
ER: 31st January 2011
ET: 3rd February 2011 (1 day-3 embie)
:yipee: :bfp: :yipee:

*Inky2006*
_*FET (Natural)*_
February 2011 (2 day-3 embies)
:yipee: :bfp: :yipee: 

*Annmc*
_*IVF (Long Protocol)*_
March 2011
ER: 22nd March 2011
ET: 25th March 2011
*PUPO with 2 day-3 embies! GOOD LUCK BABES*​


----------



## silarose28

Hi Isi

I feel like saying SNAP lol! I had no luck in Nov (it did work but I had an early miscarriage) and had no frosties. I am also getting going in FEB (egg collection at the start of Feb if all goes to plan).

I am on the short protocol as the long protocol oversurpressed me and my very first cycel was cancelled due to poor response. Do you know what protocol you will be on this time?

Good luck x


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks for joining me, Silarose :hugs:

I think I'll be on the long protocol again, as I responded quite well to it the last time. I have mild PCO, so that might be another reason.

So so sorry about your early loss hun. I didn't get pregnant at all, but my pain was so raw.....I can only imagin how you felt. I pray 2011 brings us our babies :hugs:.

Did you have a 3 day or 5 day transfer last time?


----------



## wishful think

Snap here too!!! Had first cycle of ICSI in November and it failed. Starting cycle number 2 in late February!!!


----------



## Inky2006

Hi Ladies

Just joining you. I am starting FET at the end of Jan. I am having an unmedicated FET on a natural cycle. So, I should get embie's back in at beginning of feb. Its nerve wracking!! xx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hello Wishful :hi:. Thanks so much for joining us!!! February is shaping up to be one lucky month :thumbup:. Wishing us all the very best of luck!! Are you going to be on the short or long protocol?


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi Inky :hugs:. So glad to have you here with us!!! We'll surely cheer you along as you start in a couple of weeks!!!!!!


----------



## angiemon

Hi girlies,

snap here too, I started my failed ICSI cycle in nov so found out it didn't work just before christmas. I have 4 frosties so hoping to have a FET soon. Have follow up app on 17 jan so wont know until then exactly when but hopefully as soon as!

Hope this is a lucky thread for us.

:thumbup:

Angela x


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Welcome Angie. So sorry it didn't work out. We've all been there and fully understand. Praying this thread is a lucky one indeed! Good luck with the FET hun :hugs:


----------



## Helen76

Hey just wanted to wish all you early 2011ers the very best of luck. 

I'm planning to have my third go in April next year so you'll all be up the duff by the time I get started!!!

:dust::dust:

H xx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi Helen. I've seen you on some other threads and am rooting for your third go to be lucky #3 :hugs:. I'd really love for you to join us. Even if we're up the doff by then (Amen! Amen!! Amen!!! :)), we'll be here to cheer you on :thumbup:. Good luck hun! Can I add you to the list?


----------



## Please

Hi all

Is it possible for me to join this thread? I am very new to the world of IVF...me and DH have our first IVF appointment 3rd March. I would really appreciate any help you can offer and any support I can give back I will. Wishing you all the best of luck for 2011!


----------



## Helen76

Go on then Isi! (and thank you :))

H xx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi Please! You're very welcome to join us! I know how I felt when I was just starting and would love to be of as much help as I can! And I'm sure the other ladies on the thread wouyld also love to be of help!

:hugs: Helen!


----------



## Please

Helen thank you sweetie, it means so much having support when starting on this new scary journey. Do you know what my first appointment may involve? TY Abby


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Please said:


> Helen thank you sweetie, it means so much having support when starting on this new scary journey. Do you know what my first appointment may involve? TY Abby

Hi sweetie. It might probably involve a chat about your history, blood work and a pelvic scan and semen analysis for your hubby. It varies really. But its mainly to determine what protocol to put you on. That will determine if you start stimulating at the start of your cycle, or whether you'll down regulate first (from day 21 of your cycle). With your appointment in March, you might be able to start that same month or in April. Wishing you loads of luck :hugs: 

Oh, and my name is Isi :). I was sending :hugs: to Helen but I see how it looks like I was signing my name.


----------



## silarose28

Hello ladies 

Glad to see lots of familiar faces here. Let's hope this will be an uber lucky thread lol!

Isi - I had a 5 day transfer last time. Was a bit of a shock as my first round was cancelled due to poor response. I only had 6 eggs second time round - but 5 were good ones and we ended up with 2 near blasts to put back in. Still feel really gutted about the miscarriage but am on the mend now. Ready to go again now - don't thnk I'll be as nervous now I know what's coming. How many eggs did you get? Dod you have a 3 or 5 day transfer?

Please - there is an american clinic called 'advanced fertility' that gives loads of accurate, easy to understand info about IVF if you are interested. I have found it really helpful. I know that some people don't like to read up too much but personally I have found that reading up on things really helps me to understand what the doctors are saying and to help me ask the right questions. I then feel reassured. Suppose it's a matter of choice as some of my friends haven't wanted to read at all as it made them feel nervous. But that site is good if you are like me and like to be 'in the know'.


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hi, ladies! I start lupron tomorrow and then the stims in one week. My protocol this cycle is 300 follistim, 75 repronex nightly before trigger.


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

id love to join you ladies.

ive just missed out on FET in january as the embryology dept is closed for decontamination till 10th jan and im due to ov a few days before so i will be having natural FET number 3 in february. very gutted as hubby wont be here in february so i will be going on my own. so wanted him to be there with me but its something he cant get out off. i have 24 little snowbabies waiting for me and i am really hoping they will let them go to blasts as this will be our last treatment. just cant afford to go private at the moment but you never know what the future will bring.

Good luck ladies praying all our dreams will come true in 2011 

:hug::dust: to all xxxxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

silarose28 said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> Glad to see lots of familiar faces here. Let's hope this will be an uber lucky thread lol!
> 
> Isi - I had a 5 day transfer last time. Was a bit of a shock as my first round was cancelled due to poor response. I only had 6 eggs second time round - but 5 were good ones and we ended up with 2 near blasts to put back in. Still feel really gutted about the miscarriage but am on the mend now. Ready to go again now - don't thnk I'll be as nervous now I know what's coming. How many eggs did you get? Dod you have a 3 or 5 day transfer?
> 
> Please - there is an american clinic called 'advanced fertility' that gives loads of accurate, easy to understand info about IVF if you are interested. I have found it really helpful. I know that some people don't like to read up too much but personally I have found that reading up on things really helps me to understand what the doctors are saying and to help me ask the right questions. I then feel reassured. Suppose it's a matter of choice as some of my friends haven't wanted to read at all as it made them feel nervous. But that site is good if you are like me and like to be 'in the know'.

Thanks Silarose!!

I got 12 eggs....9 fertilised and were all doing great.....until day 5 when I got only 2 blasts...with the rest still at morula stage. I have a feeling my former hospital didn't have the facilities for a good blastocyst culture :shrugs:. But who knows really? They transferred 2 blasts and 1 morula, so I was really shattered when it didn't work out. It took me a while to recover. I've gone back to my old FS, as he understands me better. He only does day 3 tranfers, so I was apprehensive at first....but I've decided to go for it and see how it works out. I pray we're 2nd time lucky :hugs:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

MySillyGirls said:


> Hi, ladies! I start lupron tomorrow and then the stims in one week. My protocol this cycle is 300 follistim, 75 repronex nightly before trigger.

Welcome MSG :hugs:. So you are officially the first person on this thread we will be cheering on :happydance:. Wishing you loads and loads of luck!!!!!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

wrightywales said:


> hello ladies
> 
> id love to join you ladies.
> 
> ive just missed out on FET in january as the embryology dept is closed for decontamination till 10th jan and im due to ov a few days before so i will be having natural FET number 3 in february. very gutted as hubby wont be here in february so i will be going on my own. so wanted him to be there with me but its something he cant get out off. i have 24 little snowbabies waiting for me and i am really hoping they will let them go to blasts as this will be our last treatment. just cant afford to go private at the moment but you never know what the future will bring.
> 
> Good luck ladies praying all our dreams will come true in 2011
> 
> :hug::dust: to all xxxxx

Hi Wrighty :hugs:. Don't worry hun....February will be here before you know it. I too had to defer the start of my next cycle till February, instead of January when I hoped to start. So sorry your hubby won't be around, but at least he can get home to see your :bfp:. And you have 24 snowbabies and that is AWESOME!!! You will surely get some nice blasts :thumbup:. Don't worry babes, hopefully you won't need to go private :hugs:


----------



## Please

Good morning everyone! I am trying to get my head around posting on here, it's not going very well.lol 
does anyone know how to do a quote so my post shows below the one I'm responding to? Like a lot of your does.

ISI - sorry I called u Helen I was being a dork!

I can see I'm going to annoy myself with all the questions so tell me to sshh if it becomes too much. I so don't have the lingo down but here goes, what would make them decide to stimulate from the start or down regulate? Do you know how the decide if the IVF is ICSI?

Silarose - I am so sorry for the loss you suffered. I hope this thread brings you lots of luck. TY yes I love to read up on things, I've found if your fully clued up the doctors can't fob you off. I will check that site out.

Mysillygirls - wishing you all the best for this treatment.

Wrightywales - I'm sorry you're missing out on Jan, that sucks that your Hubby can't be with you. Fingers crossed feb is your month.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Please said:


> Good morning everyone! I am trying to get my head around posting on here, it's not going very well.lol
> does anyone know how to do a quote so my post shows below the one I'm responding to? Like a lot of your does.
> 
> ISI - sorry I called u Helen I was being a dork!
> 
> I can see I'm going to annoy myself with all the questions so tell me to sshh if it becomes too much. I so don't have the lingo down but here goes, what would make them decide to stimulate from the start or down regulate? Do you know how the decide if the IVF is ICSI?
> 
> Silarose - I am so sorry for the loss you suffered. I hope this thread brings you lots of luck. TY yes I love to read up on things, I've found if your fully clued up the doctors can't fob you off. I will check that site out.
> 
> Mysillygirls - wishing you all the best for this treatment.
> 
> Wrightywales - I'm sorry you're missing out on Jan, that sucks that your Hubby can't be with you. Fingers crossed feb is your month.

Hi Please!! If you want to quote a post, click on the "Quote" button on the bottom right part of the post. When it takes you to the dialog box, you can then type your post underneath the quote. Let me know if you still need any help.

And you can never ask too many questions. Even those of us who have gone through it before still have lots to learn. We're all here to support each other.

I think ICSI is determined by your partner's sperm count. If they don't think there'll be enough sperm to fertilise the eggs normally, then ICSI is the best option. ICSI is the injection of the eggs with sperm.

Hope this helps :hugs:


----------



## Please

Isi - TY I have found the quote button however I don't think my I-pad likes it as it won't seem to work, never mind I will try when I am at home on my laptop. Thank you for your reassurance it is very sweet of you. His count the last 3 s/a has been 20million per ml 75% movement but only 4% normal forms, what do you think they will recommend?would you say ICSI is better? Not sure if u saw my question about what makes them determine whether they stimulate me from the start or down regulate? TY again


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Please said:


> Isi - TY I have found the quote button however I don't think my I-pad likes it as it won't seem to work, never mind I will try when I am at home on my laptop. Thank you for your reassurance it is very sweet of you. His count the last 3 s/a has been 20million per ml 75% movement but only 4% normal forms, what do you think they will recommend?would you say ICSI is better? Not sure if u saw my question about what makes them determine whether they stimulate me from the start or down regulate? TY again

Yeah, its sometimes difficult doing some stuff on the site with Blackberries and i-phones. I can't really say what your FS wil recommend, but my guess is that it would be ICSI. And about stimming or down regulating, I think they determine this after they find out your ovary function, i.e. if you'll be a good or poor responder, if you might have the tendency to overstimulate (like me....I have polycystic ovaries), etc. That's what will determine what kind of dosage/stimulation you'll require.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Please said:


> Isi - TY I have found the quote button however I don't think my I-pad likes it as it won't seem to work, never mind I will try when I am at home on my laptop. Thank you for your reassurance it is very sweet of you. His count the last 3 s/a has been 20million per ml 75% movement but only 4% normal forms, what do you think they will recommend?would you say ICSI is better? Not sure if u saw my question about what makes them determine whether they stimulate me from the start or down regulate? TY again

Yeah, its sometimes difficult doing some stuff on the site with Blackberries and i-phones. I can't really say what your FS wil recommend, but my guess is that it would be ICSI. And about stimming or down regulating, I think they determine this after they find out your ovary function, i.e. if you'll be a good or poor responder, if you might have the tendency to overstimulate (like me....I have polycystic ovaries), etc. That's what will determine what kind of dosage/stimulation you'll require.


----------



## MySillyGirls

Isi Buttercup said:


> MySillyGirls said:
> 
> 
> Hi, ladies! I start lupron tomorrow and then the stims in one week. My protocol this cycle is 300 follistim, 75 repronex nightly before trigger.
> 
> Welcome MSG :hugs:. So you are officially the first person on this thread we will be cheering on :happydance:. Wishing you loads and loads of luck!!!!!Click to expand...

Thanks so much! I am terrified. The first failed ivf in sept/oct was such a gut wrenching disappointment. My huge fear is my egg quality...I didn't even realize that was an issue. sigh. We are self pay on this one so this will be our last ivf try...


----------



## Isi Buttercup

MySillyGirls said:


> Isi Buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MySillyGirls said:
> 
> 
> Hi, ladies! I start lupron tomorrow and then the stims in one week. My protocol this cycle is 300 follistim, 75 repronex nightly before trigger.
> 
> Welcome MSG :hugs:. So you are officially the first person on this thread we will be cheering on :happydance:. Wishing you loads and loads of luck!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks so much! I am terrified. The first failed ivf in sept/oct was such a gut wrenching disappointment. My huge fear is my egg quality...I didn't even realize that was an issue. sigh. We are self pay on this one so this will be our last ivf try...Click to expand...

I feel your pain, MSG. The failure was heart breaking for me as well. Are you taking any prenatal vitamins. I know they are good for egg quality. I've also heard that royal jelly helps as well.


----------



## flower18

Has first ICSI in October/November...It failed :(
Moving onto FET January as soon as my period comes! Bring it on...I'm ready...I think, lol!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

flower18 said:


> Has first ICSI in October/November...It failed :(
> Moving onto FET January as soon as my period comes! Bring it on...I'm ready...I think, lol!

:hugs: Flower18. But I love your spirit, girl :thumbup:. Wishing you all the very best for January!!!!!! How many frosties do you have?


----------



## Isi Buttercup

wishful think said:


> Snap here too!!! Had first cycle of ICSI in November and it failed. Starting cycle number 2 in late February!!!

Hi Wishful. Are you going to be on the long or short protocol when you start in February?

:hug:


----------



## wishful think

Isi Buttercup said:


> Hello Wishful :hi:. Thanks so much for joining us!!! February is shaping up to be one lucky month :thumbup:. Wishing us all the very best of luck!! Are you going to be on the short or long protocol?

Hi Isi. My doctor said he is putting me on an intermediate protocol but I havent been able to find any info on the internet on this. He is not putting me on any birth control pill but I will be starting the nasal spray on day 21 of my february cycle and then onto injections on the 4th of March. So I'm not sure what the cycle is called :shrug: Was on the long protocol the last time but because of the poor results my doctor wanted to change the next go up!!!! Has anyone ever heard of an intermediate protocol before????


----------



## flower18

Isi Buttercup said:


> flower18 said:
> 
> 
> Has first ICSI in October/November...It failed :(
> Moving onto FET January as soon as my period comes! Bring it on...I'm ready...I think, lol!
> 
> :hugs: Flower18. But I love your spirit, girl :thumbup:. Wishing you all the very best for January!!!!!! How many frosties do you have?Click to expand...

Hi Isi Buttercup...I have 15 blast frosties... and we're putting two back in this time as opposed to our fresh where we only put one. I do understand the chances of frozen are alot less... we've been through a whirlwind of a yr, and just recently found out 3 of my husbands cousins are preggo and expecting their babies that same time I would be expecting mine if I had gotten a BFP...so depressing! How are you doing?


----------



## Isi Buttercup

wishful think said:


> Isi Buttercup said:
> 
> 
> Hello Wishful :hi:. Thanks so much for joining us!!! February is shaping up to be one lucky month :thumbup:. Wishing us all the very best of luck!! Are you going to be on the short or long protocol?
> 
> Hi Isi. My doctor said he is putting me on an intermediate protocol but I havent been able to find any info on the internet on this. He is not putting me on any birth control pill but I will be starting the nasal spray on day 21 of my february cycle and then onto injections on the 4th of March. So I'm not sure what the cycle is called :shrug: Was on the long protocol the last time but because of the poor results my doctor wanted to change the next go up!!!! Has anyone ever heard of an intermediate protocol before????Click to expand...

Hi Wishful. I haven't heard of that protocol but I also didn't take birth control pills before I down regulated last time. I'm sure your FS believes that will bring better results for you. It sounds like we might have the exact timeline :friends:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

flower18 said:


> Isi Buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flower18 said:
> 
> 
> Has first ICSI in October/November...It failed :(
> Moving onto FET January as soon as my period comes! Bring it on...I'm ready...I think, lol!
> 
> :hugs: Flower18. But I love your spirit, girl :thumbup:. Wishing you all the very best for January!!!!!! How many frosties do you have?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Isi Buttercup...I have 15 blast frosties... and we're putting two back in this time as opposed to our fresh where we only put one. I do understand the chances of frozen are alot less... we've been through a whirlwind of a yr, and just recently found out 3 of my husbands cousins are preggo and expecting their babies that same time I would be expecting mine if I had gotten a BFP...so depressing! How are you doing?Click to expand...

Hi Flower! Wow, 15 blasties! That's awesome! And I know too well how depressing those family bfps can be. Let's just stay positive and pray we get ours soon :hugs:. I really really pray this is our last New Year's eve without a baby.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Happy New Year ladies! Praying 2011 brings us our heart's desires :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi lovely ladies. Hope 2011 has gotten off to a great start! I'm so excited we're closer to our kick of dates. 2011 has to be the year of the :baby: 
 
MSG, you start stimming this week. Good luck hun!

Also wishing you loads of luck, Inky, for your FET this month!

Hope you ladies kick off the :bfp: train on the thread :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hi, girls! I started lupron last Thursday and will overlay it with the birth control pill until this thursday. Then, it will be lupron alone for a few days and will start the regular stims around Monday. So, I will start the regular stims around 1/10. Hopefull, retrieval will be around 1/24.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

MySillyGirls said:


> Hi, girls! I started lupron last Thursday and will overlay it with the birth control pill until this thursday. Then, it will be lupron alone for a few days and will start the regular stims around Monday. So, I will start the regular stims around 1/10. Hopefull, retrieval will be around 1/24.

That's great MSG! Will make the update now. Is it the same protocol you were on last time?


----------



## MySillyGirls

Isi Buttercup said:


> MySillyGirls said:
> 
> 
> Hi, girls! I started lupron last Thursday and will overlay it with the birth control pill until this thursday. Then, it will be lupron alone for a few days and will start the regular stims around Monday. So, I will start the regular stims around 1/10. Hopefull, retrieval will be around 1/24.
> 
> That's great MSG! Will make the update now. Is it the same protocol you were on last time?Click to expand...

Hi, ISI! No, the protocol is slightly different. Last time, there was no lupron overlay. And, this time we are using Follistim instead of Gonal. So, the actual stims will be 300 Follistim and 75 Repronex :)


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Sounds awesome hun. Really excited for you! Can't wait to live the process through you and Inky this January, until the rest of us start ours. Good luck babes :thumbup: 
P.S: will update the first page once I get to my laptop. Not quite working out with my phone :blush:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

flower18 said:


> Isi Buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flower18 said:
> 
> 
> Has first ICSI in October/November...It failed :(
> Moving onto FET January as soon as my period comes! Bring it on...I'm ready...I think, lol!
> 
> :hugs: Flower18. But I love your spirit, girl :thumbup:. Wishing you all the very best for January!!!!!! How many frosties do you have?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Isi Buttercup...I have 15 blast frosties... and we're putting two back in this time as opposed to our fresh where we only put one. I do understand the chances of frozen are alot less... we've been through a whirlwind of a yr, and just recently found out 3 of my husbands cousins are preggo and expecting their babies that same time I would be expecting mine if I had gotten a BFP...so depressing! How are you doing?Click to expand...

Hi Flower hun! How are you gearing up for your FET :happydance:? Do you have an exact date for it?


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Just blowing some more :dust: for all of us ladies trying again....and the first timers too.

It feels kinda surreal second time around. On the one hand, I'm excited at giving it another go....but on the other hand....I'm also afraid to hope. The heart ache from last time was devastating and not something I'd like to repeat again. I really pray with all my heart it works out second time around.

Sometimes, I wonder what could have caused the last cycle to fail. Maybe I didn't have enough bed rest (I was off work for2 weeks, but the day after the transfer, I was up and about answering the door, and doing stuff).....or maybe it was the lab that botched up my embies....or maybe an infection.....I really don't know. Doing everything I can to correct those "mistakes".....i.e. anti biotics to take care of any infection, new FS and 3 day transfer, strictest of bed rests for the first 3 days.....

Is anyone else doing anything different?


----------



## wishful think

I did everything that I was told to do. I think from the results that mine failed because of egg quality. I'm hoping the changes they are going to make with my medication will be the key to our success. This time I am going to try to be more positive. The last time I think I was trying to convince myself that it wasn't going to work just so I wouldnt be sooooooo heartbroken but that happened anyway!! I was devastated!!! This time only positive vibes allowed!!!!!!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

I know the feeling Wishful!!! And I am sending loads of positive vibes your way :hugs:. I just hope I can strike the balance between positive thinking and being prepared for any outcome. Last cycle, I was SOOOO positive.....I had even named my embie triplets :). So when I got my :bfn:, it felt like a miscarriage because in my mind, I'd already conceived those babies. Regardless, I guess the best option will be to be positive anyways :thumbup:


----------



## Please

Just wanted to stop by and wish you wonderful ladies the best of luck with your current or upcoming cycles, I hope so bad this is it for you all. 
Nothing new for me as my appointment is not until March, just getting myself and DH in the best shape we can be over the next couple of months.
I look forward to seeing some awesome BFPs very soon. 
Much luv Abby


----------



## wishful think

Isi Buttercup said:


> I had even named my embie triplets :). So when I got my :bfn:, it felt like a miscarriage because in my mind, I'd already conceived those babies.

Sooooooo heartbreaking, sending u lots of :hugs:


----------



## MySillyGirls

Wishful and ISI, I am trying to eat better and exercise in the New Year. But, my issue is also quality. sigh. And, quantity. My good friend just had two blasts transferred two weeks ago and just got her bfn. I guess I should be thankful that mine were only at 3 day and not fantastic quality so I never got my hopes up the way she did.


----------



## Doodar

Hey girls mind if I join you, a few familiar faces in here. Hopefully this time round will be our turn ladies. Hopefully if AF behaves herself then CD1 should be around the 14th of Jan so I'm estimating FET around begining of Feb.
For those that don't know me, we did our first ICSI cycle back in Sept last year and after some major ups and downs,we came out with some good numbers and ended up with 6 blasts 2 of those were transfered and it resulted in a BFP but unfortunately I miscarried at 6 weeks. So here I am ready to go again and praying to god that those remaining embies survive the thaw. Wishing you all tons of luck in this rollercoaster of a journey.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Please said:


> Just wanted to stop by and wish you wonderful ladies the best of luck with your current or upcoming cycles, I hope so bad this is it for you all.
> Nothing new for me as my appointment is not until March, just getting myself and DH in the best shape we can be over the next couple of months.
> I look forward to seeing some awesome BFPs very soon.
> Much luv Abby

:hugs: Abby! Thanks for the well wishes. I pray March is here before you know it!! We'll surely be here to cheer you on when that time comes, hopefully we'll have some sticky baby :dust: for you. I do pray this is a successful thread!!! Are you taking any prenatals? You have the right attitude, and I'm sure by the time you're ready to start, you and your DH will be in the best possible health!!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

MySillyGirls said:


> Wishful and ISI, I am trying to eat better and exercise in the New Year. But, my issue is also quality. sigh. And, quantity. My good friend just had two blasts transferred two weeks ago and just got her bfn. I guess I should be thankful that mine were only at 3 day and not fantastic quality so I never got my hopes up the way she did.

MSG, I had 2 blasts AND a morula transferred last time, so I can understand how your friend must feel. I'm only doing a 3-day transfer this time though. Don't worry hun....hopefully this time you will have enough good quality eggs!! I'm banking on you, Inky and Flower to bring the first :bfp:s to this thread :hugs:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Doodar said:


> Hey girls mind if I join you, a few familiar faces in here. Hopefully this time round will be our turn ladies. Hopefully if AF behaves herself then CD1 should be around the 14th of Jan so I'm estimating FET around begining of Feb.
> For those that don't know me, we did our first ICSI cycle back in Sept last year and after some major ups and downs,we came out with some good numbers and ended up with 6 blasts 2 of those were transfered and it resulted in a BFP but unfortunately I miscarried at 6 weeks. So here I am ready to go again and praying to god that those remaining embies survive the thaw. Wishing you all tons of luck in this rollercoaster of a journey.

Hi Doodar :hugs:. We were on the October thread together!! You were one of those I was really rooting for and I was so sorry for what happened to you :hugs:. Yours was such an inspirational story and I pray you get your happy ending, come February. Don't worry about your embies thawing properly. They don't have a choice!!!!! We'll be here to cheer you on to that :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hi, Doodar! It looks like we are both back in the saddle again, so to speak. Good luck to you!!


----------



## DingleyDell

:flower:

i also had failed icsi in november too, i am just waiting for next af to arrive and then im going for 2nd cycle, i think im doing the short protocol or something like that, i have some tablets and suppositries to use as soon as she turns up, but i have have one frosty as they messed my collection up big time :growlmad: so heres to us all then and hopefully some bfp's in feb/march 

:holly: (sorry but thought this might make you laugh !!!))


----------



## wishful think

Just booked all my scan dates!! Woohoo!!!


----------



## Lou32

Hi everyone. This time round I'm gonna try to be more positive too. I'd saved up loads of happy films to watch during my 2ww last time but it just went out the window ad I spent the whole time worrying and in tears. Am seriously gonna try to relax next time. Easier said than done, I know!
Good luck to everyone going again soon! It would be great to hear some positive stories on here - gives the rest of us hope! 
Am thinking I won't start again until April as we need time to save.


----------



## silarose28

Hi everyone

Just popped in quickly to say hello. Hiya Doodar and Dingleybell. Doodar I think I remember you from another thread. Sorry to hear about your loss honey. 

There seem to be lots of us getting going in Jan/Feb. I have a scan on Fri, then stop my pill a few days later, wait for af and then stimming! I can't bear all of the witing aroung. Good luck everyone - let's get some sticky bfp's going in this thread xxxx


----------



## silarose28

MySillyGirls said:


> Wishful and ISI, I am trying to eat better and exercise in the New Year. But, my issue is also quality. sigh. And, quantity. My good friend just had two blasts transferred two weeks ago and just got her bfn. I guess I should be thankful that mine were only at 3 day and not fantastic quality so I never got my hopes up the way she did.


I have issues with quantity! I'm trying not to let it worry me but I only got 6 eggs last time. They seemed ok quality but I haven't been as healthy this time as I was very depressed after my miscarriage and then Xmas came along! I'm starting to try and eat a bit better and go joggin now though. Am also listening to relaxation cds and will book in for acupuncture from next week. I so hope all of that helps!


----------



## silarose28

DingleyDell said:


> :flower:
> 
> i also had failed icsi in november too, i am just waiting for next af to arrive and then im going for 2nd cycle, i think im doing the short protocol or something like that, i have some tablets and suppositries to use as soon as she turns up, but i have have one frosty as they messed my collection up big time :growlmad: so heres to us all then and hopefully some bfp's in feb/march
> 
> :holly: (sorry but thought this might make you laugh !!!))

Dingleybell that did make me laugh! x


----------



## Isi Buttercup

DingleyDell said:


> :flower:
> 
> i also had failed icsi in november too, i am just waiting for next af to arrive and then im going for 2nd cycle, i think im doing the short protocol or something like that, i have some tablets and suppositries to use as soon as she turns up, but i have have one frosty as they messed my collection up big time :growlmad: so heres to us all then and hopefully some bfp's in feb/march
> 
> :holly: (sorry but thought this might make you laugh !!!))

Welcome Dingley Dell :hugs:. How did they mess up your collection?? Gosh, some of these hospitals are just a joke! I had a similar problem with mine. I'm changing FS for the next cycle, are you? Good luck, sweetie. I'll put you on the list! May we get our :bfp:s come February/March :friends:

LOL and :holly: is totally hilarious!!!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

wishful think said:


> Just booked all my scan dates!! Woohoo!!!

YAY, Wishful :yipee: :yipee:

What are the dates, so I can update the front page?


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Lou32 said:


> Hi everyone. This time round I'm gonna try to be more positive too. I'd saved up loads of happy films to watch during my 2ww last time but it just went out the window ad I spent the whole time worrying and in tears. Am seriously gonna try to relax next time. Easier said than done, I know!
> Good luck to everyone going again soon! It would be great to hear some positive stories on here - gives the rest of us hope!
> Am thinking I won't start again until April as we need time to save.

Hi Lou :hugs:. Girl, I was the exact same as you. I got 10 (TEN) romance novels, and had my favourite shows (Frasier, Will & Grace) on standby, but all that didn't stop me from tearing my hair out. I definitely want to try to be calmer this time. Hopefully, we can help each other ooze some good karma :thumbup:. By God's grace, by the time you start in April, his thread will be abuzz with some lovely :bfp:s and sticky baby :dust:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

silarose28 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Just popped in quickly to say hello. Hiya Doodar and Dingleybell. Doodar I think I remember you from another thread. Sorry to hear about your loss honey.
> 
> There seem to be lots of us getting going in Jan/Feb. I have a scan on Fri, then stop my pill a few days later, wait for af and then stimming! I can't bear all of the witing aroung. Good luck everyone - let's get some sticky bfp's going in this thread xxxx

YAY Sila!!!! You're getting ready to start :yipee:. I'll change your start date to January. Ooooh, this is getting so exciting!!! Wishing you the very very best of luck hun!

As long as you're eating enough protein, chugging enough milk (unless you're lactose intolerant, like me), taking your prenatals, I think you'll be fine, regardless of what your Christmas diet was like :hugs:. I take Pregnacare Conception every day, and I'll start with my daily eggs and stuff shortly (just trying to lose the 10 pounds I put on over Christmas.....I was naughty too :blush:).

Good luck babes!!!


----------



## wishful think

Isi Buttercup said:


> wishful think said:
> 
> 
> Just booked all my scan dates!! Woohoo!!!
> 
> YAY, Wishful :yipee: :yipee:
> 
> What are the dates, so I can update the front page?Click to expand...

Start DR on 21st February
Start stimming on 4th of march :happydance:
Scan dates - 3rd, 8th, 11th & 14th March
Egg Collection (possible dates) 16th - 18th March
Egg transfer prob 3 days later
Cant believe I'm getting excited about injections!!!!!


----------



## DingleyDell

:kiss:


Isi Buttercup said:


> DingleyDell said:
> 
> 
> :flower:
> 
> i also had failed icsi in november too, i am just waiting for next af to arrive and then im going for 2nd cycle, i think im doing the short protocol or something like that, i have some tablets and suppositries to use as soon as she turns up, but i have have one frosty as they messed my collection up big time :growlmad: so heres to us all then and hopefully some bfp's in feb/march
> 
> :holly: (sorry but thought this might make you laugh !!!))
> 
> Welcome Dingley Dell :hugs:. How did they mess up your collection?? Gosh, some of these hospitals are just a joke! I had a similar problem with mine. I'm changing FS for the next cycle, are you? Good luck, sweetie. I'll put you on the list! May we get our :bfp:s come February/March :friends:
> 
> LOL and :holly: is totally hilarious!!!Click to expand...

:shrug:,,,,,, we started our injections on the 21st september 2010, all was going well then on the 30th whilst still having scans in the mean time, they found an egg that had slipped through the treatment which is suppose to make you stop producing eggs/makes them dormant !!! (confused yet, it gets better ) so that day i had to take a tablet to make me have a period to get rid of that egg whilst still injecting myself to keep the others asleep..whilst still having scans to make sure it was clear. then on the 15th October had the scan to say all clear and my lining of the womb was very good xx so on the 18th October started with my second lot of injections (doing two different drugs now !! ) this one is to make your eggs go bonkers :happydance: xxx was then having scans upto the Thursday 28th October :blush: yeh they are really plesant !!! anyway so the nurse said ooh your eggs are really good size you should be having them taken out either on sat or monday we will ring you later on and let you know
:happydance::yipee: so we went home and we were both on :cloud9: and were so excited xxx we had 18 eggs in total and 9 of them were the size required to fertilise whilst the other could still be frozen and used for a later date if required xx great we had loads of eggs, if first go failed we would be fine we would have loads to use xxx (not the case) i was booked in for my egg collection on the monday 1st November at 8.30,, when i woke up from the anesthetic i was told that they had only managed to find two eggs and that i must have ov over the weekend and lost the rest cry:) we were both gutted, 6 1/2 weeks of continious injections for the private ivf clinic to f**k up big time, it took me a few days to get over that but my 2 little eggs had both been really excellent sizes and had both taken the sperm and were forming :wohoo: so i had one put back in (3 days after collection) and the other was left to form more for a few more days (they rang me and said it had processed really well and was ideal to freeze so it was frozen... so then we had to wait for two weeks (omg the longest 2 weeks of our lives ) well i had to do my test on the 19th November and :bfn:, then about half hour later af turns up :cry:..... i called the clinic and told them they said you need to make an appointment to see our doctor as i expressed how we felt that they had messed up in the first place and that we will only have one more chance at this etc.... :growlmad:.. when we had our meeting we were told oh sorry but it happens hardly ever (it had to me bloody me, been trying for 3 1/2 years) and yes they should have scanned me on the friday after last san and not just left me as my large sized eggs were 18.5 sized (which is pretty big they should only go upto 17 for collection).. so then he told us we have to have 3 af's before i can have our next embreo transfered back in but there is a chance that it might not thaw out properly and could die !!! :cry: yep i felt really great after he told us that !!! so here i am just waiting for my last of the 3rd af's to turn up and then i can give them a call :happydance:.....

i never ever thought IVF/ICSI was going to be as hard as this mentally and physically and hard for our dh's/partners too..

Im really sorry about this long long post but ive been shown that even people who are supposed to do there job's properly - DONT !!! 

tc and thanks :kiss:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

wishful think said:


> Isi Buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wishful think said:
> 
> 
> Just booked all my scan dates!! Woohoo!!!
> 
> YAY, Wishful :yipee: :yipee:
> 
> What are the dates, so I can update the front page?Click to expand...
> 
> Start DR on 21st February
> Start stimming on 4th of march :happydance:
> Scan dates - 3rd, 8th, 11th & 14th March
> Egg Collection (possible dates) 16th - 18th March
> Egg transfer prob 3 days later
> Cant believe I'm getting excited about injections!!!!!Click to expand...

:happydance: That's soooo exciting, hun! I'm hoping to start DR by February 6th!!! Girrrrl, I'm toooo excited about those injections...lol! AND I am hopelessly scared of needles, so you can imagine! Brrrrring on the :bfp:s!!! :happydance:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

GOSH, that's awful DingleyDell!!!!!! Extremely negligent on the clinic's part! So sorry hun! It must have been so heart breaking for you!!! Are they compensating you with a free cycle, or something??!! My former FS also cocked up....but not before my egg retrieval. They got 12 eggs from me....but I just know their blastocyst culture was not of good quality, as my embies went from 9 going strong....to just 2 good blasts and 1 fair morula. They also didn't bother placing me on antibiotics during my cycle. Ah well.....I'm not repeating cycle 2 with them FOR SURE!!!!

Praying #2 is a lucky number for us hun, :hugs:


----------



## Doodar

Gosh Dingley sounds like you have been through the mill too. I often wonder what goes on behind the scenes at these clinics. I do get the feeling that once they have taken your money they really couldn't give a monkeys after that. They are covered by so many get out clauses if you have a negative, that if they did do anything wrong that we didn't know about then they have so many things to fall back on. Oh you got a negative because of this and that reason and not because we made a mistake. I often wonder if our miscarriage was due to a day 6 transfer, I wonder if the embryo's didn't get chance to implant properly because they were transferred on day 6 instead of day 5. My embryos actually got to blast stage on day 5 but because it fell on a Sunday and the clinic was closed, I had to have them put back on day 6instead. I wanted to make a complaint but hubby said no because he feared it would jeopardize our chances for this FET.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Doodar said:


> Gosh Dingley sounds like you have been through the mill too. I often wonder what goes on behind the scenes at these clinics. I do get the feeling that once they have taken your money they really couldn't give a monkeys after that. They are covered by so many get out clauses if you have a negative, that if they did do anything wrong that we didn't know about then they have so many things to fall back on. Oh you got a negative because of this and that reason and not because we made a mistake. I often wonder if our miscarriage was due to a day 6 transfer, I wonder if the embryo's didn't get chance to implant properly because they were transferred on day 6 instead of day 5. My embryos actually got to blast stage on day 5 but because it fell on a Sunday and the clinic was closed, I had to have them put back on day 6instead. I wanted to make a complaint but hubby said no because he feared it would jeopardize our chances for this FET.

I agree, Doodar! They have so many get out clauses, it's amazing! I think any FS opting not to work on a Saturday/Sunday/holiday, at the expense of their client's welfare, is just totally negligent really! There are so many things I think back and wonder about. But you know what, hun. Let's just keep our eyes focused on our next try. Because if we keep looking back, we just might murder someone (I know I will :haha:)


----------



## Doodar

Your right isi. We can drive ourselves mad with the what if's can't we. I'm trying to be a bit more laid back about things this time round. Last time I did everything by the book diet, exercise, no alcohol, no caffeine etc etc and look where that got me. This time I'm not going to be as strict with myself. I do have one problem though WORK!!! they are being really off with me. Last time I took time off but I didn't tell work it was for ivf, my doctor wrote on my sick note gynae procedure. When I got back to work I decided to tell them the truth and they took my sick pay back off me. Then when I miscarried they tried to get rid of me because they knew we were now trying for a baby. They have since found out that they can't actually do that. They tried to get rid of me based on sickness record. I have only taken sick for the ivf treatment and for 1 week when I miscarried. This time round I was hoping to take time off after embryo transfer but now I'm not so sure. I don't know whether to tell them the truth or to lie again and keep it secret or do I not take any time off at all and just soldier through. The problem with not telling them though is my job puts risk to my unborn baby because of X rays thats why I had to tell them last time even though they still tried to make me take them. I have a feeling that they will try to get rid of me some other way because now I'm causing too much hassle for them and cost them too much money when it comes to maternity leave. The atmospere is just terrible and its a stress I don't need. I could quite easily walk out tomorrow but I've worked there over seven years and I've earned my right to maternity leave and pay.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Oh Doodar :hugs:. That's so awful. But why are they acting so horridly after you've been there so long??!! So sorry love. Is there anyone you can talk to? Because you can't go straight back to work after your transfer....even if just a few days off. I pray everything sorts itself out hun...because the negative atmosphere can't be good for you and your babies! Sending you loads of hugs, sweetie. Regardless of all that's going on, that :bfp: has your name on it!!! :hugs:


----------



## angiemon

Doodar-work seems horrible, perhaps you could go to citizens advice to get some information unless you know where you stand already. THat is the last thing you need with all the stress that comes with IVF anyway. Hope it gets a bit better, try and take time off if you can :thumbup:

Dingley-that must have been so disappointing ( i know understatment or what!!!!) its so hard because you put all your faith in the professionals and hope they doing everything exactly right. We find it hard to speak up and put our opinion across too because they should know more.. Are you going to stay with the same clinic? If you are, I am sure they wont make the same mistake again.......

Im also interested in what we can do to help this cycle succeed.....Im hoping because christmas is over (which is always stressful really, getting ready making sure everything is done) this time of year will be more peaceful for all of us.
Im gonna be more organised with my diet this time too, I had EC and ET right when the snow was at its worst and i wasnt organised enough with food shops etc and then was scared to go out incase i fell over and ruined everything and the men arent the best at healthy shopping are they even if they get a list so im going to do meal plans this time and make sure there is no christmas chocolate in the house!! Also last time, it happened so quick, we had a lot to drink the w/e before seeing the fs (it was hubbys 40th) and then the fs said to start straightaway my cycle was due to start in a few days on the short protocol so obvioulsy that was a worry so a new year a clean slate i say.

Hope everyone else is starting the new year well and any information is good. What is everyone else doing??

Silarose - good luck in starting :happydance:

Ax


----------



## Isi Buttercup

angiemon said:


> Im also interested in what we can do to help this cycle succeed.....Im hoping because christmas is over (which is always stressful really, getting ready making sure everything is done) this time of year will be more peaceful for all of us.
> Im gonna be more organised with my diet this time too, I had EC and ET right when the snow was at its worst and i wasnt organised enough with food shops etc and then was scared to go out incase i fell over and ruined everything and the men arent the best at healthy shopping are they even if they get a list so im going to do meal plans this time and make sure there is no christmas chocolate in the house!! Also last time, it happened so quick, we had a lot to drink the w/e before seeing the fs (it was hubbys 40th) and then the fs said to start straightaway my cycle was due to start in a few days on the short protocol so obvioulsy that was a worry so a new year a clean slate i say.
> 
> Hope everyone else is starting the new year well and any information is good. What is everyone else doing??
> 
> Silarose - good luck in starting :happydance:
> 
> Ax

Wishing you all the best this time around, Angie. You're right, it's definitely harder to stay healthy during Christmas. I don't drink but I have a very bad sweet tooth, so that's not particularly ideal either. Trying to change my diet before I start next month.

Have you decided when your FET will be?


----------



## DingleyDell

Isi Buttercup said:


> GOSH, that's awful DingleyDell!!!!!! Extremely negligent on the clinic's part! So sorry hun! It must have been so heart breaking for you!!! Are they compensating you with a free cycle, or something??!! My former FS also cocked up....but not before my egg retrieval. They got 12 eggs from me....but I just know their blastocyst culture was not of good quality, as my embies went from 9 going strong....to just 2 good blasts and 1 fair morula. They also didn't bother placing me on antibiotics during my cycle. Ah well.....I'm not repeating cycle 2 with them FOR SURE!!!!
> 
> Praying #2 is a lucky number for us hun, :hugs:


Well we are having this through the nhs but they said that if this one doesnt work then they will do it at a reduced cost if we have to go private with them , the thing is the staff there are really nice and its one of the top ivf clinics too (you would have thought though that even they couldnt cock-up that much, i suppose it was just one of those things) we have now put that aside us and hoping that our little embreo pulls through when they thaw it (thats when im gona be bricking it !!! ) personally i think they use your first go as a test to see how you react to the drugs and implantation so when you have your second one they can do better with the drugs and other things..im using diff drugs for my 2nd go and another make of suppositries (and twice as many).. I bet you were gutted too when they told you about your eggs, just a question - why would they put you on anitbiotics during it ?? was you poorly ?? (sorry if i sound thick but i havent been on here long and it might have been an older post or that they said they would) does it help if they do?? 
At least you are going to go elsewhere for your next cycle xx Good luck with that. and yes i hope we all get our bfp's with next round :happydance:

tc xx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

DingleyDell said:


> Well we are having this through the nhs but they said that if this one doesnt work then they will do it at a reduced cost if we have to go private with them , the thing is the staff there are really nice and its one of the top ivf clinics too (you would have thought though that even they couldnt cock-up that much, i suppose it was just one of those things) we have now put that aside us and hoping that our little embreo pulls through when they thaw it (thats when im gona be bricking it !!! ) personally i think they use your first go as a test to see how you react to the drugs and implantation so when you have your second one they can do better with the drugs and other things..im using diff drugs for my 2nd go and another make of suppositries (and twice as many).. I bet you were gutted too when they told you about your eggs, just a question - why would they put you on anitbiotics during it ?? was you poorly ?? (sorry if i sound thick but i havent been on here long and it might have been an older post or that they said they would) does it help if they do??
> At least you are going to go elsewhere for your next cycle xx Good luck with that. and yes i hope we all get our bfp's with next round :happydance:
> 
> tc xx

Praying your embie thaws perfectly, hun!!!

About the antibiotics, I wasn't poorly, but I've read that a number of doctors include this in the protocol, to make sure you have no infection that can affect implantation. It's mainly just a precaution, but I've heard that it's a good precaution to take.

Good luck sweetie. Do you have a date for your FET yet?


----------



## DingleyDell

Isi Buttercup said:


> DingleyDell said:
> 
> 
> Well we are having this through the nhs but they said that if this one doesnt work then they will do it at a reduced cost if we have to go private with them , the thing is the staff there are really nice and its one of the top ivf clinics too (you would have thought though that even they couldnt cock-up that much, i suppose it was just one of those things) we have now put that aside us and hoping that our little embreo pulls through when they thaw it (thats when im gona be bricking it !!! ) personally i think they use your first go as a test to see how you react to the drugs and implantation so when you have your second one they can do better with the drugs and other things..im using diff drugs for my 2nd go and another make of suppositries (and twice as many).. I bet you were gutted too when they told you about your eggs, just a question - why would they put you on anitbiotics during it ?? was you poorly ?? (sorry if i sound thick but i havent been on here long and it might have been an older post or that they said they would) does it help if they do??
> At least you are going to go elsewhere for your next cycle xx Good luck with that. and yes i hope we all get our bfp's with next round :happydance:
> 
> tc xx
> 
> Praying your embie thaws perfectly, hun!!!
> 
> About the antibiotics, I wasn't poorly, but I've read that a number of doctors include this in the protocol, to make sure you have no infection that can affect implantation. It's mainly just a precaution, but I've heard that it's a good precaution to take.
> 
> Good luck sweetie. Do you have a date for your FET yet?Click to expand...

Ooh ive never heard of that before, it makes you wonder sometimes if they do really know what they are doing (joke), different clinics around the world do different procedures (no wonder we get confused with it all lol xx:winkwink:) my af is due around the 14th jan i think so ive got to ring them then due to the drugs ive got to take im assuming i wont ovulate and that they will do something to my lining of my womb to get it ready for them to put the embreo back in !!! (im still confused about it) so it could be around the end of the month (well im hoping so :p ) 

when are you due for yours??


----------



## Isi Buttercup

DingleyDell said:


> Ooh ive never heard of that before, it makes you wonder sometimes if they do really know what they are doing (joke), different clinics around the world do different procedures (no wonder we get confused with it all lol xx:winkwink:) my af is due around the 14th jan i think so ive got to ring them then due to the drugs ive got to take im assuming i wont ovulate and that they will do something to my lining of my womb to get it ready for them to put the embreo back in !!! (im still confused about it) so it could be around the end of the month (well im hoping so :p )
> 
> when are you due for yours??

I'm hoping to start early next month, on day 21 of my next cycle (on the long protocol) :thumbup:. Hoping your AF shows right on time! LOL! It's funny how we're now looking forward to old hag :witch:

Good luck hun :hugs:


----------



## wishful think

Hi Isi. I got some bad news this morning. I rang my fertility clinic because my af still hasnt shown up yet and it is now 6 days late. I wanted to know would this throw off my dates for my second round of ICSI and the answer is yes :( I just cant believe it. I was so excited to have my dates and now the whole thing has been thrown up in the air. If my af doesnt show up by the middle of next week I have to ring the clinic and go in to have an assessment scan and probably take something to bring on my af!! This is not fair!!! Stupid af!!! When i dont want it to come, it comes and now when i want it to come, it wont!!!! So annoyed!!! The nurse asked me did i do a pregnancy test but I havent cause there's no point as both my tubes are blocked!!! Dont know if miracles can happen and if my tubes could magically unblock!!! Maybe i should do a test to put my mind at rest???? What a load of sh*t!!!!!!! Ugggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Isi Buttercup

wishful think said:


> Hi Isi. I got some bad news this morning. I rang my fertility clinic because my af still hasnt shown up yet and it is now 6 days late. I wanted to know would this throw off my dates for my second round of ICSI and the answer is yes :( I just cant believe it. I was so excited to have my dates and now the whole thing has been thrown up in the air. If my af doesnt show up by the middle of next week I have to ring the clinic and go in to have an assessment scan and probably take something to bring on my af!! This is not fair!!! Stupid af!!! When i dont want it to come, it comes and now when i want it to come, it wont!!!! So annoyed!!! The nurse asked me did i do a pregnancy test but I havent cause there's no point as both my tubes are blocked!!! Dont know if miracles can happen and if my tubes could magically unblock!!! Maybe i should do a test to put my mind at rest???? What a load of sh*t!!!!!!! Ugggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Oh no, Wishful!!! So sorry hun :hugs:. I can imagine how gutted you must feel! So sorry hun! But let's not rule out the possibility of a miracle :bfp:. Go ahead and test hun!


----------



## wishful think

It would be a complete miracle!!! First one of my tubes would have to unblock and then my dh's slow buggers would have to swim ;) I wonder what are the chances. I just rang dh and asked him to buy a test for me!!!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

wishful think said:


> It would be a complete miracle!!! First one of my tubes would have to unblock and then my dh's slow buggers would have to swim ;) I wonder what are the chances. I just rang dh and asked him to buy a test for me!!!

:hugs: hun!! I don't want to raise your hopes, but I've heard of sooo many cases like that. Good luck babes :hugs:


----------



## angiemon

wow that would be great if you got a BFP wishful then you wouldn't have to go through all this s**t!!! Sorry!!!!

Ive had a phone call from our clinic putting our app back for our fet, only by a few days though. Might give me a chance of my af to appear so it may be a good thing. I dont think i have ovulated this cycle but as its the first cycle since BFN, im not expecting it to be normal...this seems to be such a guessing game......
Dingley-am i right in thinking you are going for a FET?? Do you know how it differs from a fresh cycle? I dont know anything really and havent a clue when it is likely to start!! Do you know when you are starting or does anyone else doing FET know much about it?

Ax


----------



## Lou32

Hiya everyone. We're booked onto open evenings for Care Manchester and Sheffield, so it feels like we're moving forward (v slowly) towards our second round. Still not had an appointment through for our follow-up appt though to discuss 'where it all went wrong!'
Doodar - I can't believe your employer has been like that! I thought mine was bad. It sounds to me like constructive dismissal (but of course you'd have to leave first before taking them to the cleaners). 
I always say I wouldn't wish this nightmare onto anyone, but maybe some people I would...


----------



## Doodar

Yeah my boss is a bit of an oddball. He hates paying anyone maternity leave, he gets a bee in his bonnet about paying people when they aren't there to work. Thinks everyone is out to rip him off. There is a big meeting happening next week so I will see how that goes and then take things from there.


Can I ask a question to those ladies doing FET are you using medication? Mine is an unmedicated cycle and from the reasearch I've done they aren't as sucessful as a medicated one. I'm starting to worry a little.


----------



## silarose28

Hiya everyone

Wishful - I know it feels like it wll never happen to us but 'miracle' BFPs can happen! Don't want to get your hopes up either but have got my fx'd for you. I would have pos days ago as I am so impatient!!!

Dingleybell - OMG! They messed up big time didn't they?! Good luck for your FET honey. It does annoy me how we are at the mercy of the medical profession and they very often just don't get it right! I got really pissed off today I as I found out that my first (cancelled) cycle does count as one of my nhs goes. It pissed me off because they cancelled the cycle as I had a big lead follicle and some smaller ones. The dr told me that cancelling wouldn't affect my nhs funding and I would get that go/cycle again so it was best to cancel. I know that they could have carried on stimming me, lost the lead follicle and made the other ones grow. I always thought they didn't bother as I would get that nhs go again and there might be a better chance then. As it stands that's not the case at all! I was devastated when the cycle was cancelled and thought IVF wouldn't work for me. Then I was told I had to wait 6 months for my next cycle!!! I shouldn't complain as at least I am having some funded cycles - but I feel really pissed off that I wasn't given the right info and I think better decisions could have been made!!! I ended up paying for my second cycleas there was no way I could wait 6 months - I was devastated!!!! I didn't complain too much about this today as I thought everyone at the centre wouldbe pissed off with me and somehow give me worse care - I feel like my life is in their hands and I certainly don't want to rock the boat!

Doodar - I can't believe your work - they sound awful! It sounds a bit like constructive dismissal to me which I am sure is illegal. I agree that finding out your rights might be helpful - you have earned your right to medical and maternity leave. Hope you're not feeling too stressed honey!

Isi - I'm trying to join you with the good diet . I'm eating loads of fruit - but can't seem to stay off the chocolate (organic mind you!) I have put on so much weight over Xmas but as I'm not going out much I eat instead. It has to stop argh!!!!

Lou - sound like you're one step furter towards finding your perfect clinic and that BFP!!!

Hiya everyone else - what's up?

I went for a baseline scan today. She said I had 9 antral follicles which, although not great, is better than last time when the dr told me that I had 6-7. I can stop taking the psycho -pill early on Sun (thank the lord as it turns me into an anxious wreck!!!!!) AF will then come next Fri/Sat and I start clomid (woo hooo - more psychotic episodes) and stimming on day 4. MSG - I am really near you! I'm a bit worried as work has suddenly gone mad - but you know I am just going to have to turn things down - IVF is mor eimportant at the mo I'm afraid!!!!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Lou, that's definitely a step in the right direction :thumbup:. But you should push for the follow up appointment, as it sort of gives some closure to the failed cycle, you know. Wishing you loads of luck at Care!

Doodar, I've heard of quite a number of unmedicated FETs that have been successful. How many frosties will you be transferring?

Silarose, 9 is a good number. And I know what you mean about the "psycho pill" :wacko:. I am so not looking forward to the hot flashes and Dr. Jekyll/Mr. Hyde personality switch that comes with those nasty DR shots. But I guess we just have to keep our eyes on the prize. And that's so annoying they didn't tell you the cancelled cycle counted :growlmad:. Thank goodness you have the resources to go self funded. I think I'd keel over and die if I had to wait 6 months! Over here, we don't have the luxury of Government funding, so everthing has been out of pocket. Means no holidays or unnecessary purchases for the DH and I, not until we get our baby/babies! And oooh, organic chocolates!!! How cool is that?! Are they as calorific as the gloriously sinful ones?

Don't worry, Angie. I know a few days delay can seem like eternity. But it'll come soon. Hang in there!

Wishful hun, did you test? Thinking of you. 

As for me, I'm just willing the days in the calendar to race on until February. I originally planned to start this month, so would have started down regulating tomorrow. But I decided to allow myself 3 full periods. I also thought my best friend would be getting married in early February, when I would have been having ET, and I didn't want to risk combining the two. Well, turns out the wedding will be happening later, but decided to go on with my plans for starting in February. If the new date for the wedding falls at a time I can't attend, I'm sure she'll understand.


----------



## wishful think

Isi Buttercup said:


> Wishful hun, did you test? Thinking of you.

Thanks Isi, i am going to wait until the morning. To be honest i'm not really coping very well with everything today. It has been too hard today for me :cry:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

wishful think said:


> Isi Buttercup said:
> 
> 
> Wishful hun, did you test? Thinking of you.
> 
> Thanks Isi, i am going to wait until the morning. To be honest i'm not really coping very well with everything today. It has been too hard today for me :cry:Click to expand...

Sending you loads of :hugs: hun. This journey of ours sure isn't the easiest. But I reckon its just GOT to have a happy ending :hugs:


----------



## wishful think

Ok I did a test this morning and I got a BFP. I'm in total shock!!! I just cant believe this. Like i have 2 blocked tubes. Maybe the failed ivf cleared one. I really dont know what to think. I did a ditigal test and it said i'm 3-4 weeks pregnant. Could it be wrong??? What the hell???? Oh my god, i'm actually afraid to get excited!!!!!


----------



## silarose28

wishful think said:


> Ok I did a test this morning and I got a BFP. I'm in total shock!!! I just cant believe this. Like i have 2 blocked tubes. Maybe the failed ivf cleared one. I really dont know what to think. I did a ditigal test and it said i'm 3-4 weeks pregnant. Could it be wrong??? What the hell???? Oh my god, i'm actually afraid to get excited!!!!!


OMG! :bfp::bfp::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I just so had a feeling about that you know!!! It's when you elast suspect it that good things happen!!!!!! Congratulations honey!!!!!


----------



## wishful think

Thanks soooooo much silarose28. To be honest i'm still trying to take it in. Gonna test tomorrow morning again to make sure. I rang my clinic to talk to them about it and they said even though it is a natural bfp they will still take care of me for the first while. Have to get bloods taken on monday or tuesday and then 48 hours later. Jesus i hope this is real. When i did the digital the word pregnant appeared after a few minutes and i actually said to myself "this is the cruelest thing ever, the word pregnant appears and then obviously the word not comes in another minute. Then i nearly passed out when i re-read the leaflet. OMG please let it be real and stick!!!!!!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

OH MY GOD, WISHFUL!!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

That is absolutely fantastic! Ohmigosh! I'm so happy and excited for you :hugs: 

Now THAT'S what I'm talking about!!! :D . Thanks so much for opening the door of blessings on this thread!!!

I think the next step should be getting your beta checked. Congrats love!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

OH MY GOD, WISHFUL!!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

That is absolutely fantastic! Ohmigosh! I'm so happy and excited for you :hugs: 

Now THAT'S what I'm talking about!!! :D . Thanks so much for opening the door of blessings on this thread!!!

I think the next step should be getting your beta checked. Congrats love!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Sorry for the double post. Silly phone :blush:


----------



## wishful think

Isi Buttercup said:


> OH MY GOD, WISHFUL!!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
> 
> That is absolutely fantastic! Ohmigosh! I'm so happy and excited for you :hugs:
> 
> Now THAT'S what I'm talking about!!! :D . Thanks so much for opening the door of blessings on this thread!!!
> 
> I think the next step should be getting your beta checked. Congrats love!

Thanks Isi. Still cant believe it. I'm going to do another test in the morning and hopefully if it's still positive i will go to my clinic on tuesday to have my beta checked :happydance: i actually cant get over this!!!!!


----------



## Lou32

Congratulatios wishful think! You really deserve it and it's fantastic to know these things can happen, no matter how unlikely you are told it will be! It just goes to show that you never know what's around the corner... x


----------



## angiemon

Isi Buttercup said:


> angiemon said:
> 
> 
> Im also interested in what we can do to help this cycle succeed.....Im hoping because christmas is over (which is always stressful really, getting ready making sure everything is done) this time of year will be more peaceful for all of us.
> Im gonna be more organised with my diet this time too, I had EC and ET right when the snow was at its worst and i wasnt organised enough with food shops etc and then was scared to go out incase i fell over and ruined everything and the men arent the best at healthy shopping are they even if they get a list so im going to do meal plans this time and make sure there is no christmas chocolate in the house!! Also last time, it happened so quick, we had a lot to drink the w/e before seeing the fs (it was hubbys 40th) and then the fs said to start straightaway my cycle was due to start in a few days on the short protocol so obvioulsy that was a worry so a new year a clean slate i say.
> 
> Hope everyone else is starting the new year well and any information is good. What is everyone else doing??
> 
> Silarose - good luck in starting :happydance:
> 
> Ax
> 
> Wishing you all the best this time around, Angie. You're right, it's definitely harder to stay healthy during Christmas. I don't drink but I have a very bad sweet tooth, so that's not particularly ideal either. Trying to change my diet before I start next month.
> 
> Have you decided when your FET will be?Click to expand...

hi isi,
thankyou,
We have our follow up app on the 20th Jan so I wont know anything till then, when we first got the app I thought the time would give us a chance to have a think and settle but now I just want it!! I dont know if they will have any ideas of why our wee embie didnt implant. Did they give you any reasons in your follow up?
It wont be long now until you start. I havent done the long protocol (i did short) so im not exactly sure what its like. Is it a bit longer? How are you feeling about it all?
xx


----------



## MySillyGirls

Wow, Wishful, that is AMAZING!!! What a start to 2011!


----------



## Lolly1985

Hi Everyone

I've spoken to you all on various threads but thought I would join this one too if that's ok, seems a positive one! Especially after Wishfuls news! Congratulations lovely! What a miracle and such a happy start to your year! Praying for you, and hoping that you have started what is going to be a good year for all of us!

Lolly xxxxxxxxx :flower:


----------



## Lou32

Hey, just wondered how long you guys had to wait between your failed cycle ending and your follow-up appt? We got our letter through yesterday and it isn't until 22 Feb - that's two months gap. Seems a bit unfair to make us wait so long with so many unanswered questions...


----------



## Lolly1985

Hi Lou

My clinic waits 3 months, although can ring them any time with questions (trust me, I've done that a few times!) And in between I saw the hospitals councillor who actually updated me with some news, that my notes had been looked over by panal and had been approved for ICSI no.2 (thank god!!) I saw the nurses mid Dec, although they havn't really discussed protocol for this cycle yet as i'm having zolodex at the moment, with view to start second ICSI in march. I will have a list on questions before i'm happy to inject the first buserelin I can tell you! I think I could know a lot more if I wanted to but for now i'm happy to plod along in blissful ignorance until i've finished these horrible zolodex jabs. Second one tomorrow, one more to go! Hurry up march!!

Did I see you had mentioned going to Manchester? That's where I go, they are all lovely.

Hi to all you lovely ladies, Lolly xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

angiemon said:


> hi isi,
> thankyou,
> We have our follow up app on the 20th Jan so I wont know anything till then, when we first got the app I thought the time would give us a chance to have a think and settle but now I just want it!! I dont know if they will have any ideas of why our wee embie didnt implant. Did they give you any reasons in your follow up?
> It wont be long now until you start. I havent done the long protocol (i did short) so im not exactly sure what its like. Is it a bit longer? How are you feeling about it all?
> xx

Hi Angie. Yeah, the long protocol is often longer, as it starts on day 21 of your preceding cycle (instead of day 2 of the new cycle). As for my follow-up appointment, I got absolutely no tangible reasons....just a lot of :shrug:. One of the reasons I decided to change FS!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Lolly1985 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I've spoken to you all on various threads but thought I would join this one too if that's ok, seems a positive one! Especially after Wishfuls news! Congratulations lovely! What a miracle and such a happy start to your year! Praying for you, and hoping that you have started what is going to be a good year for all of us!
> 
> Lolly xxxxxxxxx :flower:

Welcome Lolly :hugs:. Glad to have you with us! Yeah, Wishful's miracle :bfp: is definitely good karma for this thread :happydance:

When are you starting?


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Lou32 said:


> Hey, just wondered how long you guys had to wait between your failed cycle ending and your follow-up appt? We got our letter through yesterday and it isn't until 22 Feb - that's two months gap. Seems a bit unfair to make us wait so long with so many unanswered questions...

Hi Lou. I had my follow-up appointment about a week after AF started. It was absolutely useless though, as they were like they didn't know what could have possibly gone wrong, I had such great embryos, responded so well :shrug:. Like that's what I wanted to hear! But yeah, 2 months is an awfully long time to wait. Is there no way to speed it up?


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Wishful....how are you preggo lady :D. So very excited for you :yipee:

As for me, going by my ticker, I have 3 weeks and 6 days till we start again!!!! Soooooo excited!!!!


----------



## angiemon

Isi Buttercup said:


> angiemon said:
> 
> 
> hi isi,
> thankyou,
> We have our follow up app on the 20th Jan so I wont know anything till then, when we first got the app I thought the time would give us a chance to have a think and settle but now I just want it!! I dont know if they will have any ideas of why our wee embie didnt implant. Did they give you any reasons in your follow up?
> It wont be long now until you start. I havent done the long protocol (i did short) so im not exactly sure what its like. Is it a bit longer? How are you feeling about it all?
> xx
> 
> Hi Angie. Yeah, the long protocol is often longer, as it starts on day 21 of your preceding cycle (instead of day 2 of the new cycle). As for my follow-up appointment, I got absolutely no tangible reasons....just a lot of :shrug:. One of the reasons I decided to change FS!Click to expand...


Duurh!! I cant believe I asked if the long protocol was longer than the short one...................what did I expect it to be shorter :dohh: I think I meant to say is it alot longer. So if its day 21 off preceding cycle, its not that much longer. It just seems when I look through everyones blogs the lp seems to go on forever and the SP seemed to fly by. I wonder why they use one or the other!!! 
Gee, well be all experts at this soon!!!
I guess youre private if you can change your Fs?


----------



## wannabmum

Hi girls :flower:,
First off Good luck to all you girls I hope 2011 is all our lucky year.Hope you don't mind me joining you? We will be having ICSI at some point this year let me first better explain our journey.

We started ttc in Nov 04 then finally managed to get our fertility tests carried out in 07 turns out DH has obstructive azoospermia, we were getting married in June 08 so decided to do our first cycle of ICSI privately with egg share on my first cycle after the wedding this unfortunately ended in a BFN, We then had our NHS funded cycle in 2009 this time I also done acupuncture prior to treatment this cycle resulted in a BFP which ended in mc at 4+6. We the tooka break to get myself together before trying again as I felt I had to get myself mentally strong again but in the mean time my sister found out she was preg (not planned and she had 3 children) she at that point said she didn't want another child and if it wasn't for her knowing our situation she wouldn't have told anyone she had been preg however if DH and I were willing to adopt the wee one she would continue with the preg we accepted and were over the moon the wee man was born on 26th Aug 2010 I was there at his birth and he came straight home with DH & I 6 hours later words cannot express how happy & complete we finally felt however this was short lived on sept 14 after 9pm at night the police arrived at our door accusing us of kidnap & took the wee man back to my sister & his bio dad(who is a heavy drinker, takes drugs & has charges for indecent exposure assaulting police officer etc etc in short not a safe or stable person) this was the most trumatic thing to ever happen to us we never even got the chance to say a proper good bye to the little one. from that point up to the 4th of OCT I never heard anymore from my sister , I was scared to call my sister as we had been accused of what we had by the police I was very aware of the fact if I did there would be a record of me calling but not what was said, anyway on the 4th I got a call from her to ask me to come collect all her kids as they did not feel safe in the house the social work then placed a place of safety order so they could not get removed, the girls are now back with my sister the wee one is still with DH & I as my sister says she want him to be with us she is no longer with his dad but he is also trying to get him at the moment we do not know what the future holds there will be a childrens hearing on the week of the 24th of jan where we will most probably find out if he is going to be ripped away from us again.

Anyway the outcome will determine when we try again if we lose him again obviously I will need to just see when we feel ready to try again, if he is still with us we would like to try for a sibling for him around July.

I apologize for the rambled state of my post.

xxxx


----------



## angiemon

Lou32 said:


> Hey, just wondered how long you guys had to wait between your failed cycle ending and your follow-up appt? We got our letter through yesterday and it isn't until 22 Feb - that's two months gap. Seems a bit unfair to make us wait so long with so many unanswered questions...

Hi Lou, I think we had EC/ET at around the same time and Ive got my app on the 20th Jan and they said it would be that long because of Christmas and my specific FS is away the first week of Jan (we could have seen another specialist earlier if we wanted to) so I think 2 months is way too long. Could you not make a desperate phonecall to get a cancellation or something? I thought at the time, for me to wait a month was a good thing but now im already getting impatient so I can understand how you feel. 
I did read that you were having problems with your cycle. Im not sure if Ive ovulated this month either, keep on poas but havent got smiley face unless I missed it. I suppose thats one good thing about waiting for app, hopefully have time for cycles to get back to normal.

I hear really good things about CARE, if i had a choice and lived nearer one of their clinics, i would go to one of theirs. My friend had a failed cycle on the nhs then went to CARE (Northampton i think) and she had twin boys just before Christmas!!

Good luck anyway

xxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

wannabmum said:


> Hi girls :flower:,
> First off Good luck to all you girls I hope 2011 is all our lucky year.Hope you don't mind me joining you? We will be having ICSI at some point this year let me first better explain our journey.
> 
> We started ttc in Nov 04 then finally managed to get our fertility tests carried out in 07 turns out DH has obstructive azoospermia, we were getting married in June 08 so decided to do our first cycle of ICSI privately with egg share on my first cycle after the wedding this unfortunately ended in a BFN, We then had our NHS funded cycle in 2009 this time I also done acupuncture prior to treatment this cycle resulted in a BFP which ended in mc at 4+6. We the tooka break to get myself together before trying again as I felt I had to get myself mentally strong again but in the mean time my sister found out she was preg (not planned and she had 3 children) she at that point said she didn't want another child and if it wasn't for her knowing our situation she wouldn't have told anyone she had been preg however if DH and I were willing to adopt the wee one she would continue with the preg we accepted and were over the moon the wee man was born on 26th Aug 2010 I was there at his birth and he came straight home with DH & I 6 hours later words cannot express how happy & complete we finally felt however this was short lived on sept 14 after 9pm at night the police arrived at our door accusing us of kidnap & took the wee man back to my sister & his bio dad(who is a heavy drinker, takes drugs & has charges for indecent exposure assaulting police officer etc etc in short not a safe or stable person) this was the most trumatic thing to ever happen to us we never even got the chance to say a proper good bye to the little one. from that point up to the 4th of OCT I never heard anymore from my sister , I was scared to call my sister as we had been accused of what we had by the police I was very aware of the fact if I did there would be a record of me calling but not what was said, anyway on the 4th I got a call from her to ask me to come collect all her kids as they did not feel safe in the house the social work then placed a place of safety order so they could not get removed, the girls are now back with my sister the wee one is still with DH & I as my sister says she want him to be with us she is no longer with his dad but he is also trying to get him at the moment we do not know what the future holds there will be a childrens hearing on the week of the 24th of jan where we will most probably find out if he is going to be ripped away from us again.
> 
> Anyway the outcome will determine when we try again if we lose him again obviously I will need to just see when we feel ready to try again, if he is still with us we would like to try for a sibling for him around July.
> 
> I apologize for the rambled state of my post.
> 
> xxxx

Oh my goodness!! You have gone through an awful lot, Wannabmum!! Gosh, why on earth would your Sister toy with your emotions like that??!! I guess it was her Patner's fault, but gosh, what a roller coaster for you!!! So very sorry hun :hugs:

On the bright side, in addition to your boy, just keep thinking how you might be, at the very least, pregnant with another baby :happydance:. Now that's something to look forward to! Do you have any idea about whe exactly you'll start?


----------



## Isi Buttercup

angiemon said:


> Duurh!! I cant believe I asked if the long protocol was longer than the short one...................what did I expect it to be shorter :dohh: I think I meant to say is it alot longer. So if its day 21 off preceding cycle, its not that much longer. It just seems when I look through everyones blogs the lp seems to go on forever and the SP seemed to fly by. I wonder why they use one or the other!!!
> Gee, well be all experts at this soon!!!
> I guess youre private if you can change your Fs?

Hi Angie, no worries at all. It happens to all of us :). My last cycle (on the long protocol). I started down regulating on the 2nd of October, and I had egg retrieval on the 31st of October....so pretty much a whole month. And over here, we have no choice but to go private, as there is no government funding :cry:.


----------



## wannabmum

Thanks huni, think will start around the 13th of July on the antagonist protocol at the GCRM, we had been planning on starting Feb however it was the day I went for my review consultation at the clinic that I got the call to get the kids when I got out the clinic.

xxx


Isi Buttercup said:


> wannabmum said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls :flower:,
> First off Good luck to all you girls I hope 2011 is all our lucky year.Hope you don't mind me joining you? We will be having ICSI at some point this year let me first better explain our journey.
> 
> We started ttc in Nov 04 then finally managed to get our fertility tests carried out in 07 turns out DH has obstructive azoospermia, we were getting married in June 08 so decided to do our first cycle of ICSI privately with egg share on my first cycle after the wedding this unfortunately ended in a BFN, We then had our NHS funded cycle in 2009 this time I also done acupuncture prior to treatment this cycle resulted in a BFP which ended in mc at 4+6. We the tooka break to get myself together before trying again as I felt I had to get myself mentally strong again but in the mean time my sister found out she was preg (not planned and she had 3 children) she at that point said she didn't want another child and if it wasn't for her knowing our situation she wouldn't have told anyone she had been preg however if DH and I were willing to adopt the wee one she would continue with the preg we accepted and were over the moon the wee man was born on 26th Aug 2010 I was there at his birth and he came straight home with DH & I 6 hours later words cannot express how happy & complete we finally felt however this was short lived on sept 14 after 9pm at night the police arrived at our door accusing us of kidnap & took the wee man back to my sister & his bio dad(who is a heavy drinker, takes drugs & has charges for indecent exposure assaulting police officer etc etc in short not a safe or stable person) this was the most trumatic thing to ever happen to us we never even got the chance to say a proper good bye to the little one. from that point up to the 4th of OCT I never heard anymore from my sister , I was scared to call my sister as we had been accused of what we had by the police I was very aware of the fact if I did there would be a record of me calling but not what was said, anyway on the 4th I got a call from her to ask me to come collect all her kids as they did not feel safe in the house the social work then placed a place of safety order so they could not get removed, the girls are now back with my sister the wee one is still with DH & I as my sister says she want him to be with us she is no longer with his dad but he is also trying to get him at the moment we do not know what the future holds there will be a childrens hearing on the week of the 24th of jan where we will most probably find out if he is going to be ripped away from us again.
> 
> Anyway the outcome will determine when we try again if we lose him again obviously I will need to just see when we feel ready to try again, if he is still with us we would like to try for a sibling for him around July.
> 
> I apologize for the rambled state of my post.
> 
> xxxx
> 
> Oh my goodness!! You have gone through an awful lot, Wannabmum!! Gosh, why on earth would your Sister toy with your emotions like that??!! I guess it was her Patner's fault, but gosh, what a roller coaster for you!!! So very sorry hun :hugs:
> 
> On the bright side, in addition to your boy, just keep thinking how you might be, at the very least, pregnant with another baby :happydance:. Now that's something to look forward to! Do you have any idea about whe exactly you'll start?Click to expand...


----------



## Isi Buttercup

wannabmum said:


> Thanks huni, think will start around the 13th of July on the antagonist protocol at the GCRM, we had been planning on starting Feb however it was the day I went for my review consultation at the clinic that I got the call to get the kids when I got out the clinic.
> 
> xxx

That's great that you have your dates hun! Will add you to the list immediately!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

MSG....you started stimming today, right? Good luck hun :hugs:

Silarose....any sign of the :witch:? Hope she shows soon, so you can get started :hugs:

Wishing our FET girls for this month loads of luck, Inky, DingleyDell and Flower 18!!!!!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Blue12

I just want to wish all of you ladies tons of luck and send tons of :dust: 

It is such a hard journey and I pray each of you gets your dream come true. xo


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks sooooo much, Blue :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:. You're such an encouragment!! Thanks so much for stopping by with a ray of sunshine for us on this thread :hugs:


----------



## angiemon

wannabmum said:


> Hi girls :flower:,
> First off Good luck to all you girls I hope 2011 is all our lucky year.Hope you don't mind me joining you? We will be having ICSI at some point this year let me first better explain our journey.
> 
> We started ttc in Nov 04 then finally managed to get our fertility tests carried out in 07 turns out DH has obstructive azoospermia, we were getting married in June 08 so decided to do our first cycle of ICSI privately with egg share on my first cycle after the wedding this unfortunately ended in a BFN, We then had our NHS funded cycle in 2009 this time I also done acupuncture prior to treatment this cycle resulted in a BFP which ended in mc at 4+6. We the tooka break to get myself together before trying again as I felt I had to get myself mentally strong again but in the mean time my sister found out she was preg (not planned and she had 3 children) she at that point said she didn't want another child and if it wasn't for her knowing our situation she wouldn't have told anyone she had been preg however if DH and I were willing to adopt the wee one she would continue with the preg we accepted and were over the moon the wee man was born on 26th Aug 2010 I was there at his birth and he came straight home with DH & I 6 hours later words cannot express how happy & complete we finally felt however this was short lived on sept 14 after 9pm at night the police arrived at our door accusing us of kidnap & took the wee man back to my sister & his bio dad(who is a heavy drinker, takes drugs & has charges for indecent exposure assaulting police officer etc etc in short not a safe or stable person) this was the most trumatic thing to ever happen to us we never even got the chance to say a proper good bye to the little one. from that point up to the 4th of OCT I never heard anymore from my sister , I was scared to call my sister as we had been accused of what we had by the police I was very aware of the fact if I did there would be a record of me calling but not what was said, anyway on the 4th I got a call from her to ask me to come collect all her kids as they did not feel safe in the house the social work then placed a place of safety order so they could not get removed, the girls are now back with my sister the wee one is still with DH & I as my sister says she want him to be with us she is no longer with his dad but he is also trying to get him at the moment we do not know what the future holds there will be a childrens hearing on the week of the 24th of jan where we will most probably find out if he is going to be ripped away from us again.
> 
> Anyway the outcome will determine when we try again if we lose him again obviously I will need to just see when we feel ready to try again, if he is still with us we would like to try for a sibling for him around July.
> 
> I apologize for the rambled state of my post.
> 
> xxxx

so sorry wannabmum, i didnt see your post when i posted straight after you. It must have been crossed!!
You've been through so much, it be must be so awful. What a horrible ordeal to go through....I cant believe your sister messed you about so much. she is obviously controlled by her partner.
I really hope everything works out ok for you. I'll be thinking of you.

xx


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hi, girls! The stims start today! Had my baseline this a.m. and start the Follistim (at 375!!), Repronex and lowered lupron tonight. wow. Follistim, belly. Repronex, back. Lupron, leg. I feel like a pin cushion. hahaha!

ANYWAY, They anticipate that I will get the HCG trigger shot somewhere between Wed-Friday of next week, so, that means (if all goes well) retrieval will be anywhere from Friday to Sunday next week. YIKES. Kind of scary..


----------



## wishful think

Best of luck Mysillygirls xxx


----------



## silarose28

Hiya everyone
ISI - think I will get af on Fri (that's what happened last time I think). 

So MSG I will be stimming from Mon if all goes to plan - just a week behind you!!! Isi - you won't be long after. Oh Plllleeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaassssssssssssseeeeeeeee let us get sticky beans this time!!!!!

Hello everyone else.

Welcome Wannabmum - what an ordeal!!!! Sounds like the best place for your little one is with you! I don't think somebody who has a history of indecent exposure will get custody surely?! Something is SERIOUSLY wrong if he does. Got my fx'd for you and I hope all goes well honey.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

I'm sooooo excited for you MSG and Silarose :happydance:. I wish I was starting as well!! Cheering you on, ladies!! Let's have some big fat :bfp:s on here :thumbup:

Wishful.....might be time for a ticker :winkwink:


----------



## wishful think

Hi girls!! Just an update for you all. Just got the results from my first Beta hcg blood test and it's 602. The doctor said that's perfect. And YES it is a miracle baby because as far as they know I defo concieved the cycle after my failed ICSI!!!!! The clinic were as baffled as myself and my dh!!! All they could say was miracles can happen!!!Best of luck to evryone starting their DR soon. Baby dust to everyone xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lolly1985

Hi Everyone!

Not been on for couple of days as poorly again!!! Grrrrr!! Hopefully get all the germs out of my system before start 2nd round of ICSI

Isi, I had my second Zolodex injection and routine bloods yesterday. Have final zolodex on 7th Feb and from there we get a date to start fresh cycle in March. Can't come soon enough, all the build ups a killer! It'll be long protocol again so looking like the EC and Et won't be until sometime in april. Seems so far away :nope: I hope you are ok, you seem so positive, I hope I can be like you! 

Good luck mysillygirls, hope all is going as well as can be expected. 

Hi Silarose, good news that hings are finally getting moving! Hope all goes to plan, sending you big :hugs:

Hello wannabeamum. What a rollercoaster of emotions you've been through. I agree with Sila, defo sounds like your wee man is better off with you and I hope the judge sees that. sending you all my love.

Hi and all the luck in the world to everyone having FET this month!!

Love from Lolly xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MySillyGirls

and, so, the bloat begins... hahaa.. started the injectables last night and am already feeling the bloat. Hopefully, that means some big ole follies are developing :)


----------



## Lou32

angiemon said:


> Lou32 said:
> 
> 
> Hey, just wondered how long you guys had to wait between your failed cycle ending and your follow-up appt? We got our letter through yesterday and it isn't until 22 Feb - that's two months gap. Seems a bit unfair to make us wait so long with so many unanswered questions...
> 
> Hi Lou, I think we had EC/ET at around the same time and Ive got my app on the 20th Jan and they said it would be that long because of Christmas and my specific FS is away the first week of Jan (we could have seen another specialist earlier if we wanted to) so I think 2 months is way too long. Could you not make a desperate phonecall to get a cancellation or something? I thought at the time, for me to wait a month was a good thing but now im already getting impatient so I can understand how you feel.
> I did read that you were having problems with your cycle. Im not sure if Ive ovulated this month either, keep on poas but havent got smiley face unless I missed it. I suppose thats one good thing about waiting for app, hopefully have time for cycles to get back to normal.
> 
> I hear really good things about CARE, if i had a choice and lived nearer one of their clinics, i would go to one of theirs. My friend had a failed cycle on the nhs then went to CARE (Northampton i think) and she had twin boys just before Christmas!!
> 
> Good luck anyway
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Well I rang yesterday all ready for a fight and they were happy to change it to next Weds, which is good. They said they usually like to leave it 2 to 3 months after the failed cycle before an appt, which I think is crazy. It's a long time to have all those unanswered questions swimming around your head... The old gyno has retired now so there's a new guy which I'm pleased about, as I wasn't so keen on the last one. It was just a case of saying we had a problem with the sperm so straight to icsi, no discussion over whether we can address the problem at all. He was also really abrupt. I think he was about ready to retire.
Re this cycle, I ended up getting a positive on the OPK in the end, although it was really late. It was around the time I started spotting, so I think maybe my ovaries are still recovering. I've heard of so man others on here though who've had crazy cycles that it put my mind at rest. The nurse said it was v common to not ovulate after a failed cycle. 
Yup, I'm hearing more good things about Care each day. Yesterday I heard about one woman who'd had four failed cycles at her clinic (not sure which one it was) and then she went to Care Manchester and she's now pregnant with twins. I know it's no guarantee it will work, but I think it's important to have confidence in your clinic and I just don't have much in Leeds. They were nice enough, but just a couple of niggling complaints I can't get over. 
Angiemon - When are you thinking of having your FET? Will you wait a while? I noticed you did the short protocol too. I did the SP and found it went in an absolute flash. In fact it wasn't half as bad as I was expecting. Not sure whether I'll do it again next time - I'll go with what they recommend.

Wannabmum - I'm shocked by how much you've been through. You really deserve a break and I'm sure that anyone in their right mind would let you keep your baby. It must have been heartbreaking for him to be taken away from you! Hope everything works out.


----------



## flower18

Isi Buttercup said:


> MSG....you started stimming today, right? Good luck hun :hugs:
> 
> Silarose....any sign of the :witch:? Hope she shows soon, so you can get started :hugs:
> 
> Wishing our FET girls for this month loads of luck, Inky, DingleyDell and Flower 18!!!!!
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Thanks Isi.... Wishing these girls and you the same too!!!:hugs:
Just waiting for my period...should be here by the weekend and I start things.... excited but very nervous for our FET. We just got back from Mexico over the holidays, we really just needed that time together to relax and get mentally preapre for the FET and have a last go at trying natural with lots of :sex: maybe I won't get my period afterall (wishful thinking) Anyhow, Hope all you ladies are doing well!

Congrats to the :bfp:!!!!!!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

wishful think said:


> Hi girls!! Just an update for you all. Just got the results from my first Beta hcg blood test and it's 602. The doctor said that's perfect. And YES it is a miracle baby because as far as they know I defo concieved the cycle after my failed ICSI!!!!! The clinic were as baffled as myself and my dh!!! All they could say was miracles can happen!!!Best of luck to evryone starting their DR soon. Baby dust to everyone xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

I'm soo happy for you, Wishful :hugs:. Such a wonderful miracle baby and a PERFECT beta!!! Wishing you a happy and healthy 8+ months!!! Please stop by from time to time to cheer us on :hugs:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Lolly1985 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Isi, I had my second Zolodex injection and routine bloods yesterday. Have final zolodex on 7th Feb and from there we get a date to start fresh cycle in March. Can't come soon enough, all the build ups a killer! It'll be long protocol again so looking like the EC and Et won't be until sometime in april. Seems so far away :nope: I hope you are ok, you seem so positive, I hope I can be like you!

Hi Lolly! Don't worry, March will be here before you know it! I also feel my own cycle (starting in February) seems like decades away :wacko:. But I guess we just need to persevere :thumbup:. Praying everything works out for us. As for my being positive.....I'm just trying my best hun. I have to admit that, having failed once, I am more worried about it now. I am also trying to manage my expectations, so I don't get crushed like the last time. BUT, I realise we do have to keep up the PMA....so its PMA all the way :thumbup:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

MySillyGirls said:


> and, so, the bloat begins... hahaa.. started the injectables last night and am already feeling the bloat. Hopefully, that means some big ole follies are developing :)

Grow follies, grow :happydance:

When is your next scan, MSG?


----------



## Isi Buttercup

flower18 said:


> Thanks Isi.... Wishing these girls and you the same too!!!:hugs:
> Just waiting for my period...should be here by the weekend and I start things.... excited but very nervous for our FET. We just got back from Mexico over the holidays, we really just needed that time together to relax and get mentally preapre for the FET and have a last go at trying natural with lots of :sex: maybe I won't get my period afterall (wishful thinking) Anyhow, Hope all you ladies are doing well!
> 
> Congrats to the :bfp:!!!!!!

Awww, sounds like you had a magical holiday. Good idea to take time away to regroup!!! And who says anything about wishful thinking! We already have proof on this thread that miracles DO happen.....so you might not be needing that FET after all :winkwink:


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hi, girls! I had my first scan this a.m. after two days of stimms. Everything is tiny at this point (which the nurse said was normal) but it looks like I have 12 tiny follicles. This is many more than last time so I am feeling hopeful!! I go back on Friday... :)


----------



## silarose28

MSG - I ahve just noticed that we are both 37 and both got 5 eggs on our first go! I am on practically the same protocol as you too - though i take chlomid and don't have repronex!


12 follicles is totally amazing! I had 9 when they scanned me last week which is better than last time when I only had 6-7. I can't wait to get on with things - come on af show your ugly face!!!!


----------



## MySillyGirls

Silarose, hello! Have you started your stims are or you starting on Monday? I am nervous now....I went back and looked at my old posts and realized I had 10 follicles last time but the were really slow responding. Today's ultrasound occurred after 2 days of stims...does anyone else have any idea how follicles should look after 2 days of stims? last time, I didn't have an ultrasound until after 5 days of stims. THANKS!!!!


----------



## silarose28

Hi MSG

12 sounds really good to me!!!!

I am a slow responder and last time I had a scan after a few days (4-5 days I think) and I think I had about 8 follicles. I ended up with 5 eggs - well there were 6 but 1 was not used as too small. My eggs were slow growing too - I stimmed for about 3 days longer than most people. I reckon you will get a really good number from 12 follicles. Remember - if you get lots and lots of eggs quality can be compromised. I got a bfp with only 5 eggs last time so it really can happen. I honestly think you are doing really well xxx

I start on cd4 so am desperate for af to come - hurry up witch - whay don't you ever show when I need you?!


----------



## silarose28

Oh- and my follicles were really tiny after 4-5 days x


----------



## MySillyGirls

Sila, my follicles were also really tiny after 5 days last time. In fact, at the time the u/s tech thought i hadn't started stimming yet and when they found out it was day 5 they were alarmed. Today, she told me it was normal to have them this tiny at this point. My appt. on Friday will be the telling one. hoping they are larger! Sila, last time, on day 5 (which was my first u/s last time, in going back through my records), I had 10 tiny tiny follies. I only ended up with 6 that grew big enough. Of those 6, we got 5 eggs and 4 fertilized. Unfortunately, of the 4 that fertilized, by Day 3, only one was doing well. This is my biggest fear...that I have poor egg quality. 
I am sorry for your loss on your last IVF. I hope this is it for both of us!!!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

MSG, I had a day 6 scan last time, and my follies were also tiny. By day 8, I had 16 follies, so I think you are right on track. You sound like you are responding much better than the last time, and I will be praying with you that your eggs keep growing nicely! When is your next scan?

Sila, I am willing AF to come for you QUICKLY!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Emerald-Sarah

Ladies, do you mind if I join you ?
I have found myself back on the IVF rollercoaster again. After my last failed attempt I decided to take a break from B & B, as I was struggling to cope with others success. I hope that doesn't make me sound awful ! I of course am happy for other people but struggled. 
Anyway I'm back and we start another round in mid February. Were still not sure whether to go for FET or try a fresh cycle.
I look forward to hearing all your stories and of course all our successes in 2011.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Emerald-Sarah said:


> Ladies, do you mind if I join you ?
> I have found myself back on the IVF rollercoaster again. After my last failed attempt I decided to take a break from B & B, as I was struggling to cope with others success. I hope that doesn't make me sound awful ! I of course am happy for other people but struggled.
> Anyway I'm back and we start another round in mid February. Were still not sure whether to go for FET or try a fresh cycle.
> I look forward to hearing all your stories and of course all our successes in 2011.

:hugs: Emerald Sarah!. No, you're not being awful. I felt the same way as well. It was so hard at first, seeing all the other successes.....but I just had to console myself that one day, it will be me. Ours will come hun :hugs:. We'll be cycling around the same time. How many frosties do you have? Mine are no good, so I have to do a fresh cycle. Good luck hun!


----------



## Emerald-Sarah

Thank you Isi Buttercup for your kind words xx
We have 4 x 3 day embryos stored, we would like to try and get them to blasto stage ideally, but our clinic won't let us because we have less than 5 embryos, I think they are concerned that the chances of less than 5 thawing and making it to blasto is low.
We have our consent signing on Monday so will discuss it further then and have a definate decision and plan of action as to whether we go fresh or FET. Either way we should start DRegging around Feb 14th.
Fingers tightly crossed for us xx


----------



## silarose28

Hi Emerald Sarah!:hi::hi: So sorry to hear about your losses honey. I know what you mean about coping with other people's success. I had to sit next to a pregnant colleague today. I know she has had 2 miscarriages but I was still so jealous and burst into tears on the way home. Why does this have to be so bloody horrid!?

MSG - good luck at your scan tomorrow. I am sure you will have a good number of excellent follicles. The fact that you seem to have more than last time is a good sign. Are you doing anything to help egg quality? I am trying to eat healthily but just can't resist choccie and crisps. (I am buying natural/organic versions but I am sure that is not the idea!) Another thread suggested omega 3 helps and I take that too. Pllllease let this work for us!!!

Isi - af arrived late today (about 5-6 pm). I think I should count today as day 1 - what do you think? That means I start clomid tomorrow and stimmining on Sun. Would like to shout 'yippee!' but don't feel like it as have horrendous pmt and feel like screaming at th world argggghhh! How are you doing honey? You always have such lovely words for us all xx


----------



## Doodar

Hi girlies,

Sila I know exactly what you mean. I have a collegue at work who's due date is two days before the date I would have been due. It tears me up every time I see her. She has been proudly showing off her scan pictures and I can't help but feel she made a direct beeline for me as soon she saw me to show them to me. I understand she must excited but if it were me I try show a bit of respect knowing that someone has just had a miscarriage a few weeks before.

Well girls I'm hoping AF shows her face tomorrow so I can phone the clinic and get booked in for my scan. No signs yet though, no cramping, nothing!! typical isn't it. I just want to get going with it.

Spreading some :dust: to us all. x

Sila my clinic told me if AF shows her face after lunch time then to count day 1 as the next day. I would double check with your clinic hun. x


----------



## mommytorres

im curious to know how much is IVF and or if you use insurance at all. My husband has an appointment with urologist at the end of the month but just curious how much does it cost for IVF i would appreciate your info thank you.


----------



## silarose28

Hiya 

Doodar - I think that is really insensitive of her! The problem is that some girls who have never had problems don't 'get it' at all. I am sure she doesn't mean to upset you - but to be honest I can't really understand how she can think it is a good idea to do that! We got a lengthy email from my boss talking aout baby showers for the 2 preggo ladies at work. It's not just a collection so now I have to go out buying baby staff (again!) that's not for me. I can't bear it!

Oh and I think I will have to count day 1 as tomorrow as af isn't really here properly yet (though i was desperate for today to be day 1 for some reason!) Hope you join me in getting af tomorrow so you can get that scan booked lady!

Mummytorres - my last icsi cycle was around 6 1/2 thusand. I need loads of drugs though whcih pushed the price up and ivf is cheaper than icsi. xx


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hey, mommytorres! If you are here in the good ole U.S. you may pay between 8-12k for fresh cycle ivf and another 5-6k for meds. As I am also self pay now, my company is giving me a rate break of $8500.


----------



## MySillyGirls

silarose28 said:


> Hi Emerald Sarah!:hi::hi: So sorry to hear about your losses honey. I know what you mean about coping with other people's success. I had to sit next to a pregnant colleague today. I know she has had 2 miscarriages but I was still so jealous and burst into tears on the way home. Why does this have to be so bloody horrid!?
> 
> MSG - good luck at your scan tomorrow. I am sure you will have a good number of excellent follicles. The fact that you seem to have more than last time is a good sign. Are you doing anything to help egg quality? I am trying to eat healthily but just can't resist choccie and crisps. (I am buying natural/organic versions but I am sure that is not the idea!) Another thread suggested omega 3 helps and I take that too. Pllllease let this work for us!!!
> 
> Isi - af arrived late today (about 5-6 pm). I think I should count today as day 1 - what do you think? That means I start clomid tomorrow and stimmining on Sun. Would like to shout 'yippee!' but don't feel like it as have horrendous pmt and feel like screaming at th world argggghhh! How are you doing honey? You always have such lovely words for us all xx

Hey, Sila! Well, I am not really doing much different, except I started eating a bit healthier and exercising somewhat regularly (these were both goals regardless of ivf). I am taking baby aspirin daily :) Oh regardin day 1/af, I started mine at 6p on Sunday night and my RE counted Monday as Day 1.


----------



## MySillyGirls

Doodar, that is just wrong of her :(


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi ladies!!!

Emerald-Sarah, wishing you loads of luck whether you choose to do the FET or a fresh cycle. And if its FET, don't worry about them not going to blast. I've since learnt that the success rates for day 3 and day 5 transfers are not that much different. My failed cycle was a day 5 transfer, and I have decided to do a day 3 next time. 

Woohoo for AF, Silarose :happydance:. Trust her to take her sweet time to make her entrance. Anyways, she can't delay longer than a day anyways. And then we can start counting down :thumbup:

Doodar, some people really are insensitive. I know its hard, but try to ignore her :hugs:. Hoping AF doesn't delay for you so you can start soon!!!

MSG, how's it coming along? When is your next scan?

MommyTorres, I think Silarose and MSG have hit the nail on the head. I don't live in the US, so really have no idea how much treatment there costs

As for me....I'm just trying to live my life, hoping the days go quickly by. So tired of it still being 3 weeks and however many days before our next try. Seems like an eternity :dohh:


----------



## Doodar

Isi I understand my friend. The wait is killing me too. Af is nowhere to be seen. Why does she do this to us. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.
I hope the days go quick for you hun x :hugs:


----------



## Lou32

Sila & Doodar...you know what, I don't beat myself up any more about hating pregnant women, especially the insensitive ones who know your situation because I tell myself they deserve it! I may soon have no friends left (almost all of them are pregnant!) but I know if the boot were on the other foot I'd be a lot more sensitive than some of them are. It's a case of self preservation.
Hardest has been coping with my little sister being pregnant, as it's hard to have those feelings, but unfortunately sometimes you still can't help it :-(

God, I know that sounds awful, but just had a pretty awful Xmas after the icsi didn't work and it feels like every woman I know is pregnant (apart from my mum and gran!)


----------



## 35_Smiling

:hi: I am new here and I was wondering what is the process of the IVF and the cost in your country/state. I live in Bermuda and they don't do it here. My fs said I would have to look into it myself (choose the hospital, etc.) then let him know and it goes from there. Any idea?


----------



## silarose28

Hi everyone

I am having a bit of a panic. I am starting my next round of ICSI. I was told to take the pill, then stop and wait for af, then take clomid on day 2. I stopped the pill on Sun and I thought af started on Thur evening but it was light so I didn't count that as day 1. Overnight and on Fri morning I defo got bright red flow - I filled a reg tampax in the morning (sorry tmi). I thought 'yay' this is day 1 and booked my scan. However, on Fri afternoon it was very light. Last night I got a bit of flow and small clots when I went to toilet in the night, but today it is very light again. I have taken my clomid today as I think it is day 2 - but now I am so unsure. My periods are normally REALLY heavy and this one is different. Like I say - there has been red flow but much lighter than normal. I seem to remember the nurse sayingxxxxxx that the pill could make your period lighter but I am not sure. I have had to take the clomid today in case I 'missed the boat'. What do you think? I so hope I haven't jumped the gun - but I do think today is probably day 2! HELP!! I am in such a panic ladies xxxxxxxxx:headspin::headspin:


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hi, Sila! Mine has been the same way too ever since they started putting my on bcps then taking me off etc. They still considered the first day weird lightish day Day 1 and apparently my ovaries are responding as such so I think you are ok :)


----------



## Lolly1985

Hi Silarose!

I'm sure everything is fine. I find that when I have a drug induced bleed that they are always much lighter than a natural one. I'm sure that there is nothing to worry about and would personally think you did right by taking the clomid. I would have done the same.

Good luck! Lolly xxxxxx


----------



## silarose28

Thanks ladies! I feel reassured by what you have said. My DH was saying that it can't really be anything other than af which also helped me to calm down a bit. Think the hormones are sending me a bit loopy lol!

MSG - how are your follies getting on?

Lolly - how are you feeling after your injections this week?


----------



## Lolly1985

Glad to hear youve calmed down Sila, good advice from your hubby to. Try and see it as a bonus that its light!! Think I would be!!

Injection was ok, thanks for asking, had almost forgot i'd had it done until thurs evening when the rage hit me!!! Ooops, poor poor DP :haha:

xxxxx


----------



## silarose28

Oh Lolly I hope you feel better by now. It's awful feeling like that! My DH knows that kind of hormonal rage only too well. Like when a pair of shoes left out of place becomes the end of the world and such a huge issue that I fume for hours and hours!!!


----------



## Lolly1985

Exactly!! Wish he could step in these shoes for couple of hours!! What was it thursday.... oh yeah.... some chairs that were out from the garage, shouted that they shouldn't be there then burst into tears because they were cluttering up the kitchen!!! Think he thought I had finally lost it!!! Gotta laugh at some of the stuff, only thing that keeps ya sane :haha:

xxxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## MySillyGirls

silarose28 said:


> Thanks ladies! I feel reassured by what you have said. My DH was saying that it can't really be anything other than af which also helped me to calm down a bit. Think the hormones are sending me a bit loopy lol!
> 
> MSG - how are your follies getting on?
> 
> Lolly - how are you feeling after your injections this week?

Hi, Sila!! Well, I have been a bit silent on the follies because I am not sure what to think. After 4 days of stims, I only had two measurable follies (9.5 and 8.5) and then 10 others that were smaller than this. The RE office seemed to think this was ok but it still worried me. I have no idea about estrogen levels (they don't share those unless there is a problem, so, I guess it is ok. My next scan is monday and I am hoping we see many more in the picture. My protocol is long lupron... i am on 10 units of lupron right now, 375 follistim and 75 repronex. Do any of you have experience with this protocol??


----------



## silarose28

HI MSG

I remember last time I had a scan around day 4 or 5. I think most of mine were too small to measure - they might have measured only 1 or 2 of them. I think what they have seen at your scan sounds good - I'm not a doctor but I would be pleased with that. It sounds like you have a possible 12 follies. The picture seems to change as you carry on stimming so you could have many more larger follicles next time. It's only natural to worry, but I honestly think it sounds like your getting on well.

I don't know anything about your protocol. I am on the short protocol which has different drugs altogether. I take clomid at the start of my cycle and started that yesterday urgh! Makes me feel like total crap! And stimming from tomorrow for me. I needed to stim for ages last time as my follies develop slowly.

Good luck at your next scan - let me know how you get on xxxxxx


----------



## Georginaa

Hi Girls,

Please can I join you all.

I am currently on Day 4 on my 2ww, after I had ET on 12.01.11 with an 11 cell embryo and a 12 cells. 3rd FET. OTD 26.01.11.

Georgina x


----------



## Doodar

Hiya Ladies,

Hope your all having a good weekend. Well AF is finally in the house :happydance:. Waiting on the clinic to phone to book me in for my first scan. Can't wait.

Sila I'm glad the panic is over lol bless you. Nothing ever goes smoothly does it. My cycles are usually bob on 28 days. AF was due Fri and she never came. Sat arrived and still no sign. I even dragged hubby back to bed for some :sex: to try and hurry her along, hubby didn't know what had hit him lol. Anyway it worked but was on and off most of the morning nothing like usual. I'm usually so heavy right from the off its normally flood gates open and that it, but not this time. Light spotting I never ever get light spotting ever!! so I started to do some sit ups to try and bring it on heavier. I'm glad to say she is in full swing now and I've never been so happy to see her. 

Lolly glad injection went ok. lol the rage! can completely understand. I feel so sorry for my poor hubby. He must love me dearly to put up with it lol doesn't take much to set me off. Will all be worth it in the end hun x

MSG I wouldn't worry about follie size at this stage hun. From what I can remember my follies were still very small at day 4 and even up to when clinic booked me in for EC at very last scan my follies werent great sizes and I got 15 eggs so try not to worry hun. Your doing great.x

Welcome Georgina good luck for your OTD. Those embies sound fab. :thumbup:

35-Smiling Prices can vary quite a bit from country to country. I'm in the uk and our first icsi cycle cost just short of £7000 but that included hubby having surgical sperm extraction and all our drugs. I think it depends on what your circumstances are and the reasons for needing treatment but an average cost for ivf here is around 4 thousand plus your drugs. Hope that helps a bit.


----------



## angiemon

Lou32 said:


> angiemon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lou32 said:
> 
> 
> Hey, just wondered how long you guys had to wait between your failed cycle ending and your follow-up appt? We got our letter through yesterday and it isn't until 22 Feb - that's two months gap. Seems a bit unfair to make us wait so long with so many unanswered questions...
> 
> Hi Lou, I think we had EC/ET at around the same time and Ive got my app on the 20th Jan and they said it would be that long because of Christmas and my specific FS is away the first week of Jan (we could have seen another specialist earlier if we wanted to) so I think 2 months is way too long. Could you not make a desperate phonecall to get a cancellation or something? I thought at the time, for me to wait a month was a good thing but now im already getting impatient so I can understand how you feel.
> I did read that you were having problems with your cycle. Im not sure if Ive ovulated this month either, keep on poas but havent got smiley face unless I missed it. I suppose thats one good thing about waiting for app, hopefully have time for cycles to get back to normal.
> 
> I hear really good things about CARE, if i had a choice and lived nearer one of their clinics, i would go to one of theirs. My friend had a failed cycle on the nhs then went to CARE (Northampton i think) and she had twin boys just before Christmas!!
> 
> Good luck anyway
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Well I rang yesterday all ready for a fight and they were happy to change it to next Weds, which is good. They said they usually like to leave it 2 to 3 months after the failed cycle before an appt, which I think is crazy. It's a long time to have all those unanswered questions swimming around your head... The old gyno has retired now so there's a new guy which I'm pleased about, as I wasn't so keen on the last one. It was just a case of saying we had a problem with the sperm so straight to icsi, no discussion over whether we can address the problem at all. He was also really abrupt. I think he was about ready to retire.
> Re this cycle, I ended up getting a positive on the OPK in the end, although it was really late. It was around the time I started spotting, so I think maybe my ovaries are still recovering. I've heard of so man others on here though who've had crazy cycles that it put my mind at rest. The nurse said it was v common to not ovulate after a failed cycle.
> Yup, I'm hearing more good things about Care each day. Yesterday I heard about one woman who'd had four failed cycles at her clinic (not sure which one it was) and then she went to Care Manchester and she's now pregnant with twins. I know it's no guarantee it will work, but I think it's important to have confidence in your clinic and I just don't have much in Leeds. They were nice enough, but just a couple of niggling complaints I can't get over.
> Angiemon - When are you thinking of having your FET? Will you wait a while? I noticed you did the short protocol too. I did the SP and found it went in an absolute flash. In fact it wasn't half as bad as I was expecting. Not sure whether I'll do it again next time - I'll go with what they recommend.
> 
> Wannabmum - I'm shocked by how much you've been through. You really deserve a break and I'm sure that anyone in their right mind would let you keep your baby. It must have been heartbreaking for him to be taken away from you! Hope everything works out.Click to expand...

Hi lou,
Thats great that you've got you appointment next wed, mine is on Thursday!!! Im not sure if i ovulated or not this month (was POAS for a while but not sure if i missed it)I had great thoughts that perhaps i would get pregnant naturally, i had unusual spotting and was nearly convinced it was Imp bleeding but AF came right on time this morning. So unfair!! TTC takes over your life doesnt it? 
Yes i found the SP quite easy too but i got quite panicky about scans etc due to snow and the what to do and what not to do dilemma..im in 2 minds about when to do FEt as if i start straight away (if i can) my dads 70th birthday will prob fall right in middle of 2ww and we gonna have a big family party but then i dont want to wait either, im not getting any younger, 37 in July so if I can ill prob choose to do it straightway. What do you think you'll do? Its good that you have a new FS, perhaps he/she will be easier to deal with and be a bit more open..
I know its a really hard process but try and keep happy not sad. Just think it wont be long until you have a baby in your arms, im sure of it!!

xx


----------



## angiemon

Georginaa said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> Please can I join you all.
> 
> I am currently on Day 4 on my 2ww, after I had ET on 12.01.11 with an 11 cell embryo and a 12 cells. 3rd FET. OTD 26.01.11.
> 
> Georgina x

welcome georgina, 
hope the 2ww is not driving you too mad, you're nearly there!! Are you doing plenty of symptom spotting? How was the FET process? Im due to have a FET in the next couple of months. I had a failed ICSI cycle before christmas and have my follow up next Thursday so we'll find out when we can start the FET. 
Hope your embies are snuggling in nicely!!

xx


----------



## silarose28

Hi Georgina:wave::wave:

Good luck hun - hope you get your BFP this time around x

And good luck with your FET Angiemon. Here's hoping this is an uber lucky thread xxxx


----------



## angiemon

Thanks Sila, hope you are not having a panic anymore. It sounds to me that you are on day 2, and as you said the nurse said there will be a few changes so try not to worry..i know how hard it is, you want to do everything exactly right. Im sure your doing the right thing. I def would....
xx:thumbup:


----------



## MySillyGirls

Thanks, Doodar for the positive thoughts :) I have another scan in the a.m. This will be after 7 days of stims...


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi lovely ladies. So sorry for being MIA this weekend!!!

Doodar.....:yipee: for AF arriving! Can't wait for you to get your dates :thumbup:

Silarose....I'm sure you have nothing to worry about. Your new cycle has definitely started, is my vote!

35_Smiling....I live in Lagos, and over here, a cycle costs about $8,000 (that's the converted USD price). So that means you'd have to travel for your treatment? I hear India is quite affordable. Good luck hun!

MSG.....good luck with your scan today hun!! Rooting for you :hugs:

Lou....I know that feeling so well! I hope April comes soon enough for you hun! We need to have our :bfp:s :thumbup:

Lolly....glad your shot went well!!!

Welcome Georginaa :hi:. Wow......our first PUPO Princess!! Praying you get that :bfp: next week!

As for me, AF came this morning.....so my clock has officially started ticking! So come day 21.....down regulating, here I come :happydance:


----------



## silarose28

Yay Isi! Hope the next 21 days fly by for you honeyxxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks Sila :hugs:. Now that your AF has come, have you been given a fixed date for your stimms to start?


----------



## silarose28

Hiya Isi

Started stimms today. Am on a protocol where I take clomid days 2-5 and stim from day 4. Never heard anyone else talk about this kind of protocol - but it worked last time so fx'd it's the protocol for me and will work again. I feel really nervous - not about the drugs or anything - more about taking the test after the 2ww. Not sure how I will be if BFN. Somtimes I think I will be ok and other times I think I'll fall apart. Oh well - nothing else to do but get on with it eh?


----------



## silarose28

Oh - I jsu can't stop weeing with these meds - sooo embarrassing when you need to nip to the loo every 5 min x


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Silarose, I know how you feel about being worried about the outcome! I'm permanently worried about mine....but I am trying not to just let go and allow things unfold as they will. Worrying won't change it. Gosh, so exciting. So your EC could be next week :happydance:. Sorry about the constant trips to the loo hun :haha:. Funnily enough, they didn't do that to me last time.


----------



## MySillyGirls

Bad news, ladies. I hate to be a downer on the forum, but it looks like the stims aren't working well and I am on the max dosage. Two/three follies continue to grow but the others don't. It looks like I will be converted to IUI, which, due to my husband's low sperm count will most likely not work. They are having me come back Wednesday but this is what it looks like now. :( We are very sad... hope not completely gone but, have to be realistic.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Oh MSG :nope:. I'm so sorry to hear that. Praying and hoping things change before Wednesday :hugs:


----------



## Georginaa

Hi Girls,

angiemon - Transfer went very well, my 2 previous transfer's the had to change the catheter half way through but this time thry never so seeing that as a positive! Yes symptom spotting already!! OTD 26th but think I'm going to be naughty and test 23rd. You heard anymore when you are going to start?

MYS - Really Sorry to hear you will have to change your tx, keep positive Hun

Isi Buttercup - Thanks for the lovely welcome!

silarose - Hope the sde effects from te meds calm down soon!

I can't do any smiley's - donlt know why, just won't lt me. Big Hello to those I havnt mentioned!!! xxxx


----------



## silarose28

MySillyGirls said:


> Bad news, ladies. I hate to be a downer on the forum, but it looks like the stims aren't working well and I am on the max dosage. Two/three follies continue to grow but the others don't. It looks like I will be converted to IUI, which, due to my husband's low sperm count will most likely not work. They are having me come back Wednesday but this is what it looks like now. :( We are very sad... hope not completely gone but, have to be realistic.

Oh MSG sorry to hear that. I've had a cancelled cycle and it was awful so I know how you must be feeling. I'm praying Wed will bring a different picture (it can happen!). xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MySillyGirls

The doc office just left a message saying to come back Thursday instead of Wed. and stay on the meds. So...who knows...


----------



## silarose28

Good luck hun - we have all got our fx'd for you xxxxxxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Keeping crossed fingers for you, MSG :hugs:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi MSG.....wishing you all the very best at the clinic tomorrow :hugs:

Sila....thinking of you. So happy time is going so fast!! Soon, you will be PUPO :happydance:

Georginaa, how are you handling the 2ww? Hang in there hun :thumbup:

Doodar, have you confirmed your dates?

Angiemon, good luck with the follow up appointment tomorrow!

Haven't heard from our other January girls; Inky, DingleyDell and Flower 18. Good luck with your FET this month, girls. Please let us know when you're PUPO!!! :hugs:


----------



## MySillyGirls

Thanks, Isa and ladies for your kind thoughts. Sila how's it going with yours? Hopefully well. :)


----------



## angiemon

Good luck tomorrow MSG, it must be a good sign that they're not seeing you until tomorrow now.
Finger Crxed
xxx


----------



## angiemon

Hi Lou,
Did you have your follow-up today? Be interested to see how it went. Hope its made you feel better and positive for the future. :thumbup:

Angexx


----------



## silarose28

Hiya everyone

MSG - good luck for your appointment tomorrow - I agree it's a good sign that they called you back on Thur not Wed. Fx'd for you honey. I have my first scan tomorrow. The first scan always make me feel really nervous as my first cycle was cancelled at the first scan. Hopefully it will be ok this time. Can feel my ovaries a bit but not much yet. Oh I so hope it's good news for both of us tomorrow!!!!!:dust::dust:

Isi - how is the wait going. I think the waiting around is awful - probably one of the worst bits - so I hope time is flying for you.

How is everyone else getting on? xxx


----------



## Lolly1985

Hello everyone!

Wanted to say first and foremost a big good luck to MySillyGirls for tomorrow. I really am praying for good news for you and DH. You deserve to have your chance and I hope you are in for some more positive news.

Hello Isi! Bet you're on countdown mode now. I am to and feel like i've got ages!! You are closer everyday to your BFP! 

Hi Silarose, good luck to you to with your scan. I am very hopeful that all will go hunky dory and you will have some juicey follies developing! Let us know.

Hello Georgina, how are you getting on. 2ww driving you mad yet?!! Hope you are taking it easy and being waited on hand and foot!

Hi Doodar have you got any dates yet? You must be so pleased to be moving along now!

Hi angiemon, good luck with your appointment, I hope you get on well!

And big hugs to anyone i've missed!

As for me I've had mega busy week. Have calmed down a bit now and hormones seem to be taking bit of a dip and levelling out again (phew!!) Although saying that did have major cry on monday but think that was tiredness! Have actually put ICSI and this TTC lark to back of my mind for a couple of days as I had an interview and got the job, woohoo!!! I decided that I couldn't dwell on being sad and had to make a change. So I did!! Also horrible exams at uni and the standard 8 hour day... Shattered! But for first time in long time truely happy! Will enjoy it :flower:

Loads of love, Lolly xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MySillyGirls

Thanks Angie, Sila and Lolly! Keep your chins up too! :) Sila, exciting for your first scan...i hope everything looks amazing so you don't have to spend your entire stim time being worried! :) 

Did anyone else cramp while they stimmed? I just feel soo crampy and, for lack of a better word...icky. 

Hugs to you all!


----------



## Doodar

Hi girls,

MSG hope it goes really well for you today hun. Keeping everything crossed for you. Good Luck :flower:.

Sila good luck for your scan too hun :flower:.

:hugs: to those down regging,:hugs: to those stimming and big big :hugs: to those waiting (think thats the worst time).

Have my first scan booked for Sat am. Really hoping everything goes to plan, still very wary of having an unmedicated cycle but just have to go with it I guess. Hope there is some sign of a lead follie on Sat. Finding it very hard to be positive this time round. I have a very strong feeling its not going to work.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Wishing you both loads of luck today, MSG & Silarose :hugs:. MSG, I pray your eggies exceed your doctor's expectations and you can proceed for EC soon....and Sila, I just know your scan will go well. Good luck you two!

You sound very happy, Lolly....and that's wonderful :hugs:. And congrats on the new job!! That has to be a sign of good times to come, isn't it!!!

Good luck Doodar! And don't be too worried about the unmedicated cycle. Just keep up the PMA!!!

As for me.....thank goodness for planning my friend's wedding! I need that kind of distraction, so I don't go loopy :wacko:. Time is going so so s.l.o.w.l.y!!!!!


----------



## MySillyGirls

OMG!!! GUESS WHAT??? My body decided to get with the program and I made a miraculous turnaround at today's appt!! The smaller ones played MAJOR CATCHUP...read, they grew 9mm in 3 days! I have a 21, 20, 19, 18, 17, 16, 14, 14, 11, 10. Looks like the first 8 are right on track and I trigger TONIGHT for EC on Saturday.

Holy cow. Thanks so much for your great thoughts and wishes. Onward to the egg collection and, hopefully, successful fertilization.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

THAT IS AMAZING NEWS, MSG!!! :yipee:

So, so happy for you :hugs:


----------



## silarose28

Hi MSG!:thumbup::happydance:

So pleased your scan went well honey!!!!! Good luck for E/C!!!!!


Mine was not so good really. It was day 4 of stims (So really I had 3 days of stims and 1 this morning)and the nurse said she could see 4 follicles on either side. They were all smaller than 10. She said that this was too early to tell (I would have assumed that given the results I got last time I had my first scan). However, her body language and the way she were talking seemed to indicate concern. I asked her directly if there was a problem and she said no it was too early. But she honestly seemed disappointed in what she saw. I told her that I was nervous about cancelling again and she said that she could see why this was a concern for me as there would be no point me spending all my money ongoing to theatre with small odds of success (even though this is an NHS go!). No reassurance that it was unlikely this time - nothing!

I than went to another nurse to get my meds. She looked and said something like 'Oh well there are follicles there.....' and then stopped. That worried me no end.

My follies were slow growing last time - I know this because I stimmed longer than usual last time. But I am soooooo scared of having to cancel again. I just don't know how I will cope if that happens 

My honest feeling is that it is too early, but these nurses (although very nice) made me feel sooooooo worried! :growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## MySillyGirls

Sila, I know exactly how you feel. After 4 days of stims, I had no measurable follies with either ivf try. And, this time, after 7 days of stims, I only had two above 10mm. On Monday, my nurse told me I'd most likely have to convert to iui. But, today all is a go and I trigger. So, it could turn around VERY quickly. Try not to worry (yeah, I know I am one to talk lol). I really, honestly don't think you can tell anything on day 4 (my ultrasound tech said that also)...When is your next scan? HUGS!


----------



## silarose28

Hiya MSG

Oh I am sooo pleased for you and it gives me hope!!!!

How many days of stimms have you done? I think I did 13 days last time - is that more than most? My clinic said it was.

I go back Mon - come on follies grow!

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lolly1985

:happydance: MySillyGirls that is truely great news!! Goes to show you never can tell and I would take this positive turn around as a very good sign :thumbup: Good luck with EC, will be excited to hear how you get on!

Sila, I hope MSG's story shows you that it is probably way too early to worry and things will right themselves. I'm sure you will be fine and get some top notch follies! When do you go back?

Thank you for your kind words Isi, I am happy. I hope it lasts and continues to a good cycle in march (Pleeeeeeeeease!!) Glad you have a distraction from playing the waiting game. And whats better than a good wedding! 

Love to everyone,

Lolly xxxxxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## MySillyGirls

silarose28 said:


> Hiya MSG
> 
> Oh I am sooo pleased for you and it gives me hope!!!!
> 
> How many days of stimms have you done? I think I did 13 days last time - is that more than most? My clinic said it was.
> 
> I go back Mon - come on follies grow!
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxx

Hi, Sila! Oh, I am so crossing my fingers for you on Monday!! This time, I "only" stimmed for 10 days (today is day 11). But, last time, I stimmed for 12 full days. This time I am also on a WAY higher dosage. Last time, my docs office said that they have many people that have to stim for 14 days so I definitely wouldn't worry if I were you. My doc office was not worried about the minuscule size on day 4 and 7, they were more concerned that one jumped out in the lead on day 7. The ultrasound tech said as long as they are all more uniform in size (even if that size is very small) then that is good. So, I think you are doing just fine! It is so weird that in a mere 3 days, I had a bunch of 6 and 7mm follies that are now 14 and 17 and 18. In just 3 days my 13 went to a 21 and my 11 went to a 20. Thats 3mm a day. CRAZY!! :hugs:


----------



## MySillyGirls

Lolly, thank you!!! And good luck! It sounds like things are becoming positive??


----------



## silarose28

MSG - can't believe how much they have grown! What is your secret - any tips for me lol?!

Lolly - hope time flies so that March is here before you know it. Good luck hun xxxx


----------



## MySillyGirls

Well, I threatened my lagging right ovary and it finally "put out." Now it feels cheap.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Silarose, MSG's story is a good indication of how quickly things can change for the better. Wishing you all the best and praying your ovaries get all jiggy and grow some beautiful, luscious eggies by the time of your next scan :thumbup:

:haha: at your ovary "feeling cheap", MSG!! So you've triggered now? That means EC tomorrow? :yipee:

Loads of :hugs: to everyone!!!


----------



## MySillyGirls

Isi Buttercup said:


> Silarose, MSG's story is a good indication of how quickly things can change for the better. Wishing you all the best and praying your ovaries get all jiggy and grow some beautiful, luscious eggies by the time of your next scan :thumbup:
> 
> :haha: at your ovary "feeling cheap", MSG!! So you've triggered now? That means EC tomorrow? :yipee:
> 
> Loads of :hugs: to everyone!!!

HI, Isi!! My retrieval is tomorrow morning (Sat) at @ 10a.m. Now, I have started freaking out about the size of my follicles...will the 14s grow into time to yield a mature egg? Will the 20s grow to fast to over-mature? UGH! Well, at least I felt peace for one day. lol


----------



## Isi Buttercup

No worries allowed, MSG!!! Your eggies will make it, don't worry. Gosh! So excited!!! Are you having a 3 day transfer?


----------



## MySillyGirls

Isi Buttercup said:


> No worries allowed, MSG!!! Your eggies will make it, don't worry. Gosh! So excited!!! Are you having a 3 day transfer?

Isi, hello! It will depend on how many eggs I get. If I get 5 or less, then it will be a 3 day transfer. If more than that, they will try for a 5 day transfer. Last time, I had 3 embies transferred on day 3 but only one was doing really well at that point...


----------



## silarose28

Good luck msg!!!!!!!!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Lolly1985

Thinking of you MySillyGirls! Good luck and baby dust!!

xxxxxxxxxx :dust:


----------



## MySillyGirls

Thanks girls! I am feeling worried :) But, it will be ok either way. I am now in acceptance mode. I am worried about numbers. big time. BUT, I a If I don't get what I want I am just going to be thankful I got this far. Have a great Friday night (or morning ;) ) gals. I'll post tomorrow after I get home from my procedure.


----------



## Doodar

Good Luck MSG can't wait to hear how many eggs you got! so exciting!!

Been for my scan today CD8 and everything looking ok have two lead follies at the moment so thats a relief. Back Tues for another scan. Feeling a bit more positive now things are moving forward.

:dust: to you all. x


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thinking of you, MSG!! :hugs: 

That's great, Doodar! So glad things are moving on nicely! :thumbup: 

Silarose, hope your PMA is better today. When is your next scan?


----------



## wishful think

Hi girls just popping in to say hi and I'm thinking of u all xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MySillyGirls

First, Doodar, congrats on your follies! Seeing them grow is a big relief!

Well, I am home and after having crashed for a few a hours I am starting to feel a bit better. So, the doc came in before the procdure and said he thought we had 6 or 7 follicles that were good candidates so he was hoping for 5 eggs. Lo and behold, he got 9 eggs!! He was extremely happy with this number. Now, I am hoping that they are mature and fertilize. They will call before 3p with the report.


----------



## Doodar

Wow!! way to go MSG 9 eggs!! what a fantastic turnaround. Can't wait to hear fertilization report. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MySillyGirls

Thanks, Doodar! Now is where it gets tricky because I think i have quality issues (based on last ivf). Praying...


----------



## Isi Buttercup

That is awesome, MSG! 9 eggs is awesome! Everything has been working out so well, so I'm sure you'll have a great fertilisation report also :hugs:

Thanks for stopping by, Wishful. Hope you and the baby are doing great!!! You need to get a ticker in there ;-)


----------



## silarose28

Hiya everyone

MSG!!!! 9 eggs is FANTASTIC yay!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
Such good news! Let us know how you get on with your fertilisation report honey.

Doodar - I don't know much about FET but am glad yours is going to plan. 

Isi - how is the wait going honey?

Wishful - nice of you to drop by. How are things with you and the little one?

I am feeling really nervous about my scan tomorrow. Feel like I had a false sense of security as my last cycle went ahead. My scan last week really brought it home that for each cycle I have a real chance of cancellation due to poor response. Oh please don't let that happen!!!! At least the scan is early in the morning so I don't have long to wait. xxxx


----------



## MySillyGirls

Thanks, Isi and Sila! I will post when I get the fert report. I am praying that at least 6 fertilize. 

Sila, I totally "feel your pain." I felt sick last week the morning before each scan. Please let us know how it goes. My RE reiterated yesterday that it takes just a few quality embies. :)


----------



## Lolly1985

Hi Everyone

Catching up on all the latest and seems like there is good news! Well done MySillyGirls, so pleased for you and know praying for even more good news regarding fertilization. Fingers crossede big time!!

Doodar i'm glad your scan went well, hopefully can relax into the cycle a bit now. Onwards and upwards!

Sila i'm sorry you are feeling so nervous. I really hope that you have a good scan tomorrow, if we've learned anything from this site is that things are not always as they seem (MSG will vouch for that!) So here's to a more positive experience tomorrow. Good luck!

Hi Isi, how are you getting on? 

Hiope everyone has had a good weekend, :hugs: and :dust:

Lolly xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wishful think

Isi Buttercup said:


> Hope you and the baby are doing great!!! You need to get a ticker in there ;-)

Hi Isi , Silarose and all the girls, myself and the baby are doing well. Had an early scan on friday and we saw the heartbeat. It is all just amazing!!! Havent a clue how to put a ticker on Isi???

I check whats going on with everyone almost every day on this thread but dont post as much cause I know how hard it is for everyone. 

Mysillygirls hope u get great results with fertilisation! Fingers crossed for you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Doodar

Any news MSG!! Your journey is the only thing that is keeping me sane at the moment!! Hoping to hear of lots of little embies. Try not to worry about last time hun, each cycle is different. Those embies are gonna come up trumps I just know it. :hugs:

Sila good luck for you scan hun, like I said to MSG try not to worry hun, I know its easier said than done and I'm one to talk coz I'm the biggest worrier going, but each and every cycle is different. We're behind you all the way babe!! :hugs:

Wishful so glad everything is going well hun, don't feel bad about posting. We want to hear how your getting on. It makes our journeys better. :hugs:

Hi and :hugs: to everyone else.


----------



## MySillyGirls

Thanks for your encouragement, girls!! Well, the fertilization report is less than stellar. Of the 9 that were retrieved, 7 were mature and only 4 fertilized. Sigh. This is starting to feel like last cycle...


----------



## Lolly1985

MSG keep remembering what your cons said, just a few good embies, well these 4 are going to be your few good embies, believe it, PMA goes a long way xxxxxxxxxxxxx :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

I'm echoing Lolly, MSG! Those 4 embies are going to be super all the way!! PMA all the way, hun :thumbup:


----------



## MySillyGirls

Thanks, Lolly and Isi! We shall see how they are doing tomorrow. DARN...I was really hoping to have a higher number to work with at this point :(


----------



## silarose28

Hi MSG

It can and does happen with 4 eggs! I only got 5 last time and got a BFP. I know it ended up as a chemical but that is a different matter. I have heard of 1 lady at my clinic who got a bfp with just 1 egg! Don't lose hope honey - your little embies are strong - I just know it!!!! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MySillyGirls

Thanks, Sila for the PMA! Please post how your appointment goes tomorrow! Ohhh, crossing my fingers you see some really great follie numbers :)


----------



## Isi Buttercup

MSG....PMA hun!!! Your ET is tomorrow, right? Blowing you loads of sticky baby dust!

Silarose....good luck with your scan!!!

As for me, I'm just happy to FINALLY be in the 1 week plus days to my next cycle :yipee:


----------



## Kat_F

Hi all - can I join this thread? My last ICSI in September '10 was briefly successful but didn't last longer than 5 weeks :(... My 3 snowbabies didn't survive the thaw in November so I couldn't have a FET... 

However.. I'm back again in a stimming cycle and at day 6 with two 14mm follies, one 9mm follie and back for another scan in two days.. the FS thinks I'll have EC this Friday (Day 10) oh boy here we go again....


----------



## Doodar

MSG remember it only takes one hunny. 4 Embies is good hun, don't doubt it. PMA PMA PMA PMA!!!!

Sila good luck for your scan today hun :flower:

Isi YAY!!! for 1 week plus, can't wait for you to start your journey.

Kat hi hunny how you doing, remember you from the october thread. I reckon our luck is about to change. Good luck for your scan hun :flower:

AFM can't wait for my scan tomorrow. The days are just going sooooo slow!!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Kat_F said:


> Hi all - can I join this thread? My last ICSI in September '10 was briefly successful but didn't last longer than 5 weeks :(... My 3 snowbabies didn't survive the thaw in November so I couldn't have a FET...
> 
> However.. I'm back again in a stimming cycle and at day 6 with two 14mm follies, one 9mm follie and back for another scan in two days.. the FS thinks I'll have EC this Friday (Day 10) oh boy here we go again....

Welcome, Kat!! Wishing you all the very best! Wow, EC on Friday. Hope you get some lovely eggies :thumbup:. Praying we all get our :bfp:s soon!!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Tomorrow is shaping up to be a very important one for us girls here!

MSG.....good luck with ET tomorrow :hugs:

Silarose.....good luck with the scan! I'm sure it will show thos eggies growing nicely :hugs:

Doodar....good luck with your scan! Can't wait for you to be PUPO!!!

How's the 2ww, Georginaa? 

Sending :hugs: to everyone else!!!


----------



## Kat_F

Thanks all, yes Doodar I remember also :) Nice to see you again and for our luck to change of course


----------



## silarose28

Hi everyone

I am really gutted after today's scan. Today was day 8 of stims and I only had 3 follicles above 10mm and 4 follicles smaller than this. Last time I went in on day 9 and had 6/7 follicles over 10mm. They were all quite close in size today and the nurse said it is possible that some will catch up but am not feeling hopeful.:nope:

The nurses were really busy today and didn't really have much time to talk. The first nurse I saw said that I was doing about the same as last time - but then the second nurse agreed with me that i wasn't doing so well (when we loooked at my charts). I felt like a nuisance trying to get info. The second nurse said I wouldn't have any control over what happened over the next few days so no point looking at my charts to compare this time to last time. I WAS NOT BEING CONTROLLING - I JUST WANTED TO GET A REALISTIC PICURE!! ARGH!!!!!:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

To make things worse I ent to some training in a small group of 8 today and 2 of the girls in the group were 6 months pregnant. I burst into tears at lunchtime in front of a colleague - embarrassing!

I'm just going to have to carry on - next scan is Thur - please grow little embies please!


----------



## MySillyGirls

Oh, Sila, I am so sorry about your day. On my day 8 scan, I only had a 13mm, a 11mm and a 9mm, but they caught up and I had 9 retrieved and 7 mature (only 4 fertilized but that speaks more to my quality issues). So, try to not stress too much...from days 8 to 12, there are big leaps. I know what you feel about all the preggo people. My sister in law is pregnant, AGAIN. She has basically been constantly preggo for 8 years. Your clinic needs to allow you full access to your data...in a process that is out of our controld, being able to see your data is the only thing that helps.


----------



## MySillyGirls

Well, I am scheduled for a 3dt tomorrow at 9a. Now, there are 3 that are cleaving. One has arrested. If all 3 are ok tomorrow, they will do a transfer of all.


----------



## silarose28

Thanks MSG! Your post has made me feel a bit better. This emotional rollercoaster is awful!

Good luck for tomorrow honey. I'll be thinking of you and let us know how you get on. Come on embies!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## silarose28

Hi everyone - forgot to say thanks for all your support. Have a major stress headache so think I will go to bed now. Will catch up with you all tomorrow xxxxx


----------



## Lolly1985

Yay MSG!! 3 beautiful embies, you should be so pleased!! :dust: x1000000!!

Silarose, i'm really sorry about your scan today. I think you must take some comfort from the journey MSG has gone through and think that things are not always black and white and over the next couple of days things could completely change. Sending you :hugs: I know you will be just fine!

Hi to everyone, you all seem gearing up towards your cycles, ECs, ETs. I'm feeling very jealous!! But wish you all the luckj in the world and lets hope we all get what we deserve.

I have had a good week, knew was too good to be true. Was feeling very positive and enjoying life with DP. Anyway I got in from work and was told the standard bombshell that one of our good couple friends are expecting their first. I should be pleased and feel awful that I just want to hide away from them. I keep thinking the last time we were together she would have been pregnant. I have cried since DP told me and said he should have kept it to himself. Of course he said that he wanted to tell me to prepare me etc, but I know this is all I will think about for next few days. They've just got married and she said they would try soon and looks like she has got pregnany within first 2 months of trying. Please please please let this be our year, I don't know how much more of this I can take :cry:

Sorry to be feeling so sorry for myself, Lolly xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Silarose, don't lose hope!!! I pray your eggies surprise you on Thursday! MSG's story is an example of how things ca quickly turn around. Good luck babes :hugs:

Good luck, MSG!!!! ET is today :yipee:. The next time you post, you'll be a PUPO Princess :flower: Blowing you sticky baby :dust:

Lolly, I know that feeling too too well. It sucks to see everyone else getting pregnant without even trying. Praying this is our year too :thumbup:

As for me.....just waiting and waiting :dohh:. Got a call from my former FS.....inviting me for a review chat with the most senior FS there. I guess they've panicked since they haven't heard from me since the last chat I had with the junior FS who handled my case (very useless chat that was, if you ask me). I'm definitely not using them for this next cycle.....but thinking if I should bother wasting my time booking an appointment with them.


----------



## glitterqueen

Hey ladies
finally got confirmation from clinic after last years failed attempt due to poor response- i am doing conventional short protocol- no tabs before just stimulation on day 3 of period. here's the joke i have to have bloods taken day 2/3 ..wait for it.... avoiding weekend! so i need to speak to my af and ase her please not to come on the wrong date lol
Anyone else done this protocol? Is it ok to start on dayn 4 if I can't get day 3 bloods ?? let the stress begin xxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

glitterqueen said:


> Hey ladies
> finally got confirmation from clinic after last years failed attempt due to poor response- i am doing conventional short protocol- no tabs before just stimulation on day 3 of period. here's the joke i have to have bloods taken day 2/3 ..wait for it.... avoiding weekend! so i need to speak to my af and ase her please not to come on the wrong date lol
> Anyone else done this protocol? Is it ok to start on dayn 4 if I can't get day 3 bloods ?? let the stress begin xxx

Praying your dates work out such that they don't have to push it forward. Its so annoying when the hospitals reschedule us because of weekends or holidays :growlmad:. On a brighter note, wishing you loads of luck with this protocol! A lot of people are on this protocol, so its nothing strange at all. Blowing you loads of sticky baby :dust:


----------



## yomo

Hope you lovely ladies don't mind me popping in, just want to wish you ladies all the luck in the world! I know what it's like to be in your boat. Believe you me when you get that BFP you shall forget all about that emotional torture that you have been through.

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


xx


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hi, girls! Well, I had the transfer. I had two very good 8 and 6 celled embies transferred and one 4 celled embie transferred. We don't get grading out our clinic but they said they were very good quality with little to no fragmentation. So, here's the weird thing... the 4 celled embie they transferred was the embie that arrested on day 2. When I received the call on day 2, they told me one hadn't made it and had arrested after fertilization. Well, the little guy decided to jump back in the game and started dividing today. Odd?? Then, one that they thought they'd transfer looks like it has arrested at 4 cells but they are going to continue to watch. 

Anyway, so I am just hanging out here watching the Nate Berkus show. LOL! I am pleased because the 6 cell and 8 cell look really good and last time, I only had one 2 5 cells and one 8 cell. 

How's everyone else today?? Sila, when is your next appt?


----------



## flower18

YAYYY YOUR PUPO mysillygirls...congrats! Put your feet up as much as possible these next two weeks (hope the time goes by quickly for you)...

I'm o.k. today... I started BCP last Friday, I'll be on it for two weeks before I start Lupron for my FET...I can't wait to have my frozen embies in my belly where they belong! I've been praying so much, this time it HAS to work!

Hope the rest of you ladies are well...


----------



## Doodar

Congrats on being PUPO MSG!! Sounds like that 4 cell embie might be a little fighter after all. I'm keeping my fingers tightly crossed for you hun. :flower:

Sila and Lolly big :hugs: to you both sounds like you both need it. x

Glitterqueen what are these clinics like, my clinic are the same, close at weekends and its so frustrating. My transfer should have fallen on a sunday last time but the postponed it to the monday. I wasn't a happy bunny especially when your paying out so much money, they should be open weekends. Good luck for you next cycle hun.

Isi how strange that your former fs should phone just before your about to start again with a new one. Have you decided if you will go along to see them yet.

Flower good luck hun for you FET any idea what date you will have transfer.

Yomo nice to see you hun, how you doing?

AFM been back to clinic for scan and I now have one lead follie measuring 14mm its grown 5mm since sat. Have to pee on opk's now until surge and then can book in for transfer. I just pray that my body behaves and I ovulate.


----------



## Kat_F

Best of luck Doodar and also MSG hope the embies are sticky..

So I'm on Day 8 and my follies are measuring between 9 - 15 mm, I think there are about 7 of them at the moment (I'm not sure the guy who did my scan today was a bit of a jerk TBH).

So back for blood test tomorrow, I'm not sure if EC will be Friday after my small follie reading today... who knows....


----------



## yomo

Doodar said:


> Congrats on being PUPO MSG!! Sounds like that 4 cell embie might be a little fighter after all. I'm keeping my fingers tightly crossed for you hun. :flower:
> 
> Sila and Lolly big :hugs: to you both sounds like you both need it. x
> 
> Glitterqueen what are these clinics like, my clinic are the same, close at weekends and its so frustrating. My transfer should have fallen on a sunday last time but the postponed it to the monday. I wasn't a happy bunny especially when your paying out so much money, they should be open weekends. Good luck for you next cycle hun.
> 
> Isi how strange that your former fs should phone just before your about to start again with a new one. Have you decided if you will go along to see them yet.
> 
> Flower good luck hun for you FET any idea what date you will have transfer.
> 
> Yomo nice to see you hun, how you doing?
> 
> AFM been back to clinic for scan and I now have one lead follie measuring 14mm its grown 5mm since sat. Have to pee on opk's now until surge and then can book in for transfer. I just pray that my body behaves and I ovulate.

I am good sweetie, how are you? I have my fingers crossed that this month is your month. Good luck xx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

:yipee: MSG!!! You're PUPO :yipee: :yipee:. And that 4-celled embie is a true fighter!!! Wishing you all the very very best hun! :hugs:. Enjoy your 2ww (if that's possible!!). When do you have to go back to work?


Doodar, its all sounding awesome! I'm sure you'll ovulate as planned :thumbup:. Do you have a tentative date for your transfer? Blowing you loads of stick :dust:. As for my former FS, nah....I'm not going to bother scheduling an appointment. It's just going to be a waste of time. I see my new FS early next week, prior to the start of round 2, so fingers crossed for that. 


Flower, praying the next 2 weeks roll by really quickly for you!!!


Sounding good, Kat :thumbup:. Will you be having a 3 day or 5 day transfer? I think in Australia, its a single embryo transfer, right?


Nothing much for me.....just still playing the waiting (and endless Google-ing :wacko:) game.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

A bit of humour for you ladies :haha:

https://presurfer.blogspot.com/2011...&utm_campaign=Feed:+presurfer+(The+Presurfer)


----------



## mrssunshine78

hi ladies hope you don't mind me posting on here, i'm just wondering how long you have to wait between ivf cycles?


----------



## Isi Buttercup

mrssunshine78 said:


> hi ladies hope you don't mind me posting on here, i'm just wondering how long you have to wait between ivf cycles?

Hi Mrssunshine! I think on the average, its after about 2 to 3 periods.

But you should't even be thinking of that yet. I know you're still PUPO....so keep up the PMA!!!!!! :thumbup:

Hopefully, you won't need to do another one!


----------



## mrssunshine78

Yeah i know i'm just really struggling, just wanted to know what the average time between cycles is


----------



## Lolly1985

:dust::dust::dust::dust:

Congratulations MSG!! What good news, it seems like a fantastic result, I think your little 4 cell embie is a fighter for sure!

:dust::dust::dust::dust:

Everything is happening fast on this thread, good luck to everyone with scans, follie sizes and 2ww, can't wait to join you all! Thinking of each and every one of you,

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Lolly xxxxx


----------



## MySillyGirls

Thanks, girls!! We shall see. I am excited to hear about your upcoming cycles, Isi, Flower and Lolly! Sila, how are you doing?? Doodar and Kat, it seems you are progressing nicely...grow follies grow :)


----------



## silarose28

Hiya everyone

Lolly - hope your feeling better now. I'm finding harder and harder to not to be upset about everyone getting pregnant but me so I know how you're feeling.

Glitterqueen - it's so annoying that clinics charge a fortune then don't work weekends urgh!


Doodar - Thanks for the hugs. Good luck with you FET honey. Let us know how you get on.

Isi - let's hope you new fs brings you what you have been waiting for!

Flower - hope your waiting time flies by before your FET!

Kat - sounds like you are doing well. I hate it when the doctors don't seem to want to give you info - they are getting paid enough!

MSG - YAY YOU ARE A PUPO!!!(though I still don't know what those letters stand for exactly). I'm so pleased that your embies are such good quality. Got my fx'd for you all the way honey!!!!

I've got my scan tomorrow (day 11 of stims). Haven't been able to concentrate at work and came home early today as I have a horrid cold and am really worried that might affect my little eggies. I'm so nervous I feel sick. Please don't let this cycle get cancelled please!!!!!


----------



## Lolly1985

Wishing you good luck for tomorrow Sila. Sounds like you are contending with a lot at the moment and hope that your scan is a bit of a turning point. Will be keeping everything crossed for you for the morning. :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hey, Sila! Try not to worry too much...i know it is difficult. go to bed early so tomorrow is here before you know it :) I also have a terrible cold. I read somewhere that the stims can make you susceptible to colds...


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thinking of you today, Silarose!!! Praying the scan goes excellently well!!! :hugs:

Hi there, PUPO Princess MSG :D. Hope those embies are settling in nicely!!!!!

Doodar....have you ovulated yet? Thinking of you!

Kat....any word on when your EC will be? Are you still booked for Friday, tentatively?

Flower and Lolly.....I'm wishing the time away so we can get to the next stage already!!!!! Can't wait for all of us to get to the next stage :happydance:

Georginaa.....did you test? Let us know hun. Praying a wonderful :bfp: for you!

As for me......... 10 more days :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## Kat_F

Sounds like everyone is progressing nicely in this thread! Best of luck to us all.....

Isi on Monday FS said EC might be tomorrow (Friday), but my E2 was only 3000 today and I've not had trigger yet. They want me back again for bloods tomorrow. Last time my E2 was around 9800 when I had my trigger so I'm expecting another scan on Saturday and EC for Sunday/Monday.

Phew I am so glad the weekend is coming I can barely concentrate at work.


----------



## Doodar

Hey girls how you all doin?

Thanks for the well wishes much appreciated.

Well I don't know where I'm up to sigh!! I bought some digital opks to run along side the ones the clinic gave me (cheapo ones and I didn't trust them). Yesterday I did the digital opk and the clinic one at the same time. The digi came out negative but the clinic one I was absolutely convinced was positive, I say the test line was darker than the control line. So I phoned the clinic and explained to them what had happened and was told to still go along to todays apt. Today I tested myself with a digi and it came up positive, the clinic tested with a completely different brand than yesterdays and it came out negative. I told the nurse about yesterdays and todays positive and I shown her the postive test from yesterday, she said that it was negative, but then said to me she didnt know which one was the control line and which was the test line and asked if I had the instructions with me because they now use different tests, obviously I didnt have the instructions they were at home, but she said one of the lines looked lighter. If anything it would have only been a smidge lighter. So they decided to do a blood test to be on the safe side. They have told me to carry on testing tomorrow and go back Sat for another scan. I'm just praying that they haven't missed it now because of those cheap tests or because she refused to believe the test was positive. I have checked the instructions when I got home and the line that she said is darker is the test line, so thats a positive. I'm so stressed that the surge has been missed now and she threw the test in the bin, said I didn't need it.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Oh my goodness, that must be soo frustrating, Doodar :dohh:. Sometimes, these hospital staff can be a real pain in the behind! Put let's keep up the PMA and hope that it hasn't been missed. Thinking of you :hugs:

Good luck, Kat! Whatever the case, those eggies should be out by Monday....and you'll be PUPO next week :happydance:. So, if you have EC on Monday, your ET could be on Saturday the 5th! I bet you can't wait to be PUPO :D

Updating the front page now. Haven't done that in ages.....silly me :blush:


----------



## silarose28

Doodah - what a nightmare!!! My LH surge can be detected for a long while so there's a very good chance that you'll catch yours I'm sure. Fx'd for you honey.


----------



## silarose28

Hello ladies

My scan went much better than expected today. I have 6 follies that look like they will be big enough and 3 smaller ones (11-12mm) that could possibly catch up. I am going to stim again for the last time tomorrow and than have egg collection on Mon! Phew!


----------



## angiemon

Doodar-thats pants. I hate all the confusion!! Can't they scan to see where you are? I dont know how FET works yet (will do soon) but perhaps if you write it all down (sorry if thats obvious) they can then have more of an idea when you next go in and I guess they have to do the transfer a certain date after ovulation depending on how advanced the embies are?????? Dont the OPK's show a surge for more than one day anyway??? Sorry im probably confusing you more because i am confusing myself :blush:
Im sure they know what they're doing so try not to worry!!!

MSG - congratulations on being pupo :happydance:

Sila - great follies, mine had a great surge from trigger yayyyy!!!! :happydance: for EC

xxx


----------



## MySillyGirls

silarose28 said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> My scan went much better than expected today. I have 6 follies that look like they will be big enough and 3 smaller ones (11-12mm) that could possibly catch up. I am going to stim again for the last time tomorrow and than have egg collection on Mon! Phew!

YAY!!!! That is AWESOME!!!


----------



## MySillyGirls

Doodar, that is so frustrating! I always found the CBE OPK came positive a day earlier than First Response.


----------



## Doodar

Clinic have phoned me, after telling me blood results wouldnt be back until tomorrow am, they phoned this afternoon with them. Nurse said I have had a surge and sounded surprised!! about it, they even admitted that it is probably tailing off and by tomorrow it wouldnt have picked up anyway so it would have been missed. If I hadn't insisted that the test was positive then the bloods wouldn't have been done and the cycle probably cancelled. They have scanned me and follie is measuring 18mm but that doesnt guarantee ovulation until you have the lh surge. So transfer has been scheduled for next Wed. Embies are 6 days old so have to go back in 6 days after ovulation, but I havent ovulated yet, I've only had the surge, I'm guessing ovulation will take place tomorrow usually 24-36 hours after the surge, so if thats right then embies will be going back 5 days after ovulation. I did question it but the nurse got very shirty with me and told me that is what the consultant had recommended. The consultant that recommended it I have never met and he knows nothing about me. Why does it have to be so stressful.


----------



## silarose28

Oh Doodah

Grrrrrrrrrr!!!

It makes me so mad that we have to make sure that we are on the ball because so many of the medics are incompetent!!!! I have lost count of the times I have diagnosed what's going on more accurately than doctors/nurses! Don't be afraid to call back and check the dates again if you feel uncomfortable. 

On a positive note it's great that you haven't missed the surge and can go ahead. YAY!!!!! Good luck honey x


----------



## Kat_F

Doodar I hate it when they don't realise how sensitive this time can be for us. The guy who did my scan the other day was a total jerk...

Today I had blood taken again, my E2 is at 4,500. I'm back for ultrasound and bloods again tomorrow. Still no trigger yet but yep Isi by this time next week I will hopefully be pupo.... I'm exhausted.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

So happy for you, Silarose!!! Told you had nothing to worry about. YAY.....EC on Monday :yipee:

:hugs: Kat! I can imagine how frustrated you must feel. Fingers crossed you'll be able to trigger tonight or tomorrow!

Doodar, thank goodness your persistence paid off!!!! Gosh, hospital staff can be THE WORST! So, hopefully the transfer will happen next week!!! :happydance:

MSG.....how's the 2ww? :hugs:


----------



## Lolly1985

Belated congrats Sila!!! :happydance: Fab news and really pleased things are looking up, got everything crossed for monday!!

Doodar how confusing. Glad you are up to speed with things. Doesn't bear thinking about otherwise! But good for you and you're nearly there!

Hi Kat. Sorry you are feeling so shattered but keep thinking it's all going to be worth it!

Hope you are well MSG and not analysing every like twinge etc (but how can you not... lets be honest!!) 

Hi to Isi and Angiemon, how are you ladies? Isi are you getting excited??

AFM.... I'm feeling ok. Could be the fact i'm tucking into a rather large toblerone as we speak!! Back at the clinic a week monday for last injection for cyst, DPs bloods and a date to start cycle 2, yay!!!! :wohoo:

Love, :hugs: and loads of :dust:

Lolly xxxxxxxx


----------



## MySillyGirls

The 2ww is horrid. I hate it. I am not analyzing twinges yet, instead, I have googled every possible 3dt website out there...again...as I am sure I googled them in October too.


----------



## silarose28

Hiya

Isi -not long now honey. Hope the wait is flying by!

Lolly - I lurrve toblerone! Trying to be healthy but chocolate just keeps falling into my mouth yummy! Good luck for your appointments - hope the injection isn't too bad.

MSG - hope the wait is going quickly for you. I drove myself absolutely mad on the internet last cycle and will probably do the same this time. Have actually bought myself some boxsets to watch next week as have the week off for ec and et. Oh I so hope all goes to plan and I become a PUPO (whatever those letters stand for?!). FX'd we both get our BFPs this time round!

Kat and Doodah - how did things go with your appointments?

Hi everyone else - any news?


xxxxxx

Hi everyone else


----------



## Helen76

Hey just catching up on some psots. Fantastic news Sila :happydance::happydance:. Good luck for Monday!!

MSG - hope the two week wait is going okay. Thinking of you.

Hi to everyone else.

H xx


----------



## lynnette74

Hello everyone! :hi:

I am currently in my 2WW of my first IVF cycle. I am 6 days past a 5day transfer. The embryo's they transferred were only 1DD (not good) and none made it to freezing. Of course I have been testing :dohh: and getting negatives so I am expecting that this round will not be successful. I go to RE on Feb 1st for Beta. Does anyone know how long you have to wait between IVF cycles?

Thanks!


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hey, Lynette! Well, hopefully, you will still get your bfp!! If, however, you do need to think about a second cycle, the answer to your question really depends on the clinic you go to. My doc was willing to let me start a new cycle immediately to try to get it in before the holidays. But, I hear some of the other girls, especially those from the UK are being asked to wait 3 months between cycles. 

When I was at your point in my cycle and getting bfns, I scheduled an appointment with my RE for asap. It ended up falling on cd2 of my next cycle and he was willing to let me start then as long as I didn't have any residual cysts. I ended up waiting anyway due to a work trip, but the option was definitely there.


----------



## MySillyGirls

Thanks, to everyone for your kind thoughts! It has been really helpful :)

Doodar, how are you doing??

Lolly, are you hanging in there? :) Soon you'll be suffering through the 2ww

Sila, woo-hoo!!! It is almost time!! Good thing you took a full week off work since it sounds like both your EC and ET will fall on weekdays. I work from a home office so it was pretty easy for me to not take off. Will your EC be tomorrow?? SO exciting! Do you think you will have a 3 day or a 5 day transfer?

Isi, it is almost time :)

Hello, to everyone else I missed. I hope you are well :)


----------



## MySillyGirls

So, tonight, we are having dinner with a good friend and her dh to meet their new baby. (she is 42 and this was natural, first child...lol...what are the chances)! 

Anyway, she is one of the few people that know I am doing ivf and that I have a failed ivf. Do you ever have the weird feeling that friends with babies are walking on pins and needles around you, expecting you to turn into a blithering mess at the sight of their baby? I feel soo on display. Like a lab specimen.


----------



## Please

Hi Girlies! Sorry I've been MIA just been waiting it out till our group seminar at the IVF clinic on 3rd March (only 5 wks) I then have my appointment with the consultant on 13th to go through treatment, apparently on the day they want to do blood tests and that's it. Can anyone tell me what factors they consider for deciding the protocol I am put-on and whether I'm at risk of over stimulating? I would love an update on where your all at? Wishing u all the best.


----------



## silarose28

Hiya everyone

Just did my hcg trigger (10,000 iu ovidrel). Here's the thing - this involved injecting 1 1/2 pre-filled syringes. I am sure I put a bit more than half in when doing the second syringe. Will that be ok? Am worried that too much hcg might bring ovulation too early - though surely if it was that important to be exact they would make it easier. The nurse said to get as near to half as possible and it wasn't that much over argh!!!! This whole thing has turned me into a bloody nervous wreck!!!!

Am off to bed now - need to relax!! Will catch up with you all tomorrow! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MySillyGirls

That's awesome, Sila!! I am sure you are fine! :) 

Of course, I just fell on my butt in the snow in our front yard. GRR! That can't be helpful.


----------



## Doodar

Hi girls hope your all having a fantastic weekend. I'm trying my best to chill out and not think things through too much.

Spreading some :dust::dust::dust: round the thread.

Sila I think you will be fine. It's such a stressful time isnt it. Good luck with ec hun. 

MSG hope your ok after your fall. When is your OTD?

Kat how did your apt go?

Can't believe how many of us will be pupo soon.

Isi how you doing hun, not long to go now. x

Hi to everyone else.

Started the progesterone pessaries today yuck!! hate them, think its the worst part along with the 2ww of course. Still will all be worth it in the end. I can't wait to be pupo. These days are certainly dragging along. Feel like time is standing still, god knows what the 2ww is going to be like.x

Enjoy the rest of the weekend girls. x


----------



## Kat_F

Sila - I've got EC tomorrow too! Had trigger last night at 10.30pm. I'm sure your trigger would be fine try not to worry too much... 

During my scan yesterday I counted about 12 follicles all sized between 12-19mm as he was reading them out (I had my usual doctor not the jerk thank goodness) so hopefully I have a good result tomorrow at EC. Mind you, it only takes one really good one with one really good sperm to make one really good blast that turns into a beautiful baby...

Doodar I feel your pain about progesterone pessaries.. I'll be on that yukky crinone from tomorrow I think. Bleh it is so gross.

MSG I hope dinner was not too hard for you.... 

Lolly and Isi not long to go and we'll be hearing about your follie sizes and stimming woes :)..


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

oh wow so much to catch up on. i promise i will catch up tomorrow with a cuppa.

sorry i havent posted for a few weeks but its been a bit hectic here. hubby done his foot in on 28th december and is still in an aircast. we are still waiting for a scan appointment to come through from the hospital as they dont know what hes done but its not broken. ive been doing everything. im hoping its going to calm down a bit now hes able to move around a little more.

so little update on me AF arrived thursday :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: so should be having FET in about 2 weeks. i really hoping they are going to let my 24 day old embies go to blasts as i have so many would really like the pick of the best and a better chance of a BFP but im sure i will find out soon enough the weeks have been flying by so it will soon be here :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: i cant wait to be PUPO 

https://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r104/ovwatch/pouringdust.gif


----------



## silarose28

Hiya everyone

Well I'm gearing up for ec tomorrow - Kat and Doodah we will be PUPOs together! Hopefully the 2ww won't be too bad for us!

MSG - hope dinner went ok and that you have recovered from your fall. When is OTD? Must be getting nearer now. Good luck honey!

Lynette - my clinic only make you wait 1 cycle - but other clinics in the uk do make you wait longer. It depends on the clinic I think.

Please - I think the medics decide on the protocol according to your bloods. MY bloods (fsh/amh) looked ok so I went on the long protocol. It wasn't the protocol for me though as I got oversupressed and didn't produce many follicles. they then put me on the short protocol which is better. However a friend that I know overstimulated on the short protocol first time round as her ovaries needed less of a push than mine! It all depends on what your issues are and they seem to be cautious first time round to make sure nothing goes wrong.

Wrighty - good luck with your FET.

I will let you know how tomorrow goes ladies - fx'd I get some good eggies x


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Wow! So much going on here :happydance: 

Good luck tomorrow, Kat and Silarose :hugs:. Praying for some lovely juicy eggies for you 

Doodar, only days till your own transfer! That's awesome!

MSG, so sorry about your fall sweetie. Make sure you rest that toosh of yours. When do you test?

Wow, so by the end of the week, we'll have 4 PUPO ladies :happydance: 

Sorry about your DH, Wrighty! Hope his leg heals soon! And yay! Another 2 weeks and you'll be PUPO too! :happydance: 

Angie, how's the waiting game coming along?

As for me, gearing up for hopefully a good week. Plan to see my FS this week for a little chit chat, pay for the drugs and start the shots on Sunday. Can't believe its finally here!

Really praying ours is a lucky thread! I pray 2011 brings us our babies!!

:hugs: to anyone I missed.


----------



## Lolly1985

Wow, it really is all go!! Can't believe there is so much news!

Just wanted to say a big good luck to all you EC/PUPO ladies, can't wait to hear good news!

Love, hugs and masses of sticky baby dust!! 

Lolly xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hey, girls! Kat and Sila, good luck on your EC!! I am sure you will do great. Can't wait to hear the report. Wrighty, soo exciting on your upcoming FET!

My tush is better from my fall but my ego is a bit bruised. LOL! Dinner last night was great (other than a two hour wait). My OTD will be Monday 2/7...later than normal because of the weekend. I will probably take an hpt on Friday or Saturday, which would have been the normal OTD. :)


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Good luck with EC today, Silarose and Kat!!!!

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Lolly1985

Good luck Silarose and Kat!!! You go girls!!!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kat_F

Hi all - thank you for your lovely good wishes!

EC went well, they retrieved 8 eggs and my FS was very happy with that. I had heaps of follies but 8 eggs is a good result. I am a little bit sore but glad that bit is over and have paracetamol and heat pack which is helping.

The worst part (if you can believe this) is where the anethetist put the drip in my hand. That really hurt and still hurts. I slept most of the afternoon and DH has been with me looking after me. My transfer if all goes well will be on Saturday.....

I'll find out tomorrow how fertilisation went... hope you are all well xox


----------



## Isi Buttercup

:happydance: That's an awesome number, Kat!! So pleased for you. Good luck with the fertilisation report :thumbup:


----------



## Lolly1985

Perfect Kat, congratulations! That's great news and fingers crossed for more to come tomorrow! xxxxxx


----------



## silarose28

Hi everyone . Apologies for the short message but am on my phone as my computer has decided to pack in . I got 6 eggs and all of them have fertilised this morning ! Kat - really pleased to hear your news xxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

That's awesome, Silarose :yipee:. See....and you were there worrying :hugs:

So glad for you and Kat!!!! Can't wait for you ladies to be PUPO :happydance:

MSG.....how's the 2ww going?

Any word from Georginaa?


----------



## MySillyGirls

Well, girls, I started the POAS journey and got a BFN at 7dp3dt. I know...it is early. But, it is starting to feel a lot like last time. My gut tells me this didn't work.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

It's still early MSG. Let's not lose faith hun :hugs:

Rooting for you and your fighter beanies all the way!!!


----------



## silarose28

Msg it's too early to tell yet honey . Loads of people get bfn early on . There is a website called fertility friend where people post their bfp charts and there are loads with bfn followed by bfp . Got everything crossed for you lady xxx


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hey, Sila! Congrats on all 6 fertilizing! That is AWESOME!

I know it is early but, after the huge letdown of last time, I want to be realistic. Expect the worst, pray for the best.


----------



## silarose28

Hi msg . I know that feeling . I daren't let myself hope this time . Ever time I feel positive I feel overwhelmed with anxiety at the same time . I think it's normal to feel the way you do but it's too early to give up hope yet . Good luck honey xxx


----------



## glitterqueen

jsut checkin in good luck girls xx


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

hope everyone is well

Kat - congrats hun thats a great number of eggs. how was your fert report today? xxxx

Silarose - congrats on six little embies. when will you have your transfer? xxxx

MSG - Please try and hold out till OTD. i know exactly what you mean about gut feeling but they can be wrong. i know how hard it is to stay positive so sending lots of positive vibes your way hun. fingers and toes crossed you get you BFP in a few days time xxxx

Isi - Good luck with getting started again on sunday hun xxxx

AFM - well nothing to report here. it feels like its going dead slow. ov due in about 8/9 days. cant wait to see that smiley face then i will be PUPO again woooohooooooo

Good Luck Ladies at what ever stage you are at xxxx


----------



## Doodar

Hi Girlies,

Kat Well Done hun. Any news today?

Sila fab news:happydance:

MSG I can only echo what the others have said ITS WAY TOO EARLY, stop torturing yourself. Think positive. :thumbup:

Wrighty I know the feeling time has been going slow for me too. Good Luck hunny :thumbup:

Hi to everyone else :flower:

AFM well this time tomorrow I will be pupo and I can't wait. Praying my little embies survive the thaw. Clinic will phone in the morning to let me know how they are doing. Can't believe its finally here yay!!!


----------



## silarose28

Good luck doodar . Let us know how you get onxxxxx


----------



## Lolly1985

Good luck doodar, how exciting! Hoping for a fab update tomorrow!!

Great news Sila. Kept checking in yesterday for news. 6 eggs and all fertilising is a great result. :happydance: Keep dividing little embies! Good luck!

Hi Kat, how are you feeling. I hope you have heard some good news from your clinic.

MSG there is definately still hope and i'm praying hard for you :hugs:

Hello Isi and all the other lovely ladies on this thread,

:dust: to each and every one of us

Lolly xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wrightywales

Doodar said:


> Hi Girlies,
> 
> Kat Well Done hun. Any news today?
> 
> Sila fab news:happydance:
> 
> MSG I can only echo what the others have said ITS WAY TOO EARLY, stop torturing yourself. Think positive. :thumbup:
> 
> Wrighty I know the feeling time has been going slow for me too. Good Luck hunny :thumbup:
> 
> Hi to everyone else :flower:
> 
> AFM well this time tomorrow I will be pupo and I can't wait. Praying my little embies survive the thaw. Clinic will phone in the morning to let me know how they are doing. Can't believe its finally here yay!!!

thanks. good luck for tomoz hun :hugs::hugs: xxx


----------



## Kat_F

Hello ladies :)

I hope you are all having a good day, mine is ok.

7 of the 8 eggs were mature enough to inject with sperm and out of that four of them fertilised (this was yesterday). When I rang today they said only two are good, one of them is at 2-cell stage the other is at 4-cell stage. That means my transfer will be tomorrow. Me and DH thought very seriously about asking them to transfer both (which is still legal) but decided it would be too much for me if they both took and I'm only on my second IVF and 32 years old so didn't want to push it if you know what I mean. So it's only one tomorrow, but one of them is at 4 cell stage already on day 2 that is excellent and will no doubt be the one I get tomorrow. Had I had more embies they would have let them go to blasts but i guess that is the hand that I've been dealt hey and some people have no eggs so really I'm lucky in a way.

Doodar you and me will both be PUPO this time tomorrow, I'm praying for our embies...xo

MSG don't loose hope yet... I'm thinking of you

Wrighty good luck with your transfer

Lolly looking forward to an update from you - how are things going?

Isi the time has come around so quick I bet you can't believe it.


----------



## Doodar

Had no phone call so I'm guessing everything is good. Just leaving for apt now oooh I'm excited.


----------



## silarose28

Hiya everyone

Sorry for the short messages but using my phone still .

I had acall from the clinic today . All 6 embies have grown . Two top quality, two average and two poor . Will be having a day 3 transfer tomorrow .

Kat - we will become pupos on the same day yay ! I am 37 and time is running out for me so will have two embies transferred if at all poss . Good luck honey!

Doodar . Good luck today . You must be at the clinic now . Update us when you get back .

Msg - how are you today ? Are you going to test again or wait a few days ?

Hello everyone else . Lolly - thanks for checking in to hear my news . It feels good to be supported xxxxxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Good luck today, Doodar!

So exciting that you'll both be PUPO as well tomorrow, Kat and Silarose! Sending you loads of sticky baby dust!

Hi MSG. Hope you're still keeping up that PMA!

Don't worry Wrighty! Time will come before you know it!

Lolly, hope you're good hun!

:hugs: to everyone else!

I'm on my way to see my FS now. Will let you know how it goes!


----------



## Doodar

Thanks for all the well wishes girls. I'm back from clinic and officially pupo now with two embies on board. Arrived at the clinic early and had to wait half hour, went through to the transfer room, got undressed and hopped on the bed all ready for transfer and the embryologist started talking about our single embryo. I asked why only one and she said because thats what you requested. We didn't we requested two but they had failed to look at my notes, she aplogised for the mistake and asked us to go back to the waiting room for another half hour while they thawed the second one. The half hour turned into 1 hour by which point I was nearly wetting myself (because you need a full bladder for transfer) and then we went back into the room and the consultant struggled to find my cervix grrrr! after changing the speculum he finally found it phew! I was begining to think at this point, what the hell are we dealing with here. The embryologist explained that the first thawed blast had actually shrunk while we had been waiting but assured us that this was normal and everything was fine. I'm having doubts now and think it has shrunk because it has been sat waiting too long. Sheesh nothing is every simple, but we got there in the end and guess only time will tell now. Let the waiting game begin. Having a few cramps but I'm told its normal.

Kat and sila I'm so excited for you both, good luck girls. Pupo together :happydance:

Isi good luck at the fs today hun, keep us posted.

MSG hows it going hun. Have you started symptom spotting yet?

Wrighty, Lolly and anyone else I've missed :hugs::hugs:

I'm off to torture myself and google shrinking blasts. I know!! I know!! but it has to be done.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Stay away from the computer, Doodar :). Seriously though, congrats on being PUPO!!! :hugs:


----------



## wrightywales

silarose28 said:


> Hiya everyone
> 
> Sorry for the short messages but using my phone still .
> 
> I had acall from the clinic today . All 6 embies have grown . Two top quality, two average and two poor . Will be having a day 3 transfer tomorrow .
> 
> Kat - we will become pupos on the same day yay ! I am 37 and time is running out for me so will have two embies transferred if at all poss . Good luck honey!
> 
> Doodar . Good luck today . You must be at the clinic now . Update us when you get back .
> 
> Msg - how are you today ? Are you going to test again or wait a few days ?
> 
> Hello everyone else . Lolly - thanks for checking in to hear my news . It feels good to be supported xxxxxx

thats great news hun :happydance::happydance: good luck with transfer tomorrow xxx


----------



## wrightywales

Doodar said:


> Thanks for all the well wishes girls. I'm back from clinic and officially pupo now with two embies on board. Arrived at the clinic early and had to wait half hour, went through to the transfer room, got undressed and hopped on the bed all ready for transfer and the embryologist started talking about our single embryo. I asked why only one and she said because thats what you requested. We didn't we requested two but they had failed to look at my notes, she aplogised for the mistake and asked us to go back to the waiting room for another half hour while they thawed the second one. The half hour turned into 1 hour by which point I was nearly wetting myself (because you need a full bladder for transfer) and then we went back into the room and the consultant struggled to find my cervix grrrr! after changing the speculum he finally found it phew! I was begining to think at this point, what the hell are we dealing with here. The embryologist explained that the first thawed blast had actually shrunk while we had been waiting but assured us that this was normal and everything was fine. I'm having doubts now and think it has shrunk because it has been sat waiting too long. Sheesh nothing is every simple, but we got there in the end and guess only time will tell now. Let the waiting game begin. Having a few cramps but I'm told its normal.
> 
> Kat and sila I'm so excited for you both, good luck girls. Pupo together :happydance:
> 
> Isi good luck at the fs today hun, keep us posted.
> 
> MSG hows it going hun. Have you started symptom spotting yet?
> 
> Wrighty, Lolly and anyone else I've missed :hugs::hugs:
> 
> I'm off to torture myself and google shrinking blasts. I know!! I know!! but it has to be done.

woohoo :happydance::happydance::happydance: congrats on being pupo hun really do hope this will be it for you hun xxxx


----------



## wrightywales

Isi Buttercup said:


> Good luck today, Doodar!
> 
> So exciting that you'll both be PUPO as well tomorrow, Kat and Silarose! Sending you loads of sticky baby dust!
> 
> Hi MSG. Hope you're still keeping up that PMA!
> 
> Don't worry Wrighty! Time will come before you know it!
> 
> Lolly, hope you're good hun!
> 
> :hugs: to everyone else!
> 
> I'm on my way to see my FS now. Will let you know how it goes!

hope your appointment goes great ready to start on sunday hun xxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

My trip to the FS went well. I'm all paid, and have my DR drugs all ready. Whoop whoop :happydance:


----------



## wrightywales

Kat_F said:


> Hello ladies :)
> 
> I hope you are all having a good day, mine is ok.
> 
> 7 of the 8 eggs were mature enough to inject with sperm and out of that four of them fertilised (this was yesterday). When I rang today they said only two are good, one of them is at 2-cell stage the other is at 4-cell stage. That means my transfer will be tomorrow. Me and DH thought very seriously about asking them to transfer both (which is still legal) but decided it would be too much for me if they both took and I'm only on my second IVF and 32 years old so didn't want to push it if you know what I mean. So it's only one tomorrow, but one of them is at 4 cell stage already on day 2 that is excellent and will no doubt be the one I get tomorrow. Had I had more embies they would have let them go to blasts but i guess that is the hand that I've been dealt hey and some people have no eggs so really I'm lucky in a way.
> 
> Doodar you and me will both be PUPO this time tomorrow, I'm praying for our embies...xo
> 
> MSG don't loose hope yet... I'm thinking of you
> 
> Wrighty good luck with your transfer
> 
> Lolly looking forward to an update from you - how are things going?
> 
> Isi the time has come around so quick I bet you can't believe it.

thats great hun good luck with transfer tomorrow xxx


----------



## wrightywales

Isi Buttercup said:


> My trip to the FS went well. I'm all paid, and have my DR drugs all ready. Whoop whoop :happydance:

bet your well excited to get started. i was second time around. wishing you the best of luck hun buckets of :dust: heading you way xxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

wrightywales said:


> Isi Buttercup said:
> 
> 
> My trip to the FS went well. I'm all paid, and have my DR drugs all ready. Whoop whoop :happydance:
> 
> bet your well excited to get started. i was second time around. wishing you the best of luck hun buckets of :dust: heading you way xxxClick to expand...

Thanks Wrighty :hugs:. Funnily enough, I'm only moderately excited. I'm trying to manage my expectations this cycle. Last cycle, the failure really took me completely unawares....I wasn't expecting it at all. Now....well, I'm just going with the flow and allowing God do His thing. Whatever will be will be is my motto this time around.


----------



## MySillyGirls

Sila, good luck on your transfer!!! Hope those embies snuggle right in! Isi, you must be sooo excited to start. 

As for me, hate to be a downer, but BFN on FRER 8dp3dt


----------



## MySillyGirls

Kat, good luck on your transfer!! I bet that 4 cell is a 8 cell today and you never know, that 2 cell may be also


----------



## Isi Buttercup

:hugs: MSG. I want to say its too early to test....but I want to just give you a huge :hugs:. I pray with all my heart that it turns into a nice :bfp: tomorrow. You more than deserve it, MSG. I do pray this cycle brings you your baby. Let's pray that it's just a shy beanie you've got there :hugs:


----------



## silarose28

Hiya everyone

MSG - it is still too early - but I know how disheartening it is to see bfn. I'm praying things change for you over the next few days. It can happen!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Isi - yay you have your drugs! I feel like you have been waiting for ages so I can only imagine how long it has seemed to you.

Wrighty - hope time flies for you honey.

Kat - let me know how you get on tomorrow. I didn't ask how many cells my embies had. I must ask tomorrow. 

Hello everyone else - any news? xxxx


----------



## Kat_F

Hello all

Well I am PUPO :happydance::cloud9: with an 8-cell 3 day old embie. My other one was 6 cell so they will probably freeze it for me and i had a 3rd which was only 5 cell and they think it is fragmented. The embryologist said that my embie was a "beautiful 8-cell high grade" embryo so me and DH are really happy even though they didn't go to blast because I didn't have enough. I was supposed to go to work today but last time I had a transfer I was very relaxed about myself and went away for the weekend and was very active when I should have been resting. This time, I am resting and everything else can go on hold.

Doodar sorry to hear about your waiting, try not to worry too much. I had a bit of a scare too - they had to have two goes at the transfer for me, the first time the embie stuck inside the catheter and didn't actually end up inside, so I had to go through it all again and they needed another catheter to put him/her back in. But my embie got there (i think) and well I must say it's great to be back on the horse and pupo again after six months of waiting.

sila - how did your transfer go?

MSG - :hugs: thinking of you

Isi - How exciting soon you will be telling us your follicle sizes and all that jazz


----------



## Isi Buttercup

That's awesome, Kat :happydance:. So happy for you! Do make sure you rest this time, love. That's one of the things I also believe I didn't do enough of last time. Blowing you some sticky baby dust!!! When is your OTD?


----------



## Kat_F

OTD Valentines day can you believe it?


----------



## wrightywales

Kat_F said:


> Hello all
> 
> Well I am PUPO :happydance::cloud9: with an 8-cell 3 day old embie. My other one was 6 cell so they will probably freeze it for me and i had a 3rd which was only 5 cell and they think it is fragmented. The embryologist said that my embie was a "beautiful 8-cell high grade" embryo so me and DH are really happy even though they didn't go to blast because I didn't have enough. I was supposed to go to work today but last time I had a transfer I was very relaxed about myself and went away for the weekend and was very active when I should have been resting. This time, I am resting and everything else can go on hold.
> 
> Doodar sorry to hear about your waiting, try not to worry too much. I had a bit of a scare too - they had to have two goes at the transfer for me, the first time the embie stuck inside the catheter and didn't actually end up inside, so I had to go through it all again and they needed another catheter to put him/her back in. But my embie got there (i think) and well I must say it's great to be back on the horse and pupo again after six months of waiting.
> 
> sila - how did your transfer go?
> 
> MSG - :hugs: thinking of you
> 
> Isi - How exciting soon you will be telling us your follicle sizes and all that jazz

Congrats on being pupo :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: xxx


----------



## wrightywales

MySillyGirls said:


> Sila, good luck on your transfer!!! Hope those embies snuggle right in! Isi, you must be sooo excited to start.
> 
> As for me, hate to be a downer, but BFN on FRER 8dp3dt

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: im praying it changes hun xxxx


----------



## Doodar

Having real trouble posting. I keep getting thrown out and it says I'm not signed in when I am. I've contacted Mods, hopefully it will be sorted soon. So if I suddenly go awol its not intentional.

Kat congrats on being pupo hunny. Feet up, look after yourself and take it easy. :happydance:

MSG I found this maybe it will help.

This is what happens in a 3dt :

1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing
2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
5dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
7dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & 
fetal cells
8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
9dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
10dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on 
HPT

This is what happens in a 5dt :

0dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
1dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
3dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
5dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & 
fetal cells
6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
7dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
8dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
9dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on 
HPT

Love to you all :hugs:


----------



## silarose28

Hello everyone

Doodah - congrats on becoming a PUPO and thanks for that info. I think I am going to try to hold off from testing for a while as I tested at 11dpo last time and got bfn - but then tested at 12dpo and got bfp. I don't think hcg shows up in my urine until later on. I'm really nervous about the OTD.

Kat - we are going to be testing on the same day - Mon 14th. Think I might do a test on the weekend though as need to build in time to respond to the outcome before I go to work. Good luck hun.

MSG - how are you getting on honey? I'm rooting for your embies all the way.

As for me - I have had 2 good quality 8 cell embies transferred today. They looked really cute as when the embryologist sucked them up into the big pipette thingy they travelled up side by side like little friends. Oh please stick lovely little embies!!!!


xxxxxxx


----------



## MySillyGirls

Sila, I have a GREAT feeling for you on this!! Take it easy!! 

Doodar, thanks for posting this. I have seen this and it is the only thing that gives me hope. However, I am not sure how much I believe this schedule as it seems everyone gets their BFP before 12dpo :) But, either way, I'll grasp it! 

I am doing ok. Actually, I have contacted a few adoption attorneys this a.m. DH's company gives a $5000 donation towards your adoption so it seems like it would be good to look into it again. I don't think we'd want to do international this time...too hard to leave the babies at home when you travel.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

That's awesome Silarose. And aww, how cute about them travelling together.....bless! :cloud9:

MSG....have you tested again? Still wishing you loads of luck. But that's great that your DH's company provides that much support. It must be a family oriented company!


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hey, Isi. I tested last night...bfn. I ran out of tests, so will make one more test trip to the store. well, actually, i didn't run out dh brought home the wrong kind (not early response). 

His company has some great benefits, so we are lucky. Unfortunately, they insure us out of HQ in NYC so they are not required to include IVF in insurance. If we were insured out of IL, we'd have more ivf coverage. It makes me ill that we spent almost $9000 on this cycle. That would have covered a HUGE chunk of adoption. There is something wrong that isn't diagnosed...maybe implantation failure? I get relatively good embies transferred and never an implant.


----------



## wrightywales

silarose28 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Doodah - congrats on becoming a PUPO and thanks for that info. I think I am going to try to hold off from testing for a while as I tested at 11dpo last time and got bfn - but then tested at 12dpo and got bfp. I don't think hcg shows up in my urine until later on. I'm really nervous about the OTD.
> 
> Kat - we are going to be testing on the same day - Mon 14th. Think I might do a test on the weekend though as need to build in time to respond to the outcome before I go to work. Good luck hun.
> 
> MSG - how are you getting on honey? I'm rooting for your embies all the way.
> 
> As for me - I have had 2 good quality 8 cell embies transferred today. They looked really cute as when the embryologist sucked them up into the big pipette thingy they travelled up side by side like little friends. Oh please stick lovely little embies!!!!
> 
> 
> xxxxxxx

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: congrats on being PUPO hun xxx


----------



## Doodar

Sila congrats on being pupo hunny. Wow its becoming so exciting with all us pupo ladies.

MSG Last time I got my bfp it didn't happen until 1 day before otd, so your not out yet hunny. Keeping everything crossed for you x

Isi how you doing, not long to go now. Can't wait for you to start your journey.

Hello to everyone else. :hugs:

AFM I'm just resting and trying to take things easy. I have a few days off work plus the weekend so I am making the most of it. Been putting my feet up and have hardly moved from the sofa. Hubby is taking good care of me. Hmmm I could get used to this.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi lovely ladies :hi:

How are our lovely PUPO ladies doing.....MSG, Sila, Kat and Doodar :flower:. I hope you're all enjoying your 2ww!!

MSG, I still have you as PUPO because I'm still holding out for a miracle for you. When are getting your beta? And girrrrl.....I understand only too well how IVF can cause a HOLE in the pocket. We're self funded, and I shudder when I think of how much we have spent these past 2 cycles. 

Wrighty, Lolly.....it will soon be our time :thumbup:

Hi to everyone else!!!!

:dust:


----------



## Doodar

Hi Girls,

Isi only 2 days to go wow! its come round so quick :happydance:.

How are the rest of you ladies today?

I've started to symptom spot already. I have stabbing pains and kind of fluttering feeling low down on my left hand side. I had these symptoms last time and must say I am starting to worry. Is it a good sign, who knows. I know if I get a bfp then this journey is not going to be easy and I won't relax until I see that little heartbeat on the scan. I also have a kind of heavy weighted feeling too and my bb's are itchy. Is it too early for these kind of symptoms, I often wonder if its all in my head.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi Doodar....sounds very exciting!! I typically hate to symptom spot, so my advise to you would be to try to get your mind off it (as if, right :haha:. Don't worry....its the nature of the 2ww). Wish you loads of luck hun. Only 8 days until test day :thumbup:


----------



## Lolly1985

Hi Everyone!!

Sorry no posts last couple of days, internet has not been co-operating!!

Have had to do a big catch up!

Sila, Kat and Doodar congratulations on being PUPO!!! So exciting yet terrifying! Praying you have all got some super sticky embies and we are hearing good news soon!

Hi Isi, I can't believe you are so close to starting. Seems only few days back you were saying how it felt a life time away and now its nearly here, yay!!!

MSG, i'm with Isi, still holding out hope. I have seen from posts on this site that miracles do happen and hope you are one of them. But if it sadly is a bfn then I think adopting again sound wonderful. Either way you will get your longed for child no3! :hugs:

Hi to any one i've missed....

AFM, I am up and down, mainly up I must say, although SIL thinks she may be expecting. She has had 3 m/c last year and so I really hope it is her time. Still can't helping thinking what if my cycle fails and seeing her beautiful bump makes me sink again??? I know its too early for any of these thoughs and so am trying to shut off frpom it. Hard though. It's my bday sunday so am looking forward to being taking shopping tomorrow and picking out loadsa new clothes! Then a nice meal sunday with family. Just what I need.

Have my last zolodex injection monday. Have heard from Inky through another thread, who is a nurse, that she used a local anaesthetic when giving these as they are quite nasty! I have no such luck and have to grit my teeth and bear it...boo!!! But we find out our start date for cycle 2 this time so i'm quite excited to know when it'll all kick off again!

Better go, I'm trying to fill out my UCAS form for my studies but its so long winded and boring thought I would check in with you lovely ladies!! But back to work, Loads of love everyone,

Lolly xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MySillyGirls

Doodare, Sila, and Kat, can't wait to read some great news from you 3!!! Isi, soo exciting, you are almost there!!

As for me, sadly, I am most certainly out. BFN. Beta should have been tomorrow but the office is closed tomorrow, so I'll go Monday. Anyway, I have a phone consultation on Monday with an adoption attorney. My feelings right now are a mixed bag. I LOVE and BELIEVE in adoption with all my heart. After all, my youngest doll was adopted and she is soo much like me it is scary. However, I also loved those little embies. And, my mind raced back sooo many times to that adorable little blonde curly first born of mine who grew up way too fast. I had really gotten used to the idea of another one of those. Another small baby (youngest dd was 13 mos when she came home from Russia). 

Finally, and probably one of the most difficult things is that this whole process has been representative of my age and time flying by on me. You always think you have soo much time to pursue your dreams and really you don't. It seemed like I was young yesterday and now IVF has been a constant reminder that I am not anymore. 

LOL...sorry for the drama. My heart and head hurts right now. Hugs to you guys!!


----------



## silarose28

Hi MSG - I so hope things change for you honey. I am the same age and know what you mean about age creeping up out of nowhere. It is good that you have set the wheels in motion for adoption - but I can understand that your feelings are a mixed bag as you do grow so attached to your little embies and are so hopeful for them. Give yourself some much needed TLC - but remember you're not out until the beta says so!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## silarose28

Hi everyone

Doodar - sound like symptoms to me. With 2 blasts you have a good chance so why not? I have been having imaginary symptoms lol! (Impossible that they are real as only had a 3 day transfer yesterday!). I couldn't sleep last night - probably as I laid around sleeping and eating all day yesterday. 

Isi - nearly there! You will be a pupo before you know it!

Lolly - glad you are treating yourself before your birthday. Good luck for cycle 2!

Wrighty - thanks for the support and good luck for your FET x


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lolly1985

I'm so sorry MSG that this wasn't your time. I think what you are doing with adoption is wonderful but give yourself some time to grieve if you feel you need to. Although I can imagine your feelings as you have said that you are conscious of age and time. 

All I can say is everyone is here if you need to vent, shout, cry, talk or just chat.

Sending you all my love and support from afar,

Lolly xxxxxxxx


----------



## Kat_F

Hi ladies

So much is happening in here.. wow... I can hardly keep up....
*
MSG *- :hugs: sorry you are having such a hard time... :hugs:
*
Isi *- can't wait to hear about how it all goes, you've been so supportive of us all (and me) it has to be your turn...

*Lolly* - good thing you have had that last horrible injection and not long now till we will be hearing your follicle sizes and all the fun that goes with it!

*Wrighty* - Not long now.. 

*Doodar* and *Sila* (my PUPO sisters) - I left you guys till last because I too am symptom spotting. Last ICSI cycle, I could swear that I felt implantation of that little blast on Day 5 (I think it was day 5?) after my transfer and today is Day 5 for me. So I'm sitting very still and waiting for that sharp dragging, stabbing feeling I had last time to reassure me it is all ok in there. But seriously, I am very excited to be at this point, so much could have gone wrong and to even get to PUPO is a real achievement. Now just to send sticky vibes to the embie and it will all be good... I just hope the fact that the sticky embie stuck in the catheter means it might be sticky and stick to me too!


----------



## silarose28

Hiya everyone

Kat - I am symptom spotting already too! Can't help it - am analysing very twinge etc. Your embie sound v sticky which must be a good sign! 


I have had some good news today. The clinic phoned me and they have been watching my 'average' embie that wasn't looking as good as the 2 that they transferred. On day 5 it has turned into an early blast!!! They only freeze well developed blasts at my clinic so they are going to watch it for 1 more day and I may get a snow baby!! I'm rooting for all of my little embies come on darlings!


----------



## silarose28

MSG - how are you honey?


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

MSG - :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: xxxxx

Silarose, Doodar and kat - how are our PUPO ladies? hope your all getting plenty of rest and have OH running around for you all :winkwink::winkwink::winkwink: good luck ladies praying you all get BFPs :dust::dust: xxxx

Isi - woohoo you start the whole journey again tomorrow good luck with it all hun xxx

Lolly - hope you dont have to wait too long to get started. good luck with your forthcoming cycle xxxx

AFM - well ov due in 5/6 days now im excited and really nervous. thinking of phoning the hospital monday about having a 5 day transfer as that is really what i want. so would be great to know that it is possible ith ov due end of the week and hospital being closed on a sunday.

good luck to all :dust::dust::dust: xxxxx


----------



## Doodar

Hi all,

MSG I am so sorry :hugs: I hope things turn around for you and just remember we are here for whatever the outcome.x

Lolly you can get a topical anaesthetic quite freely from the chemist or the internet. I used it for my injections its great. x

Sila I'm not sleeping too well at night either hmmm wonder if that is a symptom hee hee!! Yay for your little embie, fingers crossed it makes it to snow baby stage.

Kat It is totally a good sign that your little embie got stuck. It will be a little sticky embie.

Wrighty and Isi ooooh not long to go now :happydance:

AFM still have that heavy feeling so I'm hoping its a good sign. This 2ww is dragging already and its only been 3 days!! sigh!!! We're having italian take out tonight, just realised I can't have prawns though!!!! Never mind I'll make up for it in some other way. Tiramisu here I come!! Have a good weekend girls. x


----------



## Kat_F

Hi ladies

Just a quick note to share symptoms as I'm getting excited but trying to stay grounded if that is at all possible... I'm getting twinges all day long "within" and every now and then it turns into a sharp twinge so hoping that is the embie doing its thing. I'm also starving all of the time (I'm eating so much I'll be as big as a house soon), and am bloated so much my jeans are like stretching to the max.. eek... 

This time next week I could POAS and get some kind of result...


----------



## silarose28

Hiya ladies

No symptoms for me as yet today.

Had a call for the clinic - 2 of my 'average' embies turned into blasts. However, they are not good enough quality to be frozen :( 

Hopefully it' a good sign for the good quality ones they put back in though:)

Can't bear this tww!!!!!

Good luck fellow PUPOs x


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hey, girls! I am ok...just going through the "anger" stage of my grieving process. LOL

Sila, that really sounds promising!!! Doodar and Kat, good luck!!


----------



## silarose28

Hi MSG - thinking of you. We're all here if you need to vent xxxx


----------



## Lolly1985

Doodar, Kat, Sila :hi: Hope 2ww is serving you well!

MSG, like Sila said, we are here if you need us. I have been thinking of you and you are a very brave lady, I wish you the good things you deserve.

Hi Isi.... whats the latest then? How exciting!! And you to wrighty! Just cannot believe how many frosties you have, wishing you all the luck in the world! 

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## silarose28

Omg - I seriously can't take staying in and relaxing any longer! I am analysing every twitch (any twitches will no doubt be caused by the huge roast I had earlier). Hate to say it but will probably be better off when I'm back at work and I never thought I'd say that arggghhhh!


----------



## Doodar

Evening Ladies or should that be morning!!

I CAN'T SLEEP!!! Had a really weird dream that I was working for government and they were trying to stop me from releasing an antidote medicine to stop the spread of disease. I was running through this big warehouse type place and things were falling from the ceiling. Then I woke up! and couldn't get back to sleep. Grrrrr!! So I am sat here with a big mug of horlicks in the hope it will send me back into the land of nod.

I have no further symptoms to report. The twinges have stopped and my PMA has taken a serious nose dive. AF symptoms arrived bang on time yesterday. Mood swings and majorly wound up! which usually arrives exactly a week before AF is due, which would be about right.

Isi how's it goin hun? :flower:

Kat those symptoms are sounding good girl :thumbup:

Sila I know what you mean, it's driving me insane too all this taking it easy!! I just want to clean but know that I can't and musn't. Hubby is trying his best bless him. I'm trying to take my mind off it, lots of book reading and dvd watching. Not long to go now hun. :thumbup:

MSG you are so strong!! I guess thats how this journey makes us. Stronger!! I wish you all the best for whichever future path you take and I know you will get your bubba no matter what gets thrown at you.:hugs:

Wrighty and lolly and anyone else :hi: Think the waiting to start part is the hardest! mind you this 2ww is pretty darn hard going!!


----------



## silarose28

Hi everyone:hi::hi::hi:

Doodah - sleepless nights were my main symptom when I got a bfp last time! Looks promising to me. The only sleepless night I have had this time was on day 3 when my 8 cell embies were transferred - would not be related at all at that stage!

Lolly - happy birthday for yesterday. Hope you had a nice meal and have got a swanky new wardrobe!

Isi- have you started dr yet? Good luck honey.

Kat - any more symptoms - those twinges sounded promising.

Wrighty - good luck when you phone the clinic - hope you can get the day 5 transfer you want. It's so irritating that clinics close at the weekend - for the prices they charge I think they should be open. My clinic opens on weekends and I think that should be general practice.

As for me - my PMA has shot out of the window. All of the symptoms I have had were way too early (days 3-5) or seem linked to me eating too much lol! I suppose I am constantly trying to compare this time to last time and I know from friends that that is silly as pregnacies can be very different each time. I can't take much more of this obssessing and think time will fly more whne I go back to work tomorrow (normally I would be dreading work but I think the routine will help me to take my mind off things)


----------



## Kat_F

Hi Sila and Doodar, Keep that PMA up and don't loose heart it is very early yet... It really does mess with your head though, if I get a negative beta I'll be devastated, if I don't get a BFP before the beta I'll be devastated, if I get a good reading at the beta I'll be worried it needs to double, if I don't get a good reading I'll be worried it's a chemical... arrrggghhh......

My symptoms continue (fuller boobs, sense of smell etc) but a sneaky POAS today revealed a BFN so the trigger is officially out of my system at 4dp3dt. I'm not testing again until 7dp3dt.....


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi lovely ladies :hugs:

So sorry for being MIA. I had a busy weekend....and I also suddenly became scared of actually trying again, for some reason. Well....had my shot! Went okay. Hurt a bit at first, but ended okay. Soooooo.....we're off to the race tracks :thumbup:

Kat, Doodar and Silarose.....gosh, I remember only too well the TOTAL ANGUISH of the 2ww :dohh:. But your symptoms sound fantastic....so looking forward to celebrating some :bfp:s by next week :dance:. And make sure you keep up the PMA. Its really all we have during the 2ww. Thinking of you three :hugs:

MSG.....I'm so sorry hunny. This IVF thing can be so heartbreaking. I know that you will have your baby soon.....whether its through this process, adoption, or even NATURALLY!!! I turn 34 this year, so I understand too well how this age thing can creep up on you. Sending you loads of :hugs:

Lolly...how goes it hun? How did you get on with the UCAS forms? Thanks so much for all the love and support you've shown everyone in the group :hugs:

Wrighty.....:yipee: for ovulating soon. You will soon be PUPO :wohoo:


----------



## Lolly1985

Hello Ladies!

To all the PUPO ladies :dust: I remember that feeling, the positivity, the negativity, the positivity etc etc! (yuk!!) Try not to get down lovelies (easier said than done a thousand times over) But like Sila says, each time is different, you can never really tell until POAS/Beta. Kat I totally understand the many worries, I am too the same with all the what ifs!! But you all sound to be doing well and I am hopeful for you guys. Stay strong!!

Isi, i'm sorry you had a bit of a freak out (I have at least one a week!), hoping you are back to your normal PMA and doing well. Can't believe you've started, how are you getting on?

Hi MySillyGirls, I hope you are doing ok. You know where we all are.

AFM.... Final injection today!!! The nurse put in in so slowly.... ouch!!! Then she dropped a bombshell that we are starting DR 3 weeks today!! Had in my head we would be starting end of March (dunno why, that was just my guestimation!! A bad one!!) She said to be back at 7.45am on 28th. I said oh of March and she said no, this month :wacko: I was so excited. Then when got in the car and rang my mum it was all real again and I got butterflies. Felt sick for next few hours, couldn't eat any lunch and only really feel ok again now!!! It's finally happening and i'm SCARED!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## silarose28

Msg - been thinking of you . Hope you are ok and we're here if you need us xxxxx


----------



## Kat_F

Best of luck Lolly xox :)


----------



## Doodar

Morning girls,

How's my pupo friends doing? My lack of symtoms has seriously diminished my PMA. I'm finding it really hard to keep it up. Every night I can't wait to go to bed, praying I wake up to some sort of symptom. I'm just waiting on my internet cheapies to arrive so I can curb my poas addiction. I know it will be negative but it's still gotta be done. Although I did promise myself that this time I wouldn't do it but I just can't help it. Plus it helps to pass the time and the days lol.

Isi we all get that scared feeling hunny I think its just a natural process of the treatment. I'm so glad you went ahead with the first shot though. Keep it up hun :thumbup:

Lolly wow that's great. Good Luck hunny :hugs:


----------



## Doodar

Well girls I poas, totally expecting not to see anything.


----------



## Doodar

I then used a first response just to be sure and to be even more sure I used the digi.


----------



## Doodar

OMG!!!! I can't believe it. It's not even been a week since transfer!! Is it too early to get excited.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

DOOOODAR!!!! That is soooooooooo exciting!!!!!!!! I am sooooo excited for you :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Kat_F

Congratulations Doodar xox Looks like they wanted to attach straight away for you :)


----------



## silarose28

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

CONGRATULATIONS DOODAH - WOW THAT WAS QUICK!!!!!


----------



## MySillyGirls

Sounds great, Doodar! Congrats!!! Multiples? LOL


----------



## Doodar

Thanks girls,

I am soooo scared!! after what happened last time. I know I have to try and let go and have a bit of faith. It's just so hard, this journey is just one big rollercoaster and it never stops to let you off. You pray for a BFP then you get one and the worry starts all over again.I pray to god it sticks. Please please stick!! I'm worried that I tested too early!! I'll be testing every day now because I need to see that line getting darker. My apparent lack of symptoms is worrying too. I should be so happy!! why do I feel so worried.


----------



## wrightywales

Doodar - :dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: :bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny: \\:D/\\:D/\\:D/\\:D/\\:D/\\:D/ :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:https://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o189/bethswk/Blinkies/congratulationsburst.gif

they look great hun. im thinking maybe twins. take things easy and im praying this really is it for you hun :hugs::hugs::hugs: xxx


----------



## Lolly1985

:dance::dance::dance: Doodar that fantastic news!!!! :dance::dance::dance: Super sticky vibes lady!!!!

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kat_F

6dp3dt BFN :(


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Kat_F said:


> 6dp3dt BFN :(

:hugs: Kat. It's still too early. That's only 9dpo!! Hang in there hun :thumbup:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Doodar!!! How's our preggo lady doing? :hugs:

Silarose....how's that 2ww coming along? Anytime now :D

Kat...like I said hun....way too early :hugs:

Lolly....so exciting you're starting earlier than you thought!!!! Scary but exciting, I know the feeling. Just think....you'll be PUPO soon :happydance:

MSG....how are you hun? Thinking of you!

Wrighty....just a few days to go! When is your FET scheduled for?

I'm okay....still mega underwhelmed by the whole thing and with very low PMA. Mood swings have kicked in, so that's been fun :dohh:


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

Doodar - how are you hun? taking things easy i hope xxx

Isi - hi hows down regging going hun? im not sure yet hun. due to ov thurs/fri and im trying for a 5 day transfer waiting for embryologist to ring me bk to find out if it is possible so if 5 day maybe tues/wed but if not then prob saturday.

Kat - hun its too early. try and wait a few days till you test again [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; you get your BFP xxx

silarose - hows your 2ww going hun? xxx

AFM - phoned hospital this afteronoon about having a 5 day transfer and i gotta wait for embryologist to ring back. took me over an hour to get through to speak to someone. they need to sort their phones out. they said they will phone back either today or will be first thing tomorrow. hope they say i can. 

good luck ladies :dust::dust::dust: xx


----------



## angiemon

hi girls,

sorry i haven't been on here for a while, had a pretty shitty January and its spreading into Feb!!! We saw our consultant in Jan and i wasn't very well then! We were due to start FET on my next cycle (today as it happens as AF arrived last night) but she said if i wasn't feeling well to put it off. Well im now on 2 lots of antibiotics for chest and gum infections so Im feeling awful so will be putting of FET to next month now which is a bit crap as obviously were playing the waiting game again but there is no way I could do it now so as soon as these infections clear up i can concentrate on getting fit and healthy again. Been feeling pretty depressed and up and down in January so hoping the weather will get a bit better in March and so will my PMA. Anyway enough moaning!!

Ive been trying to follow the threads but haven't really been in the mood to post!

But I had to post to say a massive Congratulations to Doodar :happydance:
:happydance::happydance: how great!!!

Good luck Isi - hope everything is going well!! Hope your PMA has improved.

Kat - still very early so try and keep positive (sorry i know its easier said....)

Sorry i havent mentioned everyone but sending everyone lots of :dust::dust:

xx


----------



## wishful think

CONGRATS Doodar :happydance: that's brilliant news! Sooooooo happy for u :happydance:


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hi, Isi! I am hanging in there. Ended up having an adoption consult today. We shall see. I don't have a ton of energy right now. I did take a hot bubble bath with a mimosa! :)


----------



## Lolly1985

Isi you have always been so lovely to us all and so positive so if I can I want to try and send some PMA back to you, I am sure you will be fine. Look at your comments you've posted about others and think that'll be you soon! If you are still a bit down then please have :hugs: and tons of :dust:

Sila how are you??? :dust:

Kat like all the ladies have said (and i'm sure you would say if were any of us) it is too early. Will keep you in my thoughts and prayers.

MSG hope thye consultation went well. You are such a brave and inspirational lady. You will get your dream.

Angiemon, had been wondering where you went. So sorry to hear you have been so ill. Sad that you have to wait. Obviously can see why but I know the feeling of wanting to start NOW. Wishing you a sppedy recovery.

Fingers crossed Wrighty, not long until you will be PUPO :happydance:

Doodar how are you going? All good I hope!!

AFM.... think the injection has kinda kicked in now. Felt sick all day and bit emotional tonight. Couple of tears but nothing major. The rage usually kicks in day 4 (aka tomorrow!!!) Good luck DP..... Have also stocked up on vits, can't believe I start 2 weeks monday!!!

Hope I have remembered you all, sending all my love ladies

Lolly xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MySillyGirls

LOL...Thanks Lolly. I am not sure how inspirational I am..just playing the cards I am dealt. However, we adopted my youngest daughter thinking we were totally fertile. We had just always wanted to adopt. That is a real blessing because it has opened our eyes and hearts to adoption before having to deal with infertility. I DO believe everything happens for a reason. Maybe we were led to adopt the first time because that was God's ultimate path for us. Or, maybe we will get a miracle natural pregnancy out of the blue (with our luck that will be when I am like 50...hahaa). You just never know. The exciting part is to turn the page and find out what is in store for us. It has never been boring. :)


----------



## MySillyGirls

And, while waiting for this new chapter, I think I will indulge this weekend in Santa Margherita Pinot Grigio, sushi and another hot hot bubble bath.:thumbup: 

Seriously though, hopefully I am the one statistically unlucky one on this thread. I'd love nothing more than to see bfps from all of you. That is why I am sticking around for another few weeks. doodar is good to go, now, we need the rest of you gals to shine a little light on my day :)


----------



## MySillyGirls

Kat, 6dp3dt is too early. As a serious poas-aholic, I would even admit to that..


----------



## Lolly1985

But this is what i'm talking about MSG, the fact you are staying around and truely willing everyone on. I think I would be too selfish and want to hide away. And I just love your adoption story. My dream is to have my own one and then adopt. But if my BFP doesn't happen adoption is the natural next step for me. I think it must be a hard but ultimately wonderful experience. Maybe all things do happen for a reason, maybe life is already pre planned, who knows, I need yor attitude! :flower:

xxxxxxxxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## Doodar

Evening girls!!

Woah so much activity on here!! it's fab!! Thanks for all the Congrats!!
Went back to work today and had to try really hard to keep the stress in check, came home and I now have cramping grrrr!! I'm just resting now and trying to take it easy. If the cramping continues I might just go on the sick because every move I made today just played on my mind!! Anyway here is todays test. I did this around 7pm this evening and to be honest had quite a bit of water to drink beforehand. Do you think the line looks darker than yesterdays? I am just so worried that this is going to go horribly wrong.


----------



## MySillyGirls

Lolly, you have plenty of time to get your BFP! Then, go on to adopt if that is your calling. :) Having done both, I have decided the adoption of my girl was easier than IVF so don't underestimate your strength. ;)

Doodar, I have heard that the line on a FRER doesn't necessarily darken daily? Hugs!


----------



## wrightywales

doodar been sat here looking at both FRER pics switching pages lol and would say that it is darker and the line looks more prominent

have everything crossed hun xxxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks for the PMA, Lolly! I really need it :hugs:. Sorry you felt rough after the injections, hun. They're such a right bother, aren't they :wacko:

MSG....the hot bubble bath and cocktail sound :thumbup:. I know you will surely get your forever baby. You're such a wonderful person and you WILL get your blessing.

Kat....stay away from those sticks for a few days. Next time you test, it will hopefully be a :bfp:

Silarose....how are you doing hun?

Wrighty.....good luck with the 5 day transfer hun. Keep us posted!!!

Awww, so sorry Angie. So sorry you've been ill. I can imagine how annoying it must be to wait even longer. But its better to be in 100% health. Wishing you a lovely :bfp: when you try again.

Nothing much on my end.....had my 4th shot last night. Gosh, down regging is a real yawn!


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

just a quick post from me for now. my clinic phoned me up this morning and i spoke to the head of embryology. she said she didnt see why i couldnt have 5 day transfer as i have plenty of embryos but she did say depending on how they grow it might turn into a 3 day transfer. they will take 10 embryos out (gonna try and get them to take more out) leave them til day 3 then check them if the are still going strong then they will leave them to day 5. im sooooooo excited now so cant wait. 

had another negative test this morning so think i will ov tomorrow so transfer will be if 3 day monday if 5 day wednesday :happydance::happydance: 

good luck ladies :dust::dust:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

That's awesome, Wrighty :happydance:

Doodar....only just saw your earlier post. The line is still there hun....no need to worry :hugs:. When is your official beta?


----------



## FNJ

Hi, I'm new on here, and have started my 3rd lot of ICSI last sunday! This is our final go for free so our fingers and well and truly crossed. We have had 3 MC previously over the 7 years we have been trying so this may be last chance salloon for us!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Welcome FNJ!! So sorry you've been through a lot :hugs:. We're all here to cheer each on as we shake off past failures and try again. Good luck with Round 3 hun! Are you on the long or short protocol?


----------



## FNJ

Thank you! What is a long or short term protocol. ?


----------



## Isi Buttercup

FNJ said:


> Thank you! What is a long or short term protocol. ?


The long protocol is if you down regulate before stimming, while the short is if you just go straight to stimming.


----------



## Doodar

Hi girls,

Just read through my last post lol it doesnt even make sense lol I was very tired!! I'll go back and correct it now. This laptop doesn't help it jumps to different lines when I'm typing.

Wrighty thats fab news can't wait for you to be pupo :happydance:

Isi bet you'll be having EC before you know it :hugs:

:hugs: and :dust: to everyone else.

Welcome to the thread FNJ these girls are fab and we'll be here for you every step of the way.

AFM woke up to spotting this morning and have had cramps all day that seem to be getting stronger. I still have the spotting now. Not looking good is it. My PMA is seriously gone out of the window. I'm sure its stress at work that causes it. Exactly the same thing happened when I went back to work last time.


----------



## silarose28

Hiya everyone

Sorry haven't posted for a couple days. been having bit of a nightmare (see below).

Doodah - that line looks strong to me honey. Cramps and spotting can happen during implantation and can be completely normal. That said, I know how scared you must be feeling. Take some time off sick and put your feet up hun - you deserve it!!! Rooting for you all the way.

MSG - good to hear from you. Good luck on your adoption journey.

Kat - how are you getting on hun? I have been trying not to test but failing miserably (see below)!

Angiemon - hope you feel better soon and good luck for FET next cycle.

Isi - those drugs do nothing for PMA! Good job we only have to take them for a short while. Good luck honey.

Lolly - hope you are feeling better after your injections.

Wrighty - not long now! 10 embies wow! Can't quite believe how many frosties you have - what a good sign! Good luck hun.

ENJ - welcome and good luck with your cycle.

AFM - I am having a really crappy time. I caved in yesterday (6dp3dt) and tested with an FRER. I wasn't 100% sure but I thought I could see a line in the 3 minutes time limit, but it was so faint you could only see it in certain lights. However, after a few hours the line got darker (this always seems to happen when I use an FRER). I was excited but then remembered that I had only done my 10000 trigger shot at 9pm the Sat before last (10.5 days ago). Also I think I injected a bit too much - more like 11,000.

Anyway, I tested this morning (7dp3dt - 11.5 days after I injected the trigger). There was a good line within the 3 mins and after a couple of hours this was clearly darker than the FRER from the day before. BUT - this was FMU which could have made all the difference. 

Anyway - I tested again at 5pm today (same time as yesterday)and there is a line which came up within 3 min and is almost identical to the line from the test I did yesterday at 5pm. It is a little lighter, but the one from yesterday has had time to get darker and he one from this afternoon hasn't. However, I seriously think I have been getting false positives. I'm a bit disappointed as I have been having so many symptoms. My appetite has been minimal over the last few days (really unusual for me - I normally eat like a horse and only really lose my appetite if I am ill - though i lost it before I found out I was preggo last cycle). Also I have been getting really wierd heavy feelings in my lower abdomen. However these feelings do tend to increase when I have eaten or when I need the loo so are poss just my bowels (I have problems with my bowels anyway). Though I must say that these feelings have been pretty different - though I could be imagining that. I'm just thinking back to all of the times that I was absolutely sure I was pregnant and wasn't. Could be the same thing!

Pllleeease could you share your trigger experiences with me?! Would the trigger really hang around this long (11.5 days?) I read that hsg halves every day so it should be below 5 by now?! Would an FRER pik that up? I always thought I had a fast metabolism but maybe not. Arghhhh!! These things are sent to try us. Haven't told anyone about this (not even dh) as don't want to raise then dash his hopes. Thanks ladies xxxxx
](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)


----------



## MySillyGirls

Sila, there is no way it is the trigger and 6dp3dt is about the earliest to get any type of faint positive (from my research). Therefore, I believe you are preggo!!!


----------



## MySillyGirls

Also, as a side note, I started with FRERs on 6dp3dt and they were all stark white. Not a hint of any kind of line.

Doodar, I know it is hard, but I wouldn't worry. Cramps and spotting are soo normal. My neighbor had implantation spotting (with twins) post ivf so heavy she thought she was starting af


----------



## silarose28

MySillyGirls said:


> Sila, there is no way it is the trigger and 6dp3dt is about the earliest to get any type of faint positive (from my research). Therefore, I believe you are preggo!!!

Thanks for responding MSG. Did you do a 10000 or a 5000 trigger? I soooo hope you are right but I'm nervous as the line on the test from this afternoon is ever so slightly fainter than the one from yesterday afternoon. I'll test tomorrow am and see.

Hope you are ok honey. It's lovely that you are so supportive after having such a hard time - much appreciated. You know that we are here for you too hun. xxxx


----------



## MySillyGirls

Thanks, Sila, for the kind words :)

I did a 10000 trigger. Both ivfs. And, never a line with FRER at 6dp3dt


----------



## Kat_F

Hi all :)

Sila sounds like a BFP to me I wouldn't worry, just wait until your beta, a line is a line..

Doodar your line looked darker on the second pic but really, those tests don't always show concentration of your HCG they just show a yes or no.

Well I POAS yesterday twice both [email protected] This morning with FMU (like you are supposed to) I [email protected] and I got my VVVFP(It really can't qualify as a BFP and looking at the photos I took of the test they are too light to even post if that's possible!)... But it is there... so I will probably POAS tomorrow and look for another line... I burst into tears as I had been sure I was not going to have any luck this time with an embie that was two days younger. My DH tells me to keep it in perspective, we had lines last time. He is right. But I'm still glad to see that line. Phew this is tough.

ENJ - Welcome! Sorry you had such a bad run but all the best for this go and we hope to hear all about it

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## silarose28

hi everone

Kat - don't discount that line! Last time at 6dp5dt (11dpo) and I didn't get a line until about 12 hours after I had done the test. At 12dpo I got a bfp. Hold in there honey.

Bugger - I tested again this morning (8dp3dt) and I got a line, but fainter than yesterdays morning test. :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:My lines are defo getting fainter. I'm sure it's the trigger shot still hanging around - would you believe it - it's 12.5 days since I took the shot???!!!!! It was defo out of my system at this point last time. I'm a bit gutted - have had no sleep over the last few nights because of all this!!!

Think my symptoms might be linked to a bit of mild ohss as I got a kind of pulling on my left side yesterday - similar to my ovary sensation when I am stimming. I know it is less comfortable to eat when you have ohss and maybe that is what has been happening to me?!


----------



## silarose28

Keep staring at my tests lol! Still lighter but not a lot in it! Will just have to test tomorrow morning argh!!! Can't concentrate on anything else!!!!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

:hi: lovely ladies!!!

Doodar, will be praying that your spotting is nothing to worry about. Please take some more time off work and rest, hun. Please keep us updated :hugs:

Silarose....sounds like a :bfp: to me :D!! Are you having any official beta?

Kat....told you it was too soon at 6dp3dt :happydance:. So so keeping everything crossed for even stronger lines tomorrow. Are you having a blood test soon?

MSG.....thanks for all your support hun. You're a star! :hugs:

Wrighty.....enjoy your last weekend before being PUPO :happydance:. Do you know if it will be 3-day or 5-day transfer?

Lolly.....hope you're doing great hun. Just about 2 weeks to go :happydance:

Angiemon....hope you're feeling better dearie.

AFM....nothing much to report. 5th shot last night....body finally started revolting.... nipples and underarms were pinching and I just felt generally blah all day! I think, rather than climb the walls for time creeping by, I'll just try not to think about it until stimming starts.


----------



## Kat_F

Sila couldn't possibly still be the trigger, trigger is usually gone in 10 days.... HTPs don't measure concentration so well lovey so long as there is a line there you are ok xo

Isi I have beta on Monday... I POAS again this arvo and still very very light I wonder if I imagined it... I think I will save my last test for Sunday morning FMU. By then if my HCG is doubling my beta should be about 62.

This site is excellent for what concentration you should be at:

https://www.betabase.info/showBasicChart.php?type=Single


----------



## Doodar

Hay girls just a quick one, I'm on my lunch hour!

Sila just want to say it defo won't be the trigger. It takes 10 days for trigger to leave the system about 1000 per day, so they say. I find that my lines are a lot lighter when I test with FMU. I find that testing early evening gives a darker line for me. I googled it and it seems its quite common, it happens to a lot of people. So FMU doesn't always give the best line. Sounds like a BFP to me though!! Can't wait for you to test again.

Kat Good luck I can't wait for you too test again. It's all so exciting.

Love to the rest of you lovely ladies.

AFM still spotting but the cramps have died down. I guess if its goin to happen then there is nothing I can do to stop it. My clinic don't do betas as routine but think I'm going to ask them to because I can't go on for two weeks like this. It's OTD for me tomorrow so I will phone clinic in the morning, hopefully they will let me come down tomorrow.

Speak later girls x


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

Doodar - praying its just little embie(s) making themselves well and truly comfy in there. try and take things easy hun xxx

Silarose i doubt its the trigger shot now hun .i was told it takes 10 day for it to be out your system so hope that line gets darker xxx

Kat - hope you line gets darker too hun xxx

Isi - we are aiming for 5 day but will have to wait till sunday to find out. hows you down regging going hun? xxx

MSG - how are you hun ? xxx

woohoo im ovulating rang hspital 9 am this morning and they only just got back to me :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: anyway embryos are getting thawed on sunday and we are aiming for a 5 day transfer but they have pencilled me in for both tuesday and thursday. so i will have a call first thing sunday for them to be thawed then will have another after telling me how many survived and when transfer will be. they said they want at least 8 left to go for 5 day. really do hope its on thursday :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

sorry to everyone ive missed. good luck to you all :dust::dust::dust: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: xxxx


----------



## silarose28

Hiya everyone

I have just done a test that is stronger than this morning and last night! OMG this could be a BFP!!!!!


----------



## wrightywales

silarose28 said:


> Hiya everyone
> 
> I have just done a test that is stronger than this morning and last night! OMG this could be a BFP!!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Doodar

Woohoo!! Wrighty bet you can't wait. All systems go now.:happydance:

OMG!! Sila I'm so pleased for you :happydance::happydance::happydance:

AFM Spotting has stopped so hopefully it was implantation, no cramping!! either. Just tested again, day before my OTD and still have a strong line, the test line actually came up before the control line! so think its defo a BFP!! gonna try and stop stressing now!! still gonna ask for betas though!

I'm not sure if you girls want to see but here is todays test!!


----------



## wrightywales

Doodar said:


> Woohoo!! Wrighty bet you can't wait. All systems go now.:happydance:
> 
> OMG!! Sila I'm so pleased for you :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> AFM Spotting has stopped so hopefully it was implantation, no cramping!! either. Just tested again, day before my OTD and still have a strong line, the test line actually came up before the control line! so think its defo a BFP!! gonna try and stop stressing now!! still gonna ask for betas though!
> 
> I'm not sure if you girls want to see but here is todays test!!

i cant hun im so excited will be more so if i have the 5 day transfer and im so excited to see that test nice lines hun :happydance::happydance::happydance: xx


----------



## annmc30

well i went to the clinic 2day ive lost my weight and i start my sniff on tuesday


----------



## silarose28

Hiya everyone

Isi - how long now before stimming? I'm sure you'll feel better then. Every part of ivf is so agonising - waiting/injecting/ec/et/waiting. I have always been so relieved to get to the end of one part, only to remember how awful the next bit it! Hope time flies for you.

Kat - those lines sound promising. I'm sure you'll get something stronger when you test next.

Doodah - wow! What a good line. Looks strong from here. So glad the spotting has stopped. Sounds like your little ones are nestling in so that they are nice and comfy.

Wrighty - yay you are getting going!! Fx'd for your Thur transfer.

Hi everyone else - any news?

AFM - the test from this evening is actually stronger than all of the other tests yay! You ladies were right it's not the trigger!!! It's all sinking in at the moment.xxxxx


----------



## wrightywales

annmc30 said:


> well i went to the clinic 2day ive lost my weight and i start my sniff on tuesday

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: thats great hun good luck xx


----------



## silarose28

hello annmc and good luck x


----------



## Kat_F

Wrighty how exciting!!!!!!! 

I test last night, same again, line is there but only just see it.
Again, this morning with FMU but the control AND the test line are light so it's a dodgy test (argh)... I think I'll give up lol. Only one more day until I get official numbers and I have no tests left.

Doodar I'm sure it's ok... how do you feel about twins? lol...... That line is VERY dark for only 9dp3dt!!!!


----------



## Kat_F

Today's FMU test - darker than yesterday... :cloud9: my little embie has survived
 



Attached Files:







12dp3dtBFP.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 32


----------



## Doodar

Congrats Kat :happydance::happydance: defo a BFP!!!

Annmc good luck with starting treatment!!


----------



## silarose28

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

Excellent news Kat!!!!!!


----------



## Helen76

silarose28 said:


> Hiya everyone
> 
> Isi - how long now before stimming? I'm sure you'll feel better then. Every part of ivf is so agonising - waiting/injecting/ec/et/waiting. I have always been so relieved to get to the end of one part, only to remember how awful the next bit it! Hope time flies for you.
> 
> Kat - those lines sound promising. I'm sure you'll get something stronger when you test next.
> 
> Doodah - wow! What a good line. Looks strong from here. So glad the spotting has stopped. Sounds like your little ones are nestling in so that they are nice and comfy.
> 
> Wrighty - yay you are getting going!! Fx'd for your Thur transfer.
> 
> Hi everyone else - any news?
> 
> AFM - the test from this evening is actually stronger than all of the other tests yay! You ladies were right it's not the trigger!!! It's all sinking in at the moment.xxxxx

Sila - just seen your news, that is just fantastic!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

I am so pleased for you, woo hoo!!!

H xx


----------



## annmc30

wrightywales said:


> annmc30 said:
> 
> 
> well i went to the clinic 2day ive lost my weight and i start my sniff on tuesday
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: thats great hun good luck xxClick to expand...

thnx hun hows things with u?


----------



## silarose28

helenttc said:


> silarose28 said:
> 
> 
> Hiya everyone
> 
> Isi - how long now before stimming? I'm sure you'll feel better then. Every part of ivf is so agonising - waiting/injecting/ec/et/waiting. I have always been so relieved to get to the end of one part, only to remember how awful the next bit it! Hope time flies for you.
> 
> Kat - those lines sound promising. I'm sure you'll get something stronger when you test next.
> 
> Doodah - wow! What a good line. Looks strong from here. So glad the spotting has stopped. Sounds like your little ones are nestling in so that they are nice and comfy.
> 
> Wrighty - yay you are getting going!! Fx'd for your Thur transfer.
> 
> Hi everyone else - any news?
> 
> AFM - the test from this evening is actually stronger than all of the other tests yay! You ladies were right it's not the trigger!!! It's all sinking in at the moment.xxxxx
> 
> Sila - just seen your news, that is just fantastic!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I am so pleased for you, woo hoo!!!
> 
> H xxClick to expand...


Thanks Helen.


How are you hun? xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Helen76

I'm okay Sila, still just waiting for my lap and dye. All I seem to do is wait!!!

So chuffed for you, hopefully all of us on the Support thread wll be graduating to Gen Pregnancy soon :)

Have a fab weekend!

H xx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

I'm so so thrilled and excited for you Doodar, Kat and Silarose :hugs:. That is so awesome!!! Can't wait to update the front page with all these lovely :bfp:s. Congrats my darlings! Wishing you beautiful, wonderful and healthy pregnancies!

Doodar, so glad the spotting stopped. I have a feeling its tweenies for you :winkwink: 

Silarose, I also suspect twinnies for you with your super dark lines! So happy for you babe. 

Kat, I'm so glad your little embie made it :hugs:. Congrats hun!

Wrighty, good luck this week. This is turning out to be a very lucky thread! Can't wait for you to get your :bfp: 

Welcome and good luck annmc! Wishing you all the best love!

Hi Lolly & Angie!

MSG, hope you're having a great weekend!

Not much from me. Just running weekend errands. Can't wait for time to just go quickly already. I really pray it works for me. I'm beginning to blame everything on my not having a baby. Some young girls at work are sometimes rude to me and I always think if I had a kid.....Silly, I know. I just pray it works. 

Have a great weekend ladies! Can't wait to update the front page :happydance:. Using my phone and its a nightmare trying from it :wacko: 

:hug:


----------



## MrsF

I hope nobody minds me popping in, i don't want to cause any upset or offence.

there are so many familiar faces on this thread who supported me, and i want to wish you all the biggest dose of babydust :hugs: thinking of you ladies x x x

much love and support x x x


----------



## Doodar

Afternoon Ladies,

:hi: Been to clinic this morning for beta's. Nurse was really off with me. My clinic don't do beta's and I had to beg them. Anyway she was so abrupt, she said beta's don't really prove anything other than you have hcg in your blood it wont stop you having miscarriage, blah blah blah! and if i got a positive on a pregnancy test, that I should just accept it as a positive. She just kept going on an on, said that the bloods could be inconclusive because I could still have the trigger shot in my system! I told her I didn't have a trigger shot because I had FET. Sheesh I think someone got out of the wrong side of bed.
Anyway my results are in, phoned through by the same nurse. They are 155 which she said she is happy with, but she won't repeat them in a couple a days and I have to wait for my scan now. Scan is scheduled for Fri 25th Feb. I feel like she has put a whole downer on it now. Feeling a bit sorry for myself. Been googling beta results, but it's driving me mad, they vary so much.

Hope you have a good weekend girls, Hubby is cooking for me tonight. Valentine's treat lol he never cooks, should be fun. I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks Mrs. F! Its much appreciated :hugs:. Can't believe you're 20 weeks already! We hope to join you soon :flower: 

That's awesome Doodar! Never mind the annoying nurse, you have an awesome beta :hugs:. You're officially preggo lady :D. Just make sure they monitor your progesterone carefully hun. Love love love your ticker :winkwink:


----------



## Kat_F

Isi xoxox praying for you xo

Doodar 155 is good hun! Check betabase, it has real data from real women... come on you've made it this far don't be down now... :)xo https://www.betabase.info/index.php

AFM I am off to see a friend from work who just had her baby last month. She and I were "trying" together and she has her baby and I had to go through IVF lol. How shitty is that! Oh well :) I'm very happy my embie made it this far and keep sending positive thoughts of "be strong" "keep growing" "burrow deep and take what you need"... sigh!!


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

well this has to be the luckiest thread ever im really hope to have some of that luck

congrats Doodar, Kat and Silarose :hug::hug: xxx

MrsF - thanks hun xxx

Isi - how are you hun when is your first scan? 

sorry to everyone i missed hope your all well xxxx

AFM - well i had a surprise call from the hospital today just to check i would be free for them to call in the morning. the embryologist said they will take 10 out see how they thaw then if they need to take more out they will they want at least 10 to try for blast only down side is they will only transfer 1 not the 2 i was hoping for :(


----------



## Kat_F

Wrighty - Sorry about only one, but how exciting it is all happening! Won't be long 'till your Pupo!!


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

hope your all having a relaxing sunday

had first phone call 8.20 this morning for me to give my permission for embies to be thawed. had second at 10.20 they took 11 out and 10 survived they will ring me tuesday to let me know how they are doing and when transfer will be its still on cards that it might be 3 day but she said if there a few still going strong by that day they will leave them till thursday. getting excited now not long to wait. if i have 3 day i can have 2 embies put bk but really do hope for a blast transfer even though it do only get the put bk xxx


----------



## Lolly1985

Hi everyone!

Massive congratulations to Sila, Doodar and Kat!!! I am so made up for you (and jealous :haha:) Wishing you happy healthy pregnancies and praying we can all join you girlies soon!!

Wrighty 10 out of 11 frosties surviving is a fantastic outcome! You must be chuffed and so excited! Good luck and hope you can get your 5dt! :thumbup:

Hi Isi, hope DR is going ok. How lon has it been now? Must be starting stimms soon enough :happydance:

MSG, hope you are ok lovely :hugs:

Hi to everyone else, hoping you are having good valentine weekend! :flower:

AFM... had up and down weekend. Couldn't stop crying yesterday getting all worked up about treatment. I'm getting very nervous after the hurt last time. Plus I start a new job around the same time and know that to walk in and say 'hi, i'm having IVF' will not go down well.... Then again I keep thinking if it works every single step of this journey and I feel I will never want for anything ever again. Its tough isn't it girls? Well, feeling better again today, DP is taking me out for a 'suprise' valentines meal tonight. We are double dating with friends. I say 'suprise' as they arranged it all over texts and he accidently read one out loud and gave it away!! But I don't know where we are going or anything so sure I will be a good night.

Lots of love, Lolly xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## silarose28

Hiya everyone

Helen - the waiting around is a killer! Have you got a date for your lap and dye yet? They usually do them within a few months don't they? Hope it's not much longer. Good luck hun.

Isi - when is your first scan before stims? Hope it's not to long for you either.

Doodah - that nurse sounds awful! Some clinics don't even accept hpt results and insist on bloods so I don't know what she was making such a fuss about! Honestly it's just not on being so negative because a patient wants a blood test for reassurance! I am going to ask my clinic for a blood test tomorrow. think they should understand that those of us who have been through all of this need reassurance!

Kat F - hope you enjoy seeing your friend. Keep up the visualisation - I'm sure it helps. I have the Zita West dvd with visualisation exercises and I'm sure it helps.

Lolly - hope you enjoy your Valentines meal. Good luck with your next cycle. I know the thought of treatment is awful but you are a strong lady and we are all here for you.

Wrighty - wow 10/11! That's brilliant! I hope you get your 5 day transfer - you have an excellent chance with those numbers!


AFM - I started to panic last night as my cramping just disappeared. I wasn't going to test today but went out and got another FRER as needed reassurance. I got a really good line - nearly as dark as the control and it isn't OTD until tomorrow. Much better than the lines I got last time. Feel much better now xxxxx


----------



## Doodar

Evening girls,

Kat thanks for that info it has put my mind at ease. Do you know what median hcg stands for? The first column says median hcg and just wondered what median means.

Wrighty wow :happydance: 10 out of 11 is fab. I think you will get your wish of a 5 day transfer, with numbers like that. I think its in the bag. Shame about them only doing single transfer though. If you really pushed for it would they not go for it?

Lolly good luck starting the new job. I know its hard hun but try not stress too much about it. You have to think of yourself. Hope you have a lovely 
evening tonight.

Sila my cramping has stopped too hun. Think its normal. Yay!!:happydance: for darker line. I got a darker line too today. Can't wait to see that 2-3 weeks on a clearblue, think only then will I start to relax a bit.

Isi how you doing hun :hugs: not long now. 

Love to everyone else.:hugs:


----------



## wrightywales

Doodar said:


> Evening girls,
> 
> Kat thanks for that info it has put my mind at ease. Do you know what median hcg stands for? The first column says median hcg and just wondered what median means.
> 
> Wrighty wow :happydance: 10 out of 11 is fab. I think you will get your wish of a 5 day transfer, with numbers like that. I think its in the bag. Shame about them only doing single transfer though. If you really pushed for it would they not go for it?
> 
> Lolly good luck starting the new job. I know its hard hun but try not stress too much about it. You have to think of yourself. Hope you have a lovely
> evening tonight.
> 
> Sila my cramping has stopped too hun. Think its normal. Yay!!:happydance: for darker line. I got a darker line too today. Can't wait to see that 2-3 weeks on a clearblue, think only then will I start to relax a bit.
> 
> Isi how you doing hun :hugs: not long now.
> 
> Love to everyone else.:hugs:

thanks hun. im not sure but i am going to try. i will see what the embryologist says when she rings on tuesday


----------



## Doodar

I think if thats what you have your heart set on, then defo push for it. I know when we went for ET and they initially thawed only one instead of two. I'm glad we waited for the second one to be thawed because I think we would have regretted not doing. Go with your heart hun x


----------



## angiemon

Congratulations to Silarose and Kat. Thats amazing - this really is turning into be a very lucky thread.

Wrighty - 10 out of 11 is brilliant. Good luck for a blasto transfer. Its a shame that they wont be two blastos back in but they've showed they good and strong embies.

I hope your doing okay Isi, thanks for your kind thoughts!!

Hope everyone else is okay. Me, im looking forward to getting back on the IVF train. 

My lovely DP has bought us tickets to see the wizard of oz in London next month for Valentines and ive just bought tickets for us to go and see Jamiroquai in April at the o2. Great to have things to look forward to

xxxx


----------



## wrightywales

angiemon said:


> Congratulations to Silarose and Kat. Thats amazing - this really is turning into be a very lucky thread.
> 
> Wrighty - 10 out of 11 is brilliant. Good luck for a blasto transfer. Its a shame that they wont be two blastos back in but they've showed they good and strong embies.
> 
> I hope your doing okay Isi, thanks for your kind thoughts!!
> 
> Hope everyone else is okay. Me, im looking forward to getting back on the IVF train.
> 
> My lovely DP has bought us tickets to see the wizard of oz in London next month for Valentines and ive just bought tickets for us to go and see Jamiroquai in April at the o2. Great to have things to look forward to
> 
> xxxx

well i was told only one by a nurse but am going to try for 2 when i speak to the embryologist on tuesday see what they say. i have been told by ladies at the same hospital as me that they can only advise they cant force me to have just 1 so really am hoping they say i can have 2 will just have to wait and see


----------



## Doodar

Angie I love the wizard of oz, you'll have a fab time. I wanted to go see Wicked for ages now,just never got round to it.

Wrighty can't wait for you to be pupo. It still hasn't sunk in for me yet,although the old :holly: are starting to hurt now especially when I turn over in bed. Ooooh can't believe I'm actually preggo.Still testing everyday. Here's todays test it's the darkest line I've ever ever ever had.:happydance:


----------



## wrightywales

woohoo best lines ever them hun :) woooooooohoooooooooooo so happy for you. i just hope i see them in a few week xxx


----------



## Kat_F

Doodar that line is really dark! How great!!!

Wrighty when I went for my transfer they said they were only doing one but if I wanted to make an issue of it and have both transferred, they would talk to the doctor. Not long now and your little embies are growing you must be excited... 

Sila glad your lines are still showing, it's funny isn't it how when we get a BFP we still don't believe it could be real unless it keeps showing each day....

AFM I had a horrible time seeing the girl from work, I was supposed to go with another friend but she was ill so it was just me and the one with the baby. I know she means well but a couple of things she said really hurt my feelings. I won't be seeing her again in a hurry.

I went for my HCG Beta blood test today :) They will ring later and tell me my numbers. I hope they are nice and high. If they are ok and next week ok also I will start thinking more seriously about being preg. If I get further than last time I'll start thinking about it. It's too hard at the moment to think about it.....

Doodar - Median beta is kind of like the average result. It means the middle result... so if the results were 10, 8, 8, *6*, 3, 2, 1 the median is 6 (the one that is in the middle).


----------



## silarose28

I'm still testing everyday too!

How do you post photos? x


----------



## silarose28

Think I managed to post it?!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0857.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## glitterqueen

Ladies
Have been keeping an eye on this thread as I am due to start iCSI in March but...........just got positive test on clearblue! Hope u don't mind me posting hear but I feel like I know some of you ladies and just hope with all my heart that this good luck rubs off. I already have one failed ivf behind me and know how hard it all is and you are the bravest ladies ever. Well done to all the BFP's and good luck to everyone else xxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi lovely ladies!! Really loving all these beautiful, super duper dark lines, Silarose and Doodar :happydance:. Congrats ladies.

Good luck with the results of the beta, Kat. Praying for a nice strong number for you. :hugs:

Congrats Glitterqueen!!! That's fantastic!

:yipee: for 10/11, Wrighty!!! Blowing you lots of :dust: for this week.

Sorry you've felt emotional, Lolly. It's normal with this our IVF business. Hope you have loads of fun today.

Your plans sound fab, Angie. I LOVE Jamiroquai!!!!!

MSG....how are you sweetie? Have you made any progress with the adoption plans? We miss you here :hugs:

Nothing much for me. Don't know when my next scan will be.....have to wait till my period starts...which might be any day now.

HAPPY VALENTINES DAY, everyone!!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## glitterqueen

Thanks Isi- I am so frightened- I miscarried on valentines day last year at 8 weeks but am so excited too. trying not to stress xx


----------



## Doodar

Sila woohoo!! fab lines :happydance:

Kat thanks for that. It makes me feel so much better. Good luck with your betas today hun. x

Glitterqueen Congratulations.:happydance:

Isi :hugs:

Wrighty think you will defo be seeing lines like that hun.:thumbup:

AFM tiny bit of cramping but nothing major. My boobs don't hurt as much as they did yesterday. It drives you crazy. You just over analize every little thing. I think I'm going mad. I carry my test about with me and look at it like every 5 minutes and when I can't carry it about I look at pictures on my mobile of it constantly. I'm sure it's not normal. LOL


----------



## Kat_F

Doodar I know how you feel. I had my test today and my HCG is 82 which is ok for this stage and much higher than last time when I had my chemical.

I thought the 2ww was bad, I think this week waiting to see a good result next monday will be just as bad!!


----------



## Doodar

It's definately worse than the 2ww. Each stage brings with it a new worry. I'm so trying to keep up the PMA hence the ticker. I'm happy now I've seen my lines getting darker. Can't wait to see that 2-3 weeks on clearblue digital though. :thumbup: Good betas hun are you having them repeated? My clinic won't repeat mine. Thinking of asking my GP to do some, although by the time I get results back from them, I will prob be due scan anyway.


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies 

Happy Valentine's Day Ladies 

glitterqueen - congrats hun take things easy xxxx

Silarose - lovely lines hun so happy for you :happydance::happydance: xxxx

Doodar - still loving them lines :happydance::happydance: xxxx

Kat - nice numbers hun :happydance::happydance: xxxx

AFM - thanks ladies :). well i didnt sleep very well last night. im so nervous about the phonecall tomorrow. hope my lovely little embies are all still growing nicely. ive just finished cleaning my whole house just in case i do have to go tomorrow well that and trying to keep myself busy so i dont think about it so im now prepared for what ever happens. even though im nervous about the call im so excited to be PUPO :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## glitterqueen

Doodar- if u r not normal then neither am I!!! I am exactly the same so frightened.
Wrighty good luck hun really hope it all goes well xxx


----------



## MySillyGirls

Congrats, girls!!! I am soo glad you got your BFPs. I am stepping away from BNB now. (well, Isi, I will pop back in to check on you and Lolly :) ) 

Thanks so much for all your great support. I wish you all a healthy and happy pregnancy. Enjoy this time and try not to worry. Hugs!


----------



## annmc30

congrats 2 every1 on there bfp, go wrighty ul b pupo soon, well i start my sniff 2mor morning at 8:30am i carnt wait but gona b very nervous after what happened last yr


----------



## wrightywales

MSG - i wil be sad to not see you around here but maybe a break is what you need. i had a month or so after my last FET and did me good. good luck hun in whatever you do xxxx

Ann - thanks hun good luck with starting sniffing tomorrow xx


----------



## Lolly1985

MySillyGirls, you will be missed but I understand. And I know I will be doing the same if I don't get my BFP this cycle. It would just be too hard. I wish you all the luck in the world on your continued journey and thank you for all your support. Also thank you for checking on me and Isi, you are a lovely lady.

Lolly xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## angiemon

Wrighty - If you can try and push for 2. I only had 1 transferred on the clinic recommendation. They said 2 would be a too strong a possibility of twins so I took their advice and now i am kind of wondering what if (only now and then) but i would def try and go for 2 next time if i can. Good luck tomorrow :thumbup:

Doodar - Yes wizard of oz is one of my all time favourite films so i cant wait...ive seen Wicked, its wicked :haha:
Your line is so dark now, it must be brilliant to see and no wonder your :holly: are hurting jumping up and down like that :fool: I hope i get to see lines like that soon.........................

Kat, sorry to hear about your meeting with your friend. People can be so inconsiderate. I hope your feeling better now....

Sila -:yipee: Excellent news...

Congratulations Glitter queen bet your so happy :happydance:

HI Isi - Ive wanted to see Jamiroquai for ages, i did meet him once at a full moon party in Thailand which was mad but I cant wait to see them in concert performing!! I have found whilst doing IvF I seem to have avoided making any plans in case of this and in case of that so I thought what the hell, i cant stop living for it!!! I hope you are okay and your AF starts soon. Do you then start your stims?? Sorry are you doing Long or short? When is your approx date for EC?

Hope your doing okay Lolly!

MSG-hope your okay, ill miss seeing your little doggy avatar and your supportive posts. Hope to hear you back soonxxxxxx

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Doodar

MSG I wish you tons of luck for whatever future path your life takes you. You deserve all your dreams to come true. Thanks for all the support you have given me hun. :hugs:

Ann good luck with sniffing.:thumbup:

Wrighty I can't wait for your phone call tomorrow :happydance:

Angie when are you due to start hun?

Hi to everyone else.

AFM I've gone into major meltdown mode!! I just can't hack it. It's just hit me and I realised that this could all go terribly wrong. I am so so scared that I'm going to miscarry again. My boobs have stopped hurting today and I just don't feel pregnant. I have no symptoms at all. I've just ordered some more frer. I need to see those lines for reassurance. I don't know whether this is why I am panicing because I have run out of tests and I haven't tested tonight. I must have spent a fortune on tests but like I said to hubby, when you've spent thousands on treatment then what is a few more pounds for peace of mind. God why is this so hard. I wish I could take something to knock me out until we have scan or hibernate or something. I just can't stand the wait. I am so sorry to be so negative. Someone give me a slap!! I should be so happy.


----------



## wrightywales

angie - i am going to try for 2. going to speak to the embryologist tomorrow when they phone and try my damned hardest to get what i want well that is if i have a blast transfer as if its a 3 day they have said they will transfer 2. bit backwards i think.

Doodar - so am i hun been getting really bad butterflies from being so nervous but yet so excited at the same time very strange lol


----------



## Kat_F

Best of luck Wrighty!!! How exciting!!!! 

Doodar you will be fine - seriously our fate is mapped out so you will just have to put your fear in the hands of the angels and God (sorry to be churchy). Just think whatever happens it is what is meant to be and at the moment you are preggars so enjoy it and think to yourself "what will be, will be".... Stress is not good for your growing embies lovey... won't be long till you have your scan and they will tell you that you are having twins (those lines are soooo dark) I truly believe you will be ok this time xox

I get my beta repeated next Monday. On Thursday I'll buy some of the digitals to see how my HCG is progressing but today marks the day when I am officially 4 weeks pregnant... (yay!) only 8 weeks to go until I can start telling people how exciting I hope I get that far....


----------



## wrightywales

Good Morning Laides 

just a quick post for now as im absolutely shattered only had 2 hours sleep hubby has kindly said i can go bk to bed for couple hours to get a bit more. had my phone call 8 out the 10 are still going strong perfect 8 cell embies is what she said so blast transfer it is at 2.45 thursday :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: and even better i can have 2 transfered as ive already had 3 transfers without pregnancy lasting :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

good luck to everyone else. i promise i will be back on later need more sleep lol well after ive posted on all my other threads xxx


----------



## annmc30

thats great news wrighty gdluck for thursday x


----------



## Isi Buttercup

That's great news, Wrighty :happydance:. So you'll have some beautiful blasts transferred in only 2 sleeps :yipee:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

MSG, we'll miss you hun. But totally understand. Take all the time you need. Wishing you all the luck in the world :hugs:


----------



## Doodar

Woohoo!! Wrighty Fab news!!:happydance:

My PMA is back, look what I got today :happydance::happydance: It is such a relief to see that 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

That's awesome Doodar :happydance:


----------



## Kat_F

Best of luck Wrighty that is excellent news about your embies and upcoming transfer...

Doodar nice numbers :)


----------



## silarose28

Hiya everyone! 

Just a quickie as am exhausted!

MSG - will miss you hun. Wishing you all the best for your adoption. Look after yourself xxx

Wrigthy and Doodah - fab news!!!!
Need sleep so will catch up with you all tomorrow xxx


----------



## wrightywales

thansk ladies i really cant wait im so excited 

Doodar thats great hun :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Kat_F

:cloud9::headspin:\\:D/

Correct! I am 2 weeks and two days since conception! My HCG must be correct today!!!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

:yipee: Kat, that is fantastic!!!!!


----------



## wrightywales

Kat them lines are great hun :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## silarose28

Oh guys I am soooooo worried I can't stop crying.

My clearblue digi is only saying 1-2 weeks pregnant. My OTD was Mon and I should be 2-3 weeks by now (I am 2 weeks 2 days pregnant) . I'm so scared of another chemical. I didn't use FMU - I just did the test now - but that usually doesn't affect my tests much.

I did tests with an FRER this morning with FMU and the line was darker than the line on Mon - not darker than the control though. I'm so scared!!! I wish I'd never used the damn thing now! How accurate are they?


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi Silarose. I don't think you should worry, especially since your lines are so strong still. When is your scan?


----------



## silarose28

Oh Isi - I can't stop crying. I know it probably seems crazy for me to react like this - but I am so cared of another chemical I can't bear it!

I have read the instructions and they say that for an accurate conception indicator you must use FMU which I didn't so I'm hoping that has influenced it.

Here is my FRER from this morning - does it look ok? It is darker than Mondays.

I don't get a scan until 10th March and my clinic won't do a beta for me. I have a drs appointment on Tue so possibly can get a beta then.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0863.jpg
File size: 9.7 KB
Views: 6









IMG_0860.jpg
File size: 9.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Awww sweety, try not to panic! You can repeat the digi test with your FMU tomorrow. Your lines are nice and dark so hopefully everything's perfect. Go to bed lovey! Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## Please

Hi silarose - I'm sorry ur so upset, I went searching on Dr google and found lots of women that this happened too... who all went on to have a healthy pregnancy/baby. The feedback seems to be these tests work on estimates and averages so not always accurate. I just wanted to try and reassure u that I'm sure all is well, but I understand ur concern. Wishing u all the best.


----------



## silarose28

Thanks girls. This whole process has turned me into a stressed out nutter! I will test with a digi again tomorrow with FMU and see what happens.


----------



## Lolly1985

Oh Sila, I'm sorry you feel that way. Please and Isi seem to have given you good advice that I would totally agree with. I won't say try not to worry as of course anyone naturally would after all we have been/are going through. I just wanted to say that tomorrows another day and i'm sure you will have some good news. Love to you xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## silarose28

Thanks Lolly x


----------



## Doodar

Sila I was the same the other night hun. I went into complete meltdown. I know exactly how you feel. I wouldn't take too much notice of the conception indicator, they can be misleading and a lot of ladies have problems with them. Those lines look fab hun :thumbup:. I won't tell you not to worry because it's impossible not too. I tested again tonight and my line is lighter than yesterdays so I'm panicing too. I just hope tomorrows is a different story. I would leave the digi a few days hun and then try again. I know your 2 weeks and 2 days so the 1-2 weeks on the indicator is still right hun its just your in the 2 week bracket.:hugs:


----------



## Kat_F

Sila, your lines are so dark hun... Those conception indicators are an estimate... can you go for a beta?
It's weird how you guys don't get betas... Thinking of you hun hope everything is ok I'm sure it is xoxox


----------



## silarose28

Hi everyone 

Thanks so much for your support . I tested again using fmu and got 2-3 weeks yay ! Such a relief ! Lesson - never use the conception indicator without fmu ! I'm so glad I have you ladies to talk to as nobody here treats me like I am crazy ! I'm sure dh thinks I am mad (though he does his best to help)and I daren't share with my friends . When I think about it I did drink a lot of water yesterday for my constipation which probably influenced it !

Doodah - my lines went lighter a few days ago but then got darker again . Different batches of test come up differently and sometimes urine is more or less concentrated . Ive read everywhere its normal for lines to fluctuate . I know how you feel though hun - it's such a worrying time!


----------



## Lolly1985

:happydance::happydance: Sila!!! You must be very relieved and we are all so happy that so far so very good!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

That's great news Sila :hugs: :hugs:

Told you not to worry :flower:


----------



## Doodar

Morning Girls,

Sila Congrats on 2-3 weeks :happydance:

Kat congrats on your 2-3 weeks too :happydance:

I tested this morning twice!! and both tests the line was barely visible almost a negative. I can't believe this is happening. How can I have got a 2-3 weeks the night before and then drop to practically nothing. I'm stressing so much. I'm off out to buy more tests later. I just can't stand it.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Doodar hun....you know how all these tests can be. Try not to worry :hugs:

Gosh, I don't know how you ladies in the UK cope without betas. These tests can make you go nuts!!!!! 

As for me, period started yesterday.....so off to see the Doctor tomorrow :happydance:. Guessing I'll be stimming from next week. Okay....now I'm getting excited :D


----------



## Kat_F

Yay Isi!! Won't be long now till PUPO!!!

Sila glad your test sorted itself out... Doodar those lines are a pain, even if your HCG was going down it has a half life of 24-36 hours so could not drop overnight that much so i'm thinking it's the tests that are faulty...... good luck with retesting... 

I am not doing any more tests for the next couple of days I'm very happy with my 2-3week result from my last test lol I had to explain it DH a couple of times though. I'm not sure if he got it lol.

Am excited towards Monday and my next Beta yay!


----------



## Doodar

Tested again. Still hardly any line and the digital has gone down to 1-2 weeks. It took ages for the digital to come up with an answer too,like it was struggling to read the result. I'm guessing it's over. Can't believe this is happening again. I will test again later but its certainly not looking good. Just waiting to bleed now.


----------



## silarose28

Hi doodah . These tests are not reliable or accurate . I am starting to think they should be banned as they cause so much stress ! Is there any way you can have another beta done ? I'm praying everything will be ok for you honey xxx


----------



## silarose28

Posted twice as on my phone sorry !


----------



## Doodar

I think they are right hun. I tested with 3 frer and they all have a very faint line. I just don't understand it. I will contact the clinic see what they say, but think I need to have a good cry first.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Doodar, please please do not lose your PMA!!!! If there is a way you can get your beta done ASAP, please do that. These tests are just pure evil!!! Honey, don't give up yet. We're all rooting for you and your LO!!!

:hug:


----------



## silarose28

Don't give up Doodah. I was using FRER tests last week when they went lighter one day, and then darker again the next. I got 1-2 weeks on a digi last night but 2-3 weeks today. I know how worried you must be feeling but the more I use these tests the more I am realising what a bloody awful nightmare they are. Have you had any luck arranging a beta?

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kat_F

Doodar xoxox :hugs: It is so hard during this time when we have had failure before.. The tests are evil Doodar seriously they make you go :wacko:.... Thinking of you...


----------



## Doodar

Hi yeah I went for betas this afternoon, get results tomorrow!! I am not holding out much hope though. I can't stop crying.


----------



## Kat_F

Doodar said:


> Hi yeah I went for betas this afternoon, get results tomorrow!! I am not holding out much hope though. I can't stop crying.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Got everything crossed for you sweet xoxoxox


----------



## Doodar

Thanks Kat!!


----------



## silarose28

Doodah - good luck today:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Am praying all is well for you xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Praying everything goes well, Doodar :hugs:. Thinking of you!

Kat & Silarose, how are you lovely ladies doing?

How did it go, Wrighty? Bet you're PUPO now!

Lolly hun, any minute for you :hugs: 

Angie, hope you're better now!

MSG, miss you hun!

Annmc, how's the sniffing coming along?

I'm off to the hospital today. Will update you when I'm back. 

:hug:


----------



## Lolly1985

Praying for good news Doodar, take care hun, we are all thinking of you today :hugs:

Great news Isi, you will be PUPO before you know it!! Yay! :happydance:

Sila and Kat, I hope you are both well. This journey is so hard and seems like its only the beginning once you get that BFP. Good luck lovlies!

AFM.... I'm a bit numb at the moment!! Can't believe i'm starting DR in just over a week and here we go again. In between I start a new job (bad timing but the way life goes) Then wednesday I was told the nursery where I am working out my notice is closing due to lack of funding (its NHS!!) so yesterday had to deal with upset staff, crying parents, was awful. Its all a bit nuts....

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Doodar

It's over for me girls. Betas are back they dropped to 25. Just don't understand how they can drop so rapidly. Can't believe this has happened twice. Clinic will investigate now and run some tests to see why it keeps happening. Thank you for all your support and I wish you all the best of luck on the path to your dreams. x


----------



## Kat_F

xoxoxoxo Doodar xoxoxoxox :( :( :(


----------



## Isi Buttercup

I'm so so sorry, Doodar :nope:. So sorry. Sending you lots of :hugs:


----------



## silarose28

So sorry doodah . Sending you all my love and hugs xxxxxxxx


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hi, girls. Just checking in on you! 

Doodar, I am so so sad to read your update. You have a prayer coming from Chicago.


----------



## annmc30

so sorry to hear doodar, lsi ive got cold so its a bit tricky witht the snif at the minute as soon as i take it i start sneezing lol


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

hope your all well. sorry i forgot to post yesterday i was shattered when i got home.

Doodar - i am so very sorry hun. you and DH are in my thoughts :hug::hug: xxxxx

Silarose/Kat - congrats on 2-3 weeks and good luck with your scans in a few weeks time xxx

Isi - how are you hun? do you have your first scan date yet? xxx

AFM - well im PUPO with 2 embies. 1 was a perfect blastocyst just about to hatch looked like it had a big air bubble in it as the cells were preparing to brake out the egg and 1 just a little behind but you could see the start of the air bubble on the top edge. its not really an air bubble (thats just what it looked like lol)but just the embryo expanding to get out. test date is a week tomorrow 26th of feb cant wait. had a few little niggles today but putting it down an uncomfortable ET. xxxx


----------



## Lolly1985

Oh Doodar I am so so sorry hunny. You are in my thoughts :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lolly1985

:dust::dust::dust: Wrighty :dust::dust::dust:

Good Luck!! xxxxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thinking of you, Doodar hun. Sending you loads of :hug:

That's fantastic, Wrighty!!!!! Good luck hun!!!

So sorry about the cold, Ann. That must be tough with the sniffing. Hope it goes away :hugs:

I just got back from the hospital. My scan shows I'm fully down regged. Doc wanted to start stimming me right away :shock:, but because I have commitments (my best friend's wedding :dohh:) he decided I'll start on Wednesday. He says its fine to start later, as long as I keep down regging, so fingers crossed. Wow....getting more real to me now!!!!


----------



## silarose28

Hi everyone

Doodah - haven't stopped thinking about you all day. Hope you are getting some much needed tlc from those around you. Look after yourself hun.

Lolly - not long now before DR. Work sounds like it was stressful today. Good that you have another job to go to though. Good luck for your next cycle.

Wrighty - sounds like things went well for you today. YAY you are a PUPO - congrats hun!

Isi - hope you enjoy your friends wedding. Not long until you are also a PUPO - exciting!

Annmc - hope your cold goes quickly.

Hi to everyone else too - any news?

AFM - I can't stop POAS!!! I did an FRER this afternoon and both the control and test lines are very slightly lighter than the one I did on Wed pm. Hoping it's just the dye is different in the tests so don't feel too worried. My test lines are nearly as dark, but not darker than the control. Is that normal? I'm going to test tomorrow am to finish off the tests that I have and then I am throwing them away! They are so addictive but cause so much stress!!! I hate them!! 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kat_F

Congrats Wrighty xoxox Niggly feelings are good! My boobs are feeling quite heavy these days and I'm not a big girl so it is weird!

Sila, step away from the tests! It's funny how we would kill to have any lines and when we do get lines we are constantly comparing them!

Isi how exciting not long till eggy growing begins!

Annemc not long till you start stimming also?

MSG nice to hear from you hope you are well xoxox

Doodar :( am thinking of you and I'm so sorry this happened xox


----------



## silarose28

Hiya

MSG - missed you last time. Hope you are well hun.

Kat - you're right and I am banning tests in my house now. Finished them off this morning and FRER test line is darker than Wed morning. In fact this is the first time test line is darker than control (I think?!). Got 2-3 weeks on my last digi too. As I feel reassured this is a good time for me to stop. Honestly - POAS is soooooo additctive. But it is doing me no good. The lines are usually darker, but sometimes have been a little lighter and it has stressed me out so much. Have spent hours staring at them which is just no good lol! I need to have other past-times in my life. DH has banned them now anyhow so NO MORE!!!





xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wishful think

So sorry Doodar, sending you lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## glitterqueen

so sorry Doodar xxx


----------



## glitterqueen

Well done wrighty PUPO Yeah xxxx


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies 

Doodar - thinking of you hun. xxx

Glitterqueen - how are you hun? xxx

MSG - how are you hun? xxx

Silarose - so glad your hubby has banned tests hun. they can stress you out more. i have 2 tests here and dont plan on buying anymore. (please dont quote me to that ;) lol) when is your scan? xxx

Isi - great news hun good luck with starting stimming on wednesday xxx

Lolly - not long now till you get started hun good luck xxx

Ann - hope you feel better soon hun xxx

Kat - i remember the sore boobs from my last BFP. well mine were more painful then sore as mine are very sensitive without being pregnant. they hurt loads so thats something im not looking forward to if i do get my BFP but if it means my dream is coming true then bring it on :). when is your scan hun? xxx

AFM - well woke at 6am with cramps and a sharp pain on my right side fingers crossed its a very good sign. the cramps seem to be coming and going and way to early for AF cramps so im taking things easy today and plan on doing nothing but relax might even put a face mask on and do my nails

:dust::dust: and good luck to all xxxxx


----------



## silarose28

Wrighty your symptoms sound really good ! You've got such a good chance with hatching blasts ! Good luck Hun . Rooting for you all the way ! When is otd ?

First scan for me is on 10 th march . Seems like ages away - can't wait !


----------



## wrightywales

silarose28 said:


> Wrighty your symptoms sound really good ! You've got such a good chance with hatching blasts ! Good luck Hun . Rooting for you all the way ! When is otd ?
> 
> First scan for me is on 10 th march . Seems like ages away - can't wait !

my otd is 1 week today the 26th so not long to wait. bet it seems ages away but will soon be here hun good luck :) xx


----------



## glitterqueen

Hey wrighty
sounds good I had really bad cramps and still cramping doc said its a goodm sign. I am really sick. absolutely no energy and boobs getting sore now plus peeing for britian but lovin it lol xx try every day to stay positive so afraid of m/c haven't moved off sofa all day hope u doin the same xx


----------



## looknomore

Hey everyone- I have not posted on the ivf thread, though have been lurking and stalking since there are so many familiar names from the oct thread. Am on the 2nd IVF after the lupron depot for 3 months finished. Had been off BnB for quite a while trying to come to terms with a failed IVF. It has been super tough for me and honestly speaking there is not much excitement for this one. Am currently in the 2ww and not trying to symptom spot as I can be quite obsessive.

Just wanted to drop in a line to all the PUPO ladies and the ones cycling or waiting for the IVF start.

Doodar- AM really very sorry to read of ur loss. I cant even imagine how devastating it would be. My prayers are with you.

Isi- Good luck cycling. Hope this is 2nd time lucky for u

Megg33k- So sorry for ur loss. When are u going ahead with round 2

Wrighty- Good luck! Things look good (fxed)

silarose, Glitterqueen and all the other pregnant ladies- Congratulations on ur BFP

I dont know if I will be posting much. Its just too hard.


----------



## Doodar

Thanks for thinking of me girls. I think the anger has set in now and I am determined not to let this beat me. I will get my dream in the end, through hell or high water I will get there. My main concern at the moment is that I am still not bleeding, as if it needs to be dragged out any longer. I'm back at clinic tues for more bloods and then we can book a review apt. I'm definately going to ask about immune testing, although last time the consultant did say he wouldn't test me until I had 3 miscarriages. I'm not happy with this, I can't go through this again. 

Love and :dust: to everyone. x


----------



## silarose28

Doodar said:


> Thanks for thinking of me girls. I think the anger has set in now and I am determined not to let this beat me. I will get my dream in the end, through hell or high water I will get there. My main concern at the moment is that I am still not bleeding, as if it needs to be dragged out any longer. I'm back at clinic tues for more bloods and then we can book a review apt. I'm definately going to ask about immune testing, although last time the consultant did say he wouldn't test me until I had 3 miscarriages. I'm not happy with this, I can't go through this again.
> 
> Love and :dust: to everyone. x

Hi Doodah - have been thinking of you. A doctor once told my friend who was going through IVF that she would have her baby as she was determined. I think this is true and that you will achieve your dream. Good luck at the doctors hun - I hope they are helpful. Look after yourself xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## silarose28

Hiya everyone

Wrighty - 26th is not far away!!! Good luck - like I said you have some excellent signs so things are looking promising!

Glitterqueen - I'm happy but scared out of my mind too! Last time I found out I was having a chemical on 21dpo as I took a test and the line was getting fainter. I am 21 dpo tomorrow so am a bit nervous at the mo. Not going to take a test though. I don't think any home test result will make me happy - I am just going to wait and see this time. Hope you are enjoying your rest - make the most of it hun!

Looknomore - good luck hun. The tww is truley awful and I hope time flies for you.

How is everyone else getting on?


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Good luck Looknomore! I remember you from the October thread. Praying this 2ww brings you a beautiful :bfp: 

Doodar hun, please insist on having them run those tests ASAP. Waiting for 3 miscarriages is definitely not ideal, in my opinion. Good luck with the review appointment sweetie. 

Kat, good luck with beta #2 today. Thinking of you!

Silarose, when is your next scan?

Wrighty, hey PUPO lady! How's the 2ww coming? Just days to test!!!

Ann, hope your cold is gone now. Any idea when you'll start stimming?

Lolly, a week till you start!!! Yay!!

Angie, hope you're great hun. 

MSG, how are you sweetie? How's the adoption process going?

Stimming around the corner for me! Can't believe its almost here! Yikes!


----------



## Lolly1985

Hello lovely ladies!

Doodar, I have been thinking of you. I hope you and DH are holding each other up and that you can make some positive steps forward after your appointment tomorrow.

Isi, 2 days!!! Woohoo!! Then the fun begins.... good luck lady, you will do great!

Sila, try to keep up the PMA, so far so good and you are doing all you can for your little bean and i'm sure its a super sticky one!

Kat, good luck for your second beta, will be checking in for the good news!

Wrighty, thinks are sounding pretty good, not ong to wait either!

MSG I hope you are well and feeling more positive about the future. Much love!

Hello to everyone else, waiting or PUPO. Baby dust to all.

AFM.... can't believe it's only a week to wait. It feels like i've waited a lifetime and now its all too quick! I don't think i'm being as strict on myself as last time. Still drinking some decaf teas/coffees and allowing myself some treats! Just thinking I played by the book last time for weeks and it still failed so why torture myself. If it's going to fail I don't think it will be down to the 1 cup od decaf I've just had. But obviously being sensible. Not alcohol, taking my vits and going to start drinking the 2 litres of water and this time some milk to, next weekend. Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease work!!!!! It just has to.

:dust::dust::dust: 

Love Lolly xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kat_F

Best of luck Lolly and Isi!!! xoxox

Doodar glad you are set at getting to the bottom of it and you will get your little one.....Knowledge is power...

Wrighty how's the Pupo lady feeling?

Sila am thinking of you, we went pupo on the same day and I know I'm going crazy so I hope you are ok..... 

AFM my second beta came back with HCG=4690. I thought that was quite high! The nurses said it was "ok" so I don't know what that means but I'm going to Google and find out if that's normal for 18dp3dt (or 4 weeks 6 days preg!).... I got a 3+ on a clearblue digital last night after stressing out all day yesterday and I'm only just 3+ today.... My next Beta is another week away. I can't believe how long a week takes when waiting for tests/results... I asked them about scans today and she said they usually wait until at least +32 from collection and when HCG is over 15,000. That might be another two weeks I'll go mad!!!!!

Thinking of you all xox


----------



## Isi Buttercup

That is AWESOME, Kat!!!! I think beta number sounds just about right. Congrats preggo lady :). We need a ticker on your profile :winkwink:


----------



## annmc30

hi girls hope every1 is ok, my af came yesterday im at the hospital on thurs 10th march for scan to make sure my lining is thin enuf to start stimming on the 11th march


----------



## Isi Buttercup

That's awesome Anne :happydance:


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

thank for asking for me your all so nice

dont know what im feeling at the moment my head is boggled. i have 1 sore boob only my right dont know why just 1 though lol. have also been sick today. went to a freinds today took 2 sips of cup of tea (decaf) and was sick. tea/milk is something that made me sick on both my last BFPs. i have a "dont feel pregnant so hasnt worked" attitude today even thought im only 4dp5dt. finding it hard to believe the symptoms im having are even real. way to early to test but im so itching to do one. ive brought 2 first response test off ebay so waiting for them to come in a few days so i will have 4 test lol and im NOT buying anymore.

im definately having the 2ww madness just dont know what to make of it all

good luck ladies :dust: xxx


----------



## wrightywales

annmc30 said:


> hi girls hope every1 is ok, my af came yesterday im at the hospital on thurs 10th march for scan to make sure my lining is thin enuf to start stimming on the 11th march

thats great hun xxx


----------



## wrightywales

Kat_F said:


> Best of luck Lolly and Isi!!! xoxox
> 
> Doodar glad you are set at getting to the bottom of it and you will get your little one.....Knowledge is power...
> 
> Wrighty how's the Pupo lady feeling?
> 
> Sila am thinking of you, we went pupo on the same day and I know I'm going crazy so I hope you are ok.....
> 
> AFM my second beta came back with HCG=4690. I thought that was quite high! The nurses said it was "ok" so I don't know what that means but I'm going to Google and find out if that's normal for 18dp3dt (or 4 weeks 6 days preg!).... I got a 3+ on a clearblue digital last night after stressing out all day yesterday and I'm only just 3+ today.... My next Beta is another week away. I can't believe how long a week takes when waiting for tests/results... I asked them about scans today and she said they usually wait until at least +32 from collection and when HCG is over 15,000. That might be another two weeks I'll go mad!!!!!
> 
> Thinking of you all xox

congrats hun you must be on :cloud9: with them numbers :happydance::happydance::happydance: xx


----------



## silarose28

Hiya everyone

Wrighty - I'm getting a good feeling about you hun! Those symptoms sound really obvious! How exciting!

Lolly - not long now. Sounds like you are getting ready and will be well prepared. Good luck hun!

Isi - bet you can't wait to get going on the next part of your journey. Got everything crossed for you.

Ann - good luck in March.

Kat - like everyone has said things are looking great for you - congrats hun!

AFM - I am 21dpo today and that was when I realised I was having a chemical last time as the line on my FRER got lighter. Wasn't going to test today, but caved in this morning and did an FRER (not FMU though). Was pleased that my line came up well before the control and is darker than the control. The line was also darker than my test on Sat. However, have made myself a bit nervous tonight. I stupidly did a clearblue digital this evening at exactly 5 weeks. It came up as 2-3 weeks rather than the 3+ weeks that I had hoped for. I'm trying to hold on to the fact that when I used the test in the evening without FMU last Wed it said 1-2 weeks, but then changed to 2-3 weeks the very next day with FMU. I have another stick so will test tomorrow with FMU. Am so hoping to see that 3+ flash up - feel really nervous. If not I have an appointment with the dr at 9am so will demand a beta. Have now spent £125 on pregnancy tests!!!!! Argh!!! Please let everything be ok!!!

Hope everyone else is ok xxxxxx


----------



## Kat_F

Thanks everyone :) I'm still a bit frightened of the preg ticker I might wait until after scan or even to 12 weeks... I am really happy with my numbers but wish time would go quicker so I could have my scan....

Sila glad to hear your HCG is still showing up good on tests, did you get the 3+ with FMU?


----------



## silarose28

Hi kat . No it still came up as 2-3 weeks ! Feel sick with worry as am 22 dpo and it should say 3 plus by now . Am so scared of another chemical ! Have a drs appointment later so am going to ask for a beta .:cry:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Sila hun, just wait for your beta. You can get that done today, right? Will be praying all is well with your baby :hugs:


----------



## Kat_F

I'm sure it's ok sila xox it hasn't gone down so it is all so far so good xo


----------



## Inky2006

silarose28 said:


> Hi kat . No it still came up as 2-3 weeks ! Feel sick with worry as am 22 dpo and it should say 3 plus by now . Am so scared of another chemical ! Have a drs appointment later so am going to ask for a beta .:cry:

Hi Sila, just thought I'd say congratulations, I'm sure its just the test and a beta will be more accurate.!! Having said that I feel just as worried as you! I think you would maybe know by now if it was a chemical, you would probably also have spotting and cramping!x


----------



## Inky2006

Lolly and Isi good luck. wrighty not long now to OTD. Hi to the rest of you.

Sorry, I have not visited this cycle group. Its just I suppose I didn't want to temp fate. However, I would like to say that I have just got my BFP after having a natural FET two weeks ago. Its still early days and still very scary but I have never got this far, ever. So, I just hope this BFP continues. By the way if you symptom hunting, just to say I didn't have any, apart from a missed period. I have visited tww.com many times looking for symptoms and I can say that I never got any of them. The only thing I have now is odd twinges, not cramps, but thats it. 

Sila - did you get a six weeks viability scan?xx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Congrats again, Inky :hugs:. So very happy for you!!!!! :hugs:

Praying for a lovely sticky bean for you!!! Are you getting any beta done soon?


----------



## silarose28

Hi everyone

Thanks for your support. Have gone into total melt down. Cried my eyes out to the dr this morning who took some bloods - but I have to wait until Thur for the results. Think I will crack up by then!!! Can't stop crying. I had such an early positive hpt (6dp3dt) that I can't help but think my hcg should be really high by now!!! It seems to have been going up but really slowly and that worries the hell out of me! I don't get a scan until 10th March and am praying that I get that far.


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## silarose28

Just done an FRER (not FMU). The line is darker than the control and slightly darker than the one I did yesterday (also not FMU). It does seem like my HCG is going up not down - I'm just worried that it is a little bit slow!!!!

Here are some piccies - what do you think? Argh I am going crazy!!!!!!! Top one is Mon - bottom one is today. Bottom one seems darker even though it hasn't dried out yet. You probably can't see it in the photo though as only a slight difference.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0069.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 4









IMG_0070.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Kat_F

Sila I did a pink dye one also on Sunday and they looked just like that.... those tests look nice and dark you should be proud of those dark lines xox


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Those are definitely some lovely lines Sila!!!! Please don't fret anymore sweetie. I'm sure your beta number will be a nice, healthy one :thumbup:


----------



## Inky2006

Sila, todays does look darker. I feel the same as you. I have been frantically testing too. Its natural that you would think you are having a chemical (because of before) However, how often does lighting strike twice. Not often! So try not to worry. i don't have an appointment until 14th March for USS either. Its funny, I thought the worrying would stop after seeing a BFP but it gets worse. Having said that I'm not complaining. Sila we should both try and relax and enjoy the fact that we have a BFP.!xx


----------



## Doodar

Sila sweetie I so understand where you are coming from. I know when the nurse said to me to stop testing because it was just causing me to stress. Yes it does cause stress but thats only because of what we have been through in the past and I think its natural to test. If I hadn't carried on testing then I would be non the wiser. I'm glad I did because it prepared me in a way. Those lines look lovely though hun and I'm sure you'll feel so much better when you have betas done. 

Kat fab numbers hun :thumbup: so pleased for you.

Inky congrats.

Wrighty,isi,lolly and anyone else I've missed :dust: to you all.

I've been back to the clinic this morning for more blood tests just to check my hcg is dropping as it should be. Still waiting to hear back from them, but as soon as I do then can book in for review apt. I'm going to ask to see a different consultant this time. I need to get to the bottom of it. I can't go through this again. Think I'm still in shock and I don't think it has fully hit me yet!


----------



## silarose28

Hi everyone

Thanks for all of your support Kat, Isi and Inky. I really appreciate your kind words as I am finding it really hard today and am petrified of things going wrong!!!!

I haven't been able to do any work today. I'm just so worried and have been searching the internet about the conception indicator. Loads of ladies don't seem to get their 3+ until later into their 5 weeks. I hate these bloody tests!!!! They cause so much worry for women who have had miscarriages - they really should be banned!!!! I'm trying to take comfort in the fact that my HCG hasn't gone down and my FRER lines are still darkening - but I swing from PMA to absolutely hideous depression and anxiety! Phoned the company helpline to ask about their conception indicator thresholds and the lady I spoke to knew less than me. I know that they say the indicators are 92% accurate, but this is an averaging out of the 3 categories (1-2, 2-3, 3+) and whilst the 2-3 category is only around 76% accurate, the 3+ category is around 97% accurate. She didn't even know that! She didn't know what the thresholds were either. Useless!!!!! I am praying my beta shows that everything is ok.

Doodah - thanks for taking the time to support me even though I know you are having a terrible time at the moment. Hope you are ok and looking after yourself. To be honest I am a bit sick of professionals telling us not to test as if we are being silly. Give them 2 mins in our shoes and I'm sure they would be doing the same. Good idea to see a different consultant and I hope you appointment goes well.


----------



## Doodar

Well the bleeding has finally started!! Think its hit me now, cant stop crying!! We have a review apt booked for 10th of March, we've booked to see the consultant that specialises in immune testing. I feel better knowing we are doing something different next time. Just a waiting game now. 3rd time lucky I hope. :cry:

Sila those conception inicators are a knightmare, lots of ladies have had problems with them. Good luck with your betas hun. I'm sure it will be fine. :hugs:


----------



## silarose28

Hey doodar . Make sure you take some time out to recover Hun. You need lots of tlc . Thinking of you . So glad you have got an appointment with a specialist . Good luck on 10 th march and with your next cycle xxxxx


----------



## silarose28

Phew !

Got my 3 plus this morning (5 weeks 2 days ) ! Feel so relieved I can't tell you ! I suppose I reacted so badly yesterday as it was around the same time as when I found out I was having a chemical last time . Needed things to be just right and it hit me hard when they weren't . Hate those bloody tests . They cause so much stress and anxiety ! Thanks for all your support yesterday ladies . Couldn't have done without you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Doodar....so so sorry hun :hugs:. Please take care of yourself hunnie. Praying your consultation goes perfectly. Thinking of you.

Phew....you must be relieved Sila. Very very pleased for you :hugs:

I started stimming this morning. Went to my hospital for the shot as my DH is MORBIDLY scared of needles. I can do the DR ones myself as they are sub cutaneous.....but as the stimm shots are IM...I need help. Anyways, had shot #1 today :happydance:. So I guess the show is officially on the road!!!!


----------



## Kat_F

Yay Isi!!! Not long till you will be telling us your follie sizes and how many etc :)

Sila I knew the 3+ would show. Gee we can't win for you it was two days after 5 weeks for me it was a day before.....

Doodar I am thinking of you :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## silarose28

Good luck Isi! Keep us updated with your news about scans etc. When is your next scan?


Kat - Shows those tests aren't accurate doesn't it? Kind of knew that all along but it didn't stop my panic!!!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks ladies!! My next scan is on the 2nd of March. Can't wait :)


----------



## Lolly1985

Yay Sila, all is good! Keep checking in for news and am very relieved to hear that you got your 3+ Now throw the tests away!!!!! Maybe burn them so you won't be temped to go fishing in the bin later on :haha:

Isi, yay its really happening now! Can't wait for good news from your scan. Only a week to wait! Congrats lady :happydance:

Hi Kat, hope all continues to go well with you.

Doodar, we are all thinking of you and you know where to find us if you need to.

Inky, I am glad to see you on here and hope you remain happy and healthy!

Hi Wrighty, whats the latest?!!

Hello all you other lovely ladies! :hugs:

I'm just waiting until monday. Have a few questions I have thought of to ask the nurses. DP said they are the types of questions that they won't commit an answer to, but you don't ask you don't get and really I think i'm just looking for some reassurance from the professionals! 

Well better get back to the books, meant to be doing assignments but seem to be doing my usual B'n'B update, followed by facebook and hotmail!! Sooooo boring, this is is much better :haha: Love to you all xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## silarose28

Ah lolly you are so supportive - thanks ! Not long for you now . Got everything crossed for you . I am supposed to be working from home today but , like you , my mind is wandering lol ! Seems I prefer to do anything to work - even housework !

Wrighty - any news Hun ?


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

just a quick post from me. ive lost all my PMA as of yesterday. all what i thought were symptoms have now gone just have bad cramps that do feel like :witch: is on her way. been feeling really down and negative about it all just cant wait to test now just so i know :( xxx


----------



## angiemon

Hi ladies,

Just had a big sigh of relief for you Sila as ive just read the posts from Monday, so glad that you got your 3+, i did think your lines looked good too. :happydance::happydance:

Isi, yay to starting your stimming. I remember my stims to be in the fat too. What are you having? hope your feeling good and positive!!! 2nd march is only 1 week away. :hugs:

Wrighty - your symptoms sound really promising. Any news??

Not long now annmc, be the 10th before you know it.

Katf-your beta numbers sounds great. Are you in the US, im not sure but i dont think we really have them in the Uk or can we??? Can anyone enlighten me??

Inky - Congratulations again. Hope you are ok and not worrying too much....it seems like the worrying is never ending...........

Lolly-is this your review on Monday? Good luck, i had lots of questions and it feels good just airing them and even if you just get a few good answers..

Doodar - im so sorry. Its great that you can see someone who specialises and to try something new straightway!! I really hope your ok :hugs:

AFM-Im due to be starting FET on my next cycle which should be around the 14th March so just waiting for that really. Trying to avoid alcohol,(not working very well really), eating well etc etc.......

Hi to everyone i missed....

xxxxxxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Aww Wrighty.....try to keep up your PMA :hugs:. I know how hard the 2ww can be. Stay calm hun. You know what they say about AF signs and early pregnancy symptoms. When do you test?

Lolly.....so excited for you starting on Monday!!! Time will fly before you know it!!! :hugs:

Angie....that is awesome that you have a date now!!! So pleased for you!!! :happydance:

Silarose....how are you feeling today? Counting down to your scan I'm sure :flower:

Kat....how are you hun? Do you feel more pregnant? Can't wait for you and Silarose to get some tickers!!!!!!! :D

Doodar.....thinking of you sweetie. Good luck with the appointment.

MSG.....miss you hunnie :hugs:

Ann.....how's it going with the sniffing?

I had my second stimm shot this morning. Still not as excited as I should be....but hopefully it will come :).


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

Isi - i test on saturday hun

i did start spotting last night. i was in tears but it has stopped for now. still feel like AF is on her way though. i may test tomorrow i will see how i feel in the morning


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Spotting could be a good sign, Wrighty :hugs:. Praying for you!!!!


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

ive been naughty and tested with a cheap 10miu/ml test and it was a BFN not even a very faint line. doubt that will change by saturday but will test again to make sure :cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

wrightywales said:


> hello ladies
> 
> ive been naughty and tested with a cheap 10miu/ml test and it was a BFN not even a very faint line. doubt that will change by saturday but will test again to make sure :cry::cry::cry::cry:

Oh Wrighty, I'm so sorry!!! Keep testing hun. Praying it's just a shy :bfp: :hugs:


----------



## angiemon

Wrighty-it is still early hun and if you were waiting for your next period you normally would not know before the period was missed so 2 days is still a long time in the whole scheme of things. Dont lose heart :hugs:


----------



## annmc30

lsi sniffing is going ok just wish it was the 11th march to start stimming, 
wrighty i was like that last yr i tested and got a bpn on a cheapy but on test day on a clearblue digi i got a bfp 1-2 so hold in there x


----------



## Lolly1985

Hi Wrighty. I think the girls have given you good advice. I know it is so hard to stay positive when you see a BFN but like you have said, it was a cheap test and we all know that tests can be so unreliable anyway. I am praying that things change for you and you are in my thoughts :hugs:

Isi, how are you? Any side effects yet? I remember that bloat, ouch!! I had to buy new strechy pants. Lets hope you do to for your preggo belly :happydance:

Hello Angiemon! My appointment Monday is to actually start DR, so I go to collect all my injections etc. Excited to get going now, as i'm sure all of us waiting are! I hope you are ok!!

Sila and Kat, how are you ladies? Any other symptoms yet? I can only imagine how hard it is waiting for scan dates. Hang in there, you are both doing great!

Hello to everyone else. AFM... no real news. I am focusing on jobs. Start a new one Tuesday and have also just been advised on a better one coming to post soon. I know it is not the best time to be career minded but I feel I need a focus incase other areas of my life do not go to plan. Here's hoping though!!!

Loads of love, Lolly xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## silarose28

Hiya everyone

Just spent ages writing to you all and my computer crashed argh!

Wrighty - I know how awful it feels to get bfn - but it's not over yet. There are lots of ladies who don't get their bfp until later on and those cheapo tests aren't the best hun. Praying things change for you over the next few days xxxx

Lolly - Mon is nearly here yay! I think it's good to think about other things like your job - keeps you balanced as IVF can take over everything.

Angie - hope the waiting goes quickly for you hun.

Isi - hope you get some lovely looking follies at your scan - keep us updated!

Doodah - hope you are getting the chance to rest and that you are getting lots of tlc. Thinking of you xxxx


Kat - any news?

Hi everyone else - how are you all?

AFM - phoned the drs to get the result of my beta from Tue and they won't be ready until tomorrow. Feel nervous - but a bit better since I got my 3+ on the conception indicator.


----------



## Kat_F

Hi all!

Wrighty - hang in there I didn't get any hint of a BFP until two days before beta... might just be shy and maybe implanted later :)

Lolly yay for starting again! It takes so long to come around doesn't it....

Isi can't wait to hear the results of your scan! Your future embies will be growing away.. how exciting..

AFM no news other than I have twinges and cramps all day long which must be a good sign surely. Can't wait for my scan and next beta to see if everything is ok.... I would POAS but last week I got 3+ on conception indicator so really if I get that again it's no better no worse. I may still just POAS on Sunday to make sure I get that and my HCG isn't going down..... Phew I wish I was further along already I'm so happy to be preg I'm ready to get out there and buy some maternity clothes!!!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi ladies :hi:

Just had my 3rd stimm shot. I pray its like the last time when I didn't bloat at all. Started having very faint twinges in the ovary area.....so that's good I guess :thumbup:

Wrighty....how are you? Let's not POAS until tomorrow, okay hun? Praying you get a nice, shiny :bfp:

Lolly....I think it's a good thing that you're also harnessing your career alongside this baby mission. Who says you can't have both?! Very excited that you will be DR'ing in a few days!!!!

Sila and Kat.....you lovely ladies have nothing to worry about. I'm just tired of asking for a ticker already :dohh:. Just kidding. Sila....I'm sure your beta numbers will come out fine today.....and yours too on Monday, Kat!

Ann.....the 11th will be here before you know it!!! Good luck hun!

Angie....how are you sweetie? I'll bet you're excited now that you have a date for your FET. Are your embies 3 or 5 day?

Doodar and MSG.....sending you much love :hugs:

It's my friend's traditional African wedding ceremony this Sunday, and I'm so excited :happydance:. The Church ceremony is on Thursday next week. I have been very involved with the preparations, so I'm really really excited!!! Something to look forward to, and also shorten the time till I'm PUPO :thumbup:

:hug:


----------



## silarose28

Hi everyone . Just got my first beta from tue(5 weeks 1
Day) and it was 2378 . Dr left message saying this was consistent with a 2-3 week pregnancy . I was 3 plus 1 so I'm assuming that's ok . Seems to be ok online . What do you think ? Xxx


----------



## silarose28

Hiya 

Dr has just called me back. My beta went up from 2378 to 4000 in 48 hours. It hasn't doubled but has gone up 68% (for 85% of normal pregnancies the beta goes up at least 66% in 48 hours). I am therefore just within acceptable limits. My symptoms are going strong though so I am holding on to that. The dr was lovely and is going to put me in touch with the early pregnancy unit next week for an early scan - will never criticise the nhs again! Feel a bit worried about my beans as am so attached to them now - I couldn't bear it if anything went wrong! PMA PMA PMA needed all the way!!!!


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

sorry im not in a great mood so just a little post. i just thought i would let you all know its over for me AF arrived last night. ive been in tears. havent got a clue what we are going to do nxt cant afford to go private :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

thanks for all the support ladies and i wish you all the very best for you treatments :dust::dust: :hugs::hugs::hugs: xxx


----------



## caz & bob

aw :hugs: wrighty it will happens soon hun you will gey what you want x x x


----------



## silarose28

Oh Wrighty - I'm so sorry to hear that! Sending you lots of hugs
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## angiemon

Wrighty - im so sorry lovely, its difficult to know what to say....it does get better honestly and soon you will be able to look ahead. You do have lots of snowbabies left but i know that will be no consolation right now. Look after yourself and do what you need to do. A friend of mine who has also had ivf told me when ours failed to make sure we give eachother a lot of love and I thought that was good advice. She now has twins...there will be a happy ending :hugs::hugs:


----------



## angiemon

Isi Buttercup said:


> Hi ladies :hi:
> 
> Just had my 3rd stimm shot. I pray its like the last time when I didn't bloat at all. Started having very faint twinges in the ovary area.....so that's good I guess :thumbup:
> 
> Wrighty....how are you? Let's not POAS until tomorrow, okay hun? Praying you get a nice, shiny :bfp:
> 
> Lolly....I think it's a good thing that you're also harnessing your career alongside this baby mission. Who says you can't have both?! Very excited that you will be DR'ing in a few days!!!!
> 
> Sila and Kat.....you lovely ladies have nothing to worry about. I'm just tired of asking for a ticker already :dohh:. Just kidding. Sila....I'm sure your beta numbers will come out fine today.....and yours too on Monday, Kat!
> 
> Ann.....the 11th will be here before you know it!!! Good luck hun!
> 
> Angie....how are you sweetie? I'll bet you're excited now that you have a date for your FET. Are your embies 3 or 5 day?
> 
> Doodar and MSG.....sending you much love :hugs:
> 
> It's my friend's traditional African wedding ceremony this Sunday, and I'm so excited :happydance:. The Church ceremony is on Thursday next week. I have been very involved with the preparations, so I'm really really excited!!! Something to look forward to, and also shorten the time till I'm PUPO :thumbup:
> 
> :hug:


Hi Isi,

Yeah im getting excited and nervous, wondering how i can reduce the stress I seemed to build up inside me on the last go! Im feeling positive as ive had a bit more time to prepare this time and i think this time of year is a promising time to start with Spring in the UK just round the corner. I have 4 snowbabies, 2 were frozen on day 5 and 2 frozen on day 6 ?!?!? is that unusual??? I had one blasto transfered in my fresh cycle so did well on that regard even if it did not stick :growlmad:

Your friends wedding sounds great, what a perfect way to take your mind off things, you'll be at EC before you know it. When do you think that will be? You will soon be PUPO-how exciting :happydance:

:hugs:xx


----------



## Doodar

Just popping in with some huge :hugs: for Wrighty!! Sweetie I'm so sorry. I know how heartbreaking it can be. You have lots of snowbabies hunny. Will they allow you to use those?

Isi enjoy the wedding hun, sounds fab!! Can I come? could do with cheering up.

Hi to everyone else and thanks for thinking about me girls, it means a lot.:flower:


----------



## Kat_F

Wrighty - So sorry that witch came :(....


----------



## Isi Buttercup

I'm so so sorry, Wrighty :cry:. I'm so gutted for you. Sending you loads of :hugs:


----------



## wishful think

Just wanted to post to say I just lost my little miracle baby. No heartbeat at 11weeks 4 days. Words cant express how devastated i am


----------



## silarose28

Oh wishful ! I am shocked and devastated for you ! Sending you lots and lots of love and hugs . Look after yourself Honey. I hope those close to you are giving you lots of tlc xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Oh Wishful! This is such devastating news! I'm so so very sorry.


----------



## annmc30

aww im so sorry for both u wrighty and wishful


----------



## Kat_F

Wishful, I followed your story through the posts in this forum and got to know your journey, I'm so sorry :(


----------



## Lolly1985

Oh Wishful, I am so so sorry to hear that news. I hope and pray that with the love and support of your family and friends you will get through this. All my love xxxxxxxxxx

Wrighty, I am also so sad to hear your news. My thoughts are with you xxxxxxxxxx

Hello to everyone else xxxxxxxxxx

AFM.... well.... its all gone a little pear shaped.... I was due to start DR tomorrow as you all know. I have had contact with my clinic (4 times in 2 days!) and they would like to continue my other injections for a further few weeks to get rid of the cysts, as they feel it will really heighten my chances of more eggs and better quality. Having said that they have said it is my choice and I could continue the original plan of starting 2nd cycle from tomorrow. After many tears and chats with DP and family, we have decided to wait 6-10 weeks before starting the buseralin, and continue the zolodex. We want to give this cycle the very best chance of success and if the cysts on my ovaries can be reduced further then that can only be a good thing. We decided that if we went ahead tomorrow and then this cycle were to fail we would always think 'what if' and blame ourselves. It is very sad but the right thing to do. And as DP said to me by the time we do start I will be more established in my new job that I start tuesday, so time off will be easier to ask for, and will have just finished my degree. He said less stress and 100% focus on our future family. He is right. I feel ok about it, just want to give it the very best chance and think that by continuing the zolodex will give me that.

All my love, Lolly xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hi,Ladies! Just a quick check in..

Wrighty: I am so sorry, dear. I fully understand the cost of private...hopefully another FET is an option? We were never able to freeze any so that wasn't an option forus.

Wishful: I am so sorry for your loss :(

Isi: So glad to read you are stimming! Hoping and praying for you.

Sila: CONGRATS again!

Lolly: I am glad you are at peace with your decision...everything happens for a reason and this timing may be ideal for you :)

Hugs to all of you!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Lolly....I think you made the right decision. Its definitely best to do what you can to improve your chances. Wishing you all the very best sweetie :hugs:

Nice to see you again, MSG :hugs:

:hi: to everyone else.

Nothing much from me. Next scan is on Wednesday....so I hope all's going well down there!


----------



## Kat_F

Best of luck with your scan Isi

I had my third beta today, I'm 6 weeks, my HCG is 30,987... I go for a scan next Monday to see the heartbeat... 

Thinking of you all who are having a tough time xoxox


----------



## angiemon

Wishful I am so sorry, it must be awful. Thinking of you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## angiemon

Lolly-im happy too that you've come to a decision, these decisions are so hard. But starting a new job and finishing a degree is major stress in itself so I think you're right to wait. I know waiting is horrible, i could have started my FET earlier in Feb but i have decided to wait til March because of various things (one of them bein a bit ill but i still could have gone ahead) but i think the wait has relaxed me a bit more and Im feeling good for it, our failed cycle was in Dec and so really we have had near on 3 months off and its been good for us. The 10 weeks will fly by and you will be more than ready for your BFP.

ps i love you wee kitten even though i am a dog lover xxx

:hugs:


----------



## wishful think

Thank you all for your kind words. I am going into hospital on wednesday and they will be taking my baby. We are going to bring our little baby home to bury him / her. I think my heart is gone too now


----------



## silarose28

Wishful I have been thinking of you loads. I am so sorry that you are going through this. I hope that your friends and family are all there to support you at this really sad time.:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## silarose28

Hi everyone

Wrighty - how are you hun? Hope those around you are looking after you.:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Doodah - how are things with you?Again - hope you are being looked after.:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


Lolly - sounds to me like you have made a good decision to me. I know it's hard to wait but, like you said you want to give things the best chance that you can. I'm sure the weeks will fly by and you will be glad that you had the strength to wait when you get your BFP! Hope time flies for you.

Isi - good luck for Wed. Can't wait to hear how you are getting on.

Kat - wow your betas are excellent! Good luck with your scan.

Angie glad you are feeling ready for your FET. It' s good to approach these things in the right frame of mind. Good luck hun.

MSG - so lovely yo hear from you. How are you? Stay in touch.

Hi everyone else - how are you all doing?

AFM - I have an early scan tomorrow at 6 weeks 1 day. The dr kindly arranged it for me as I have been so worried and my beta doubling time was right at the low end of the average range. Feel really nervous!!!! Hope everything is ok. On the plus side I felt really sick after a huge lunch today and my bbs are still sore so hopefully they are good signs. Will let you know how I get on xxxxxx


----------



## Lou32

Just wanted to drop by and wish all you ladies lots of luck. We hope to start our 2nd go in a couple months. Wishful, my heart breaks for you. I was so chuffed for you when you announced your bfp. I can't imagine how hard it must be.This whole business can be so cruel. Take care of yourself.x Lolly, you've def made the right decision. We had to postpone our icsi 7 months last year cos of my bladder probs so i know how frustrating it is,but you've got to go with your gut feeling.I'm the most impatient person ever but I try to tell myself the wait will be worth it! It doesn't always work but i try!


----------



## Lou32

Wow sila, just noticed you got your BFP! not checked in for a while. Congrats! That's great news!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Sending you lots of :hugs:, Wishful. I can't imagine what you're going through. You are in my thoughts and prayers :hugs:

Wow....that is a seriously AWESOME beta number, Kat!!! Surely, that must be enough to get a ticker :winkwink:

Good luck with your scan Sila!!! I'm sure your beanie will look absolutely gorgeous!!

Good to see you, Lou. I'm sure you're counting down.

As for me, I have had 2 job offers in the last 3 days....totally unsolicited. I really am not looking to leave my current job, as it works okay for me and they have been very great with giving me the time I need for my health issues. But my DH still thinks I should go and have a chat with them....that it won't hurt. So off I go this morning for a "chat" with one of these companies. The other company is one my former boss is trying to join and he wants me to come along, but that's still long term. But I really really am not sure I'm up for any move now. I want to just focus on getting a baby. But at the same time, I don't want to look back and wonder "what if" :shrug:


----------



## Lolly1985

Wishful can I say again how very sorry I am. I know words will be no consolation, but please know you are in all of our thoughts xxxxxx

Isi good luck with your scan tomorrow, hope you have lots of follies growing in there!! And why do job oppportunities come along at just the wrong time?!!! Know that one only too well! How did it go?

Sila, what news lovely? Hoping all went well for you and DH today :hugs:

Angiemon, thank you for the kind words. I am at peace with my decision, and we all know that good things come to those who wait :happydance: Are you getting excited about FET? I hope you have a good feeling about it, just look at Inky!

Hi Lou! Nice to see yo here! Thank you for the support. 7 months must have been so hard for you. How are your bladder probs now? I hope you are on the mend and getting strong for round 2! Who knows, we may be cycle buddies!!

Kat, all looks very good for you, congrats lady!

MSG, nice to hear from you! I hope you are doing well and your adoption plans are looking good for you and your family :hugs:

Doodar, I hope you are holding up ok hun.

Wrighty, you to. Loads of :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hi Ann, how are you doing?

AFM.... Well started the new job today. All I could think was it should be my second injection today... But I am at peace with my decision and really I think if I was DR I would be a little freaked out right now! My new manager has set out a 4 week timetable and to book in EC and ET, as well as all the scans, would have been so hard. The job is good, but the day has been manic. Just want to settle into it asap then bring on round 2 :happydance:

Love to you all, Lolly xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks Lolly! I totally forgot you were starting a new job this week. Things always have a way of working out the way they should. It would totally have been too stressful for you to start DR the same week as a new job. Good luck at the new job hun. Hopefully, in a few weeks, you'll be adding a nice :bfp: to your list! You start in about 8 weeks, right?

I didn't go for the interview yesterday. There was a lot of traffic as our President was in town, and his security created such commotion, everywhere was jam locked! They asked if we could reschedule, but frankly, I don't quite see how I can fit them into my treatment cycle time. I'm spending as much time as I can trying to sort things out at work, to make sure nothing slips through the cracks when I'm away. Just as well anyways.

Just got back from the hospital....and it seems like we're in business :). I'm responding quite well, and have a total of about 16 follies, some measuring up to 16. I have another scan on Friday, and I could likely have EC on Monday. Really pleased about that!

Hope everyone is great. Hope our preggo ladies haven't abandoned us! This thread has been kinda quiet :flower:

:hug:


----------



## annmc30

hi lolly im doing ok i got a bit of a sore nose with the sniff carnt wait for scan on the 10th n hopefully start injections on the 11th, not long for u starting fx u get a bfp
lsi great news youl b pupo in no time fx you get your bfp


----------



## silarose28

Hiya everyone

Just a quickie as haven't got much time.

Lolly - sounds like you made the right decision to me.

Isi- 16 follies yay!!!! Rooting for you on Mon.

Annmc - good luck with your cycle hun.

Hi everyone else!

I got to see my little ones heartbeat yesterday which was amazing! All was well so I'm feeling very relieved and happy xxxxx


----------



## Lolly1985

Sila that must have ben just amazing! I am so happy for you! I hope you can relax a bit and enjoy being pregnant now :happydance:

16 follies Isi, that's amazing!! Wow things are all happening now, can't believe you will be pupo so soon :happydance:

Ann, poor you. Keep thinking of that bigger picture :baby: Good luck hunny!!!

AFM... Not much to report on the baby front :cry: Just gotta keep waiting and hoping time passes quickly. New job is good but mega busy, plus hate not knowing where anything is/forgetting everyones name!! But all good... New job, new baby :happydance: (Keeping praying for all of our BFPs!!!)

Love Lolly xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lou32

That's great news Sila. It's lovely to hear that things are going well - I think it makes the rest of us hopeful that it can happen. It must be wonderful to see your little baby. I just can't waaaaait for it to be me now! I'm done with the waiting!
Lolly, won't bore you with my bladder woes! It's a constant battle. I spent a fortune on a Harley St doc and tests didn't pick anything up so I'm back on antibiotocs on the off chance I have some nasties lurking that will be zapped. Not great preparation for IVF, so I'm just trying to be mega healthy and take lots of probiotics. 
Isi - 16 follies is great. Sounds like you should expect a good EC!


----------



## angiemon

Im so happy for you Sila, i bet it must have been nerve-wracking before the scan but to hear the heartbeat must have been amazing!! :happydance:

Wow, isi, 16 follies growing nicely, that sounds brilliant. Roll on EC, hope you enjoy the wedding tomorrow (it is tomorrow isnt it?).

Lolly-def think you've made the right decision, starting a new job with all the scans and ec/et would have been loads of stress..

hi to everyone else and hope you all are ok

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Kat_F

Hi all

Isi how wonderful 16 follies! Won't be long till EC!

Ann best of luck when stimming begins. I hate that sniffing stuff!

Lolly time will fly while you wait, it is a good decision you will be much more adjusted once it all kicks off again...

Sila congratulations on your heartbeat scan :) That is so lovely I'm so pleased for you!!!

I'm still waiting for Monday and my scan... I hope it is all ok but I'm sure it is....


----------



## silarose28

Hiya everyone

Doodah, Wishful and Wrighty - haven't heard from you for a while. Thinking of you all.

Lou- thanks for the congrats! I know only too well how bloody awful cystitis is - had an op myself because of it - bloody awful. Hope the antibiotics help you. Have you got dates for your cycle yet?

Isi - how are those follies getting on? Not long now until Mon - good luck hun!

Lolly - hope your new job takes your mind off the waiting. Hoping time will fly by for you!

Angie - is that your do? He's sooooooo adorable! Can't wait to get a dog but we have decided to wait until we have kids that are a little bit older- boo!

Kat - good luck for your scan on Mon. I was really nervous at mine but it really is worth it when you see your little bean on the screen.


Hi everyone else!


AFM - I am off sick today. Have got headache and feel weak - no temp or anything though. Have phoned NHS direct who said just to rest. Why did I have to get ill at such a vulnerable point in my pregnancy argh?????!!!! Some friends have said it might just be pregnancy symptoms - but it feels more like a cold without the sneezing and runny nose. Am going to take tomorrow off too if I still don't feel 100%xxxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi lovely ladies! Thanks for your wonderful good wishes. I had another scan today, and I'm definitely set for EC on Monday! Exciting :flower:

Ann....good luck with your scan on the 10th!!!

Lolly....love love love your PMA! Hope you're enjoying the new job :D

Lou....praying you get fit and healthy for your next round hun :hugs:

Kat....good luck with your scan on Monday, sweetie. Hopefully you'll put up a ticker after that :winkwink:

That is so awesome about hearing the heartbeat Silarose :hugs:. You must be on cloud 9 :cloud9:. So very chuffed for you. Sorry you're feeling poorly. I'm almost certain it's pregnancy related!

Angie hun.....how are you doing sweety?

Doodar, Wrighty and MSG....sending you loads of :hugs:. We miss you around here!!!


----------



## Lolly1985

Evening all!

Double good lucks for mondy to Isi and Kat! Isi scans sound very positive and here's hoping you get lovely number of eggs at EC! And Kat, hoping that you get treated to seeing your perfectly healthy bean and heartbeat at the scan! How exciting for you both!!

Sila, hope you are feeling better soon. You sound to be doing the right thing, lots of rest and TLC!

Hi to all the other lovely ladies, Angie, Lou, Ann, MSG, Doodar, Wrighty, Inky and Wishful. All my love and baby dust to us all xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## annmc30

lsi goodluck with ec on monday when will transfer be?


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks Lolly & Anne :hugs: 

Anne, I'm having a 3 day transfer so that should be on Thursday the 10th.


----------



## annmc30

same day i have my scan gdluck on been pupo hun x


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Ladies, you won't believe what happened to me this morning. My trigger shot was for 7am, and since my hospital is about 30 minutes away, I left my house at 6.15am. I was 5 minutes away from my house when I got a flat tyre :dohh:. And the worst part is that I don't know how to change a tyre :dohh: :dohh:. So I had to phone my DH, who came to meet me where I was and helped fix the tyre. I didn't leave that spot till 6.58 :dohh:. I drove like a crazy person and got to my clinic by about 7.20. Had my shot by 7.26. The nurse wasn't bothered it was a few minutes late. She says it doesn't matter. I truly hope so! Can you beat that?? All these days have gone perfectly, and the ONE day I have to be right on time, this happens! Thank God it wasn't any worse and I didn't get there too too late!

So, EC tomorrow evening!! My DH will not be pleased about having to leave work mid-way. But ah well. We gotta do what we gotta do :shrug:


----------



## silarose28

Oh isi what a nightmare ! Glad you managed to get going in the end! Good luck tomorrow hub - got everything crossed for you xxxxx


----------



## Lolly1985

Eeeeeeeek Isi, what a major stress for you! I would be freakin right out!! 20minutes late considering is pretty good going! Of all days, do you sometimes wonder if some one up there is bhaving a good old joke with us?!! I wanted to wish you all the very very VERY best of luck for tomorrow. Will be thinking of you and hope to hear some good news soon. 

Love to all my B'n'B buddies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kat_F

Wow Isi! Best of luck hope it all went well...

I had my heartbeat scan today and sure enough everything is fine and I have a little embryo with a heartbeat. I celebrated by putting a ticker in my signature....

Only 6 weeks to go before I can tell people and I go back in two weeks for another scan to make sure everything is still ok then off to my normal Obstetrician to discuss which hospital we will have the baby in!!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi ladies!

Lolly, that's exactly how I felt! I was like why that day of all days!! Thank God I didn't miss it completely. 

Thanks Silarose! How are you and the LO today?

That's fantastic Kat :happydance:. I am so so loving that ticker :yipee: 

My collection is this evening so will be leaving in a few hours. Will update as soon as I can!


----------



## angiemon

Isi that must have been a nightmare! All ok in the end though. Sending you all my luck for EC today, you'll be fine. Can't wait to hear the report later!! :thumbup:

Sila-thanks for the comment about my wee doggie, his name is frankie and hes 8 and a half. He looks quite posh in the pic (just had a haircut) hes normally much scruffier than that but equally as cute! Hope you are ok and your cold has got better, im sure is pregnancy symptoms too!! 

Kat-love the ticker, you must be so happy! Brilliant! :happydance:

Ann - not long now til your scan, is that when you start stimming. I was on the short protocol so im not sure exactly how the long protocol works?

Hello to everyone else!

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## annmc30

angie i have my scan on thurs then start injections the day after if everything ok 
kat love the ticker
lsi gdluck with ec hun x

how is every1 else???


----------



## angiemon

ann-we'll be cycling together then yay :happydance: im doing a FET cycle, i have 4 frosties from my fresh cycle and praying they will be fine :thumbup:

I have to call the clinic when AF arrives, it did arrive early this afternoon, so i can get booked in for a scan and get my meds. I havent had a call back yet so i will ring first thing in the morning to see what the plan is????

Hope everythings gone well at ec Isi :hugs:

xx


----------



## silarose28

Hiya everyone

Kat - isn't it wonderful to see the heartbeat? So pleased everything is going so well for you. I have another scan on Thur and will let you know how I get on.

Isi - what's your news lovely? Can't wait to find out how many eggs you got!

Ann - good luck for your scan on Thur.

Angie - yay! You will be getting going soon too. Good luck hun!

Lolly - hiya - how are you getting on?

Hi to everyone else tooxxxxx


----------



## Doodar

Hi girls,

Thought I'd pop in and say hello. I don't really feel as though I belong anywhere anymore. I don't have anything to update and nothing much happening on the ttc front, so I'm quite boring really. We have our review apt on thurs, which I am looking forward to, will be nice to move forward.

Isi good luck with EC hun. It's all happening now. It's gone so quick.

Kat congrats on seeing the heartbeat wow!! bet that was amazing.

Sila how you doing hun are you feeling better?

lolly sorry to hear your treatment has taken a step back. I am interested to hear about your cysts and the reason for postponing treatment. I have cysts on my ovaries and my clinic have never mentioned to me that they could hamper the treatment outcome. hmmmm interesting I'm gonna have to check this out. I did often wonder if my outcomes were down to the cysts and I was gonna ask them about it on thurs. Maybe I'll look into it more now. Good luck for when you start treatment hun. It's such a long road but we will get there in the end.

Wishful I'm so sorry to hear your news hunny. It's devastating. :hugs:
Wrighty how you doing hun, been thinking of you. :hugs:

:hugs: and :dust: to everyone else.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

30 eggs :shock: :shock: :shock:

I was freaking out, but the Nurse told me not to worry. I haven't over stimulated and quality appears fine. 

Fertility report isn't ready yet, since they didn't retrieve till about 7pm, so fingers crossed I'll have good news. 

Thanks my lovelies, Kat, Silarose, Ann, Lolly and Angie. Your support has been awesome!

Doodar, lovely seeing you again hunny :hugs:. We miss you here. Please stop by as often as you can sweetie. Don't forget to insist for those tests!


----------



## annmc30

omg 30 eggs is great hun fx u get a good report x
angie we could be cycle buddies x


----------



## angiemon

Isi, thats excellent! you must be so excited :happydance: 

ann-yes i think we will be pretty close :thumbup:

afm-im having my first scan tomorrow and hopefully get my meds if all is ok, excited but also worries are starting to enter in - PMA all the way!!!

Hope everyone else is ok,

xxxx


----------



## annmc30

angie gdluck at scan 2mor how does the FET cycle work?


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks ladies!

Just got the call. We had 16 fertilise normally. So I'm relieved about that. The flip side is they want me to come over tomorrow evening for my transfer. They say they have better success rates with day 2. Hadn't really planned for this, but I reckon my doctor knows what he's doing. They're also going to be transferring about 4, mainly because of my history and I guess how early they're being transferred. 

I'll be spending about 2 or 3 nights at the hospital, for the rest and also observation. 

Good luck with your scan on Thursday, Anne! Can't wait to hear good news. 

Yay for your FET only being weeks away Angie. Mega excited for you!!!


----------



## Lolly1985

Oh my god Isi, you're like a machine!!! :haha: That is amazing, 30 eggs and 16 fertilised... wow!! You must be :cloud9: Congrats hunny, it all sounds very positive. I wish you a lovely ET and much rest in hosp, let them wait on you hand and foot! Yay, pupo queen in the making :hugs: xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## angiemon

Thats great Isi, 16 eggs, i bet your so excited and happy. Good for you :happydance: Sending you loads of :dust: and [-o&lt;


----------



## angiemon

annmc30 said:


> angie gdluck at scan 2mor how does the FET cycle work?

I think the cycles can be different but as far as I know at the moment, I will be taking a short regime medicated cycle. I will be taking progynova in tablet form 3x a day from day 2 (tomorrow) this is to thicken the lining and after 9-10 days i will be put on progesterone if lining is thick enough and then four to six days after that I will have ET (please thaw nicely my little embies [-o&lt;) Seems like quite an easy cycle until the dreaded 2WW
Thanks for asking.
How are you feeling about your scan on Thursday?

:hugs:


----------



## Lolly1985

Yay Angie!! All the waiting and it's finally here! :happydance: Really happy for you! How are you feeling about it all? I imagine the nerves come flooding back, but sure you will do just fine, with your lovely embies thawing nicely, and will be pupo in no time at all... YAY!!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kat_F

Wow Isi congratulations! Wishing you best of luck for your transfer xo not long until you are PUPO


----------



## annmc30

lsi 16 thats great hun gdluck for et and get losts of rest, 

angie gdluck with FET it sounds like u be pupo in no time, im just hoping my lining is thin enuff for me 2 start injections on friday my last cycle i had to sniff a week longer as it wasnt :cry: but its fine whats another week lol


----------



## silarose28

Hi everyone

Isi - yay 16 eggs! That's fantastic!!!!! Hope you have a good rest in hospital. Let us know how yu get on.

Doodah - good to hear from you honey and good luck in your appointment tomorrow.

Angie - how did your scan go? I'm rooting for your snowbabies all of the way!

Lolly - how is the new job going? Hope it's helping to take your mind off things.

Ann - hope you don't need to wait that extra week hun.

MSG, Wrighty and Wishful - miss you all.

AFM - have my second scan tomorrow - will let you know how I get on xxx


----------



## annmc30

sila goodluck at scan 2mor x


----------



## angiemon

silarose28 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Isi - yay 16 eggs! That's fantastic!!!!! Hope you have a good rest in hospital. Let us know how yu get on.
> 
> Doodah - good to hear from you honey and good luck in your appointment tomorrow.
> 
> Angie - how did your scan go? I'm rooting for your snowbabies all of the way!
> 
> Lolly - how is the new job going? Hope it's helping to take your mind off things.
> 
> Ann - hope you don't need to wait that extra week hun.
> 
> MSG, Wrighty and Wishful - miss you all.
> 
> AFM - have my second scan tomorrow - will let you know how I get on xxx

Hi Sila, scan went well today thanks. Everything ok and started my tablets this evening. Dont go back now until the 18th march. very different from fresh cycle. Its kinda weird but great too!!
Good luck with your scan tomorrow, cant wait too hear your update.

:dust::dust:


----------



## angiemon

Lolly1985 said:


> Yay Angie!! All the waiting and it's finally here! :happydance: Really happy for you! How are you feeling about it all? I imagine the nerves come flooding back, but sure you will do just fine, with your lovely embies thawing nicely, and will be pupo in no time at all... YAY!!! xxxxxxxxx

Ahh thanks Lolly, im feeling really good actually. Had my scan this morning and had acupuncture this aft and started tablets this evening. Im not going to obsess as much this time and i was told today that i had high E2 levels last time 14,000 whatever that means so im hoping with less hormones and less stress might bring us our BFP :happydance::happydance: Just hope our little embies will thaw nicely, that is going to be a stressful wait, i know that for sure!!!

How are you doing? Hows the job going? It wont be long before you start again. Time really does go quickly!!!

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## angiemon

annmc30 said:


> lsi 16 thats great hun gdluck for et and get losts of rest,
> 
> angie gdluck with FET it sounds like u be pupo in no time, im just hoping my lining is thin enuff for me 2 start injections on friday my last cycle i had to sniff a week longer as it wasnt :cry: but its fine whats another week lol

ann, good luck for your scan tomorrow. I didn't even realise that could be a problem. Perhaps its because i did the short protocol, one more thing to worry about. Hope it is all okay to start the stimming on Friday :thumbup:

:hugs:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi lovely ladies! Thanks for all your wonderful support :hugs: 


So, I'm PUPO with the most beautiful 4 celled embies you can imagine. All Grade 1. The embryologist showed them to me and I fell head over heels in love. Hoping I'm PUPO with just 4 as my doctor was joking about an extra one. Still don't know if he was joking or not. I'm sure he was. Lol. The transfer was so much easier than last time. Lots of banter and generally a better atmosphere. Also had my ipod afterwards, so Coldplay and Michael Buble kept me and my full bladder company. Lol. 

So I'm nice and comfy in my hospital room. Just had a nice dinner and watching TV now. I'll be here till Saturday morning, so quite happy about that. 

Will start testing from next Friday or Saturday (9 or 10dp2dt). My expectations are reasonable. I am open to the possibility of disappointment. I just intend to overdose on good TV and try not to stress about the outcome.
*
Good luck with your scans tomorrow Silarose and Anne :hugs: 

That's so awesome about your scan Angie! So the clock is officially ticking for you :thumbup: 

Thanks for your kind words Lolly! You're such a sweetheart :hugs: 

Thanks Kat :hugs:. So relieved I'm finally done with the shots. Hope to have a ticker like yours in a few weeks :winkwink:

:hugs: to everyone else!


----------



## Doodar

Thanks Sila I'm looking forward to moving forward. Good luck for your scan tomorrow hun.

Isi wow pupo lady. 16 embies is fab.Make the most of the rest hun. Can't wait for you to test.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks Doodar :hugs:. How are you sweetie?


----------



## annmc30

yay for been pupo lsi hope them embies are snuggling down nicely
angie hows things?

afm scan went great nice thin linning so i start injections 2mor having them on a night as i work early shifts im bck at the clinic 17th march for another scan then the 22nd and ec is planned for 24th march


----------



## Isi Buttercup

That's great Ann :happydance:. So awesome that you down regged well! Good luck with the stimms hun! Hope it goes by quickly :hugs:

Good luck today Silarose!!

:hugs: Kat, Lolly, Angie, Doodar, Wrighty and MSG!

Nothing much on my end, just progesterone cramping. Just lying on my hospital bed, watching TV. Ordered me some cupcakes for tomorrow. Can't wait :D. I just want to be as relaxed as possible. Nothing more I can do now. Whatever will be will be, I guess :shrug:


----------



## annmc30

u get plenty of rest hun n ive got everything crossed for u whens your otd?


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks Ann :hugs: OTD is Thursday 24th March, but I intend to start testing from next Saturday (19th).


----------



## Kat_F

How exciting Isi :) I hope the little embies burrow in nice and warm for the long haul xo


----------



## Lolly1985

Hi everyone!

Glad all has gone very smoothly Isi, can't believe you are pupo with quads!! Good to hear you are taking it nice and easy. Good luck hun, you really do deserve it :hugs:

Good news Ann, bet you are getting excited now, you will be a pupo princess before you know it!

Angie hope you are feeling ok? Thaw embies, thaw? How many will they we taking out to defrost? All the luck in the world.

Hi to our prego ladies, Sila and Kat, hope you are both holding up ok. Any sickness/symptoms to tell us about?!

MSG and Doodar, hope you are both doing ok, love and hugs to you both.

AFM... the new job is going well thank you. Am very busy but the days are flying by so hoping that it'll be no time at all until I will be starting ICSI again, yay!! Had a dream two nights back that I was going for a scan and then looked in the mirror and had a big baby bump. Had the scan and saw the baby. I know its probably because i'm on here too much but I like to think of it as a sign!! Woke up wishing it was real. Also was winding on the sky+ and randomly pressed play and the character said 'pregnant'. And that was it. Bit surreal! And finally my DP had a fortune cookie which said inside 'after lots of waiting your greatest wish will come true.' I hope this is all pointing to a good outcome!!!! (Keeping up the PMA!)

Much love ladies, Lolly xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Wow! So many signs Lolly!!! Definitely enough for me to have mega good vibes for you! Can't wait for you to start. Glad the job is also going well!

Thanks Kat :hugs:


----------



## annmc30

Isi Buttercup said:


> Thanks Ann :hugs: OTD is Thursday 24th March, but I intend to start testing from next Saturday (19th).

fx for a :bfp: same day i go in for ec:happydance:
lolly glad your liking your new job n heres hopping u start icsi very soon


----------



## silarose28

Hiya everyone

Isi - how does it feel being an official PUPO? Hope you are having a good rest. Wishing you all the luck in the world!

Doodah- how did your appointment go hun?

Ann - yay you've got going! How are you feeling on the injections?

Lolly - all of those signs wow! Glad you are keeping up the PMA - shows just how strong you are!

Angie - good luck with your FET. What tablets do you have to take? Never heard of that. Acupuncture is fantastic isn't it? I have pent a fortune on it over the laast year but I'm sure it really helped me to cope with all the stress.

AFM - my scan on Thur was all fine - baby measured 7 weeks 3 days and the heartbeat could be seen. Got another scan next week and am then just seeing the midwife for routine treatment like everyone else! Feel a bit green around the gills but am loving every second of it as it reassures me everything is ok.

xxxxxxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

That's perfect Silarose! So happy for you! And feeling green is definitely a good thing :D. Girl, surely now you can put up a ticker :winkwink: 

As for me, I'm good. I leave hospital this afternoon. Gotten loads of rest so far and hope to get even more in the coming week. I think one of the reasons I'm so relaxed is I'm truly, honestly open to any outcome. I'm not stressing at all and am just generally enjoying time off work. I pray it all works out in the end.


----------



## angiemon

Hi Ladies!

Thanks Sila-so happy to hear the scan went well, thats so great!! Funny how we'll actually enjoy sickness and other symptoms because it reassures us. Can't wait to have my head down the toilet :rofl: You must be so happy! Just wondered where you had your treatment if you don't mind me asking? Im taking progynova, 3x2mg tabs a day but i can take them all in the morning. If i get side effects such as nausea or tiredness i can take them through the day. They are just to thicken my lining and to prevent ovulation apparently!! FET seems to be a lot less stressful! :coffee: I really like the acupunture too but you're right it costs a fortune but we have got ICSI funded by the NHS so we're very lucky!

Isi-have you had a nice few days resting? Is that what they normally do in Lagos? Im just wondering that if they think its beneficial im def going to have 3 days rest after ET? Im glad you're feeling positive and its so go to be stressfree as possible. I got really stressed through my last cycle, I didnt realise how bad at the time but looking back i was awful. I think the only time i was ok was at my acupuncture sessions....:sleep: Wishing you so much luck for your wee embies!!

Ahh thanks Lolly-yes im praying for my little embies to thaw properly, we have 4 and they thaw 2 first and then if there is a problem with those 2 they will then thaw the other 2, so if i manage to have 2 after thawing they will replace both. I can't wait to be PUPO again :happydance:
So good that you're enjoying your job and I love the signs you're getting. There has to be something in all of them!!! When do you think you will start your next cycle?

Ann- how are you feeling? Are the injections going ok? Thanks for the support!!

Kat, hope you feeling great. Have you many symptoms?

AFM, as said before, im feeling pretty relaxed, not being too hard on myself. Ive had my dads 70th party last week and had lots of family over from Scotland, Ireland and America so been keeping pretty busy. They've all gone now so can relax a bit! Ive told a few of my family members about what we're going through and im surprised to hear how many people are affected by infertlity. And the support they give is great too! Sometimes i think I should try not to tell anyone and other times you want to tell everyone! Well down the pub last night with loads of family and friends and everyones asking me to have a drink and leave the car there and its so difficult to say no and then because im not drinking, they think im pregnant!! :dohh: I think it might be easier not to go out for a few weeks.
Well we're going to see the Wizard of Oz tonight in London :wohoo: so looking forward to that. Sorry to go on and on.


Hi to anyone ive missed.

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Sounds like you've had a fun but hectic couple of weeks, Angie! It must have been great to have family from all over the world. I agree that's its sometimes nice to share with others this infertility business, as some can really give good support. Others, unfortunately, just don't have a clue :nope:. And tell me about how annoying it is when people interpret your not drinking (or weight gain in my case, since I don't drink anyways) for pregnancy :dohh:. Talk about added pressure. Yeesh! So so glad you've started acupuncture, and that the FET is far less stressful than a fresh cycle. Rooting for you hun :hugs:

I wouldn't say a hospital stay is standard practice here in Lagos. Its just that my FS has been my Ob/Gyn for the past 3 years, so he sort of has added interest in my case (why I didn't use him for my first cycle totally beats me :dohh:). So when I asked if it was okay to stay a while (given that I wasn't 100% sure I'd be able to close my eyes to housework at home and get good rest for the first couple of days, especially as I had a 2 day transfer, and also since he has such a lovely clinic with amazing nurses), he said yes immediately. So it was as a result of me request, not standard practice. I leave for home in about 2 hours, and I think I can afford to patter around the house a bit. I don't return to work till the 21st. 

Have fun seeing the Wizard of Oz :happydance:. In my 1 year of post graduate education in the UK, and occassional summer visits, I have never gotten round to seeing a West End play! Maybe next time. Have fun sweetie!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Sounds like you've had a fun but hectic couple of weeks, Angie! It must have been great to have family from all over the world. I agree that's its sometimes nice to share with others this infertility business, as some can really give good support. Others, unfortunately, just don't have a clue :nope:. And tell me about how annoying it is when people interpret your not drinking (or weight gain in my case, since I don't drink anyways) for pregnancy :dohh:. Talk about added pressure. Yeesh! So so glad you've started acupuncture, and that the FET is far less stressful than a fresh cycle. Rooting for you hun :hugs:

I wouldn't say a hospital stay is standard practice here in Lagos. Its just that my FS has been my Ob/Gyn for the past 3 years, so he sort of has added interest in my case (why I didn't use him for my first cycle totally beats me :dohh:). So when I asked if it was okay to stay a while (given that I wasn't 100% sure I'd be able to close my eyes to housework at home and get good rest for the first couple of days, especially as I had a 2 day transfer, and also since he has such a lovely clinic with amazing nurses), he said yes immediately. So it was as a result of me request, not standard practice. I leave for home in about 2 hours, and I think I can afford to patter around the house a bit. I don't return to work till the 21st. 

Have fun seeing the Wizard of Oz :happydance:. In my 1 year of post graduate education in the UK, and occassional summer visits, I have never gotten round to seeing a West End play! Maybe next time. Have fun sweetie!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Please forgive the double post :blush:. Silly phone!!!


----------



## annmc30

silarose glad your scan went well gdluck at the next 1

lsi make sure you get lots of rest at home whens otd?

angie whens et glad your not stressing yourself out 

afm ive had a headache from hell 2day i had my first injection last nitght at 6pm the hubbys mother did it as i hate needles :cry: 2nd injetion due at 6pm 2nite :happydance:


----------



## angiemon

Hi Isi - thanks, the last 2 weeks have been great fun and the show was great too, you should try to get to one when you're next in London. Even just seeing the theatre is an experience in itself. They're so old and have got so much history, we were home early though as i need lots of sleep now!!
Your FS sounds great and i know what you mean about being at home and seeing all these things that need to be done!! I really think i did a bit too much last time after ET so im going to be strict with myself this time. How are you feelng now? Did i read that you were starting to test on Fri? I so hope it has worked for you this time, ive got a good feeling for you. :thumbup:

Hi Ann - im not exactly sure when my ET will be. Ive got a scan on Friday and if my lining is at the right thickness, they will then start me on cyclogest (lovely!!) and set a date for my ET probably for 5 days after as my snowbabies are 5 & 6 days old. Im sorry you've got bad headaches. It might be a silly question but are you drinking enough water, i was told 2-3 litres a day and to include some milk in that, it really helps i think! How did you find the injection, it doesn't hurt too much does it? Its weird but it actually now feels like we're doing something so its kind of exciting! Have you felt like this too?

Hope all you other ladies are good!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## silarose28

Hiya everyone

Isi - glad you are feeling relaxed about your outcome - that can only help. Your Dr sounds lovely - so great that he will go that extra mile for you. Good luck hun.


Angie - i had my treatment at Herts and Essex and they were good. I'm like you and wanted to tell people at times, but keep it to myself at other times. The thing that put me off talking to people was the fact that i felt that so many people just didn't understand. I felt that some people thought I was fussing over nothing. I've lost count of the things others said that upset me e.g. why not go for adoption? do you really want to give birth it hurts? Nobody was being mean but how could they 'get' it if they haven't been through it.I still feel a bit traumatised by it all to be honest!

Ann -sorry about your headache. They are awful - I found paracetamol and water helped. Hope you feel better tomorrow.

Hi everyone else - any news?

AFM - I'm still feeling tired and queasy - not complaining though!


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kat_F

Hello everyone I've been following the posts but haven't had anything to report until today. Went for my second scan (7w5d) and everything looks good, the heartbeat is going strong at 155 bpm. I'm wrapped because last week my IVF doctor told me it was "about 120" on the internal scan and I was worried it was too low but now I've had the propper reading I feel much more comfortable and my bean is the right size too (1.25 cm so tiny)...

Hope everyone continues to go well and if you get the chance say a little prayer for a friend of mine who went through IVF last month, did all the drugs at the highest concentration of Puregon, but only produced one egg so she chose to cancel the cycle before collection. Now they are checking her eggs as she had bad quality last time (the eggs of a 60 year old woman and she is 29) and she might not be able to ever have children. They are investigating her egg quality now and she will try again next month but it may lead to bad news again... 

Just a little prayer for her would be great from ladies who know what it's like to go through the IVF roundabout rollercoaster....


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks Angie :hugs:. I really pray I get good news this weekend! Glad you had fun at the show. Will be praying and rooting for you when you get your FET started :happydance: 

Anne, hope the headaches are gone sweetie! When is your next scan?

Tired and queasy is awesome, Silarose :hugs:. 

That's great about the heartbeat, Kat. Will say a prayer for your friend. 

:hi: Lolly, Doodar, Wrighty and MSG!

Nothing much from me. Was just recently confused on whether the front or back door is best for cyclogest, as its so messy from the front :blush:. No real symptoms besides the progesterone cramping and occassional boobs tenderness. I did wake up with a runny nose this morning, but could be totally unrelated. So, I've been watching back-to-back movies and treating myself to ice cream :winkwink:. Will test on Saturday at 10dp2dt.


----------



## annmc30

angie yeah im drinking plenty of water 4-5lts a day i injected myself last nite i woke this morning to a big bruise :cry:,

silarose :thumbup: @ the tired and queasy 

lsi gdluck with testing on satday, im at the clinic on thursday:thumbup:

afm im drinking loads of water but still got headache from hell, i also feel so bloated i could pop lol ive got a nasty bruise on my tummy of my injection last nite but apart from that im getting excited for ec in the 24th:happydance:


----------



## angiemon

Sila-Im at the bridge centre in london and was wondering if you were near. Just had a thought we might be at the same clinic, I dont know why!?! Ive not really told anyone this time, they know its coming up but don't know when. Family know, i work with them so its great that i can be flexible with work.. Your symptoms are great so when are you going to present us a ticker so we can check on your LO!!:thumbup:

Kat-Hb sounds great, its great to have your worries taking away from you. Heres to a happy and healthy 9 months for you!!!:baby:

Thanks Isi- its great to have so much support on here! Im so excited for you for Saturday, im so [-o&lt; for you!! The runny nose sounds great too!! Fingers tightly crossed :hugs:

Ann-Wow thats a lot of water!! Sorry you are getting bruises and headaches! My oh did my injections (always from an angle) and they were fine. Perhaps you can ask the clinic for tips on Thursday.. is that your first follie scan? So exciting! Do you know what day transfer you are having? Good luck for thursday!!:hugs:

Hope you are doing well Lolly, it wont be long now :happydance:

Hi to anyone ive missed. Hope you are ok doodar, wrighty and MSG

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lolly1985

Hi Everyone!!

So much is happening on here!

Isi, how are you getting on? I hope that the signs are all good news! I know what you mean about the progesterone pessaries! Yuk! Good luck to you :haha: Babydust my lovely!

Ann, sorry to hear that you feel a bit icky at the moment. Hopefully the headaches will subside as you get used to the meds, that's what I found last cycle. But then the bloat arrives. Hope that EC is here before you know it!!

Kat thats lovely news, you must be so over the moon!

:happydance: Sila for the :sick: Haha, what other forums would celebrate morning sickness!!

Angie? How are you doing? Excited that all is real, at last!! :happydance: So much love to you and future beanie, sticky vibes!

AFM... feeling lil bit down of late. Impatient is the word!! And keep having strange dreams. Feel that it is always on my mind, even when I sleep. The new job occupied me for 2 weeks but now i'm mega back down with a bump and getting scared I won't cope if it fails again. Sorry to bring everyone down. Think i'm just :sleep: 

Love to you all, Lolly xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## annmc30

angie yeah its my first follie scan on thursday im very bloated at the moment ec is hopefully 24th march with et 27th march x


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi lovely ladies. Hope you're doing great. 

Lolly, its natural to feel that way. Just keep your eye on the prize hun. How's your health now?

Angie, can't wait for you to start. 

Ann, good luck with your scan next week. 

Sila and Kat, hope your pregnancies are going great!

Just had some spots of blood on my toilet paper, very brief and its stopped now. I'm 7dp2dt (9 dpo) today, so I'm not sure if its not too late for implantation. Well either that or my period is coming early or its as a result of the scratching from the thrush I suddenly developed :shrug:. Only time will tell, I guess. I'm surprisingly calm. Whatever will be will be.


----------



## angiemon

annmc30 said:


> angie yeah its my first follie scan on thursday im very bloated at the moment ec is hopefully 24th march with et 27th march x

Hi Ann, being bloated i would say is a good sign for lots of good follies growing in there, good luck for tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## angiemon

Just had some spots of blood on my toilet paper, very brief and its stopped now. I'm 7dp2dt (9 dpo) today, so I'm not sure if its not too late for implantation. Well either that or my period is coming early or its as a result of the scratching from the thrush I suddenly developed :shrug:. Only time will tell, I guess. I'm surprisingly calm. Whatever will be will be.[/QUOTE]

Hi Isi, you sound so calm, that is brilliant i would say :thumbup: I dont know much about implantation bleeding but a lot of ladies spot for the first few months of pregnancy dont they? Its so hard because all the symptoms are similar! Im really praying this is the BFP for you. [-o&lt;[-o&lt; for Saturday.

Afm, i have started taking my meds (last wed), i dont have to take much. I have a scan on Friday and then they should be able to book me in for ET next week :happydance: I feel good about it all and FET is so easy because there are no mood swings but i just hope it works and im worrying a bit about FET not having as good success rates so my mind is toing and froing again from positive to neg but mainly positive. Im so looking forward to ET. :happydance:

I hope everyone is ok

xx


----------



## angiemon

Lolly1985 said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> So much is happening on here!
> 
> Isi, how are you getting on? I hope that the signs are all good news! I know what you mean about the progesterone pessaries! Yuk! Good luck to you :haha: Babydust my lovely!
> 
> Ann, sorry to hear that you feel a bit icky at the moment. Hopefully the headaches will subside as you get used to the meds, that's what I found last cycle. But then the bloat arrives. Hope that EC is here before you know it!!
> 
> Kat thats lovely news, you must be so over the moon!
> 
> :happydance: Sila for the :sick: Haha, what other forums would celebrate morning sickness!!
> 
> Angie? How are you doing? Excited that all is real, at last!! :happydance: So much love to you and future beanie, sticky vibes!
> 
> AFM... feeling lil bit down of late. Impatient is the word!! And keep having strange dreams. Feel that it is always on my mind, even when I sleep. The new job occupied me for 2 weeks but now i'm mega back down with a bump and getting scared I won't cope if it fails again. Sorry to bring everyone down. Think i'm just :sleep:
> 
> Love to you all, Lolly xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Hi Lolly, thank you so much, your so sweet :kiss: I know its difficult to think of anything else and the waiting is so difficult. Being able to come on here and talk to other girls and reading other stories helps so much but we can't help our minds wandering to the worst. We all do it Lolly and you just have to believe that it WILL work for you and soon!!! Try not to feel down :hugs: have a kitten hug!! Im sure when i feel down my dog knows because he follows me round more than usual. He will be really put out when our baby comes along :brat:


----------



## annmc30

lsi fx the spotting is nothing to worry about heres to your:bfp: on satday

angie gdluck with your scan on friday ul be pupo in no time

afm im just really tired n bloated feel like im going to pop lol, im excited for my scan 2mor hope my follies r grown big and plenty of them ready for ec on 24th :happydance:


----------



## Lolly1985

Thank you Isi and Angie so much for the kind words. Sorry about that, I know you both are dealing with so much at the moment. 

Isi you are in a good place right now, very chilled and calm, can only have a positive effect. Sorry to hear about the thrush. I am very hopeful for your cycle this time. All sounds positive to me. So much luck!

Wow Angie, can't believe it you will be PUPO next week, that's amazing! I can understand why you must be nervous about the unknown of FET, but think of Inky. She was the same and she got her BFP last month. Here's hoping and praying.

Ann, being bloated sounds good to me, hopefully lots of lovely follies! Good luck for your scan!

Hi Kat and Sila, hope you are both well.

Think i'm off for a dose of sex and the city! (Bet that read a bit dodgey for a second there!!)

Love to all 

Lolly xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## annmc30

scan went great 2day the clinic just phoned ive got 2 go bck on satday for another scan and now ec is tues 22nd:happydance::happydance::happydance: with et friday 25th :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hi, all! Just checking in on you :) Isi, WOW, sounds like this may be it!! Crossing all for you! 

Hope everyone else is well!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

That's awesome news Anne :happydance:. So you'll be PUPO next week!!!

Angie, you'll also be a PUPO Princess next week! So excited for you :hugs: 

Hope you enjoyed your Sex and the City, Lolly! Was it the series or the movie? Always a great way to unwind :wine:. Hope you're good sweetie!

MSG, so wonderful hearing from you! How have you been? What's been the progress with the adoption?

As for me, spotting stopped after yesterday afternoon. Not convinced it was implantation but I guess we'll know in 36 hours. How soon can I use a Clearblue digi? I'll be almost 10dp2dt when I test.


----------



## annmc30

lsi i was 9dp3dt last yr when i tested with a digi and it came up straight away 1-2 fx u get that bfp hun 

angie heres to been pupo next week

afm im so excited that ec has been brought forward im now off work til the 11th april


----------



## angiemon

Thats great news Ann:happydance: you must have loads of lovely follies, did they give you an idea of amount and size?? Yay for being PUPO next week, i should find out tomorrow what day my ET is, hopefully if all is going well, ill be booked in next week too - fingers xed!!

Lolly - Great idea watching sex and the city and yes I did wonder what was coming at the end of the sentence when i read :haha: hope your feeling better now!!

Isi- your so close. Are you thinking about testing early or have you really strong willpower not too!! how are you feeling now?? :kiss:

Nice to hear from you MSG, hope you are ok. :hugs:

Hope you are ok Sila and Kat, and hoping we can all join you soon :hugs:

xxx


----------



## annmc30

angie i had a few 16,14,13,12,11,10,9,7,6 carnt wait for my next scan then ec on tues


----------



## angiemon

That's a great set, they seem to really grow after trigger too xx


----------



## MySillyGirls

Isi Buttercup said:


> That's awesome news Anne :happydance:. So you'll be PUPO next week!!!
> 
> Angie, you'll also be a PUPO Princess next week! So excited for you :hugs:
> 
> Hope you enjoyed your Sex and the City, Lolly! Was it the series or the movie? Always a great way to unwind :wine:. Hope you're good sweetie!
> 
> MSG, so wonderful hearing from you! How have you been? What's been the progress with the adoption?
> 
> As for me, spotting stopped after yesterday afternoon. Not convinced it was implantation but I guess we'll know in 36 hours. How soon can I use a Clearblue digi? I'll be almost 10dp2dt when I test.

Isi, doing fine here! We are kind of exploring our options. And, we are still ttc naturally of course. We thought about a domestic adoptions, but, I think if we go back to adoption we may do international again. For a variety of reasons. The china special needs adoption program is moving really really fast and is much less expensive than a few others. And, by special needs, it can be totally mild things like a repaired cleft palate or a mild heart murmur. Now, I just have to get dh on board. I think he has left this whole baby thing behind us.... ugh, how do men move on sooo fast emotionally?


----------



## angiemon

annmc30 said:


> scan went great 2day the clinic just phoned ive got 2 go bck on satday for another scan and now ec is tues 22nd:happydance::happydance::happydance: with et friday 25th :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Ive been at the clinic today and we are going to be PUPO together (finger xed my little embies thaw [-o&lt; im booked in for ET on Thursday 24 :happydance::happydance:

Hope everyone else is ok. :hugs:


----------



## annmc30

angie ive got everything crossed for your little embies to thaw nicely and been pupo :happydance:

afm im at the clinic 2mor at 9:20 for my last scan and to b told when to have hcg shot :happydance: then ec on tuesday :happydance:


----------



## angiemon

Good luck tomorrow Ann, won't be long til ec :happydance:

Hey isi, how are you this evening. I've got everything crossed for you for tomorrow. Can't wait to see your BFP :hugs:

Xx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

I'm pregnant :D 

Got a :bfp: first on a FRER and then on digi. Pregnant 1-2 weeks. I'm still in shock. Dear Jesus, THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Please

Isi - I'm not sure if u remember me from Jan, u were very sweet to me. I have been watching this thread since then while waiting for my treatment to start. Wanted say a huge congrats to u sweetie u deserve it. X


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Please said:


> Isi - I'm not sure if u remember me from Jan, u were very sweet to me. I have been watching this thread since then while waiting for my treatment to start. Wanted say a huge congrats to u sweetie u deserve it. X

Thanks so much sweetie :hugs:. That's so so sweet of you. Thank you from the bottom of my heart. I remember you well hun! Wishing you loads and loads of luck for your cycle sweetie! :hugs:


----------



## Lolly1985

Oh Isi I'm made up for you! You more than deserve this after all the love and support that you have shown to both myself and all the other ladies on this thread. Massive congratulations and I knew there was a good vibe coming from you throughout this cycle. You seemed so calm and relaxed and its all payed off. Yay! :happydance: xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## silarose28

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Isi - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!! Yipee!!!!! I am soooooo pleased for you honey. You really deserve this!

Angie and Ann - am so excited for you to become PUPOs!! Good luck!


Lolly - hope you are well and that the waiting is flying by.

MSG - lovely to hear from you. Good luck with your adoption plans!

Hi to everyone else too.

Sorry not been posting much. Have just been sooo knackered - not complaining one bit though!!!


----------



## MySillyGirls

Yayyyy!!! Isi!!!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Lolly1985 said:


> Oh Isi I'm made up for you! You more than deserve this after all the love and support that you have shown to both myself and all the other ladies on this thread. Massive congratulations and I knew there was a good vibe coming from you throughout this cycle. You seemed so calm and relaxed and its all payed off. Yay! :happydance: xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Thanks hun! You're such a sweetheart :hugs:. Praying its a nice sticky one. Can't wait to cheer you on when you start!



silarose28 said:


> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> Isi - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!! Yipee!!!!! I am soooooo pleased for you honey. You really deserve this!
> 
> Angie and Ann - am so excited for you to become PUPOs!! Good luck!
> 
> 
> Lolly - hope you are well and that the waiting is flying by.
> 
> MSG - lovely to hear from you. Good luck with your adoption plans!
> 
> Hi to everyone else too.
> 
> Sorry not been posting much. Have just been sooo knackered - not complaining one bit though!!!

Thanks Silarose :hugs:




MySillyGirls said:


> Yayyyy!!! Isi!!!

Thanks so much sweetie :hugs:


----------



## annmc30

lsi congrats on getting your :bfp::happydance::happydance: i bet your on :cloud9::happydance:

my scan went really well 2day i had a big follie measuring 20 and a few 19 18 17 16 15 14 12:thumbup: i have my hcg shot at 8pm 2mor then ec booked for 9am:happydance::happydance:


----------



## angiemon

Thats so great Isi, i was checking on my iphone when i first woke up this morning and left a message on your journal but CONGRATULATIONS again:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: you truly deserve it and thanks for all the support. 

Now any tips of us ladies ??????????

Ann, your scan sounds great, bet you cant wait til Tuesday :happydance:

:hugs:to everyone

xx


----------



## annmc30

angie im so excited just hope i get loads of eggs n they fertilise roll on tuesday

hugs 2every1


----------



## angiemon

Ill be thinking of you and praying. Its looking good for you though hun xx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks Angie :hugs:. Your post really made my day! I'm so nervous, scared and shocked, but also so very grateful! No tips except to try to be free of stress during the 2ww. I watched comedies the whole week and laughed a lot, and just tried not to stress. I'm so excited that you'll be PUPO next week :happydance: 

Thanks Anne :hugs:. And wow, you have lovely juicy folies just waiting there. Good luck with the trigger tomorrow babes. EC on Tuesday! So very excited for you!


----------



## angiemon

I wish i could come and give you a big hug :kiss: And im so excited to find out how many snuggled in nice and tight :happydance:
You have really helped others through this process and you only have to look at your journal and this thread to see how much you have made a difference, you truly deserve your huge slice of happiness and wishing you a very healthy and happy 9 months. Hope i can join you soon :happydance:


----------



## Doodar

Congratulations Isi I'm so happy for you. Yay!! you did it well done. Should we take bets on how many little beans you have in there. Hee hee it's brill. :thumbup::thumbup::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Kat_F

Congratulations Isi!! So glad you got your BFP :) =D&gt;

Here's to a Happy and Healthy 9 months for you - after all the support you've given me you truly deserve it
:flower:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks so much ladies. I'm truly touched!!! :hugs:

Thanks Kat! That was really sweet of you. I'm still in the scared stage and am about to do yet another test, but hopefully this is a sticky one :hugs:

Angie, you're such a sweetheart :hugs:. I can't wait for you to get your :bfp: in another 2 weeks!!

Thanks Doodar hun :hugs:. I have to admit that I'm also slightly nervous about how many there could be, :). I'm hoping for 2 :flower:


----------



## annmc30

well i had my hcg shot at 8pm drug free day 2mor then roll on 9am tuesday for ec im so excited


----------



## Kat_F

Wishing you the best of luck ann

I had a scan today, the baby is hanging upside down!! See his little head looking at the top of the uterus, :haha: really starting to look like a little person...

Isi hope you get a nice high reading on OTD....

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=183532&d=1300680672


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Kat, that's such a fantastic scan picture! Such a cute little bean already. You must be thrilled!!!

Anne, :happydance: for the trigger. You're almost there hun!

Had some brown spotting this morning. Really don't know what to think. Its only when I wipe. Off for my beta shortly, and also to get more tests. Praying hard all is well.


----------



## angiemon

Ahh Kat thats a lovely picture, so clear, i bet your over the moon :happydance:

Good luck for tomorrow Ann, so exciting :happydance:

Cant wait to hear your beta result Isi, let us know asap xxxxxxx

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

So, I went to the private lab to get my beta done. Because of some admin issues they have, it won't be ready till TOMORROW!!!!!!!!!!! I was so mad! But I got my blood drawn anyways.....so will have to endure the grueling 24hour wait 

I did a Clearblue test whilst there, and got a line. The pictures are attached. The digi is from Saturday.

The brown is pretty much a discharge.....no blood or anything.....just a brown mess (sorry for TMI ). Thrush has disappeared, and I don't know....kinda beginning to worry 

What do you think about the tests? Forgive me....I'm not the best photographer. The digi is from Saturday, and the others are from this morning (not FMU though).
 



Attached Files:







Lagos-20110319-00135.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 4









Lagos-20110321-00143.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 4









IMG-20110321-00145.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mrssunshine78

just wanted to say big congrats to you, and your pictures are fab, lines are very clear, must be more than one in there lol :happydance:


----------



## annmc30

kat what a great pic hun 

angie hows things with u?

lsi them tests look good carnt wait 2 hear what your beta is

afm im having a chilling day ready for ec in the morning lets hope i get lots if eggs 2mor :happydance::happydance:


----------



## angiemon

Just wrote a long post on my iphone and just lost it bummer!!!
Here i go again,

Isi-your tests look great, really clear. What a bummer you have to wait for your results but im sure they'll be great :thumbup:

Ann-Sending you lots of thoughts for tomorrow, Cant wait to hear your report, im sure it will be great :happydance:

AFM-ive had a bit of a wobbler this evening, just started to feel negative and worrying about my embies thawing. There was something on tv tonight about ivf and i got my sister and mum and a friend calling to tell me it was on and my sister said that it was about new technology that wont affect me 'yet' not until i fail 4 or 5 times. Cheers sis, thanks for thinking positive for me......i just got upset over it all :cry: had a bit of a cry as i wondered why us, why is how we;re conceiving on telly for everyone else to see!! I don't know what came over me, this is all so shit sometimes. Im just going to have a cup of tea and a hobnob and see if my pma will come back :wacko:

Sorry to rant and put a downer on everyone, rant is officially over!!!!

Hope you are okay Sunshine, nice to see you. How are you feeling?? xx

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Kat_F

:hugs: angiemom... you will be fine xoxox


----------



## annmc30

:hugs: angie im sure everything will b fine ul b pupo in no time:hugs:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Sending loads of :hugs:, Angie. We've all had those moments. I have no doubt in my mind that your embies will thaw beautifully. Can't wait for you to be PUPO in a few days sweetie :happydance: 

Good luck with EC today Anne! Thinking of you!

Thanks Mrs. Sunshine :hugs:. I pray I make it to my first scan!

As for me, brown gunk has stopped and still tested positive this morning. I get my beta later today. Will update as soon as I do!


----------



## angiemon

Ahh thanks ladies, your comments have made me feel so much better, i know we've all had the same thoughts. I feel much better today :thumbup:

Ann you'll be having your ec now :thumbup: getting loads of eggs :happydance:

Isi-cant wait to hear your beta result.

Kat- heres a :flower: for your lovely upside down baby :hugs:

:hugs:


----------



## mrssunshine78

i'm ok angiemon, things are starting to get a bit easier, still having really bad days, but i know i've got to expect that

i'm sure your embryos will be thawing nicely, i've noticed quite a lot of fet success stories, i hope yours will happen soon :hugs: what day is your transfer?

it is hard everyone knowing what you're going through, my next cycle i'm not gonna tell so many people, its so hard when things go wrong, i'm just going to be really vague about things


----------



## annmc30

hi ladies well ec was ok i just feel alittle deflated out of 9 follies i only got 6eggs :-( just hope n pray they all fertilise got to ring clinic at 10:30am


----------



## Isi Buttercup

6 eggs is a good number, Anne!! If you read back on this thread, you'll see that some of the :bfp:s did not come from a lot of eggs. Don't worry about a thing sweetie! I pray you get 100% fertilisation!!!

My 14dpo HCG was 111. Not sure if that's low or high....I reckon average. Might repeat tomorrow.


----------



## annmc30

lsi last yr i had 21 follies 15 fertilised but only 2 made it to transfer so im just abit worried at the momment i think its cos ive had a long stressful day, i was in a&e last nite till 11:30 with my son how jumped off a wall they dont knw if his foot is broken so its bandaged up hes on crutches n bck at hosptial in the morning :-(


----------



## angiemon

Hi Ann, try not to feel deflated. I think sometimes the more eggs you get, the less quality they are so try and think positive. :thumbup: I hope your son is ok. Im sure you'll get good fertilisation report tomorrow :thumbup:

Hi Sunshine-this whole process is hard isn't it and i know it feels awful now. Im so sorry! It will get better :hugs: My ET is due on Thursday (I so hope it goes ahead) x

Hi Isi-I dont know much about beta scores but im sure you've googled it :dohh: how are you feeling?


----------



## Lolly1985

Evening Ladies!

Ann, I'm sure you 6 eggs will be :thumbup: quality! Like angie said, its always quality and not quantity. I know how you mus feel, the more and the better chance etc etc... But this site has taught me that that often is just not the case. Good luck for tomorrow.

Isi, I hope you are feeling ok. I'm not sure about beta numbers i'm afraid, i'm sure sila and kat can offer you some reassurance. Also saw your piccies, amazing lines!! Rest up hunny.

Kat, what an beautiful picture of your little one. So sweet being upside down!! You must be so happy.

Angie, I'm sorry you have been feeling so worried. I'm sure your frosties will thaw very nicely and I will soon be reading about the crazy 2ww symptoms!! 

Sila, I hope you are well :happydance:

Hello and massive hugs to everyone else

Lolly xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kat_F

Ann I'm sure your 6 will be wonderful and get that one which will become a BFP... I guess that means a 3-day transfer so you'll be pupo sooner :) That's what happened to me when I only got 8 and now I'm preg xox


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Good luck Anne! Let's know the fertilisation report sweetie :hugs:

I still have brown spotting. It's so so frustrating! I'm going to get my beta done again today. Gosh, I never imagined how nerve wracking this all is :wacko:


----------



## annmc30

is feeling abit better 2day ive got 5 little embies :happydance: et is 9:45am fri:happydance:


----------



## angiemon

Hi Ann - :happydance: that's great new, you must be so happy!! :flower: roll on Friday xx

Isi- how are you doing today, did you get another beta. I'm sure your fine, it sounds like old blood. God this is non stop worry isn't it. :hugs:

Xx


----------



## mrssunshine78

ann thats a great fertilisation report, i only had 4 eggs, and still managed to get a bfp, so you've def got an excellent chance, good luck for friday

angiemon, good luck for tomorrow :hugs:

isi the brown spotting is old blood and prob just implantation, i got it last round and it cleared up after about a week :hugs:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

My beta was 340! Gosh! I'm so relieved!!

Thanks for the reassurance, Mrssunshine :hugs: 

That's great news Anne :happydance:. So you'll be PUPO by tomorrow!!!

Angie, I'm so looking forward to tomorrow for you :happydance:. Such a big day for the lovely ladies on this thread!

Lolly, thanks for the lovely words hun :hugs:

Hugs to Kat, Silarose, MSG and everyone!

:hug:


----------



## annmc30

angie gdluck with et 2mor :happydance:

lsi great beta results:happydance:

afm im still resting very painful belly 2day just hoping my embies are good quailty for fridays transfer


----------



## silarose28

Hi everyone

Crikey I've had some catching up to do!

Ann - 5 embies is great! I am living proof that quality is more important that quantity and there are loads of other ladies who have the same story. Good luck for Fri hun - fx'd for you!!!!

Kat - ahhh your little one is so cute. I've got some photos too but not sure how to scan them.

Isi - great betas!! Try not to worry about the bleeding - it's brown and like others have said it sounds like old blood. I think that's common early on.


Angie - glad to hear your feeling better. The ups and downs are awful but I'm sure everything will go well for you.

Sunshine - good luck with your cycle.

Lolly - how long until your cycle now? Hope you're still enjoying your new job.

Hello everyone else!

AFM - I'm fine and have now had 3 scans - last 1 at 8 weeks 1 day showed baby was fine. However it also showed a big cyst on my ovary which can be bad for me (dr said it can make the ovary twist and that this could mean I need surgery - though I think that would be worst case scenario and doesn't necc happen). think they are going to keep a close eye on me and I'm feeling ok about it at the mo as the dr said cysts can often resolve by themselves. I'm hoping that happens to me xxxx


----------



## angiemon

Oh Isi thats brilliant!! :happydance: Do you know when you find out how many beanies you have in there? :winkwink:

Ann-hopefully we will be PUPO together :hugs:Are you having 1 or 2 transferred?

Lolly - thank you, you are so kind. Won't be long for you now :happydance:

THanks Sunshine for popping in :kiss:

Hi Kat and Silarose, hope you are well and enjoying the first trimester :hugs:

Thank you everyone for your kind words of encouragement 

Ax


----------



## annmc30

sila glad everything ok with u 

angie im having 2 et if they ok carnt wait to b pupo with u:happydance:


----------



## angiemon

silarose28 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Crikey I've had some catching up to do!
> 
> Ann - 5 embies is great! I am living proof that quality is more important that quantity and there are loads of other ladies who have the same story. Good luck for Fri hun - fx'd for you!!!!
> 
> Kat - ahhh your little one is so cute. I've got some photos too but not sure how to scan them.
> 
> Isi - great betas!! Try not to worry about the bleeding - it's brown and like others have said it sounds like old blood. I think that's common early on.
> 
> 
> Angie - glad to hear your feeling better. The ups and downs are awful but I'm sure everything will go well for you.
> 
> Sunshine - good luck with your cycle.
> 
> Lolly - how long until your cycle now? Hope you're still enjoying your new job.
> 
> Hello everyone else!
> 
> AFM - I'm fine and have now had 3 scans - last 1 at 8 weeks 1 day showed baby was fine. However it also showed a big cyst on my ovary which can be bad for me (dr said it can make the ovary twist and that this could mean I need surgery - though I think that would be worst case scenario and doesn't necc happen). think they are going to keep a close eye on me and I'm feeling ok about it at the mo as the dr said cysts can often resolve by themselves. I'm hoping that happens to me xxxx

Hi Sila, we must have crossed posts, already 8 weeks how brilliant. Its good that they are keeping an eye on you but the dr seems ok so that should be reassuring. Thanks for your kind words, my fingers are well and truly crossed for tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## silarose28

angiemon said:


> silarose28 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> Crikey I've had some catching up to do!
> 
> Ann - 5 embies is great! I am living proof that quality is more important that quantity and there are loads of other ladies who have the same story. Good luck for Fri hun - fx'd for you!!!!
> 
> Kat - ahhh your little one is so cute. I've got some photos too but not sure how to scan them.
> 
> Isi - great betas!! Try not to worry about the bleeding - it's brown and like others have said it sounds like old blood. I think that's common early on.
> 
> 
> Angie - glad to hear your feeling better. The ups and downs are awful but I'm sure everything will go well for you.
> 
> Sunshine - good luck with your cycle.
> 
> Lolly - how long until your cycle now? Hope you're still enjoying your new job.
> 
> Hello everyone else!
> 
> AFM - I'm fine and have now had 3 scans - last 1 at 8 weeks 1 day showed baby was fine. However it also showed a big cyst on my ovary which can be bad for me (dr said it can make the ovary twist and that this could mean I need surgery - though I think that would be worst case scenario and doesn't necc happen). think they are going to keep a close eye on me and I'm feeling ok about it at the mo as the dr said cysts can often resolve by themselves. I'm hoping that happens to me xxxx
> 
> Hi Sila, we must have crossed posts, already 8 weeks how brilliant. Its good that they are keeping an eye on you but the dr seems ok so that should be reassuring. Thanks for your kind words, my fingers are well and truly crossed for tomorrow :hugs:Click to expand...

Wishing you all the luck in the world!!! Can't wait for you to be a PUPO. Let us know how you get on xxxxxx


----------



## Kat_F

Congrats Isi! That is a great number. Hoping they keep rising!! Did you tell your doctor about the brown gunk? Probably just old, but I also had some brown gunk after the EC because of the puncture holes that that fine needle makes...

Ann and Angie the next two PUPOs how exciting best of luck with your ET and for Friday with the transfer.... 

Sila sounds like all is well, no doubt your body will sort the cyst out like the doctor said.

As for me I'm not liking work at all at the moment I'm so tired every day and not really liking my staff they are being difficult. I'm counting down - about 26 weeks until I can go on Maternity Leave for a year yay!!!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thinking of you today, Angie :hugs: :hugs:

Good luck tomorrow, Anne :happydance:

So sorry you're having a tough time at work, Kat! But maternity leave for a year!!!!!! How lucky are you!!!! We only get 3 months here!!!

I had my official blood test at my FS today. It was positive :D. He doesn't do a beta so no new numbers. My 1st scan has been scheduled for April 5th :happydance:

Oh, and I decided to just go for it with it the tickers :haha:


----------



## angiemon

just a quick note to say yay Im PUPO with 2 embies, the first 2 they thawed, thawed nicely so now im making sure they're snuggling nicely!! :baby::baby:

Isi-congratulations. :happydance: i love your tickers by the way.....

Ann-good luck for tomorrow, :happydance:

Kat-yay for maternity leave :happydance:

:hi: to everyone, im off to rest now and watch some funny programmes :hugs:


----------



## mrssunshine78

Big congrats angiemon, I'll keep fingers crossed for u :hugs:


----------



## Lolly1985

Hello PUPO ladies!!!

How did you go Angie and Ann? I hope it went well and you have some gorgoues embies on board :happydance:

Isi, yay, its official!!!! Haha! I can't believe you only get 3 months over there though!! But anyway.... BFP, so exciting, and not long until first scan!

Hi Kat, works a b*tch huh? I hope next few weeks race by and then you'll be off with a beautiful bab y to look forward to!

Sila, hope you are ok. And hope you work out how to scan piccies onto pc soon, we need to see the little beanie!!!

Hi and hugs to everyone else!!! All my love, Lolly xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## silarose28

Hi everyone 

Yay Angie you are a pupo ! Congratulations Hun ! I'm rooting for your embies all the way !

Good luck today Ann .

Xxxxxxx


----------



## annmc30

yay im pupo with twins:happydance::happydance: 7cell and 8cell didnt get any frosties just hope they snuggle in nicely had a bit of a chew they had to nip the neck of my womb so i had a bit of a bleed but they said it should b ok:happydance: otd is 5th april:happydance:

angie congrats on been pupo with twins 2 :happydance:

lsi im loving the ticker:happydance:


----------



## angiemon

annmc30 said:


> yay im pupo with twins:happydance::happydance: 7cell and 8cell didnt get any frosties just hope they snuggle in nicely had a bit of a chew they had to nip the neck of my womb so i had a bit of a bleed but they said it should b ok:happydance: otd is 5th april:happydance:
> 
> angie congrats on been pupo with twins 2 :happydance:
> 
> lsi im loving the ticker:happydance:

ooh that sounds sore! What happened? Hope your feeling ok? :kiss:

Yay, were PUPO together. :wohoo:, my OTD is 3rd April which i believe is mothers day. :dohh: I hope thats a good sign?

xx


----------



## annmc30

angie they had to keep a hold of the neck of my womb to put the embies bck in as it keeped moving bck and they couldnt get the catheter in :wacko:,


----------



## Isi Buttercup

:yipee: We have two PUPO Princesses! :yipee: 

Angie and Ann, I'm so glad you two are PUPO!! Wishing you all the very very best! Make sure you get loads of rest! Are you taking time off work? When are your OTDs? So so exciting :happydance:

Thanks lovely ladies. Its slowly sinking in for me. Just now praying everything continues to go well. Really can't wait for my scan in about 11 days!!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

:yipee: We have two PUPO Princesses! :yipee: 

Angie and Ann, I'm so glad you two are PUPO!! Wishing you all the very very best! Make sure you get loads of rest! Are you taking time off work? When are your OTDs? So so exciting :happydance:

But Ann, they did what to your womb?? Hope you're not in too much pain!! :hugs: 

Thanks lovely ladies. Its slowly sinking in for me. Just now praying everything continues to go well. Really can't wait for my scan in about 11 days!!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Double post again! Silly phone :dohh:


----------



## wishful think

Isi I am really happy for you. I hope all goes well xxxxxx


----------



## angiemon

Hi Ann - well they are in and thats the main thing :baby::baby: yippee

Hi Isi - thank you so much, can't wait for your scan. Do you think you have more than 1 :baby: snuggling away in there? Is your scan on monday 4th then? :hugs:


----------



## Lolly1985

Yay for all the twinnies PUPO ladies!!!

Angie thats just gotta be a good sign! I hope you are feeling well.

Ann that sounds a bit nasty but the result is fab, snuggle in lil embies!

Good luck during the 2ww ladies, can't wait for some great news!

Babydust one and all xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## annmc30

Isi Buttercup said:


> :yipee: We have two PUPO Princesses! :yipee:
> 
> Angie and Ann, I'm so glad you two are PUPO!! Wishing you all the very very best! Make sure you get loads of rest! Are you taking time off work? When are your OTDs? So so exciting :happydance:
> 
> But Ann, they did what to your womb?? Hope you're not in too much pain!! :hugs:
> 
> Thanks lovely ladies. Its slowly sinking in for me. Just now praying everything continues to go well. Really can't wait for my scan in about 11 days!!

hey hun they had to grab the neck of my womb n pull it forward lol, im off work til the 11th april so lots of rest these embies will stick lol, carnt wait to see your scan when is it?


----------



## silarose28

OMG Ann - that sounds awful! Brilliant outcome though yay!

Wishful - good to hear from you. How are you doing hun?

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kat_F

How exciting Ann and Angie :) hope those little ones snuggle in nice and tight. Ann my bean was an 8-cell and they had to have two goes at putting it back because it got stuck in the catheter! I thought that would mean the worst but in fact it was fine. Just goes to show the IVF journey is never ever smooth... 

Look forward to hearing about your scan Isi xo


----------



## wishful think

silarose28 said:


> Wishful - good to hear from you. How are you doing hun?
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Hi silarose. Every day is hard and I wish with all my heart that i could be given my baby back but that's not going to happen so I have to learn to live with the heartache. I went back to work and went back to play football. It helps to keep busy. 

I hope you are all keeping well. I check in almost every day. I havent forgotten any of you and i hope your journeys have a happier ending than mine. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx to you all


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Wishful hunny, you will definitely have your happy ending! I have no doubt about that. You're in my thoughts and I pray with all my heart you get your :bfp: soon, for your forever baby. I know I pray everyday that mine is/are sticky baby/babies! I know we will all have cause to smile in the end :hugs: 

Angie, how are you feeling hun? Hope you're getting loads of rest and letting those beanies snuggle in! When's your OTD?

Ann hun, hope you're also doing great and aren't feeling too sore. Get lots of rest sweetie! When's your OTD as well?

Lolly, do you have any dates now?

Sila, Kat, hope you and the babies are doing great!

MSG, Doodar, hope you're both well. 

I'm okay. I turn 5 weeks tomorrow and oscillate between zero symptoms and feeling rather nauseous. But I think I am symptomless more of the time. I'm also incredibly bloated so I already look rather pudgy! 

Blowing everyone loads of hugs and kisses!

:hug:


----------



## silarose28

wishful think said:


> silarose28 said:
> 
> 
> Wishful - good to hear from you. How are you doing hun?
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Hi silarose. Every day is hard and I wish with all my heart that i could be given my baby back but that's not going to happen so I have to learn to live with the heartache. I went back to work and went back to play football. It helps to keep busy.
> 
> I hope you are all keeping well. I check in almost every day. I havent forgotten any of you and i hope your journeys have a happier ending than mine. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx to you allClick to expand...

Hi Wishful

I am so sorry for your loss. It must be so heartbreaking! I'm glad to hear that you are keeping going with work and football - that shows that you are strong honey, and those things will help. I know that things are so tough now but I have every faith that you will get your happy ending. Look after yourself xxxxxxxx


----------



## silarose28

Hi Angie and Ann our thread PUPOs - how are things going?

Hi to everyone else too x


----------



## annmc30

lsi and silarose im doing good i just keep bloating so im drinking plenty of water and resting as much as i can my OTD is 5th april :happydance:

angie my pupo buddy hows things with u?

:hugs: 2 every1 else


----------



## Isi Buttercup

So sorry about the bloat, Ann!! Get loads of fluids, okay :hugs:

How exciting!!! Your OTD is on the date of my first scan :happydance:. I pray we both get good news!!!!


----------



## angiemon

:hi:

Im good thanks girls, had a couple of days of not doing anything, staying in watching tv/dvds, ventured out yesterday, for a drive in the country, walked the dog and went for lunch, sitting in a lovely little beer garden catching some rays!! Just walked the dog today and may pop to the supermarket later! Feel really lazy but just want to do what I feel is best. Im doing a few bits around the house, hard not too but i really am doing the minimal!! Im feeling a few twinges down there and having a few mad dreams (which i cant remember) but sleeping well and just chillin really!! Feeling relaxed!! Also impatient but i guess thats pretty normal!! My otd is Sunday 3rd but i may test Sat. Any thoughts of testing? Any enablers out there? :haha: Never heard this term before until we had some American cousins visit a few weeks ago. I like it :thumbup:
Hi Ann - how are you feeling? Fellow pUPO princess? What are you doing to wile away the time?
Isi-cant wait til your scan. Im excited so you must be going crazy :yipee:
Kat and Sila - hope you are feeling fine and dandy :flower:
Lolly-The countdown will begin soon. How are things?
Wishful-im so sorry, i can only imagine what you are going through! I know you will have your baby one day soon :hugs:

Sorry if ive forgotten anyone

:hugs:


----------



## Doodar

Hey ladies how you all doing? Just thought I would pop in and say Hello. Not much to report my end really. It's been a bit hectic. We put our house up for sale and it sold the next day, which kinda blew me away coz I didn't expect it. So it's been a mad. Nothing much happening on the ivf front, waiting to have immune bloods taken in 2 weeks time and then have to wait 5 weeks for the results, what a killer that's going to be.

Hope your all keeping well. Good luck to all the pupo ladies :dust:


----------



## Kat_F

Lovely to hear from you Doodar, hope the results give you some answers and am thinking of you and I just know that you will have your baby as soon as they sort out what is happening in those first few weeks xoxxox


----------



## annmc30

morning ladys how is every1 2day? im having a strange day i feel alittle silly but since i woke this morning ive done nothing but cry and i dont know y


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Lovely hearing from you Doodar :hugs:. Thinking of you as you go through the immune testing. I know you will get your babies!!!!!

Angie....sounds like you have the PERFECT 2ww plan :thumbup:. Just be sure to keep resting and chilling. As for early testing, I'm not for any testing anytime before the equivalent of 10dpo.....which would be 7dp your transfer...so I think Saturday might be a good time to test. So so excited for you sweetie :hugs:

Ann, maybe its a good sign :winkwink:. Just make sure you're resting and drinking loads of fluids hun!

Nothing much on my end. My symptoms are strongest at night....but very mild during the day. I'm so anxious for my scan next week. I am going to refrain from any more tests or betas this week, as those will just make me go INSANE!!! Just have to keep praying all is well with my baby!!!!!


----------



## angiemon

:hi:everyone,

Kat - ive just seen that your 10 weeks today! :headspin::wohoo: thats a great milestone, how you feeling?

Sila-hope your okay, are you not going to put a ticker up? Hope your good and thanks for the kind thoughts :hugs:

Doodar-I know it may seem like a long wait - this whole thing seems to be a lot of waiting but at least then they'll be able to put things right and you can go into the next cycle confident :thumbup: this site is great for when your waiting isn't it?

Ann-sorry to hear your feeling rubbish today, but like Isi says perhaps its a good sign. I remember reading on another thread that emotions were a good sign for you to get your BFP, the hormones play mad :juggle: if it helps perhaps write down to us how your feeling then you might not feel so bad!! The 2ww is def the worst...................apart from that how are you feeling? Any other symptoms? 

Isi-yay for your scan next week!! Im busy wondering how many beanies you may hve there. :happydance: ive been reading your journal to catch up on how your feeling!! thank you for being excited for me, i think i may do a test sat evening as my OH is at work saturday daytime and I want him to be there. So i guess its best to not wee or drink for a few hours before i test if its in the evening? Does anyone have any tips on evening testing?

Afm, i have been feeling a few things, the first few days i had kind of mild discomfort round the uterus area, nothing painful but noticeable, a bit like mild period pains and the last 2 days its more bloatedness and a few aches which have spread abit to my back and tops of legs. I know this could all be the progesterone or my head :haha: but im gonna try and write a few things down...im not obsessing too much tho and im surprisingly relaxed compared to the last cycle...anyway enough about me. :flower:

I have a couple of friends round this afternoon so that will be lovely, hope you are all okay 

xx:hugs:


----------



## annmc30

angie i feel ok in myself just wish i could stop :cry: lol i keep getting pains in my boobies apart from that im ok, when will u start testing?


----------



## angiemon

Ann-Its so difficult because everything we experience, we wonder if its good or bad!! I think sore boobs are a good sign though but also lots of women dont get any signs ...... i think i will test on Saturday, do you think you will start testing early? 

xx


----------



## annmc30

was thinking bout friday lol i got a test u can use 5 days b4 ya period is due so gona try that then test everyday til tuesday lol


----------



## angiemon

i was thinking sat but now im thinking maybe a bit earlier! ooh what test is that? Is it a FRER? :hugs:


----------



## Lolly1985

Evening ladies!!

How is everyone?

Hi Doodar, lovely to hear from you. What an anxious wait, but then again maybe if they pick something up in your tests it will be better as then at least you know what the prob may be and can get something done about it. Sending you all my love and hope you are managing to stay as strong as you can.

Wow, its all so exciting on here at the moment! Angie and Ann, hope you pupo girlies are ok. Sorry about the :cry: ann, hoping like many have said its the preggo hormones kicking in!! Angie, you are so calm, hope I can be like that next time. First time I was a wreck and that didn't help anything. Hoping your symptoms are a great sign. We could have some more BFPs on here v soon :happydance:

Isi, bet you are counting each day for your scan. Have a feeling you may have two, don't know why... Imagine, wow, would be so happy for you. But no matter what as long as healthy all is perfect. What symptoms are you getting in the evenings then? Any sickness?

Sila and Kat, time is really ticking on now, how exciting! Hope you are both holding up ok symptom/energy wise and taking good care of yourselves.

AFM... was going start treatement in 2-3 weeks but (why is there ALWAYS a but???) clinic closes over easter so looks like may now. So we have planned a week to Cornwall in 3 weeks and DP has just got Leeds festival tickets to cheer us up!! Its not till august, hoping to be pregnant by then :happydance: Can you imagine trying to get comfy in a tent, maybe not the best plan he's ever had... can only wait and see...

Lots of love to you all,

Lolly xxxxxxxx


----------



## annmc30

angiemon said:


> i was thinking sat but now im thinking maybe a bit earlier! ooh what test is that? Is it a FRER? :hugs:


its called predictor hun:happydance:

lolly fx everything goes ok in may, fun u should say about tents i bought a big 10man tent last yr and we have a few camping trips booked :wacko: can just see me in augs 16wks pregnant tryng to get up n down on an airbed :haha:


----------



## Lolly1985

Haha ann, would be a great story to tell your bubs when they grow up!! :haha: Plus would make good photo opportunity!! xxxx


----------



## silarose28

Hiya everyone!

Doodah - 5 weeks is a long wait but well worth it to get some answers. I'm sure these tests will help you on your journey - lovely to hear from you and let us know how you get on.

Ann - ahhh poor you feeling so sensitive! Hopefully it's preggo hormones doing their job! I felt absolutely nuts in the tww so I'm sure crying can only be a good sign!

Isi - stay away from those tests lady lol! They are pure evil! Good luck for your scan.

Angie - your symptoms sound great! Glad you are feelign relaxed - i couldn't manage it and turned into a complete psycho! Shows your a strong lady. So excited for when you and Ann test - good luck!!!!

Lolly - may will be here before you know it. You are so good at thinking of things to help the time pass. Good luck hun.

AFM - have been feeling sick and having lots of headaches - too happy to moan properly though! Got my nuchal scan on 14th April and will let you know how it goes xxxxx


----------



## angiemon

Thanks Sila and Lolly for comments on my calmness, but that has kind of disappeared :wacko: had an awful dream last night when AF came like a horror movie and it just seemed so real! I woke up in a panic and this mid-morning today I went to the toilet and wiped and i got kind of brown discharge (sorry if its tmi) but im wondering if anyone has any ideas. Its not blood as such but now im feeling like ive got feelings that AF is coming. I just burst into tears :cry: and am now scared to go to the toilet (as if that will stop it). Luckily my OH works near so he came home to make sure i was ok and I really want to test now, my OH is going to pick up a FRER on the way back from work. I dont know whether i should or not, its 7dp what would have been a 5dt. This is so hard :wacko:


----------



## annmc30

:hugs: hun try not 2 worry (easy said than done) i did that test this morning and it was :bfn: so just hoping its because its early im gona test again 2mor then satday then sunday then monday im like a woman gone mad lol


----------



## angiemon

Hi ann, yeah i think your testing early and would be surprised if you got a BFP at this stage, esp as you had a 3 day transfer.  Def dont be down hearted by that :flower: so you today are 6dp3dt, is that right? Im feeling a bit better now but i just went a bit crazy this morning :hissy: i think i might test in the morning too !! :hugs: Oh I do hope we both get our BFP's :thumbup:


----------



## silarose28

Hi Ann and Angie


Angie - don't lose hope! Bleeding can be implantation taking place and many women have spotting when they would usually have af even though they are preggars. Fx'd for you hun xxx

Ann - way too early yet - good luck over next few days xxx


----------



## annmc30

angie yeah thats right im 6dp3dt i know its 2 early i just wanted to see lol


----------



## Lolly1985

Ooooh good luck to both of you! I'm sure we will be reading happy news soon, just like we did with Isi! Angie your dream only means that you have been thinking (obviously) of things, don't be disheartened with the brown blood too. Nurses always told me brown is a good sign! Plus even some blood is quite normal. DPs mum had a full AF for first 3 months she was pregnant with him, and he turned out fine (most of the time!! :haha:) Ann, way too early, please don't worry. You seem calm though, keep it up, and fx

Hi to everyone else, hope all are :thumbup:

Love Lolly xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## Kat_F

ann much too early didn't get my BFP until 8dp3dt and it was very very light


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Anne....its way too early at 6dp3dt. Maybe you should give it a few more days. Thinking of you sweetie! :hugs:

Angie, the roller coaster of emotions is perfectly normal!!! And I also had brown discharge, remember? Its old blood, I'm told. Good luck for when you test lovely lady :hugs:

Lolly....I really can't wait for you to start!! You've given us so much support, and I can't wait to be your cheer leader also :dance:

Sila and Kat.....hope you ladies are the babies are doing great!!!!

Wishful....hope you're doing great, sweetie :hugs:

:hi: Doodar and MSG.

I'm just looking forward to my scan on Tuesday.....just to make sure everything is real, and that I'm not dreaming it all. My nausea is strong at times, and non existent other times. But the worst part was when I caught myself dozing during an important client meeting yesterday. I was sooooooooo embarrassed :blush:. Never ever happened to me before in all my years of working. I hope noone noticed.

Have a lovely weekend dear ladies :hugs:


----------



## angiemon

Ahh thank you Lolly, Sila and Isi for your comforting words - it can just send you so crazy.......yeah i remember now Isi, its just that you know, you can't help but think the worst :wacko: Well Im 13 dpo now and im going to test in the morning so fingers crossed for me please girls. Thanks for the support :hugs: I was going to get some things done today but now im thinking, i may just chill out more with some good tv/dvds, well see!!

How are you today Ann? Hope your coping ok with the longest 2 weeks ever?? :kiss:

Oh Isi - im so looking forward to your scan on Tuesday - good luck :happydance:

xx


----------



## Lolly1985

:dust: for tomorrow Angie!! Will be thinking of you and logging on ready to see that BFP! Good luck!

:happydance: for Tuesday Isi! I can't wait for an update of how many!! I'm sure you will be just fine!

Ann, hope you are holding up ok. 2ww is just the worst! Lets hope it ends in vvvvv happy news!

Hi to everyone else, sorry it's short and sweet but my spaghetti is boiling over... tea time!!!

Love Lolly xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## angiemon

Hi girls,

I caved in and have just tested and got a bfn, my transfer was last thursday with 5 day old frozen embies!! So 8dp5dt. Im so hoping that its because it wasnt fmu and my wee did look very watery (tmi) but i am slowly losing hope.
Any thoughts anyone?

xx :cry:


----------



## Lou32

Hi - Just thought I'd pop in here and see how you are all doing. 
Angie, don't lose hope yet. It's impossible to know until a) AF arrives in full force or b) have the blood test. Brown discharge sounds promising to me, but I never usually have that so it would be out of the ordinary. If you do a pee test you're probably best testing first thing, so try and forget about that one.
I really feel for you all. It takes me back to my 2ww and it's absolute torture. That's the one thing I'm dreading most, more than all the injections and egg collection. Just can't cope with the waiting and feeling every single twinge!
Really really hope you get your BFPs!!!!x


----------



## Kat_F

Could be still too early Angie xox It ain't over till the beta xoxox Just remember it may be very low at this stage and not enough to be detected if its only doubling every two days and needs to be above 25 to be detected xoxox


----------



## angiemon

Thanks Lou and Kat, I tested with fmu today and still got a negative :cry: im 14 dpo, 9dp5dt. Could it still be too early or am I just clutching at straws. I shouldn't have tested early but as I was spotting, i thought that was it anyway. Ive still got a teeny weeny glimmer of hope but its fading :hugs:

Hope everyone is ok
xxx


----------



## silarose28

Hi Angie

I've heard loads of stories about people who didn't get their bfp until later on. I looked on the charting section of fertility friend and saw lots of examples of this. Fx'd for you hun xxxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

I'm still believing its just being a shy one, Angie :hugs:. Give it a few more days hun.


----------



## silarose28

Hi everyone

Ann and Angie - how are you 2 getting on? xxxxxx


----------



## angiemon

Hi girls, just a quick one as I'm on my phone. It's a bfn for me:cry: we knew deep down on sat so got all our tears out then so we managed to enjoy 'mothers' day yesterday with my family. Will be a bit quiet for a while now but I'll keep checking in. Thanks for all your support :hugs: 

Good luck Ann, hope you get your BFP. Xx

Good luck tomorrow isi xxx

Xx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Awww Angie!!! I'm so gutted to hear that. So so sorry hun. Take as much time as you want. Thinking of you.

:hug:


----------



## Kat_F

So sorry Angie :(


----------



## LizzB

Hello Ladies,

I started DR a couple of days ago - 2nd shot at IVF, fingers crossed for this one. Last time we did the long protocol with the pill, but this time we're doing the same without the pill. 
My periods have always been a bit goofy 28-35 day cycles, so i'm unsure when i might get AF this month. I'm on day 23 now but wondering if the Buserelin has any effect on AF? Does it encourage it to come or delay it, or not affect it at all? Being on the pill was a bit easier as I knew what would happen.
Also, i'm a HIDEOUS CONTROL FREAK and would like to know when it's going to arrive! This IVF malarkey drives you nuts with all the waiting, but i'm approaching this one a little more relaxed (she says) and drinking water like you wouldn't beleive....! 
I'd love to hear from anyone else who'se just started DRing.

Liz x


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Welcome Lizz!! Wishing you loads of luck this cycle. Not sure if there's anyone DR'ing now, but I know Lolly will be starting in a couple of weeks.

Ann....how are you sweetie? Have you tested?

Angie....still thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## silarose28

So sorry Angie:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::


----------



## mrssunshine78

awww angiemon, i'm so sorry sending you and your oh :hugs: xx


----------



## wishful think

Sorry to hear your news angiemon :hugs:

Good luck tomorrow Isi xxx


----------



## Lolly1985

Angie, I'm really sorry it wasn't your time. I hope that you are getting all the very best support from those close to you, and all your cyber buddies are here if and when you need us. Life is cruel and again, so sorry. Take care and lots of love and hugs xxxxxxxxx

Isi, Good luck tomorrow sweetie, how super exciting!!! I hope all is well, but I have a feeling everything is just fine for you. xxxxxxxxx

Hi Lizz, I remember you from the failed thread. Can't believe you are DR already! Your hosp didn't hang around!! Good stuff. I will be starting soon, i'm not sure when as they have an easter closure at my clinic so start date had to be pushed back further. I am ringing them probably next week to set an exact date to go in for the buseralin. I am rubbish to ask AF advice, as I don't get them and have to be induced with pills when they need me to have a bleed. Happy days!! Good luck!!!

Ann, I hope you are ok.

Hi to everyone, best get back to the books, boo!

Lots of love

Lolly xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## silarose28

Hi everyone

Good luck tomorrow Isi xxxx


----------



## LizzB

Hi Lolly,

Yep, i'm back on it! Seems a bit surreal to be honest, but all going well in the first few days and no side effects as yet. They're putting two back this time, so everything is crossed and double crossed.
I was concerned about the Easter closures too as my clinic do EC on a Mon Wed & Fri, so that would have been half of April wiped out. However, brilliantly for me (not for the staff!) they are open as usual all the way through Easter and the bank holidays! 
It looks like the collection will probably fall on one of the bank hols, if it all goes to plan, so I will be taking easter eggs in for them!
Fingers crossed that your clinic has the same policy.

Hope you're ok and good luck.

Liz x


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi ladies. Just got back from my scan.....there are 2 sacs :flower:

They measured very well, but no heartbeat yet.....doctor says its still early. Hoping they're both beating nice and strong when I go back in 2 weeks.

Below is a picture of my gorgeous embryos :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Kay & Emm - smaller.JPG
File size: 50.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## silarose28

WOW Isi!!!!! TWINS YIPEE!!!!

Congratulations hunxxxx


----------



## annmc30

angie im so sorry :hugs:

lsi great scan pic twins lovely :happydance:

afm im out this time :cry: il get a letter in post then go from there thnx for all your support if it wasnt for bnb id b lost


----------



## wishful think

Isi Buttercup said:


> Hi ladies. Just got back from my scan.....there are 2 sacs :flower:
> 
> They measured very well, but no heartbeat yet.....doctor says its still early. Hoping they're both beating nice and strong when I go back in 2 weeks.
> 
> Below is a picture of my gorgeous embryos :cloud9:

Such lovely news, congrats Isi. Best of luck with your next scan xxxxxx


----------



## silarose28

Oh Ann I'm sorry to hear that:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lolly1985

Ann, i'm really sorry to hear your news. I hope you have all the comfort and love from your support networks right now and we are all here if you need us :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: too angie, I hope you are holding up ok. All my love :hugs:

Twinnies.... told you so :happydance: Congratulations Isi, lovely news!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kat_F

Phew happy and sad at the same time, 

Ann I'm so sorry xoxox

Isi two little ones growing how lovely xox

AFM I had another scan last night when I visited my Obsty, everything looks good bub is really active in there heartbeat 170 (heard the heartbeat for the first time last night) 

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=189410&amp;d=1302048064


----------



## Isi Buttercup

annmc30 said:


> angie im so sorry :hugs:
> 
> lsi great scan pic twins lovely :happydance:
> 
> afm im out this time :cry: il get a letter in post then go from there thnx for all your support if it wasnt for bnb id b lost

I'm so sorry, Ann.....so sorry. Just take enough time to regroup.....but you MUST try again, okay.

Lots of :hugs:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks lovely ladies :hugs:

I'm still quite nervous, and might not fully relax till my next scan. My doctor doesn't like to confirm twins till 8 weeks (in the event of anyone being absorbed or "vanishing"). I pray with all my heart none of my twinnies "vanishes". But I am so grateful to God for this blessing and I pray He keeps them nice and safe.

Aww....lovely scan picture Kat!!!!

Angie....sending you loads of :hugs:. Wish you had a journal I could drop by.

Lolly....so so excited your time is almost here!!!!!!

Wishful.....thanks so much for the well wishes. Do you think you'll try cycling again soon?

Silarose....thanks lovely. How is your LO doing?

Good luck Lizzy!!!!


----------



## Doodar

Isi TWINS wow, congrat hunny. :happydance:

Gorgeous scan Kat :thumbup:

Sorry to the ladies who have been unsucessful, my heart goes out to you both :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

isi aw twins congrats hun x x x


----------



## wishful think

Isi Buttercup said:


> Wishful.....thanks so much for the well wishes. Do you think you'll try cycling again soon?

Hi Isi, well everything is up in the air with me at the moment. Since we got pregnant naturally with our little angel we dont know what the story is with my tubes now. I have my first appointment this friday since we lost our baby and we will be getting the results of why this happened our baby, that's only if they found any cause!!! The doctor will be putting me in for another dye test to check out my tubes again. Dont know if one or both partially unblocked, completely unblocked or perhaps (fingers crossed) they went into spasm in september when i was getting my lap and dye done and maybe they are both opened. I have also booked dh in for another SA to see whats happening with his swimmers. Perhaps they are getting stronger. So for the next few weeks we will just be getting more crappy tests done. If all is well we will keep trying naturally and if not it will be back to icsi for us :( Cant believe that we are starting off on this journey again. We thought all the testing was behind us :(


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Wishing you loads of luck Wishful!! I pray you get your natural :bfp: soon. That you were able to the last time has to be a good sign. You're in my thoughts hun :hugs:

Hi lovely ladies....hope everyone is well. I went for another scan yesterday, and saw and HEARD both heart beats. It was so beautiful and surreal. So happy but still so scared. I pray everything stays wonderful.

Angie sweetie...sending you loads of :hugs:

Ann.....hope you're okay lovely! 

Sila and Kat....hope you're both doing great!!!!

:hi: Lolly, Doodar, MSG, and everyone.


----------



## wishful think

great news Isi, huge congrats xxxx


----------



## Lolly1985

Isi, how wonderful! I bet you were sobbing, I nearly am now!!! Lovely, I pray everything continues to go well and healthily for you and baby twinnies!

Sila, Kat, hope you are both well. Have you been telling people now?

Wishful, lovely to hear from you. I really hope you are doing ok and like Isi said, you get a natural BFP. Good luck on Friday, I hope you get some answers and positive outcomes from such a sad situation. My heart goes out to you and I'm sure you will have your happy ending. 

Angie, Ann and Doodar, I hope you are foing ok and getting plenty of TLC from your nearest and dearest. take care lovelys.

AFM.... Well I started panicking about IVF funding today having heard horror stories of it being cut left right and centre. (We sadly cannot afford to go private so NHS has been our lifeline) So I rang my clinic and thankfully all is ok. The lovely nurse talked to the doc and after chatting with me she has decided to get the ball rolling! Very happy but she left a voicemail asking me to go in a 1 tomorrow. Struggling with the timing due to work so going to ring them back in the morning to try and go monday (I know... you think I would be running there!!!) But of course I will go if needed! Its just my new job don't (and won't) know about IVF and so would have to think of something and i'm a bit pathetic and don't like lying! Also my boss tomorrow (I have 2) is quite scary so a bit nervous of telling her I have to leave early with only 3 hours notice!! But its just tough, if hosp can't rearrange then I will be there! 

I will be collecting a prescription for norethisterone to induce a bleed as I generally don't get AF... went nearly a year without one once! And also they want to take some more bloods (as they always do!!) to do an indepth look at one of my hormone levels. Apparently they do this after a failed cycle to ensure that the dosages etc are perfectly suited to me and my body to get the best possible outcome. Sounds very positive. I'm praying all is ok, last time had in depth bloods I had to have an MRI and they diagnosed PCOS in addition to existing endo! Why is it we always expect the worst?!!

So, once I get my bleed, usually after 10-14 days I ring back and arrange to start DR! Keep your fingers crossed for me ladies that it's really happening this time :happydance:

All my love,

Lolly xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Doodar

Wow Isi brilliant news, bet it feels so surreal. I'm so happy for you. :thumbup:

Lolly yay!! for funding, bet that's a huge relief. Gosh it's come round really quickly, bet you can't wait. It only feels like yesterday when you posted that you would have to wait 10 weeks and now its here :happydance:.

AFM we have decided not to go ahead with the immune testing this time round and we are going to give it one last shot at a natural fet. Aside from the huge cost, it also scares the hell out of me and hubby really didn't want me to do it. So we have decided if the next shot at natural fet doesn't work then we will go for another fresh cycle with immune treatment (might have to remortgage the house to pay for it but hey!! it will be worth it) hubby has also agreed to have another surgical extraction if we do a fresh cycle so that is gives us the best possible chance, rather than using the frozen sperm. Sooooo I really really need AF to arrive like today!! now!! so I can get a cycle in before we go away next month, otherwise we are going to have to wait until June and I'm just too impatient for that. AF is due on Sunday (we left it too late to cycle this month) so it means next month AF is due on 15th, which would take my transfer to the day after we are due to fly out on holiday (which is obviously no good because I wont be here) so I need it to fall a couple of days before, hence why I need AF to arrive early this month, so I can book in next months cycle. Why does she never co-operate. I'm keeping everything crossed that she hears my pleas and comes before the day is out.


----------



## Kat_F

Congratulations on your decisions Doodar, wishing you all the luck and sticky beans in the world, can't wait to hear the next journey that I'm sure will be a successful one for you xox


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Have everything crossed for you Lolly! Will be cheering you right on. Here's praying the days speed right by! :happydance: 

Doodar, I'm so glad to read you two have such a wonderful plan! I pray you don't have to go through the stress of the tests and a fresh cycle, and that the natural FET brings you your sticky, forever babies :hugs:. But that's so sweet of your DH to offer to go through the stress of another op. It can't be easy. Praying you two get your blessing soon :hugs:


----------



## annmc30

hi ladies im ok we got an appointment 16th may so just go from there


----------



## Kat_F

Best of luck ann can't wait to hear what they say xox


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Wishing you all the very best, Ann :hugs:


----------



## Doodar

Hey Ladies, how you all doin?

Still no sign of AF, so guess I'm out for next month. Will have to wait until June. Although June isn't an ideal time because we have a house move and if AF arrives on time then it could mean that house move falls on same day as first scan!! oh well at least I will have other things to keep my mind occupied lol.

Well I'm off work today so I'm going to do a bit of retail therapy!! Holiday clothes shopping yay!!

Have a good day ladies. x


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Retail therapy must have been fun, Doodar :hugs:

I know how you feel about the delay, but just focus on the bright side about starting a bit later than you'd hoped. I remember I really wanted to start this cycle in January, but had to postpone it because of my friend's wedding. Who knows how it would have worked out if I'd done it then. I'm really praying and hoping for you this next try, Doodar. If anyone deserves a :bfp:, its you :hugs:

How are you getting on, Lolly?


----------



## Lolly1985

Hi Isi!!

Lovely to hear from you, its all been a bit quiet on here lately, but think everyone is so busy, or alternatively resting up with babies on board :happydance: How are you feeling? I still can't believe you are expecting twinnies :cloud9: So exciting!!!!

I am ok, going to the hospital this afternoon for blood test and AF prescription. I'm not sure if they will tell me when to start taking it or if I can choose (within reason) I guess I will know more later and will let you ladies know! Getting a bit scared but just keen to have some concrete dates to be working towards, even if I have to wait a couple more weeks! Will feel happy just to see the nurses today also, makes it seem more real. Hoping for second time being a charm, just like you :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

I know what you mean, Lolly! Its always great to get some clarity. I can't wait for you to have your exact dates, so you can have something to look forward to!!!

Good luck babes!


----------



## Lolly1985

Hi Ldies!

Hope you are all well, here is the stroy of my day from hell :haha:

Well had my appointment yesterday.... Sorry I didn't post to update you all last night but had a headache no amount of drugs would have touched!! All is all it was a good appointment, it was just everything else involved in the trip that went so terribly!! So here goes....

Went on my own for the first time. Told DP that it was only for a prescription and blood test and not to use his hols, I'd be fine. You would think I would know my way by now but i'm so cr*p at directions so I used my satnav. Half way there I realised I didn't recognise where on earth I was and looked up address. It had switched the oxford road for one in wigan not manchester!! Anyway lucky it recalculated the route and I carried on, on new (very busy!) motorways and came in from other side of manchester. When was nearly there it told me to go right and I was pretty sure it was left. Risked it and was correct, was soooo smug! So get to the carpark and its been converted to a warden controlled staff only carpark so I panicked. Luckily the warden saw my face and came over to direct me to a nearby multistory. Meant had further to walk but was ok. Got to the clinic and sat in the waiting room. That was when I started thinking the worst and my stomach started knotting up. Silly huh?! Anway was all ok, had bloods, got prescription and told to take it to pharmacy and start taking AF meds on thursday and got booked in for injection teach and to get DR drugs on May 16th at 7.45am :happydance: So... then went to pharmacy in different hospital. Woman asked if I paid. Said 'no not for this one' and she asked me to tick why not. Have done this before but couldn't remember so asked her to help me and said why (for ICSI) She said in the snooty-ist voice EVER 'ummm yes you do have to pay for THAT', told her I had had 7 prescriptions previosly and had never paid. She replied that 'I would have has to pay', so told her I hadn't and had asked the woman before and she confirmed I didn't. She said that that would simply not have been the case and I would always have had to pay. I told her I wasn't bothered about paying (i'm really not, I am so grateful for funded cycle what on earth is £7.80), but was not lying and had never paid. She looked at me is disgust like I was trying to pull a fast one. She said if I didn't pay she couldn't doispense the medication. I shoved a tenner at her and she shoved the change back. B*t*h!!!!! So got the meds and went on my way back to carpark and paid for parking. Had parked on floor 3. Went to floor 3 and could I find the car, no I couldn't! :dohh: Walked for a bit and was suddenly on floor 5. Took the stairwell back to third floor and walked and suddenly was on ground floor. It was the strangest layout!!! The floors sloped but then curved in the middle-basically when you thought you were going up you were actually going down. Then started doubt whether I had parked on floor 3 so started looking in them all. Couldn't find it, had been 35mins by this point. Was on the verge of tears so rang my mum who calmed me down. She talked to me while I kept walking pressing the fob for my door unlock. Finally something clicked, had taken 50mins to find :blush: Unreal!!! So drove down, put the card in machine to lift barrier and said that my time had expired and had to pay again. There were cars behind me at this point so was stuck and had to leave car there blocking everyone in and walkin back to paystation to pay again. Soooo embarrassing. Off I went home. Following satnav, again a way didn't know. Following this lorry down the road when he cut a corner doing an illegal uturn, I just followed as didn't know the road and thought that was the right way. Suddenly had everyone starting/beebing/road raging at me. Just awful. Wanted to cry my eyes out there and then!!! Told DP all this last night and he of course thinks i'm a proper goon!!!! :haha: I am!! IIts kinda funny now but last night I just wanted to go bed!! My back and shoulders were trobbing from being so tense and my head was pounding. But all in all the good new is I start next month. Phew, what a day. And moral is, never go to appointments on your own ladies, always have a friendly face to hold your hand :flower:

Lolly xxxxxxxxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## Kat_F

Wow Lolly! The things we do to get our babies huh! I wonder what the hell was up with that woman and paying for the drugs...


----------



## LizzB

Hi Lolly,

What a day! I bet you&#8217;re so glad it&#8217;s over&#8230;&#8230;hopefully that&#8217;s all the trauma over in one day for your next cycle &#8211; the rest will be a breeze! Try to be kind to yourself this weekend and over all the bank holidays - tell your DH that as he couldn't come with you yesterday that he needs to book you in for a massage to make up for it!

I finally got my AF last Friday, so after a couple of weeks DR-ing I start stimming on Friday. This cycle has seemed different and I feel a lot calmer about the whole thing. Also (so far) no buserelin side effects &#8211; no headaches, only one night sweat and generally feel fine 9although I ddi test it with too much wine last night!). The only difference I can see is that I&#8217;ve been drinking tons and tons of water, maybe up to 3 litres a day &#8211; but if it works who cares?! Hopefully should be looking at collection on the 4th May. 

I&#8217;ll keep everything crossed for you, May 16th will come sooner than you think, I should hopefully be near the end of my 2WW by then, so I&#8217;ll be thinking of you (and probably close to losing my mind as they&#8217;re putting 2 back in!).

Once we&#8217;ve all got what we want, we&#8217;ll look back at all our crazy behaviour and laugh&#8230;.I can imagine you telling your dreadful day yesterday to your kids and just think about how special it will make them feel that you did all of that for them!

Liz x


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Wow, Lolly!!! I just want to reach through my screen and HUG you. Gosh, what an experience. You need to some major TLC this weekend. The good thing is that you're closer to the prize hun :hugs:

Good luck with your stimms LizzB!!! Being cool and calm is really the best way to go. Wishing you a lovely :bfp: in a few weeks.

I had another scan this morning. Babies are measuring spot on and everything is well :cloud9:. My next scan is on May 11.....the nuchal scan.


----------



## Lolly1985

Thanks ladies!

Luckily I have de-stressed after mondays experinece. DP was very lovely about it but swear he thought I was a bit of a plonker!! Think it was the horrible woman tha upset me most. You just don't expect it when you confide something like that to a healthcare professional, bu then again who am I kidding, sure we all have similar stories on that front over the years!

Hi Lizz, thank you so much for your kind words. Really good luck with this cycle, we have seen from many that second times a charm :hugs: Good on you for drinking all that water. Its not easy is it. And when the nurses say your bladder will get used to it they are lying :haha: What a lovely idea to tell my kiddie/s about the fateful day!! We will all have so many stories to tell them! Good luck to you and keep us posted with your progress. All my love!!

Hello Isi, wow thats just fab news. So lovely and am so happy for you!! Hoping I can follow in your footsteps this time. We are away at my mums this weekend so TLC defo omn the cards. After the 8 hour drive that is... :dohh:

Hi Kat, hope you and bubba are all good. Time is flying now, although not sure if it feels that way for you or not?? Hope you are staying happy and healthy :hugs:

All my love to everyone, Lolly xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kat_F

Thanks Lolly everything is still good :) My next scan is not for three weeks but I had my NT scan and everything still fine.... Time is going quite quick and I can't wait to find out what I'm having and see that little ones face! I have had a great pregnancy so far, no morning sickness, only tiredness and sore boobs but even that is subsiding now I'm past the magic 12 week mark. I really feel blessed to be honest... and won't be long 'till it's your turn Lolly I have a good feeling about this time for you xox

Congrats Isi and everything will be fine with the scan don't even think about it xoxox


----------



## Please

Lizzb - just wanted to say it seems I am at the same point as u, I start stimming tomorrow also and collection is likely to be the 4th. Could I ask what dose u r on? X


----------



## silarose28

Hiya everyone

Wow I've had some catching up to do!

Wishful - good luck with all your investigations - I'm praying for another natural bfp for you.

Lolly - crikey that woman sounds bloody awful! What an absolute cow! This whole process is stressful enough without people adding to it! Good luck with your cycle hun.

Doodah - good luck with your FET and enjoy your shopping!

Isi - glad all is going well with your little twinnies!

Kat - glad all is well with you too. I have had really bad sickness, headaches and exhaustion but so pleased I am preggo I don't care!

LizzB - good luck with your stimms - let us know how you get on.

Ann - good luck on the 16th. How soon can you get going again?

AFM - I'm fine. Had my 12 week nuchal scan last week and all seemed fine - waiting for the blood test results but hopefully they would have called me by now if I was in the high risk group. I'm showing already (not sure if it's baby or cake lol!)


----------



## LizzB

Hey Ladies,

Just shot my first stimms tonight, wow can't believe i'm back on it again!

Please - great to hear we're on the same rollercoaster at exactly the same time! I've been on .50 Buserelin, but that's now dropped to .25 and i'm on 225 Gonal F, hopeful for collection on the 4th too!
How about you?

My last cycle i was on 150 gonal F, but the follicles were a little slow, so they upped it halfway through and dropped the buserelin and I had to stimm for an extra 5 days. So I guess the science bit is to go with the higher dose this time and hope I don't go nuts!

Everything is crossed, double crossed and triple crossed, good luck ladies.

Liz x


----------



## Kat_F

Best of luck Liz, have everything crossed xo


----------



## LizzB

Just a quickie ladies....

I've just got a bit of spotting today, noticed it when I went to the loo, quite a bit on the loo roll (sorry if TMI!). Started stimming last night.

Has anyone else had this? I didn't on my first ICSI.

I'm sure it's ok/normal and nothing to panic about, but would appreciate any thoughts.

I'm tempted to ring the emergency line, but feel a bit daft on Easter weekend! If it gets worse I will.

Let me know.

Liz x


----------



## Please

Lizzb - Nice to have someone to go through this with (well sort of, wish we both didn't need it tho) me to DH did my first shot last night. He did it so well didn't hurt a bit. For down regging I was on two nasal sprays twice a day, dropped it yesterday to one spray twice a day. I am on 112.5 gonal f, I know this is a really low dose I think it's cos they're worried about OHSS as I am only 24 and have PCO. Do u mind if I ask how old u r? When is ur first monitoring app? Mine is Thursday after 6 days of stims. X


----------



## LizzB

Hi Please,

It does somehow seem comforting that someone else is going through this malarkey at the same time! I've just turned 35, we've not been using any contraception for about 5 years and I was hoping we would just fall pregnant.....I really didn't want to become a neurotic baby loon as usually I would rather have cats! It turns out the the swimmers aren't up to it and apparently my cervix is a bit like a corkscrew, so only olympic ones would make it!
So here we are.

I think if there is any chance you might overstimm they put you on a lower dose, but it's better for it to be slower and the follicles grow over a longer period of time than have to coast. On my first attempt they grew quite slowly on 150 and when they upped it to 225 they grew more rapidly - it took an extra 5 days to get there, but all worked ok in the end. 

is this your first go?

My next appointment at the clinic is on wed, let me know how you get on on Thurs.

Liz x


----------



## Please

Hi Liz! I know that feeling, I've been off the pill since our honeymoon in April 08. Just thought it would happen but month after month nothing. This is our first go at IVF, we have three fresh cycles and upto three frozen (eggs permitting) within our funding (we are very lucky) I have to say I also went through the crazy TTC woman phase. I came out of that about July last year decided we had to start living our life again. IVF is quite a relief now, feel like it may just happen now. I'm also a mad cat woman, have two fur babies! You did make me laugh with your challenging cervix, I just don't think sperm are intelligent enough to cope with the olympics.lol! Is this your first IVF? Where are you having treatment? I'm just hoping the follies grow for us both. Have you had any bruising? My first stim shot was a walk in the park no pain, no mark nothing. Last night a completely different story, hurt when it went in, bled when it came out, hurt like hell and I have a purple bruise the size of a 50p, the only thing DH did different was he did it on the other side. Going back to the other side tonight. Can you feel anything happening down there? So excited to here how Wednesdsy goes. Abby x


----------



## LizzB

Hi Abby,

Sorry to hear the stimms are hurting a bit. Have you tried pinching the fleshy bit either side when you stick the needle in? I've been injecting buserelin for the last couple of weeks rather than on the nasal spray and this is my second go at IVF so I've had quite a bit of practice.

We're in Brighton so at an amazing Clinic called the Agora in Hove. We're NHS funded and it is an amazing place to have treatment, you cannot fault anything. So much better than having to have to go into a hospital. We get 2 fresh and 2 frozen attempts.

Our first attempt didn't work back in January, but we did get 3 frosties at blastocyst which are waiting for us. It's always good to have back ups! On this cycle they're putting 2 back in (as long as everything goes well), so hopefully we will be luckier this time round.

I'm feeling fine at the moment, but last time I felt a kind of mild period pain after stimming for about a week until collection. It just a feeling of pressure as you get closer. Nothing too major.

How are you feeling?

Liz x


----------



## LizzB

Hi Abby,

Sorry to hear the stimms are hurting a bit. Have you tried pinching the fleshy bit either side when you stick the needle in? I've been injecting buserelin for the last couple of weeks rather than on the nasal spray and this is my second go at IVF so I've had quite a bit of practice.

We're in Brighton so at an amazing Clinic called the Agora in Hove. We're NHS funded and it is an amazing place to have treatment, you cannot fault anything. So much better than having to have to go into a hospital. We get 2 fresh and 2 frozen attempts.

Our first attempt didn't work back in January, but we did get 3 frosties at blastocyst which are waiting for us. It's always good to have back ups! On this cycle they're putting 2 back in (as long as everything goes well), so hopefully we will be luckier this time round.

I'm feeling fine at the moment, but last time I felt a kind of mild period pain after stimming for about a week until collection. It just a feeling of pressure as you get closer. Nothing too major.

How are you feeling?

Liz x


----------



## Please

Hey Liz! Well DH thinks he knows where he went wrong on day 2 of stims, he pulled the needle out on the angle, so the needle pinged on it's way out. Yesterday and today were perfect, also holding ice on the area for a couple of minutes really helps. Wow ur a pro (not something we want to be a pro @ im sure) so glad I had the nasal spray, what a wimp I am. I hope this is your final IVF cycle.
Is it a private clinic that also does NHS? We are at Bourn Hall Clinic Cambridge, the founder is the guy who came up with IVF. It is a beautiful place you feel so looked after and nothing is to much trouble, we feel like we're private patients. It was my worst nightmare to have to do it at Addenbrookes hospital, they never seem to know what they're doing, they offered us a satellite clinic that you have some stuff done there and some at the hospital, me and DH were like 'he'll no' lol. Your funding is good to, that's awesome. Brilliant you have some frosties, sorry I'm being nosey again how did that numbers go last time (eggs collected, fertilised, what day transfer and how many transferred) I am only allowed 1 transferred, they will try for day 5 if not day 2. I really hope all goes well for you and u hav 2 gorgeous embies to transfer.
I feel ok, bad headache today but guess that's the estrogen rising, feeling something going on in my ovaries (fx'd I'm doing my thing) take care x


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Lolly, Please & Lizz, wishing you lovele ladies the very best of luck!!! :hugs: 

:hug:


----------



## LizzB

Hi Abby,

Glad you&#8217;re doing ok, I got my first massive spot today, so the hormones are obviously starting to go nuts! I&#8217;m having a few ovary twinges too &#8211; next Wednesday really isn&#8217;t that far away is it?! Hope we both manage to have our collection then, it all depends on the scans and growth I guess.

On my last go, we got 16 eggs from collection and then got 4 to a really good blastocyst stage, and I had one put back in and they froze the other 3.
The collection really is fine. So don&#8217;t worry too much about it, the expectation can be much greater than the event and you could drive yourself crazy! 

I went in last time about 9am, sat around for an hour and then went through to get changed into a gown and a cosy robe, met the consultant and anaesthetist (who really just said hello and how are you feeling) and then walked through into the operating room and sat down and they explained what was going to happen. The other half was taken off to his little room just after me to play his part!

I took off my robe lay down and then they put the needle thing in the back if my left hand (the thing that looks like fairy liquid bottle top!) and they said we&#8217;re going to administer the pain killer and then the sedative through it, which they did. At first I felt it going up my arm, it was a bit cold, and then when they whack the sedative in, it feels like you&#8217;ve just drunk and entire bottle of gin and have to shut your eyes, that only lasts for a split second though. It was amazing, I woke up 25 minutes later with no pain at all, just felt a bit wobbly for 5 minutes. They make sure you have something to eat and drink and then make sure you have a wee before they let you go home. I was amazed by how quick and simple it all seemed to be! I did take 2 days off work though as recommended. They phoned that afternoon to say they were going to do ICSI and then kept us in touch most days with how the eggs were fertilising. I then had a day 5 transfer of a single blasto.

It&#8217;s great you have a fab clinic I think it makes all the difference to how you feel. I googled yours and it looks so nice. I hope the staff are supportive there? My clinic really is amazing, the nurses especially are so aware of everything that&#8217;s involved in the process and really do seem to give a monkeys about you &#8211; have a look www.agoraclinic.co.uk .

Well I&#8217;d better get back to doing something useful at work, let me know how you&#8217;re getting on &#8211; don&#8217;t worry about asking questions about it all, I&#8217;m happy to help!

Liz x


----------



## Please

Hi Liz

Wish I had more time to post but I'm so busy, was thinking about you today. Let me know how you got on? X


----------



## LizzB

Hi Abby,

Thanks for your message. Scan went well thanks. I've got 9 follicles on one side and about 11 on the other, all about 9mm, so there's a bit of growing we need to be doing!

My nurse did say she has a hunch we may push collection on to Friday 6th if they keep growing at this rate. That would be a pain, but will hope for a growth spurt!

However I did read (randomly) on some website today that if you keep your tummy warm and lie on your back with your legs up the wall for 20 minutes a day that it helps the blood flow to your follies! Hell, can I find a hot water bottle in my house or the supermarket?? I am on a quest tomorrow and will have my legs up in the air very shortly!! I'll try anything.....

Let me know how you get on tomorrow, will be thinking about you.
Liz x


----------



## Lolly1985

Hi Ladies

Sorry been absent lately, been on hols with my mum and dad. Just what we needed!

Thank you so much Isi. Hope you and LOs are well. Loads of love and hugs!

Lizz and please, good luck girlies! Its all so exciting (and scary) once things get moving!! Wishing you all the very best of luck and bags of PMA, swear its the way forward!!

Lizz I have heard that warm over the tummy during stimms is good, but make sure not too hot. Can you get one of those lavendar or wheatgrass bags that you microwave? I had a teddy given to me a couple of moths back when I left my old job that has that stuff inside. Saving it for thios cycle. Plus the scent may relax me a bit to... here's hoping!! The upside down thingy is new to me though :haha: But like you say, why not give it a try!

I have finished my tablets this evening so AF should arrive over the weekend. I have a blood test back at the clinic friday. Had a voicemail message late thursday that one needed repeating. Had an emotional breakdown and convinced myself something was terribly wrong. Was all the more upset that I wouldn't get to speak to anyone due to the bank holiday weekend and the fact I was away meant I was powerless. Poor DP couldn't calm me down! Anyway I actually got through first time the next morning, of course they were still there! And the only reason it needs repeating is the fact they used the wrong form!!! Should have been mad but too relieved! Although bit annoyed that the nurse didn't think to say that in the message :wacko: Guess anyone going through this process sadly thinks the worst.

Love to all of you ladies, take care and lots of :hugs: and babydust,

Lolly xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Please

Isi - thank you sweetie, so glad to see things are progressing well for you and you sweet babies!
Lolly - I've been meaning to say I've seen ur posts on this thread and other threads of the last few months and I have to say u are such a sweetie. Thank u for the good luck wishes. Really hope number round 2 is the one for u.
Liz - Thank u for sharing the details of ur last cycle, it all seemed so perfect such a shame it didn't work out, but I keep hearing a lot of times it doesn't work on the first go but does on the second : ) I am really worried about egg collection, my clinic doesn't offer GA or sedation, literally just a local A down there, and gas and air. I'm so crapping my pants about that, everything else I'm not worried about. I'm so pleased ur scan went well, what a great amount of follies, hoping they continue to grow nicely for u. I have my first monitoring at 10.30 eeek...not looking forward to having that thing (which may add looks suspiciously like a dildo, go down there lol) never had an internal scan before. Can't wait to see if/how I'm responding, I hope I am as can really feel things going on down there. Will update this afternoon. Must start pruning now...lol

I have a question if anyone can help, today I had the biggest glob of EWCM tinged brown, I normally get this 4ish days before I ovulate, now I'm panicing I'm going to ovulate, anyone have this happen is it normal? Or does it mean maybe my follies will be ready in 4 days? I've done 6 days of stim. I will ask the clinic in a round about way.

Lizz - sorry iPad won't let me move back up, when do u go back to the clinic?

Xxx


----------



## Please

Hey Girls!
Back from my first monitoring appointment, I'm so pleased to say it wasnt bad at all. I was so scared they would say I hadn't responded, but then again I was worried about there being too many follies because im at risk of OHSS. So I was so relieved when it seems i've reached a middle ground...yay.
My lining is already where they want it to be at a 10.
My uterus/cervix/ovaries are looking good, no polyps/cysts etc
On my left ovary I have about 15 follies.
On my right ovary I have about 25 follies.
I was like OMG thats too many, but they are not all in the running, my clinic counts the ones that are above 10mm so there are 10 between 11-13mm. With about another 5 about 9mm, which she believes will continue to grow and catch up. So we're on target for about 15 follies, they said 70% normally contain eggs so hopefully 10 eggs which would be lovely, but i know all things can change as its still early days. I also had BW dne to check estrogen depending on the result they may want to lower the dose and will let me know this afternoon. I go back for another monitoring Saturday. They have said they estimate collection about Weds 4th. Starting to feel achey now, they have told me to drink 2ltrs water and up my protein intake.
xxx


----------



## LizzB

Hi Ladies,

Abby -Fab news, it seems they're all growing nicely - nice high numbers and the size looks great too! Sometimes the expectation of the appointment is worse that the actual thing. The probe they use is a bit uncomfortable but once it's in it's in! 

I know what you mean about the pruning, it's hilarious isn't it that we bother about things like this - I suppose when your a doc/nurse once you've seen one you've seen the lot!!

I have my next one tomorrow (Fri) so i'm hoping mine have grown a bit more as I really want collection to be wed. I bought a hot water bottle today, so have sat with a warm bottle on my tummy all day and then I lay with my legs up against the wall for an hour as I read somewhere that that helps the follies grow! I think i'm going a bit crazy.....! I've been really tired today so hoping all my energy is going into hatching these damn things.

Glad things are going so well for you, keep nice and calm (easier said than done I know) and let me know how you get on on Sat.

Lolly - hope you're getting on Ok, fingers crossed AF arrives - seems nuts when you actually want it to doesn't it! But it's just another hurdle to get over on this bonkers journey.

Buttercup - thanks for your thoughts, lets hope we're all following in your footsteps soon.

Liz x


----------



## angiemon

Hi girls,

Ive been off bnb for a while, but ive just been updating myself with all your news and just wanted to say hi :hi:

Will catch up in next few days but good luck to you lolly, doodar, liz, and abby. 

Ive just looked at the lovely comments from you ladies when our fet failed and just wanted to say thank you to you all. Had a pretty shit month to be honest plus we've been told that our funding has been cut so we will be paying for our next cycle (we were previously assured we had 2 whole cycles funded but no longer), i suppose at least we have had 1 cycle but its just even more pressure isn't it? We have 2 more frosties so now need to decide on whether to use those or try for a fresh, im 37 in july so feel like im getting older everyday (well i am :dohh:) but im not sure if im prepared enough for a fresh. Sorry to go on and on!!!!!!! We've got our follow up on the 19th may so well see what they rec!

Isi, Sila and Kat - so happy to see everything is going well.

Ann-so sorry, hope you are ok and looking forward to your follow up on the 16th.

And sending you loads of PMA to all ladies cycling now, Lizz, i was interested to hear about your clinic because we may look at the agora when we do our fresh cycle as now we have to pay, we can choose. Good luck girls xxxxxx


----------



## LizzB

Hi Angiemon,

Hope you're doing ok.

I would so recommend the Agora. The nurses are amazing, they are so solution focused, unflappable, great attitude, funny and kind. They really take an interest in you as an individual rather than just another emotional customer. The place is very conducive to helping you relax, it looks a bit like the waiting room for a spa!

I cannot speak more highly of them. After our first failed ICSI they were all so supportive and kind. You even get fluffy robes when you have your collection and transfer - that's always a winner in a hotel for me, so a huge bonus in a clinic!

Take care of yourself.

Liz x


----------



## lisa2103

feb cycle cancelled. april cycle failed.
waiting for august cycle after taking 3 months break.


----------



## Please

Lizz - thinking of you this morning, so excited to here ur update. X


----------



## Lolly1985

Hi Angiemon

Lovely to see you back but so sorry once again for what you have had to go through. Also the funding cuts. Where are you based? I know it is us NHS girls fear during these times and was what pushed me to chase up my next cycle. It is however very positive that you have two remaining forsties. Luzz seems to have given you some very positive feedback about her clinic. Must say it sounds good to me! I hope that you make some positive next steps and decisions at your follow up appointment on 19th. Somehow having a plan in your head always does a lot to lift the PMA. Sending you love and :hugs:

Hi Please. Thank you so much for your kind words! You sound like you are doing great and reponding well to the stimms. Did they lower your meds dose? When I was stimming they constantly lowered my menopur. Had to have bloods every other day and each time it was being lowered until they cut it completely for a day! But they are very careful and i'm sure you will do fine. I feel for your regarding ER. Luckily I had sedation. But agin i'm sure you will do fine. LA will numb everything so you shouldn't feel a thing. Plus the recovery time should be faster to. I think it is very often fear of the unknown, once you do it i'm sure you will look back and realise it wasn't as bad as you had imaginied. Keep us updated hunny :hugs:

Hi Lizz. Have replied to you on the ICSI 2011 thread but thought would here to! I hope that your appointment today went well. Let us know the good news and don't be too disheartened if they push egg collection to friday, you will have some top notch eggies by then :hugs:

Hi Isi, Sila, Kat and all your lovely babies! :hugs:

AFM... Going to the hospital tomorrow. Meant to be today but they were having probs with the lab so going tomorrow. No bother to me really. Meant I could have a lie in after the journey back from our hols yesterday and watch the royal wedding... DP was thrilled... :haha: AF should be due in couple of days. Feel really groggy today and slightly tender boobs so thinking somethings going on, although have AF that rarely who knows!!

All my love,

Lolly xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LizzB

Hi Ladies,

Scan and bloods went fine on Friday. All going to plan, if a little slow.... the follies are about 12mm now, so it looks like they're growing about 1mm a day, so the money is now on Friday for collection. I'm ok with that, although I have relatives coming over for a month from USA in a couple of weeks and I was hoping to be out of the 2WW by then. But as I have learned throughout this process, things do not generally go to plan and you've just got to accept it and move on......

As soon as I turn down a glass of wine, the first thing my sister in law will say is - Are you pregnant! She is seriously like a dog after a bone with this one. We haven't told anyone about our failed ICSI in Jan, or this one. 

If we go for Friday then I think i'll have to blag her for 6 days!! I think i'll worry about that when it happens though.

Abby - How did you appointment go on Saturday, what's the news!?

Thanks for all your support.

x


----------



## angiemon

Thanks Lizz for your advice on the agora, does sound lovely. Our plan is to try for another frozen cycle and stay where we are for that and then perhaps look around. The fluffy robes could clinch it. :haha: Our clinic is quite good too so we're not sure yet. Hopefully the frozen cycle will work and we won't have to worry about another fresh (fingers crxed). Your follies sound like they're making good progress, they seem to have a little boost at the end too, so you'll be great. Very exciting! I know what you mean about the wine, im avoiding (trying) the pub at the moment, because ill get the same about not having a drink! I know I shouldn't drink anything at the moment but i do find that bit hard, its bad but my family/friends are all drinkers and im kind of in that culture where you have a glass of wine when you meet up!! Good luck for your EC!!

Hi Lolly, thanks for your lovely words. Im based in Crawley and there is supposed to be a type of review going on but its not looking good for us. Thats why we're thinking of trying to use our frosites first as the whole process is a lot less money!?! Still trying naturally of course! How did your appointment go? Wont be long before your injecting away :happydance: seems kind of inappropriate but thats how it is isnt it? It then feels like we're actually doing something :thumbup:

Hi to everyone else,

xxxx


----------



## LizzB

Hi Ladies,

Well i'm up to 18mm now on a couple! Had the scan this morning and bloods, was wondering why I've been so tired - I had the growth spurt i was after.

All looking good for Friday.

Hope you're all ok.

Liz x


----------



## littlemouse

Hi Lizz

I'm at the Agora too - on NHS! Have found them to be nice so far, if a little chaotic at times. The nurses are so patient, I have phoned them so many times just to ask for advice on stuff and they always seem happy to spare the time. 

Did you have Carole G-S or Ehab Kelada? We had all our appts with him so far, but on Weds we see her, I've heard she is very direct so I'm hoping she doesn't make me cry!

Do you have any tips/ advice as we haven't actually begun yet - we find out on Weds if we are long or short protocol, if long then we'll start that very day as it's my CD21 and have the nurse appt to teach me the injections.. which protocol did you do?

I also wondered when they recommend ICSI as we're not sure if they will suggest this to us. We are unexplained, but I think they might recommend it as we've been trying 2 years without success? Would love to understand more about this before Weds if you can enlighten me at all!

Meanwhile - really really good luck with this week, Friday and the rest of the cycle.. I am really hoping for you. I'm going to be in your position in about 3 weeks!


----------



## LizzB

Hey Littlemouse,

How brilliant is that! I've found them to be fantastic, so you really are in good hands.

Our first consultation was with Carole, she is a little more direct in a doctorey way, but very nice and helpful - don't worry about the appointment, just go armed with lots of questions, i'm a bit of a muppet and write them all down in my little book!
Strangely, we saw Dr Kelada at the Royal Sussex and he referred us to the Agora, then he performed my first EC, and we had the follow up appointment with him when it didn't work. He really was very kind reassuring and helpful.

My first go I did the long protocol with the pill and this time i've done the long protocol without the pill. My main bit of advice is to drink lots of water. Sounds nuts, but the first time I didn't at first and got some dizzyness from the buserelin (down regging meds). Also don't be fearful - it really is fine. Ok, so you have to stick a needle (or two) in your self each day, but after the first couple it's like making a cup of tea! Sometimes the expectation is the worst, try not to let your head run away with the 'what if's'. Be prepared for dates to move around too - they will give you your schedule on a piece of paper with scan dates and schedule for ec and et. Both times mine have changed, the first time i got very stressed with what I do about work - time off etc, but this time i've expected it to change and been ok with it.

We didn't know we would be doing ICSI until the lab called us a couple of hours after collection. The swimmers weren't up to it in the sample, so they decided to get the best result they would inject the little buggers into the eggs. We got 16 eggs, 10 fertilised with ICSI and they put one back at blastocyst (5 days) and froze 3. Unfortunately it wasn't successful, so here we are 3 months later.

Lots of luck and if you need to know anything else i'm really happy to help.

Liz x


----------



## Please

Hey Girls! Havn't caught up yet but hope ur all doing well. 
It was confirmed today that I can not have a fresh transfer, I was so upset this morning it felt like my heart was breaking into a million pieces, i was crying while having the US cos i just new the outcome. My estrogen today was 26000 it should be about 14000, if the estrogen is over 15000 they will not do a fresh transfer as too much risk for bad OHSS. I have about 30 good follies, the biggest are 23mm, trigger tonight for collection wednesday. All i can do is hope for a good amount of mature eggs that fertilise, they will all be frozen and we have to wait 2/3 months for an FET (ouch that hurts to say that)
Abby x


----------



## littlemouse

Liz thanks so much that is so helpful and really reassuring! :flower:

I didn't know they could decide to do ICSI _after_ observing the swimmers 'natually' so that's very interesting to know. I guess they can take the same approach with us which hopefully means one less decision to make and we can be lead by the experts at the time. 

I thought I knew so much and had no idea about the long protocol _with_ BCP too! But I won't try to second guess what they will do for me as I suppose it comes down to the individual and so many different factors.. 

I know they prefer to go to blastocyst if possible and to put back only 1 in the hope of avoiding multiples. Are you going to go for 2 this time if they give you the choice? Sorry if that's too personal, it's just one of those questions we are already racking our brains about. Because we only get 2 fresh gos paid for I think it's very tempting on round 2 to just go for it!

Do you mind me asking if they ever said why the first go didn't work? Please don't answer if that's rude of me to ask or if you prefer not to go there just now. I'm just intrigued as to whether they are ever able to identify the cause when it seemed like you had a really good chance. 

Anyway. Hoping your follies are getting big and strong ready for Friday :happydance:

X


----------



## LizzB

Hi ladies,

Abby - I hope you are ok. You must be so upset about the delay to things. Try to give yourself a bit of space and time after you have the collection. Three months will fly by, but i know how hard it is. The worst part of this whole process is the waiting and waiting. OHSS can get really serious, so they are looking out for you, it's better to have you really really healthy in 3 months and the FET works, rather than you being below parr and then it not sticking. Try to keep positive and/or drink wine..... xx

Izzy - The clinic do recommend that they only go for a single transfer the first time to avoid multiples, i was like 'bring it on!' stick 2 back in, but they wanted to be cautious. This time, however they're putting 2 back in!
Dr Kelada was brilliant at the consultation after the first didn't work, he was really kind and basically said that the whole process was text book. Down regging and stimming was fine (they upped the Gonal f a bit half way through, but other than that no probs), collection we got 16 eggs, 10 fertilised with ICSI, 3 frozen at blasto and one put back in. He said that sometimes there aren't any reasons for it. There is apparently speculation that it could be something to do with chromosomal abnormalities in the embryo which is why sometimes they don't stick; kind of natural selection i guess. But there are no concrete reasons. That kind of sucks, but after a few days we turned the corner and started to deal with it. The best thing for me was knowing when i could start again! So after 2 periods we were back on it. Like you, we get 2 fresh and 2 frozen shots.

The follies are a bit achy, some are at 18mm yesterday, most just under, so they have taken my gonal f down a bit and hopefully after my scan tomorrow I can trigger tomorrow night. Excited/nervous in equal measures.

Liz x


----------



## LizzB

Abby,

Just wanted to say lots of luck for tomorrow. Lots of nice deep breaths to keep you calm and it'll all be over in no time. Make sure you take care of yourself for a couple of days afterwards.

Let me know how you get on, i'll be thinking of you.

Liz x


----------



## angiemon

Hi Liz,

Sorry havent been online, we went away for a long wkend to gran canaria and couldn't get on! Was thinking about you on Friday and sending lots of good thoughts for your EC. How did it all go?? Have been trying to look for you on other threads but couldnt see you. When are you having ET? Hope everything is going well and that you will soon be in the 2ww (if not already)

Hi to everyone else too, just thought id wake you all up :happydance:

xxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks for waking us up Angie :hugs:

I'm sure you're PUPO, Lizz, Lolly and Please. Wishing you ladies loads of luck!!!

As for me, all has been well. Had my nuchal scan on Tuesday, and it was great. One baby was chilled and sucking his/her thumb, while the other was jumping all over the place. It was so beautiful.

Work though hasn't been so great. Loads of competition here and I'm not at my sharpest, so its been rough. That, combined with my bad MS and fatigue....that's why I haven't been on BnB as much. Ah well.....hope I feel better soon, so I can get back in there.

Love to everyone!!!


----------



## LizzB

Hi Angie and Buttercup and ladies,

I've been updating on the 'ICSI 2011' board, i've been banging on so much i've forgotten where i've posted!

All good thanks, I'm officially PUPO with twins!! 

I had EC last wednesday they got 21 bloomin eggs, which I was thrilled with. 12 fertilised with ICSI and had 2 put back in at blasto yesterday. I'm just waiting on the clinic to let me know if any of them are good enough to freeze. We already have 3 frosties, so I would be happy with any really.

I'm not at work today, so trying to take it easy - eating boiled eggs and soldiers and watching bad tv (Jeremy Kyle was ace today!!) feet up.
I have also instructed my 3 cats to be bean warmers, so they have a lot of responsibility in the next few days.

I test on the 22nd, so utterly terrified, but trying not to think about it at the mo.

Buttercup - here's hoping I might be in the same situation as you soon, sounds amazing.

Hope everyone else is ok.

Liz x


----------



## angiemon

Hi Liz, i saw all your news on the other thread just now, wow everything is looking great :thumbup: feet up now and take it easy as you can!!!

Isi-its great to hear from you and good to hear the little ones are behaving. I have a pic in my head now of one of your wee ones sucking his/her thumb, so sweet!!! Hope work is not too tough.

afm, got some good news today. Our funding has been reinstated so we will get another cycle funded. Feels like such a pressure taken off us!! Now need to get my body ready. Been feeling quite down about things and feel like im not looking after myself properly so need to do all the good things again. My energy levels feel very low, does anyone have any ideas to get energy back? The gym feels like such hard work right now and im normally pretty good. To be honest getting out of bed has been hard but im hoping the great news today will lift me up a bit. Ive suffered with depression in the past and felt a bit like i was going down the black hole again.......god my mind is so mixed :dohh:

Hi to everyone else :winkwink:


----------



## Lolly1985

Hi Angie, Isi and Liz!

Lovely to hear from you angiemon! Have been thinking of you and wondering how everyone is getting on. I'm sorry to hear that you have been struggling, its so hard isn't it? But the news today about the funding is fantastic. bet you didn't expect that one! I hope that now you have a focus in mind your mood starts to lift. From experience it can take time, i'm sure you know only too well. I hope that this gives it a little nudge in the right direction. So any idea of time frames you are now looking at? Glad you're back hun :hugs:

Hi Isi! You are so blessed with your two lovely bubs! Sounds a fantastic moment and one to treasure forever. I hope that the MS tails off and work becomes a bit better for you. Don't stress though, work is work, but this is your family :happydance: All my love!

Hi Liz, know we've been chatting on the other forum but thought would say hi here to! How are your two little beans? Hope that your fur babies are keeping them warm so they can snuggle in. Also hope your other problem :blush: has resolved itself!! I used the progesterone vaginally and am actually switching to the dark side :haha: this time round. They aggrivated my cervix last cycle and caused bleeding and potting from quiete early on so thinking of changing tactics! Thanks for the head up on what to look out for!! Hope you continue to feel chilled out, you sound to be in a good place. :dust:

AFM... got a voicemail from the clinic today saying where was I was meant to be there at 7.45... Luckily another a second later saying they were on the wrong diary page and it is still monday 16th for my injection teach! Talking about a moment of panic!! 

Love Lolly xxxxxxxx


----------



## angiemon

Hi Lolly, :hugs:ive been keeping an eye on your posts, you always seem to say the right thing!! God, that must have been such a panic moment, i can so imagine it!! So is it just the injection training on Monday, when do you actually start everything? Sorry if you have said but its hard to keep up, I did start writing notes :wacko: I so hope this is your time. Its so difficult and you've done so much waiting but still supporting people at the same time, its so good of you!! So your job is going well and your degree is almost finished, perhaps it would be a good time to relax :sleep: but i know its hard because you don't want to put your life on hold either!!
I actually feel alot better already today, its mad really. Went to the gym this morning before work (i work with my brother in construction and things are a bit slow at the moment so i can be flexible) and now feel good. Depression is a weird thing, one day is all doom and gloom and the next the cloud lifts. Im starting to think if theres a link between suffering with it and having problems conceiving. A thread has just started re melatonin levels and im worried that if naturally your melatonin levels are low sometimes, it may affect it. Another question for the doctor!!! 
As for our time scales, we go for our follow-up next Thursday and we should probably know more then, she will probably say to start next cycle (she has done in the past) which will be june but this cycle my period was late and not normal for me so perhaps another period would do me good but then its wait, wait, wait again :dohh: and also i think we could do with spending a bit more time getting healthy (been drinking more than I would like lately and so has DP) and hes off to Ibiza for a mates 40th in a few weeks only for a few days and he has got more willpower than me but still we'll see!!!!
Sorry to go on and on and on :haha:
On the progesterone chat, first time i couldnt wait to go from back door to front but i felt like it wasn't working properly and so last time i did all back door, i know its not the nicest poking up there but these things have to be done im afraid and we can only laugh :haha:
Liz, how are you doing? I hope your okay and not driving yourself too mad. Really praying and hoping for you :hugs:

And :hi: to everyone else xxx


----------



## Lolly1985

Hi Angie!!

Aww, thank you! Just supporting everyone best I can, just like you have all supported me! :hugs: I'm thinking that I start actual DR injections a week today. Thant's what I have worked out to be CD21, but I haven't actually confirmed that with my clinic. Don't know why, just somehow didn't feel the need and decided to go with the flow as much as I can. I guess that sounds a bit strange, but it works in my head :wacko:

Its brilliant you are feeling a little better, I hope you continue to do so. Exercise is a good thing for depression so keep it up :thumbup: Plus the obvious health benefits to keep you in tip top shape for next cycle. Work can be an added stress so good to hear you can be flexible. I can be more so now with my new job but still have to make a certain amount of hours each week, split between 2 teams... Ok, that actually doesn't sound flexible at all when I read it out loud :haha: 

I'm hoping things calm down slightly with finishing degree. Will have my weekends back :happydance: I will have last assignment completed tomorrow then first ICSI appointment for cycle 2 monday!! :dohh: Just to add to the mix i'm going for promotion at work. Have only been there two and half months but both my managers have pushed for me to try and in my heade if I don't I will not show myself in a good light and will look as if I lack drive, ambition etc. Its another stress and my mum thinks i'm mad, but like you say you can't put your life on hold. Its so hard sometimes to know what's best. I often think we can't do that, I may be pregnant. But maybe not??? So i'm carrying on as normal and hopefully I will be blessed this time, and can then cancel down the line.

My DP used to reason that some beer is ok as they screen them etc so we wouldn't get any dodgey ones... (I always thought of the simpsons and homer simpson sperm-have you seen it? :haha:) Anyway he has recently quit drinking for 3 months so i'm very pleased. He decided on his own so think there may have been some soul searching going on. But your DP sounds very sensible and sure he will go easy and all will be fine.

What have you been doing this weekend? I'm now enjoying a nice chilled evening at home with DP and my furbaby. He went missing for 24hours last week. I was a mess, was crying my eyes out saying things along the lines of 'I can't have a real baby, so he is my baby, and now i've lost my baby and have no babies at all'!! Anyway, he came back, was in a neighbours garage, stuck all night. Made me realise that if i'm that mental over a cat I would be freakin' with a tiny lil baby! But loving every second. God, please let it work for us :hugs::hugs::hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## angiemon

Hi Lolley,

That must have been awful when your little baby went awol..glad you got him back safely. Thats all you need right now!!! I can just imagine how you felt, i would have felt exactly the same!!

So have you started now? Whats the plan? Are you on the long protocol, ive only done the short so far. The long one sounds very ardous (not sure if thats spelt right), well it sounds very hard :haha: but if it brings our babies to us, we will do anything right?

I had a quiet wkend, my dp was away with work and my dad was away golfing so I stayed with my mum for the wkend. She has had quite bad health for a number of years and my dad wanted me to stay with her. Although she is very independent and would stay on her own, its just better for someone to be with her. It was nice though, we watched the Kings Speech on Friday night (my friday nights used to be spent at the pub-how things change) and Eurovision Sat night which was a laugh.....

With regards to your job, try not to take on too much, dont want stress levels to high. I know its hard not to continue as you normally do though so do what you think is right for you (you, not everybody else!!!)

I haven't seen that one but I do love the simpsons!!! I love my drink too, its hard not to indulge. We are having quite a few friends round at the wkend and im going to have a few drinks then and then stop. Think we're not going to be starting til Jul so im hoping that will be ok. Im finding that part really hard as thats my social life and i find it really difficult lying to people so im just not really socialising!! Your hubby has done really well giving up for 3 months, how long have you given up for?


Liz - how are you getting on in the 2ww? When are you going to test? Hope your coping ok, i feel for you as i know how it feels (as many of us do), its so difficult but i can't wait to hear your good news :thumbup:

Isi-how are you my dear. Hope your feeling good and your two lo's aren't being too hard on you, sending you all :hugs:

xxx:kiss:

Hi to everyone else xxxx


----------



## LizzB

Hi Angiemon,

Doing ok, I think&#8230;&#8230;it feels weird this time around, I&#8217;m certainly not as panicky as I was last time, I also don&#8217;t seem to have any cramping or twinges; the odd one here and there but nothing to write home about. I&#8217;m trying to stop analysing what this actually means, but finding it sooo difficult! I am really scared about testing though.

It seems however I have become a master of deception as I had a hilarious night last night, went to the in-laws for dinner where my family are staying from the US, they poured me a glass of wine which I kept putting up to my lips to look like I was boozing, then I would put it down on the table next to DH&#8217;s wine, he would then pick up my glass and drink some (hopefully without anyone noticing!) and then put it back down where I would then pretend to drink it! He ended up drinking 2 glasses of mine and his own! But no one said anything, so I&#8217;m either spectacularly stupid or no one twigged! Ha ha, I think I have criminal deception talents, maybe I should put them to better work&#8230;..!

I also have family staying on Saturday night, the night before we test (stooopid idea, but it was organised ages ago) so not only do I have the complication of my sister in law and nephew being in the next room when I test, I have the added issue of swerving the wine on Saturday night too! So in order to continue with my criminal ways, I will be filling a white wine bottle with water and a few tablespoons of apple juice, to make it look like wine! As everyone else drinks red I should be safe with the bottle to myself! This is getting way too complcated&#8230;.

Hope you're doing ok, what's new?

Lolly &#8211; sorry to hear of your panic when your baby went missing &#8211; I would be beside myself too. Hope you&#8217;re ok now.

Liz x


----------



## Lolly1985

Hi Ladies!

I must say it was awful!! I felt sick, shakey, couldn't imagine what I would do without him! I cried when he came back, I realise that i'm far too attached but can't help it! I think it was the not knowing and my mind was going mad-was he lying hurt somewhere, was he shut in somewhere with no water, was he lost and scared...anyway all is good and he's snuggling on my lap as we speak!

Angie i'm sure you will be fine to drink now. I have only been off the booze for two weeks and started monday. That must sound bad but last time I did everything by the book. Quit alcohol, tea, coffee, caffine drinks like coke etc months before and still got my BFN. I'm trying not to be as obsessive this time. Drinking lots of fluid-at least 2 litres a day but if I want a decaff coffee will have one. Thing is I do't as i'm so blaoted ith water :haha: Its hard when not drinking around people isn't it? They immediately think you are pregnant and if you say you're not then they kinda try and force you! I like Lizz's tactics! Going to a wedding in 2 weeks and will be kinda doing the same-will toast and then raise it to my lipsand sneak it to DP and then have coke or lemonade and say its with vodka or something. Typical as we booked a hotel room so we could both drink!! Oh well, we have decided to stay anyway and then laugh at everyone when they are hungover at breakfast the next day :haha:

Sounds a lovely chilled out time with your mum. Nothing like a girlie evening in, probably just what you needed. Eurovision is great isn't it! We did alright actually, and jedward are just :dohh:

Yep I started monday. Long protocol so 2 weeks of DR before stimms. They have changed me to gonal F this time as opposed to menopur due to my crazy hight amh level of 87. They have also put me on metformin to help my cycle as its proven to assist in fertility treatment for women with PCOS. Googled it and its all positive. Only prob is its making me feel so :sick: Yesterday was awful but today I ate more and seemed to soak it up better. Only prob now is i'm worried about fitting into my dress for the wedding!!! But exactly like you said, its all worth it for our babies.

Its tricky to plan with all this, I can't pass up a job opportunity as this may fail agian. But at the same time will extra stress that comes be damaging. Makes my head :wacko: I have seen some ladies on here put their life on hold for years and my reasoning is it will distract me...but am I just trying to justify it? Gah, its hard! Thank goodness I finished uni today :happydance:

Loads of love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lou32

Hi everyone... I've not been on here in absolutely aaages, so though I'd drop in and say hi! 
Lolly - OMG, I would have reacted exactly the same if my pussy cat went missing. He's so spoilt that if he doesn't appear within 10 minutes of me calling him both me and DH put our coats on (slippers and all) and start parading up and down the street shaking his biscuits yelling his name. It's all v embarrassing and I'm sure the neighbours think we're crazy, which of course we are. I too have said on numerous occasions that I don't know what I'd be like with a baby if I'm like this with a cat. He got a poorly eye a couple of weeks back and within two minutes I'd called the emergency vet (who reassured me I could wait until morning). I think they probably think I have that munchausen by proxy with my cat. Anyhoo, exciting that you've startd DR!!!

Angiemon, are you going for a full cycle next time or FET? Sorry, I haven't gone back through all the posts as it would take forever. I'm really hoping we can start our next go in July too, but I've learned by now not to get my heart set on anything. I think you did the short protocol last time too didn't you? I think I'll be doing that again, as the docs said it worked well so why change it. Well enough up to the bfn of course...

Lizz - Wow, that is seriously impressive with the wine. There's no way I'd pull that off. Unfortunately for me, I've been off booze for nearly 18 months now anyway due to my painful bladder, so that's one thing I don't have to think about any more. Of course everyone still thinks I'm pregnant every time we go out and I'm not drinking, which p*sses me off as I hate explaining (talk of my bladder is a real conversation stopper)

Quick update from me is that, after more hassle and stress from the hospital (mainly receptionists who love to upset me an every opportunity) I'm booked in for a lap and dye on 10 June to see if the "apparent blockage" of my right tube is in fact a real blockage and if it will be detrimental to a second round of icsi. If it is blocked he will clip it and if it isn't then yey! He's also going to see if what looks like a fimrial cyst on the scan is going to cause any probs and drain it.
Of course, I'm absolutely TERRIFIED of this lap and dye. He's the third doc to tell me there's a one on 500 chance of them puncturing my bowel/bladder etc and the thought of it makes me cold with fear. I just keep telling myself that my reward will be a baby. 

Good luck to everyone who's on a cycle at the mo and I'll try and drop by more often. I'm sure I'll be addicted when my second cycle starte.
xxx


----------



## angiemon

:hi: girls,

Just been trying to catch up as haven't been on here over the wkend!!

Lou - nice to see you again!! You seem to have had lots of different scans. I really feel for you but as you say if it helps to have your baby, it will be all very worth it.....gd luck for the 10th of June! 
We went for our consultation on Thurs and we are going to do a fresh cycle which will probably start early July, again on the short protocol as you said, i did quite well on that until the end :cry: im not sure if you know but i have had a frozen cycle since (March) which obviously failed too and although we have 2 snowbabies left, we thought we would do a fresh, im 37 in July so can't waste anytime! You have snowbabies too don't you???

Hi Lizz, :happydance::happydance::happydance:just wanted to congratulate you again on your BFP. You go girl xxxxxxxx And i loved the wine stories, how funny. You must be an expert now!! You'll now have to do that for 12 weeks he he!!!!!!

Hi Lolly again, i keep on forgetting who is on what threads!!! Are you doing ok though, are you going to do the pineapple thing that Lizz did?? Any more tips Lizz??? well im starting in July so ive got over a month to get ready. I did drink on Saturday but that is supposed to be the last time now so just have to get my willpower ready...it would be easy to give up if you knew it was going to work but then some people say alcohol may relax you and lots of people get pregnant whilst drinking. I hope im not sounding selfish or like a raving alcoholic but i dont want to worry all the time. As said before im reading a good book at the moment for pma "stop thinking and start living" hoping that will get rid of negative thoughts.....hope your good anyway :kiss:

xxxxx


----------



## tamdug

Hey everyone,
This is my first time here. 
We have been trying to have a baby for over 11 years. I have POS, endo. 
We just went through our first fresh cycle of IVF I had 26 eggs, 15 fertilized and by day 5 we had 2 embryos transferred and were able to have 2 frozen. I am devastated it didn't work the first time around but I am very hopeful we will get pregnant on our second go around. We go in on Aug. 1st, hope and pray our little embryos survive the thawing process. 

Does anyone have any success on a thaw cycle they can share?
Wish everyone the best of luck!


----------



## angiemon

Hi Tamdug and Welcome,

We all know how it feels to fail our 1st cycle, its awful isnt it?

I didn't have success on my fet but if you have a look at Inkys Journals, they will bring you lots of encouragement. My embies did thaw fine but just didn't implant!:cry: but im starting a 2nd fresh cycle in July.

This thread can be quite quiet at times so you may want to go on a IVF/ICSI thread if you want more chat.

Good luck in your August Cycle

xxx


----------



## Lolly1985

Hi Angie

How are you? Sorry I went AWOL! Have you read the other threads, have updated on the ICSI 2011 thread. had some bad news a week and a half back but hoping all can continue as best it can going forward. Short version is my bloods after DR were very abnormal so a series of emergancy scans showed 8 cysts. Meds were altered for a week and in between I had terrible pain and bleeding. Went back yesterday and now have 9 cysts but hormone levels are totally normal again :wacko: I have started stims today as they hope the cysts (filled with fluid) will go or not present a problem-how they can't I don't know but have to trust them. I am happy we are still trying, I was 100% it would be cancelled, so much so I threw away my folic acid!! Back saturday for bloods, taking it one step at a time.

How are you getting on? Have you got a date for DR or are you waiting on AFs?

How is the not drinking? I'm sad to say I was so down at the weekend and convinced I was so messed up I would never have a baby that I drank a few wines :blush: I feel so ashamed :cry:

Love Lolly xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## psp2011

Lolly, don't feel bad! I'm quite sure the wines will not make any difference for you at this stage. My FS doesn't even mention not drinking (although I'm not a big drinker so it didn't matter) until transfer I think.
sometimes we have to be all the way at the bottom to climb back up and reach the top!


----------



## LizzB

Hi Lolly,

Just to say I hope you are doing ok, i read your thread and I really feel for you with everything that's happening with your family. Things like that are very difficult to rationalize, especially when you're going through everything else.

In terms of the booze - I only really stopped just before ET, both times. My docs never told me to stop and while i didn't go crazy, I still had a few G&T's and glasses of wine all the way through.
I don't think we should put ourselves under too much pressure and a nice glass of wine can do wonders to help you relax.

Liz x


----------



## Lou32

Hi everyone,
Lolly - sorry to hear it's been a rough ride. I absolutely hate it when these things happen out of the blue and derail you. Just when you feel like you've enough to be dealing with and then something else. I really hope things are working out.
Angie - Yes, I remember reading about your FET. I was shocked because I have to say I thought it was your time. I'm so sorry. A fresh cycle though is fresh hope and I'm seriously rooting for you. Unfortunately we don't have any frozen (was a bit peed off as I wish we'd frozen our spare two now instead of following advice of the young embryologist who told us to get them to blast first. One doc has since said this was not necessarily the best thing to do, but we'll never know...)
I'm hoping we'll start our next icsi around July too and already starting to feel extreemely nervous but eager to crack on. 
Update from me is that I had my lap & dye yesterday and ouch!!! Feel like I've been hit by a bus today. I've been having seriously bad pains in my chest and shoulders with the gas. I don't mean to be melodramatic (altho I will be!), but it feels like I imagine having a heart attack would feel. It can be hard to breathe. At one point in the hospital I was gasping for breath and the nurse just shrugged it off and said I was told the gas would be painful. I've had to (try) sleep sat up last night, hence why I've been up since 6am on a Sat morning. It wasn't a good night's sleep!
Anyhoo, findings were by no means conclusive. My HSG had previously shown my left tube totallly clear and the right tube blocked next to the ovary. The lap showed my right tube open (yey) although sluggish and my left tube clear up to ovary but didn't spill. WTF?! The doc said both tubes looked healthy, so he could not find a reason why it didn't spill. When I told him the HSG had showed the left open (I've since switched docs and he must have forgotten to read my notes!) he said he was convinced then that it was open even though it hadn't spilled and that sometimes the dye just preferred one tube. Why can't my tubes just behave and give a definitive result?! So I assume both tubes are open (although one is sluggish, the awkward bugger). I'm quite surprised at this vague conclusion as I was told the lap & dye was the gold standard of tests.
Biggest relief is that there is no hydrosalpinx and both ovaries look healthy.
We have a follow-up in two weeks to discuss where to go from here and our next icsi. This doc is head of a local IVF unit (different one to we went to last time) so we're now weighing up going to him at his satellite clinic and having the EC/ET at Care M'cr or just going to Care M'cr for it all. 
Decisions decisions.
Take care everyone and keep in touch xxx

PS - Did I just read right Lizz that you got your BFP? Congrats!!!


----------



## angiemon

Hi Girls,

Lolly - Im so sorry to hear what you've been going through! I've just read your post. It must have been an awful time. I'm so sorry about your cousin's husband, it really does put things into perspective but also try not to feel bad about your feelings. I think its normal for us to feel differently when we hear about a pregnancy, I don't think its something we do on purpose! I hope your cousin and the baby will be ok, it must be so hard! I can't even imagine. 
Its great that you can start stimming, Im sure the doctors wouldn't carry on with the cycle if they weren't sure it would not affect the outcome! You must have been up and down for the last few weeks, no wonder you had a few glasses of wine, I think they would have helped you relax!!! Dont feel ashamed :dohh:
You'll be PUPO before you know it :happydance::happydance:

I haven't drank for 3 weeks today, I've nearly caved a few times but after reading these comments, perhaps a glass or two wouldn't do any harm.:happydance: Im waiting for AF now, due on 3rd July but as im on a short protocol I will start stimming straightaway. Ive been put on different meds this time. Gonal F and Cetrotide. Not sure why ive been put on short protocol but again, we have to trust our FS!!

PSP-we havent spoken before but I've followed you on other threads, Im really sorry that your cycle didn't work. Hope your feeling a bit better and sending you :hugs:

Hi Liz, how are you feeling? Are you getting any symptoms yet? Congratulations on getting that job too. You really are on a roll!!! If I was you I would head down to your nearest casino :haha: So glad it has worked for you and looking forward to following your pregnancy. Are you going to start a preg journal? :kiss:

Hi Lou, ahh thanks for your kind words..I really thought it was going to work too, felt so calm and relaxed. Need to continue that for the next time!! So if your starting in July too, will you be on a short protocol again or do you know yet? The lap and dye sounds horrible, can you not have sedation for it? (sorry stupid question esp now you've had it :dohh:) At least you know now your ovaries are healthy. What do you mean by 'spilling' or is that another stupid question? 
I haven't really had any other tests than the normal ones and I wonder if I should do? Well I wont before the next cycle now and hopefully wont need to after that!!
So your follow up is in 2 weeks, let us know what happens!!

Hope everyone is having a good wkend :hugs:


----------



## LizzB

Hi Ladies,

Lou - yep, I'm still in shock, we found out 3 weeks today that our second ICSI had worked. We have our 7 week scan on Tuesday so i'm excited/nervous about that. They put 2 back in, so we will find out how many stuck.

Angie - I'm actually doing fine thanks, I have been dizzy in the mornings, can't stop peeing and really hungry all the time! But that seems to be it at the moment, so lets hope it stays that way. I've had a week off work and go back in tomorrow to talk about the new job. I am a little terrified as it will turn out that I probably tell them in my first week that I just happen to be pregnant! Luckliy it is within the same organisation, so ok for maternity leave, but even so i'm not looking forwrd to that chat!

I just wanted to say good luck to everyone else, this really is an amazingly terrifying journey and after going through 2 ICSI's i can't believe that we have had the luck on our second. You're all amazingly strong women, so don't forget that, keep calm and you will get what you want.

Love Liz x


----------



## Lolly1985

Hi Ladies!

Thanks Liz, you've made me feel much better about my drinks! Not like I was :drunk: or anything! Had been beating myself up a bit but feeling relaxed again now. Glad you ladies don't judge me for what a lot would probably see as wrong :blush: Bet you can't wait for your scan now, hear the heartbeat/s :cloud9: Good luck with telling them about the pregnancy at work, don't worry what they think, your happiness counts for soooo much more!

Hi Angie! How are you? Not long to wait at all now! :happydance: And being on short protocol it'll fly by. Must be strange going straight to stimms, just get into it and its EC time :haha: I'm also on Gonal F this time, had menopur last time. Must say so far I feel fine (its strange as I kinda want to feel ill so I know somethings happening!!) Did you also have menopur last time? There so many different meds out there and like you say, all we can do is trust out FS. Our life in their hands, scary thought sometimes :wacko:

Hi Lou, lovely to hear from you. Sorry you've had such a rough time lately. How are you feeling now? :hugs: Sound like a b*tch of a nurse, thanks for the sympathy!!! :growlmad: I know when I had one of mine (had 2 as I moved and changed PCTs) it hurt real bad for few days. Later realised I had an undiagnosed hernia which I assumed added to the pain. Thenm when I had the second (terrified) it was totally fin e, I kept thanking the doc after! They can be so rough sometimes, I really feel for you and hope that it all settles down soon. It sounds positive though, healthy ovaries and tubes open, yay!! Good luck with your decisions and where to have your treatment, i'm sure you'll make the right decision for you

AFM... Day 4 of stimms today. Had bloods taken yesterday and they said they would call if anything wrong/doses need changing. Sat on the phone all day! No call... very strange as last time I got a call each time to alter the dose! No news is good news but then I started worrying what if they got my number wrong and left a message on someone elses phone!! Stupid huh! I'm so used to things not going to plan it feels odd not to be back in until thursday! DP said he would like them to monitor me more due to all our latest dramas but what can we do but wait and hope my bosy is finally playing nicely!!!

Hope all of you have had good weekends, boo to sunday evening!!

Lots of love, Lolly xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lou32

angiemon said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> Hi Lou, ahh thanks for your kind words..I really thought it was going to work too, felt so calm and relaxed. Need to continue that for the next time!! So if your starting in July too, will you be on a short protocol again or do you know yet? The lap and dye sounds horrible, can you not have sedation for it? (sorry stupid question esp now you've had it :dohh:) At least you know now your ovaries are healthy. What do you mean by 'spilling' or is that another stupid question?
> I haven't really had any other tests than the normal ones and I wonder if I should do? Well I wont before the next cycle now and hopefully wont need to after that!!
> So your follow up is in 2 weeks, let us know what happens!!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good wkend :hugs:

The laparoscopy is done under general anaesthetic, which is pretty horrible. Give me sedation any day! Maybe I'm mad but when I was sedated for egg collection last time I was chatting away like I'd had a bottle of wine. Considering I've not had a drop of booze for 18 months (no idea how I've managed it and if it had been for fertility reasons alone I really wouldn't have!) the sedation was like being pleasantly drunk. 
It's funny because as they were pumping the anaesthetic into me on Friday the guy goes "there you go, there's a few G&Ts in you" and I told him I'd not drunk for 18 months. Then my consultant walks in and says "18 months without a drink?! How'd you manage that? I've had 2 G&Ts already this morning!" and that's the last thing I heard before going under. I think I attempted to say "I hope not!" but don't think I managed it...
"spill" means the dye spills from the tube into the ovary, meaning the tube is clear. For some reason one of my tubes each time has filled with dye right to the end, then not spilled out into the ovary. But as it's been a different tube each time, he's concluding they're both open and that I have awkward tubes. It doesn't surprise me - these things are never straight forward and I'd be asking too much to get a straight forward answer that removes all doubt of course!
Lolly - Sounds like you had a rough time with your laps. I absolutely hate changing the plasters. It makes me feel all funny looking at the stitches - I'm so soft. Good luck with everything BTW and it's great everything's going well. 
Anyway, still in a bit of pain and can't move about much. Just living off the pain killers. The pain from the gas has eased, although I still keep getting some when I try to lie down. Looks like I won't be in work tomorrow which I'm sure won't go down too well as I told them I was sure I'd be OK for Monday. Ah well, I'm sure they'll cope!


----------



## Lolly1985

Thanks Lou! I keep thinking maybe I should be feeling sore boobs, bloated, something!! I guess i'm so used to being monitored so closely 5 days seems ages without an appointment! Glad to hear things are slowly improving. You make sure you take it easy. When I had mine both times my clinics signed me off for 6 working days, so with weekend 8 in total, don't even think about going in tomorrow!! Lots of rest, TLC and cups of tea!! Take care won't you xxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## angiemon

Lou, that sounds really hard. Although I wouldn't mind the feeling of having a bottle of wine right now :haha: Its great that its spilling then (thanks for the answers) and your tubes and ovaries are clear. You never know, you could fall pregnant naturally after all this!! Fingers crossed :kiss: 18 months without alcohol, you must have been really poorly, hope that has all cleared up now! :hugs:

Lolly - how you doing? I was on follistom last time so hopefully the gonal f will be ok but I can see what you mean that you want some symptoms!! But I think none is good so don't worry about it!! They probably don't need to change things as much because they have your records from your first go (they do say its a trial) so I think that is a positive. :thumbup: So your day 5 today, when do you think your EC will roughly be? :hugs:

Lizz, glad your feeling good and try not to worry about the job. Be good to get the chat over with so you can stop worrying about it :hugs:

xx


----------



## Lolly1985

Hi Angie, how are you? I hope that you have had a good week, Friday tomorrow! :happydance: Any plans for the weekend? My parents are up for 10 days and my brother is coming down from scotland tomorrow to see us so looking forward to it. Hope we get some sunshine! Have you got any plans?

Hi Lou, how are you feeling? Are you back at work yet? Thinking of you and sending :hugs: for a speedy recovery.

Hi again Liz, still :cloud9: for you :happydance:

Well was my day 8 scan today and what a difference a week or 2 makes! Here I was thinking it could be all over for good and today finally got some good news! The cysts have reduced, I now have 4 as opposed to 9. The ones I have left have reduced in size and are not posing a problem. My bloods and hormone levels are spot on. I was terrified that they would not see any follies growing on the scan due to the cysts taking all the room, I was wrong... they found 37 :shock: I am amazed and finally have hope we will get to EC!!! The lady scanning, her assistant and nurses were all really suprised to but very happy! They did say they are a bit worried about OHSS due to the sheer numbers so I need to drink lots more fluid, 3 1/2 ltr each day, I was already on the toilet most of the time on 2! :haha: I'm back for another scan and bloods saturday morning where I should know more and hopefully some guesses for collection :happydance: I'm guessing early next week but really who knows in this game! prob best not to plan as things always change!! But the follicles are all around 12-13mm, so where they should be for day 8. I'm not silly enough to think there are eggs in even half of them, but am just so pleased our change has been given back! A good day, but still a long way to go... I'm feeling tired and headachey but other than that ok. No sore boobs, not much blaoting, cramping, pain or feeling uncomfortable like last time. Think the Gonal F is much better suited to me that the Menopur!

Thank you for all your kind works and love to you all, Lolly xxxxxxxxx


----------



## psp2011

lolly, glad to hear you are doing so well! Great news on the follies and shrinking cysts! Will be watching to see how EC goes for you!!:hugs:


----------



## LizzB

Hi Lolly,

That's such fab news! It really is a rollercoaster isn't it? The one thing to try to remember is on the ride is that good things can happen too.

Fingers crossed for next week for you.

Liz x


----------



## Lou32

Good luck Lolly! Sounds like you're doing perfectly now and keep us posted when you have your EC. 
I went back to work Friday. I'm still feeling sore and v bloated (which is weird, as I can't feel the gas any more). I actually have this week off work annual leave (as it's Wimbledon, v sad I know!) so it wasn't too bad going in for a day. If only all working weeks were just one day! I have loads of odd jobs to do around the house. A week on Tuesday we have our follow-up where we plan our next cycle. I'm not sure how quickly we'll be able to start. I'm hoping it will be July, but it depends on how soon they can squeeze us in and order the drugs etc. Out of interest - if any of you ladies are paying for your treatment, have you shopped around for the meds or just gone with the company your clinic uses? This will be our first paid-for treatment as first one was free. 
We only just have enough for the treatment, so anything we can save will be a bonus.
Hope everyone's having a nice weekend!
x


----------



## Lolly1985

Hi Lou!

Yeah, bring on the one day working week, ideal!! Are you actually going to any of the tennis matches or just staying home glued to the TV?!! Hope you are back to feeling lots better soon, is a tough old slog isn't it, poor you :hugs: As for the drugs i'm afraid I'm just not sure, I feel very lucky to say both of my cycles have been funded. Thimk Liz's was a private cycle though so hope she can help.

Well all has changed with me again, not great news but nothing I can do so just getting on with things. I have copied and pasted this from another thread. Its what I typed yesterday so may not read quite right but you'll get the gist....

Just a quick update from me, more drama i'm afraid.... On the scan they saw 9 progressing follies and 29 smaller ones. The largest 2 were 17mm. They said they will ring with instructions if needed or if I don't hear to be in again on monday for final bloods and scan. I have been feeling pretty rubbish yesterday and today, I have never had to fight so hard to stay awake at work. I was in training in the afternoon and actually realised at one point my eyes were shut!! I have been urging on water and food, so am not drinking as much as I should be, am now forcing it down. My bother has come to stay and took one look at me and kindly said I looked rough Haven't told him whats happening so just mumbled something about long week...

Anyway they rang about half an hour ago and thinks have changed again... Thursday my E2 was 5000 and something, today 2 days later it is 15000+ They are very worried about OHSS and explains the feeling crappy and Sp I have been told to reduce the Gonal F from 112.5 to 75ml tonight, Buseralin as normal, and am triggering at 10pm tonight. I am concerned as there are only 2 large follies but the nurse says that the smaller ones will continue to develop so hopefully I will have some more come EC. DP has put it in perspective a bit though and said that a week or so back we didn't expect to get this far so anything is a blessing. He's right, and hopefully I will soon start to feel better again. We are out for a fathers day meal tonight for both our families. Really don't feel like it and the thought of food is making me feel sicky but sure once there will be ok. And at least we have to be back by a certain time now so know it won't be a late one. So 7.30am monday morning. Scared but kind of calm to cause I know there is nothing I can do now....

So that was yesterday. i did my trigger at 10, forgot the needle was bigger :wacko: But actually was fine. Still feeling quite rough today and surreal that its actually happening tomorrow. I know we may not get many eggs, just hope we get some [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; Am strangely calm, not expecting it to last though!!

Lots of love, Lolly xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lou32

Oh Lolly, I really hope things go well for you! I can't remember how many big follicles you're supposed to have before they decide you're ready, but it sounds like you have plenty of follicles. I had a lot of smaller ones, what with my polycystic ovaries, and still managed to get 14 eggs and (if I remember correctly) I still had nine which were mature. ...I'm just thinking that if you typed that Saturday, does that mean you had the EC Sunday (so yesterday?) Hope you're feeling better now.
This IVF business really is the most emotionallly exhausting thing ever. I remember taking it for granted that we would get to EC and ET before starting, then once we were in the thick of it, it dawned on us that we might not even get to that stage. I remember reading about some women on the tinternet who were getting 30 odd eggs, all mature, and wondering how the hell I had a chance with nine, four of which didn't fertilise, even with icsi. It's a rollercoaster alright. And it's so damn unfair. 

I'm doing much better with my scars, although I'm still too much of a scaredy cat to have my plasters off the whole time. I put the plasters on when I go out and have a shower, then keep them off while I'm at home. They start hurting at random times, but can't complain really.
No, I'm not going down to Wimbledon this week, just watching on telly. We usually go down for a couple of days during the first week, but this year we actually got tickets for the men's final in the ballot! We're v excited. We've only ever been on Centre Court once before a few years back when we got re-sale tickets, so it will be great to be there for the final.

Hope everyone's doing well. I'm off out now to stock up on paint. Want to get all the skirting boards painted before the tennis starts!
xxx


----------



## Lolly1985

Evening Ladies, Hi Lou! 

I know exactly what you mean, thats wht we were like last time, just go from one stage to the next, ET and a few frosties :blush: Derrr! If only it was that easy. Now I know better. Its good to be able to prepare but at same time sometimes ignorance is bliss huh?!!!

EC was today, I triggered saturday night at 10pm so was in early doors this morning...

Well all things considering I am happy with my 5 eggs! Seen as it was a bit of a last minute rush to get it done today before OHSS meant it was cancelled I am a bit worried they may not be mature but guess tomorrow will find out where we stand. DPs were so pleased with that. I felt quite rubbish earlier, quite bit of pain but they gave me codine at the hosp which worked wonders 

I was in quite a while as my heart was racing (120 bpm) and wouldn't stabilise They think it was the anti-sickness drugs, but must say was a little unsettling waking up with all these worried faces writing on clipboards and a drip being prepped!!! But luckily didn't need the drip and after an hour was wheeled back to DP. Burst into tears when I saw him and kept saying I don't know why i'm crying Then my heart went up again but settled after being force fed some toast (last thing I wanted was food!!) and drinking lots of juice. Have slept all afternoon and am starving now but don't actually fancy anything if you know what I mean! Have a plate of fruit prepared!

Hope you enjoy your week off Lou, just watching Murray now... hmmm... The tickets for final sound amazing, DP is totally jealous :haha: I hope you are healing well, this week off should be just what you need. So whats your next step now then?

Hope you are all ok, will update you when I know more. Keep your fingers crossed for me!! 

Love Lolly xxxxxxxxx


----------



## LizzB

Hi Lolly,

Everything is crossed for you - you've been through so much, try to relax as much as you can now and get stuffing your face with the magical pineapple and lots of protein!! Don't forget the core.

Both my cycles were NHS funded, so can't help with the cost of the drugs, sorry. We were very lucky.

Liz x


----------



## psp2011

FX'd for you lolly! Good luck for ET!


----------



## Lou32

OMG Lolly, really sounds like you had a rough time! You definitely deserve the luck to go your way now. I know the docs talk about OHSS, but I suppose I didn't really take them seriously. Five eggs is good going too. I think they agreed to put me on the short protocol because there's a higher chance of overstimulating when you have polycystic ovaries and the SP reduces ths chance apparently. I had already asked to go on the SP and it seemed like the best move. 
Fingers crossed for you now. Hope your little eggs and embryos do you proud. Are you having regular IVF or ICSI? Sorry, I can't remember. 

We have a follow-up appt next Tues with the doctor who did my lap and dye so we can decide our plan of action. We still haven't decided whether to go to Manchester Care for everything or to go to our local clinic in W Yorks for all the monitoring and then to Manchester Care for the EC/ET. I just hope we can get started straight away, as I want to get going in July ideally. Hopefully the weather will pick up. I'm always much more positive in the summer and absolutely hate the winter. Zita West says things naturally grow better in the spring and summer and this applies to making babies too, so I figure this might be a positive omen us doing our second round in the summer. Our last one was just before Christmas and the weather was dreadful. I believe everything Zita West says, which is pretty sad, but I suppose we have to cling onto something! I think it must be mad as people are born all the time. 
Right, off to bed soon I think. I had a marathon painting session today and got it all done. Even finished in time to watch Murray. I can put my feet up the rest of the week now!
Hope everyone's doing well.
xxx


----------



## Lolly1985

:dohh: Liz, don't know why I thought you were private!! Think my head was a bit mashed yesterday :haha: Hope you and the twins are doing good! I will be sending my mum out in search of pineapple later, also heard brazils help???

Thanks so much for your continued support Psp, means a lot. Hope you are doing ok and not working too hard :hugs:

I really hope you can start next month Lou, and the sp0ring/summer thing sounds good to me :thumbup: but does it count that so far summer has been a bit rubbish :haha: Murray played good last night! When I sent you the message think he has just lost the first set and was struggling but then it all came good! Well done on your painting!

AFM... Longest 2 1/2 hours ever but just got the call, 4 out of 5 fertilised so I'm very happy/relieved! Its only 1 less embie than we had at at this stage last time and all things considered I must say I'm pretty amazed!! Looking at a 3dt thursday all being well. GROW EMBIES GROW!!!! Least now I can relax for rest of the day and have something nice to eat. haven't eaten yet as felt too sick with nerves!!

Love to you all, Lolly xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lou32

That's great news Lolly! In fact it's a pretty impressive fertilisation rate. As you say, you can relax now knowing all's going to plan. 
Liz - I didn't realise you were expecting twins! That's fantastic news. I do love a happy ending.
x


----------



## Lou32

Hi, me again! Yes, I have a week off so I'm whiling away the hours on here. I spoke to our new clinic yesterday and it looks like, if all goes to plan (when does it ever though??) we should be able to start our next round of icsi in July. The nerves have seeeeeriously started to kick in now. All of a sudden I'm stressing over all the little things which didn't go so perfectly last time, like the fact I had so many immature eggs (not sure if they stimmed me for long enough and what if this happens again?!), and what if they're all immature this time, and what if our fertilisation is even worse than last time....Aaaargh! And here's me thinking I'd be more relaxed this time. No such luck.](*,)


----------



## angiemon

Hi girls,

Ive missed so much, ive been looking after my nephew and haven't had much of a chance to get on bnb.

Oh lolly, sorry I haven't been there to support you. You've done so well though - 4 little embies growing. Thats excellent. You've been through so much, are you defintely having ET tomorrow?? How are you feeling? :hugs:

Liz - I must have missed the twins announcement too although my brain feels mushed at the moment. Congratulations, you must be over the moon!! Thats such good news!!! :happydance:

Hi lou - how are you enjoying the week off, and enjoying the bit of tennis that is actually being played. The final tickets sound fab, ive never been to Wimbledon but would love to go one day!! Are you feeling better now? When are you due in July? We're both on the sp so could be close in dates again?? :thumbup:

Hi psp - how are you feeling? Thinking of you xxx

Afm, i seem to be feeling really tired at the moment. And not feeling that positive really!! Had a fab time with my nephew though, hes soo cute but a little bit naughty so you have to follow him everywhere he goes :haha: but i feel so tired , i start to doubt myself that i would even make a good mother!! Not having a great time in my head!! and know im probably not making much sense!!! Sorry to put a downer on the thread girls and hope you are all good!!!


----------



## Lou32

Hi angie - sounds like you're having a tough time. I think everyone feels down at times, so don't beat yourself up about it. I'm not surprised you're tired; it must be exhausting. But that doesn't mean you wouldn't make a good mother. My little sis complains the entire time that she's exhausted with her little one (I wish she'd shut up to be honest and change the record at times!) but she's a great mum. I suppose we have to look forward to being knackered and running after our own! It's all part of the package I suppose. Hope things start to look up soon. I'm sure they will when you've had a rest and a good sleep.
If the clinic can fit us in soonish to go through all the forms (not those damn forms again!!) then I'm thinking we will be able to start when my period comes around endish of July. I need to work the dates out so I can let work know, as I will probably have a couple of weeks off again. There's no way I could concentrate on work with all that going on. I'm sure they'll just _love_ me, as I've just had a week off after my lap and dye and then a week's annual leave. My boss (who's male) is a bit funny about the fertility stuff at times. Although he's never openly said anything, he gives out v distinct vibes that he doesn't like me having time off for any fertility stuff. HR said I was allowed the time off sick around EC last time (although not the day for some bizarre reason), so I'll take it again as sick, then around a week off as annual leave I think.
What did you ladies do last time, out of interest? I'm way past caring about my sickness record now. I feel like I've got bigger worries to think about. There's only so many I can cram into my head!

I am enjoying my week off v much. I have no idea how I manage to fit in work tbh. OH is only off Friday, when we are getting new carpets fitted, so I'm quite enjoying having the house to myself for now and getting dressed at lunch time, watching the tennis, eating his crisps...Even the cat is loving it as I've turned into his own personal doorman. He miaows and I let him out. He sits on the windowsill looking in and I let him in. He comes in and out all day - I'm sure he's testing me to find out how much more he can push it.
Right, bye for now!
x


----------



## Lolly1985

:haha: Lou, my cat is exactly the same at the moment!! My mum and dad are up at the moment and staying with me so he gets all the attention when they turn up in the car and let him in and then can cry at the door and have me trapse around after him :haha: He has been fed about double the usual amount because I am way too soft with him :blush: But he's too cute!! 

Glad you're enjoying your week off, you deserve it! Last cycle I took 3 weeks off sick after lots of pestering from DPs family (I wouldn't want to over do it and harm the baby :wacko:) Eugh, it tortured me!! I would sit at home and google every twinge, obsess and generally got very lonely and down. This time I have had a week off after collection and for transfer tomorrow (fx!!!! [-o&lt;) and will be back next monday all being well. Boss can be annoying but at the end of the day you've gotta try and think its tough, you are what matters so they can like it or lump it :winkwink:

Hi Angie! Please don't worry about not speaking for a bit, its sooo fine and thank you so much for your continued support :hugs: And as for saying about not being a good mother thats just rubbish! You will be amazing. We all will because we want this so bad that they will be the centre of all we do and so so loved :hugs: I used to wonder all the time. I worked in nurseries for years and after some tough days and getting irritated by the children I did wonder if it made me a bad person. But thats crazy, we are all human! I hope your PMA comes back soon, there is no reason why this will not work!!

AFM... my god i've been so uncomfotable today :nope: My stomache is so bloated and painful and I ache from my groin up to my shoulder blades. I'm hungry but feel I have no room to eat, and any food makes me feel worse. I was worried and looked up symptoms which turn out are classic after mild OHSS. I just need to keep my fluids up. I'm scared for tomorrow! Scared of being poked and prodded after the way i've been feeling today (moving hurts :dohh:) but mainly worried about my embie babies and how they are doing. I told my friend last night about the news and she said lets hope they grow into something beautiful, was like derrr they are already beautiful :haha:

Lots of love, Lolly xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lou32

That's so funny! They're all potential babies so yep, they are beautiful! Good luck for your transfer, and hope you feel better soon x


----------



## angiemon

Just a quick post to say good luck on et today lolly. Looking forward to hearing your news :hugs:


----------



## Lolly1985

Hi everyone!

I know some of you may have seen this post on the icsi 2011 thread but wanted to update you on here too as I don't know who reads what!! So here goes....

A quick update from me, I had my ET today They rang at 10.40 and we set off at 11.15, luckily I was up and showered etc. Too nervous for a lie in!! They transferred 1 8 cell embie, the embryologist, doc and nurse all said individually it was of the very best quality so im happy. Sadly the other 3 didnt make it. One didnt develop and the other 2 did too fast. One was at blasto stage on day 2 and the other was at 7 cell on day 2 and 8 cell by day 3. DP spoke to them to ask about keeping the 8 cell one growing to see if settles down, but sadly its against their policy to do so. They said this type of growth is very abnormal and signals a chromosome abnormality so gotta trust that they know best. But everyone was calling my transferred embie a corker, so that is its lil nickname! Feels surreal to be pupo again!!

So let the 2ww begin... 

I hope you are all well, love to all of you and thank you for your continued good wishes xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## gilkar

Well, I am hoping to get baby # 2 the iCSI way.
This is my last shot at it.

Go for blood on Thursday, and call them in the afternoon, for instructions on drugs to follow. Hope it all goes well !~

Karen


----------



## Lou32

Sounds promising Lolly! The embryologists should know and it sounds like they like the look of this one! Are you back to work now then? Hope it's taking your mind of things.
Hi Karen - Best of luck with your cycle. Did you do icsi before then? 

As for us, I thought we were all set to go with our July cycle and I called the clinic today just to check and was told they couldn't fit us in! This really upset me as a) If we wait until the cycle after it will seeeeriously pi*s off work as EC/ET would clash with my manager's leave and any time I have out of the office would leave the office unmanned. So it would probably mean us waiting until the cycle after, which would take us nearly into October! That's almost a year since our last icsi and I can't wait that long! And b) I contacted them a week ago to check they could fit us in and they said they could. I'm really wondering if we should have gone to Care for everything now, as I'm sure there's no wait there. This is the problem with paying to go with a NHS clinic.
Anyway, I begged and begged and she reluctantly said she'd squeeze us in so long as all our tests are up-to-date etc, which I assured her they are. BUT I've just been checking through them all and it looks like we last had all the STD/HIV tests done in October last year. Do you think this would be OK? I'm wondering if these need repeating after six months, as I vaguely remember my last clinic saying they do, as we had to delay our first icsi due to illness. 
Am majorly stressing out about this now :\


----------



## gilkar

I don't think I did those tests again. Not too sure. maybe I did. But Hubby didn't as he's already on ice. Can you get it done quickly ? Just get he lab requisition and have it done beforehand.


----------



## psp2011

Just popping in to say hi to all you girls!:hi: I'm still following here and there, but not as much as before. :nope:(okay, so probably a normal amount now, as I was slightly obsessed before!:haha: lol!) I've been working a lot and keeping busy. As for TTC, we have no further plans for anymore tries at this point.:nope: I have a follow-up appt with my FS still, which was suppose to be july 5th, but now he is going out of town :growlmad:so in order to fit my schedule, I have to wait another 2 weeks after that to see him.
Just wishing you all good luck wherever you are in this journey. :dohh: I have every confidence you will all suceed!:hugs:


----------



## psp2011

ha, oops! the "doh" smiley was suppose to be after the sentence before! must be getting tired!


----------



## Lou32

I'm sure it wouldn't take long to get them done, as they're simple blood tests, but from experience with the NHS, it's never that easy. Am feeling really down about it all now. AF arrived in full painful force today, a day early, and I can't stop worrying like mad about it all. She said she was already squeezing us in, so I hope the fact I'm a day earlier than planned won't affect it. Also, I emailed the woman at the clinic last night with all the tests and dates they were done and asked if we were ok with these, but I've had no response. I tried calling, but she's not there. It's so frustrating. We have an appointment with the actual doctor tomorrow evening for a follow-up from my lap and dye so he should be able to confirm everything then and finally refer us officially, but I'm worried we're wasting days. 
I told my boss earlier that I'm trying to fit my next ivf in in July and that there may potentially be a problem and that it would clash with his holiday if we did it the month after. He didn't have anything to say, but I know it would cause major disruption at work. 
Also, at my last clinic, I had to ring them on the first day of my period so they could book me in for a scan in the next couple of days, order the medication etc. They've not said anything about having a scan at this clinic a month before starting and I'm worried this has been missed. 
It all feels so rushed now, but I don't think it's our fault. I spoke to them a week ago and they were confident we would be fit in, but it seems they've done nothing since that call to sort our referral and appointments out. 
Aaaargh! I should have known my relaxed attitute towards it all last week would be short-lived. 
To top it off, I bumped into one of my best friends earlier who's heavily pregnant. I've not seen all that much since she got pregnant as it's so hard when all she does is talk about her friends with kids and ask how my sister is, who just had a baby. Sometimes it really feels like someone's kicking you when you're down :-(


----------



## Lou32

Hi psp, Just noticed your post after posting. Sorry to hear you have no more plans and also that you have to wait to see your FS. Thanks also for your kind wishes. I hope you're right. 
Just re-read my post and I sound like a right miserable sod. Sorry! Maybe it's the grumpy hormones which usually kick in around AF time which are contributing to this mood. I've already demolished OH's chocolate to cheer myself up, but now I just feel fat and no less miserable.


----------



## gilkar

No worries, Lou32 that's what this forum is for.

I have another blood test on Monday. Another slight delay. I'm going to have some beer this weekend now. My clinic is so good, I have FULL confidence in them ! They are top notch I can say that.


----------



## Lou32

Hi there! How's everyone doing? On my phone at the mo but thought I'd drop in to catch up. We seem to be all set to start our next icsi end July.I should start injections around 24th eeek! It's SP again. I've not been on the forums for a while so not up to speed. Anyone heard how Lolly's been getting on? Take care everyone xxx


----------

